# Մշակույթ > Գրականություն >  Աֆորիզմներ, իմաստուն մտքեր...

## Ուլուանա

Այստեղ կարող եք տեղադրել ձեզ դուր եկած աֆորիզմները, ձեր կարծիքով, իմաստուն մտքերը...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Դե սկսեմ ես: 
Ոչ ոք արժանի չէ քո արցոունքներին, իսկ ով արժանի է չի լացացնի քեզ:
Մի քիչ լավ չստացվեց տարգմանու, անգլերենն էլ դնեմ: 
No person deserves your tears, and who deserves them won't make you cry.

----------


## lateralis

Կտրված ձեռքն արդեն դրախտում է:
_
Շեյխ Ֆարիդուդդին_

----------

Աթեիստ (13.03.2014)

----------


## lateralis

Հետեւիր մտքերիդ` դրանք բառեր են դառնում.
Հետեւիր բառերիդ` դրանք գործեր են դառնում.
Հետեւիր գործերիդ` դրանք դառնում են սովորություն.
Հետեւիր սովորություններիդ` դրանք դառնում են բնավորություն.
Հետեւիր բնավորությանդ` դա դառնում է ճակատագիր:

----------

erexa (03.05.2013), Gayl (04.07.2010), KT' (01.04.2011), prof-de-Francais (13.08.2010), RADIOmanyachka (13.02.2011), tyush2485 (13.02.2012), Թամարա (09.02.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Երբ երիտասարդ էի, ուզում էի բարեփոխել աշխարհը, հասուն տարիքում ցանկանում էի փոխել իմ երկիրը, երբ տարիքս առա, ուզում էի ընտանիքս բարեփոխել, բայց միայն մահվան մահճում հասկացա, որ պիտի փոխեի ինքս ինձ, արդյունքում գուցե փոխվեին իմ ընտանիքը, երկիրն ու աշխարհը...  :Think:  
*Ուինսթոն Չերչիլ*

----------

Ambrosine (20.11.2009), Benadad (09.07.2010), Enna Adoly (20.10.2013), erexa (19.04.2011), RADIOmanyachka (13.02.2011), shatboyov (25.04.2013), Yevuk (25.10.2009), Թամարա (09.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (30.10.2010), Մաեստրո (11.09.2011), Մարկուս (14.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հայր դառնալը շատ հեշտ է, հայր լինելը, ընդհակառակը՝ շատ դժվար։
*Վիլհելմ Բուշ*

Շատ տղամարդիկ, սիրահարվելով այտի փոսիկին, սխալմամբ ամուսնանում են ամբողջ աղջկա հետ։
*Սթիվեն Լիքոք*

----------

Enna Adoly (20.10.2013), Gayl (04.07.2010), KT' (01.04.2011), Lev (03.09.2011), RADIOmanyachka (13.02.2011), Աթեիստ (07.02.2014), Ամմէ (03.11.2012), Թամարա (09.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (30.10.2010), Մարկուս (14.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Չկա ավելի տանջալից բան, քան հենց նոր կատարածդ հիմարության գիտակցումը։
*Ի. Տուրգենև*

      Ինչքան մեծ է թվում քեզ քո տառապանքը, այնքան փոքր ես դու։
*Վաչագան Սարգսյան*

----------

A.r.p.i. (18.11.2009), Freeman (19.07.2010), Gayl (04.07.2010), laro (13.08.2011), RADIOmanyachka (13.02.2011), Դեմետրիա (10.11.2010), Թամարա (09.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (30.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## lateralis

Կնոջ խելքը բնովի է և ոչ թե գնովի: 

*Խաչիկ Դաշտենց*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սովորելը սոսկ ճշտումն է այն ամենի, ինչն արդեն գիտես...
...ՈՒսուցանելը՝ հիշեցնել մյուսներին, որ իրենք ամեն ինչ նույնքան լավ գիտեն, որքան դու:
Դու ամենից լավ ուսուցանում ես այն ամենը, ինչը հենց քեզ է ամենից հարկավոր, որ սովորես
Պնդելով, թե ինչ-որ բան չես կարողանում, քեզ զրկում ես Ամենազորությունից:
Եթե դու ինչ-որ ժամանակ վարժվես ապրել որպես հորինված կերպար, կհասկանաս, որ հորինված բնավորությունները երբեմն ավելի իրական են, քան մարմին ու սիրտ ունեցող մարդիկ:
Ցանկացած մարդ հայտնվում է քո կյանքում, բոլոր դեպքերը կատարվում են քեզ հետ, որովհետև դու նրանց դեպի քեզ ես ձգում: Ընտրությունը՝ ինչպես վարվես նրանց հետ՝ կախված է քեզնից:
*Ռիչարդ Բախ*

----------

Enna Adoly (20.10.2013), Freeman (19.07.2010), Gayl (04.07.2010), shatboyov (25.04.2013), Թամարա (09.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ծիծաղն արև է, նա վտարում է ձմեռը մարդու դեմքից:
*Վիկտոր Հյուգո*

Սահմանանափակ մտքերը միայն ուրիշների մոտ են սահմանափակվածություն նկատում:
*Ջեք Լոնդոն*

Եթե մտադրվել ես որևէ բան անել, երբեք մի հարցնի հետևանքների մասին: Այլապես ուզածդ երբեք չես անի:
*Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ*

----------

Enna Adoly (20.10.2013), Թամարա (09.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ հավատում, որ պատերազմում միայն ղեկավար գործիչներն են մեղավոր, միայն կապիտալիստներն ու կառավարությունները: Օչ, ըստ երևույթին, փոքր մարդիկ էլ են մեղավոր, այլապես ամբողջ ժողովրուդը չէր մասնակցի պատերազմին: Ըստ երևույթին, մարդկանց մեջ նստած է ոչնչացնելու, սպանելու, վայրագություն անելու կիրքը, և մինչև որ ամբողջ մարդկությունը լրիվ չփոխվի, պատերազմները դեռ կշարունակվեն:
*Աննա Ֆրանկ *

----------

Enna Adoly (20.10.2013), Թամարա (09.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## Սահակ

Եթե խոսեմ մարդկանց և հրեշտակների լեզուներով, բայց սեր չունենամ, ինչո՞վ պիտի տարբերվեմ պղնձե շեփորից, որ հնչում է, կամ ծնծղաներից, որ ղողանջում են։ Եթե մարգարեության պարգև ունենամ, կարողանամ բոլոր խորհուրդների խորքը թափանցել ու հասնեմ ամբողջական գիտության, և եթե նույնիսկ լեռները տեղափոխելու չափ ուժեղ հավատ ունենամ, բայց սեր չունենամ, ես ոչինչ չարժեմ։ Ի՞նչ օգուտ, եթե իմ ամբողջ ունեցվածքն աղքատներին տամ և նույնիսկ իմ մարմինը կրակի մատնեմ. եթե սեր չունենամ, ոչնչից չեմ օգտվում։

Սեր ունեցողը համբերատար է լինում, քաղցրաբարո։ Սեր ունեցողը չի նախանձում, չի գոռոզանում, չի հպարտանում, անպատշաճ վարմունք չի ունենում, միայն ինքն իր մասին չի մտածում, բարկությամբ չի գրգռվում, չար բան չի խորհում, անիրավության վրա չի ուրախանում, այլ ուրախակից է լինում ճշմարտությանը։ Սեր ունեցողը միշտ զիջում է, միշտ հավատում, միշտ հույս է տածում, միշտ համբերում։

Սերն անվախճան է, մինչդեռ մարգարեական պատգամներն այս կյանքի հետ վերջ պիտի գտնեն, հրեշտակների լեզուներով խոսալը կդադարի, գիտություննել վերջ կգտնի։ Այժմ մեր իմացածն անկատար է, և մեր մարգարեություններն էլ՝ մասնակի։ Բայց երբ գա կատարյալը, այս անկատարությունը վերջ պիտի գտնի։

Երբ երեխա էի, երեխայի պես էի խոսում, երեխայի պես խորհում և երեխայի պես տրամաբանում, իսկ երբ տղամարդ դարձա, երեխայական բոլոր բաները մի կողմ դրեցի։ Նույնպես էլ մենք այժմ Աստծուն տեսնում ենք աղոտ կերպով, կարծես հայելու միջից, բայց երբ ամեն բանի կատարումը գա, նրան կտեսնենք դեմառդեմ։ Այժմ միայն մասնակիորեն եմ ճանաչում Աստծուն, բայց այն ժամանակ պիտի ճանաչեմ ամբողջապես, ճիշտ ինչպես ինքն է ճանաչում ինձ։

Այժմ, ուրեմն, կարևոր միակ բաներն են՝ հավատը, հույսը և սերը, իսկ այս երեքից մեծագույնը սերն է։

*Ա կորնթացիներին 13*

----------

Mariam1556 (18.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մենք ամբողջ կյանքում գնում ենք դեպի ապագա ու չենք նկատում, թե ինչպես դարձանք անցյալ։

Հիվանդագին ինքնասիրություն ունեցողին թվում է, թե մարդիկ իրեն խոցելու համար են մեռնում։  

Մեղքը մագնիս է, մարդը՝ երկաթի կտոր։ Չկպչելու համար մարդ ոսկի պիտի դառնա։

«Ես ոտքերից բավականին բարձր եմ»,- հպարտությամբ մտածում էր քիթը, երբ հանկարծ ոտքերը սայթաքեցին, և քիթը կպավ գետնին...
*Վաչագան Սարգսյան*

----------

Enna Adoly (20.10.2013), Gayl (04.07.2010), shatboyov (26.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ստորև բերված միտքը փոխել է իմ կյանքը

Ի՞նչ արժանիք կունենաք, եթե բարիք անեք միայն նրանց, որոնք բարիք են անում ձեզ:
*Ղուկաս 6:33*

----------

Eliza1 (27.08.2010), Enna Adoly (20.10.2013), Freeman (19.07.2010), Gayl (04.07.2010), prof-de-Francais (13.08.2010), Quyr Qery (17.09.2010), shatboyov (14.03.2013), Բարձրահասակ (29.04.2009), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## Մասսագետ

Տարօրինակ ժողովուրդ են այս տղամարդիկ: Ամբողջ կյանքում կռվում են քահանաների դեմ, բայց նվիրում աղոթագիրք...

Հավանաբար աստծո դեմ կռվում հաղթել է սատանան և այդ նա է հիմա բազմած երկնային գահին, որը սակայն չի հայտնոում իր ով լինելը, որպեսզի ծուխակ գցի միամիտներին...

Գ.Գ. Մարկես

Մեր վրեժը մեզ կործանում է, մեր անցյալի բեռան տալկ մեր փխրուն ուսերը  փուլ են գալիս, մեն-միակ անգամ այս արև աշխարհ եկած մարդու մեր ճանապարհը խոտորվում, մոլորվոում ոու կորչում է...

այլ է երբ թիկոունքդ սլավոն եղբայրներիդ ես անում և ֆաշիզմից հաշիվ պահանջում քո մոխրացած խատինի համար, և լիովին այլ բան՝ երբ ապրում ես մի երկրում, ուր հերոսացնում ու արձան են կանգնեցնում քո երեխայի ու ծնողի, գյոուղի ոու երկրի դահիճներին...

Մի քիչ ավելի ծարավի լինել քան մենք ենք, օժտվելու տարիքում մեզ մի քիչ ավելի օժտել, համայնքին այսքան չապավինել, տկարությունն այսքան չհանդուրժել, մի հրեայի, մի գերմանացու չափ աշխատել մեր միավորի, մեր երեխայի վրա... ապա՝ երկու օրվա հաց ու երկուօրյա ընթացքի հեռանկար,- և դու տես, թե քո չարը, իմ անկարը, Թումանյանի դառնացածը աչքներիս առջև ինչպես է դառնում աշխարհի ամենաբարի, ամենասիրելի ժողովուրդը. երկու օրվա հաց, երկուօրյա ընթացքի հեռանկար՝ և ի՜նչ հիանալի ժողովուրդ բարձրացավ քսանականներին իսկապես դառը ժամանակից՝ իմ ծնողների ժողովուրդը. մի քիչ ջանք ինքներս մեզ վրա և ընթացքի երկուօրյա հեռան կամ հեռանկարի թեկուզ պատրանք՝ և տես թե ինչ շիտակ, արդարամիտ, ինչ քաջ ժողովուրդ է բարձրանալու՝ իմ որդիների ժողովուրդը:

Հ. Մաթևոսյան

----------

Շինարար (11.07.2010)

----------


## Լոս

no one dies virgin. life ***** everyone
_Զեպ Լոնդոն_

----------

Mariam1556 (18.02.2011), Մարկուս (14.05.2013)

----------


## Մասսագետ

եթե դու քեզ թեկուզ մի օր երջանիկ ես զգում, նշանակում ա քեզնից ինչ-որ բան թաքցնում են:

----------

DavitH (28.11.2009), Lev (03.09.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Քաղաքները պետք է կառուցել գյուղերում, որտեղ օդն անհամեմատ ավելի մաքուր է։
*Անրի Մուրիե*

Ծննդյան օրերը նշվում են նրա համար, որպեսզի մեր ծանոթները կարողանան ազատվել այն անպետք իրերից, որ ստացել են իրենց ծննդյան օրը։
*Անհայտ հեղինակ*
 :Tongue:

----------

մարիօ (27.09.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ծերանալը ձանձրալի է, բայց դա երկար ապրելու միակ միջոցն է։
*Բեռնարդ Շոու*

Ամենակարևոր հաղթանակը սեփական «ես»-ի նկատմամբ տարած հաղթանակն է։ Սեփական «ես»-ի կողմից հաղթված լինելը և ամոթ է, և նվաստացուցիչ։
*Պլատոն*  :Think:

----------

ԿԳԴ (30.10.2010)

----------


## Վազգեն

Անհնար է միաժամանակ լինել վատ մարդ, բայց լավ հայ, անհնար է միաժամանակ լինել անկատար մարդ, բայց կատարյալ հայ։

  Մի օր հայությունը պետք է ների թուրքերին, բայց ոչ թե նրանց առջև ծնկի իջած, այլ նրանց ծնկի իջեցրած։

  Ամեն մի կուսակցության անդամի նշանաբանը պետք է լինի՝ կուսակցությանս հետ, բայց ազգիս համար։

  Հայրենիքը պետք է սիրել անկախ այնտեղ տիրող քաղաքական ռեժիմից և ձեր քաղաքական համոզմունքներից։

  Սիրե՞լ - սիրում են և՛ շուկան, ուր կարելի է շահել. սիրում են դրամը, հաճույքը, հարմարությունը - անցողական սակավարժեք հազար ու մեկ բաներ: Իսկ Հայրենիքը - դա, իբրև գերագույն արժեք - պատկանում է սրբազան այն առարկաների կարգին, որոնք պաշտվում են նա՜և: Սիրում ենք շա՜տ բաներ, բայց արյուն չենք թափում նրանց համար: Հայրենիքը, սակայն, պահանջում է ո՛չ միայն մեր սիրտը, այլև` մեր արյունը, երբ դա անհրաժեշտ է իր գոյության համար: Սերն ավելի իրավունք է ճանաչում, պաշտամունքը` պարտականություն: 


Գարեգին Նժդեհ

 Եկեք Նժդեհի այս խոսքերը ականջներիս օղ անենք։ :Smile:  
Ես

----------

Gayl (04.07.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.10.2010), Մաեստրո (07.01.2011)

----------


## Լոս

-Այ աննննոռռռմալլ!!
ոմանց համար վիրավորանք է, իսկ ոմանց համար հաճելի կոմպլիմենտ.

----------


## Ուլուանա

Յուրաքանչյուր ժողովուրդ, իմ պատկերացմամբ, զորեղ մի ծառ է, որի արմատները հայրենի հողում են, իսկ ծաղիկներով ու պտուղներով ծանրաբեռնված ճյուղերը պատկանում են ամբողջ աշխարհին։

Մարդուն ծնում է իր ժամանակը։ Դա ճիշտ է, ուրիշ կերպ չի լինում։ Բայց ծնվում են մարդիկ, իհարկե, շատ հազվադեպ, որոնք շատ ավելի մեծ են, քան իրենց ժամանակը և առհասարակ ժամանակները։
*Մարտիրոս Սարյան*

----------

erexa (21.11.2021), shatboyov (14.03.2013), ԿԳԴ (30.10.2010)

----------


## Մասսագետ

Կին@ կանացի պայուսակի նման է, այնտեղ չի կարելի գտնել այն, ինչ փնրտում ես:
Ռիշարդ Դոռոդա

Կինը մարդկային էակ է, ով հագնվում է, խոսում է և հանվում է:
Վոլտեր

Կինը Աստծո երկրորդ սխալն է:
Նիցշե

Եթե իրոք ուզում եք իմանալ, թե ինչ է մտածում կինը, նայեք նրան, բայց մի լսեք:
Օսկար Ուայլդ

Բոլոր կանայք իրենց համարոում են անփոխարինելի ու համարում են, որ կարող են հեշտությամբ փոխարինել ցանկացած ուրիշին:
Պիտիգռիլլի

Ամենը մարդու ձեռքին է, իսկ մարդը՝ կնոջ:
Ալեքսանդր Ֆյուրստենբերգ

Մտքերը և կանայք միասին չեն գալիս:
Ժվանեցկի

Կա երկու ձև կնոջը ղեկավարելու, բայց ոչ ոք դրանք չգիտի:
Ֆռենկ Հաբբարդ

Կինը լացում ա, որովհետև չգիտի ինչ ա ուզում, իսկ տղամարդը լացում ա, որովհետև կինը չգիտի ինչ ա ուզում:

----------

Lev (03.09.2011), shatboyov (14.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մենք միշտ խոսում ենք ծառի ճյուղերի ու տերևների մասին, իսկ արմատներին չենք էլ փորձում մոտենալ։

Բարոյականությունը շատ ավելի դժվար, շատ ավելի ուշ է վերականգնվում, քան նույնիսկ ամենաքայքայված տնտեսությունը։
*Պերճ Զեյթունցյան*

----------


## Մասսագետ

աշխարհը բեմն է, մարդիկ՝ դերասանները (Շեքսպիր)
այլ տարբերակ՝ աշխարը մոխրամանն է, մարդիկ՝ ծխախոտները:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ընկերոջ համար մեռնելն այնքան դժվար չէ, որքան այնպիսի ընկեր գտնելը, հանուն որի արժե մեռնել։
*Միգել Սերվանտես*

Մարդը կոտորակի նման է. համարիչն այն է, ինչ նա կա, իսկ հայտարար՝ ինչ նա մտածում է իր մասին։ Որքան մեծ է հայտարարը այնքան փոքր է կոտորակը։   
*Ժան-Ժակ Ռուսո* 

Դուք ենթադրում եք, որ հիմարացրիք այդ մարդուն, իսկ նա ոչինչ էլ չնկատեց, դե, իսկ եթե միայն ձևացրե՞ց, թե չնկատեց, այդ դեպքում ո՞վ է ավելի շատ հիմար վիճակում՝ դու՞ք թե՞ նա։
*Ժան դը Լաբրյուեր*

----------

Lev (03.09.2011), shatboyov (23.03.2013), Դեմետրիա (10.11.2010), Մանուլ (25.09.2010)

----------


## Գեվորգ

*կինը մարդու բարեկամն է !!!*
                                           հեղինակն  անհայտ է

----------


## otar

տղամարդն ուժ  է, իսկ կինն այն ուղեղն է, որ կառավարում է այդ ուժով:  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժողովրդավարությունը ժողովրդի բարօրության համար ժողովրդի օգնությամբ ժողովրդի հիմարացումն է։

Պատկերացրեք, թե ինչ լռություն կտիրեր, եթե մարդիկ ասեին միայն այն, ինչ գիտեն։

Հին ու բարի ժամանակներում գրքեր գրում էին գրողները, բայց կարդում էին բոլորը, իսկ հիմա գրքեր գրում են բոլորը, բայց չի կարդում ոչ ոք։
*Օսկար Ուայլդ*

Պատկերացնու՞մ եք, փաստորեն, դեռևս Օսկար Ուայլդի ժամանակ արդեն այդպես էր...

----------

Empty`Tears (08.04.2010), Մարկուս (14.05.2013)

----------


## Մասսագետ

Աստված գոյություն ունի, բայց ես չեմ հավատում իրեն:
Օսիպ Բրիկ

Հավատալ աստծուն անհնար է, չհավատալը՝ աբսուրդ:
Վոլտեր

Շատերն են հավատում աստծուն, բայց քչերին է աստված հավատում:
Մարտտի Լարնի

Չգիտեմ գոյություն ունի աստված, թե ոչ, բայց իր վարկանիշի համար ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ գոյություն չունենար:
Ժուլ Ռենար

Ի՞նչ կարող ենք ասել աստծո մասին, ոչինչ: Ի՞նչ կարող ենք ասել Աստծուն, ամեն ինչ:
Մարինա Ցվետաևա

Այն Աստծուն, որին կարելի է հասկանալ, արդեն աստված չի:
Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ

Իսկական մարդը կազմված է հարցերից, իսկական աստվածը՝ պատասխաններից:
Ստանիսլավ Եժի Լեց

Աստված չունի կրոն:
Մահաթմա Գանդի

Աստված կների ինձ այն հիմարությունների համար, որոնք ասացի ես նրան, ինչպես ես եմ ներում իմ հակառակորդներին այն հիմարությունների համար, որոնք գրում են իմ դեմ, չնայած նրանք ինձնից այնքան ցածր էին կանգնած, ինչքան ես եմ կանգնած քեզնից, Աստված Իմ:
Հենրիխ Հեյնե

Ամենայն հավանականությամբ աստված ծիծաղում է, որովհետև գիտի, թե ինչպես է վերջանալու այս ամենը:
Հարվի Քոքս

----------


## Մասսագետ

Սկզբում աստվածը ստեղծեց տղամարդուն: Հետո ստեղծեց կնոջը: Հետո աստված խղճաց տղամարդուն ու տվեց նրան ծխախոտ:
Մարկ Տվեն

Ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում երբեք չծխել մեկ ծխախոտից ավելին միառժամանակ:
Մարկ տվեն

Ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում երբեք չծխել քնած ժամանակ և երբեք չխուսափել ծխելուց, երբ քնած չեմ:
Մարկ Տվեն

Ծխելը թողնելուց հեշտ բան չկա, ես արդեն երեսուն անգամ թողել եմ:
Մարկ Տվեն

Ես շատ տղամարդկանց եմ տեսել, որոնք իրենց ոսկին վերածել են ծխի, բայց դուք առաջինն եք, ով ծուխը վերածեց ոսկու:
Էլիզաբետ առաջին - ՈՒոլտեր Ռալիին, ով բերել է ծխախոտը Ամերիկայից Անգլիա

Ծխելը թույլ է տալիս հավատալ, որ դու ինչ-որ բան ես անում , երբ ոչինչ չես անում:
Ռալֆ Էմերսոն

Ես ծխում եմ տասնհինգից քսան սիգար օրը: Իմ տարիքում պետք է քեզ սահմանափակես:
Ջորջ Բերնս

Համբերատարություն կարելի է սովորել ծխողներից: Դեռ ոչ մի ծխող չի բողոքել, որ չծխողները չեն ծխում:
Սանդրո Պերտինի

Ծխախոտը հնարավորություն է տալիս խելացի մարդուն մտածել, իսկ հիմարին՝ պահել ինչ-որ բան բերանում:
«Տռիշմենի պարադոքսը»

Եթե դուք կարծում եք, որ նիկոտինը ազդեցություն չի թողնում կնոջ ձայնի վրա, փորձեք թափ տալ մոխիրը գորգին:
Ժան Ռիշար

Սկսում ես ծխել, որպեսզի ապացուցես, որ դու տղամարդ ես: Հետո փորձում ես թողնել ծխելը, որպեսզի ապասուցես, որ դու տղամարդ ես:
Ժորժ Սիմենոն  :This:  

Հիմա այնքան են գրում ծխելու վնասակար լինելուց, որ ես վերջնականապես որոշել եմ թարգել կարդալը:
Ջոզեֆ Կատտեն

----------

Gayl (04.07.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.10.2010)

----------


## Սահակ

God is dead.
*Nietzsche*

Nietzsche is dead.
*God*

Մի հատ էսի հայերեն թարգմանեք։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> God is dead.
> *Nietzsche*
> 
> Nietzsche is dead.
> *God*
> 
> Մի հատ էսի հայերեն թարգմանեք։


Աստված մեռած է։
*Նիցշե*

Նիցշեն մեռած է։
*Աստված*

----------


## Ուլուանա

Այն կինը, որին բոլորը սառն են համարում, պարզապես դեռ չի հանդիպել մի մարդու,           որն իր մեջ կրակ արթնացներ։
*Ժան դը Լաբրյուեր*

Երբ մեզ հաջողվում է խաբել ուրիշներին, նրանք հազվադեպ են մեզ այնքան հիմար թվում, որքան որ ինքներս ենք մեզ թվում, երբ ուրիշներին է հաջողվում խաբել մեզ։
*Լարոշֆուկո*

----------


## Tigran

Լռողները միշտ խելոք են լինում: Մինչև անգամ այն հիմարը, որ լռում է` խելոք է: Կնշանակի այնքան խելք ունի որ հասկանում է թե հիմար է, ուստի լռում է, որ չիմանան թե հիմար է:

----------


## Tigran

Ճշմարտությունը հաճախ այնքան պարզ է լինում, որ մարդիկ դրան չեն հավատում:

----------

Դեմետրիա (10.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.10.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հեղափոխությունները հորինում են ռոմանտիկները, իրականացնում են ֆանատիկոսները, օգտվում են սրիկաները։
*Բիսմարկ*

----------


## Tigran

*Ով փոս փորի` մեջը կընկնի, ով քար գլորի` իր վրա կդառնա*: Այս արտահայտությունը ժողովրդական, այն էլ հայկական, ասացվածք չէ, այլ մի քանի հազար տարի առաջ ասել է Սողոմոն Իմաստունը:
*Առակաց 26:27*

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի՞նչ զգացմունք, ի՞նչ երջանկություն կարող է հասնել մայրական զգացմունքին, մայրական երջանկությանը։ Ամեն ինչ, ամեն տեսակ զգացմունք խախուտ ու անցողական է, բացի մայրական զգացմունքից։
Ի՞նչ բան է սերը՝ հանրածանոթ սերը մայրակաան զգացմունքի առաջ – մի թշվառ, շուտ բռնկվող և շուտ էլ մարող թղթերի բոց գարնանային արևի հարատև պայծառ ճառագայթների հանդեպ։
*Նար-Դոս*

----------


## Վազգեն

Ահա լավագույն խորհուրդը երիտասարդությանը. «Գտեք մի բան, որը ձեզ դուր է գալիս, իսկ հետո գտեք մեկին, որը դրա համար ձեզ կվճարի»։

                                                                               Կետրին Ուայթհորն

 Կյանքն այն պատճառով է թանկանում, որ երեկվա շքեղությունն այսօր դարձել է անհրաժեշտություն։

----------


## John

Ապրելը լավ է,լավ ապրելը՝ ավելի լավ է։
Անհայտ հեղինակ

----------


## Վազգեն

Պարտվելը հաճախ միայն ժամանակավոր իրավիճակ է։ Հանձնվելն է այն դարձնում մշտական։

Ոչ թե բեռն է մարդու մեջքը կոտրում, այլ այն, թե ինչպես է նա  այդ բեռը կրում։

                                                                                            Մի ամերիկացի լրագրողի խոսքերից են։

----------


## Tigran

Ամենավտանգավոր սուտը թեթևակի խեղաթյուրված ճշմարտությունն է:
* Լիխտեմբուրգ*

----------

Gayl (04.07.2010)

----------


## Tigran

Ամենամեծ կույրը նա է, ով չի ուզում տեսնել:
*Ջոնաթան Սվիֆթ*

----------


## Tigran

Եթե դուք սիրում եք միայն նրանց, ովքեր թերություն չունեն, ուրեմն ոչ մեկին էլ չեք սիրում:
* Հովհաննես Ոսկեբերան*

----------


## Ուլուանա

Երբ մենք երջանիկ ենք լինում, միշտ բարի ենք լինում, բայց երբ բարի ենք լինում, միշտ չէ, որ երջանիկ ենք լինում։
*Օսկար Ուայլդ*

Սիրված չլինելն ընդամենը անհաջողություն է, չսիրելն է դժբախտություն։
*Ալբեր Կամյու*

----------

ԿԳԴ (30.10.2010)

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ես կսկիծով եմ ասում, բայց չկա Հայաստան պարոնայք:
Կան միայն հայեր, որ ապրում են երկրի վրա: ԵՎ Ամերիկա էլ չկա, Ֆրանսիա էլ չկա, Իտալիա Էլ չկա: Միայն մարդկանց երկիրը կա, պարոնայք:
Վիլյամ Սարոյան

----------

shatboyov (16.05.2013)

----------


## Մելիք

Չափաորությունը լավագույն պաշտպանություն է արատներից: Դա Վինչի

----------

shatboyov (16.05.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Ազնվության դասեր կարող է տալ  միայն այն մարդը, ում մեծ կաշառք են առաջարկել և նա հրաժարվել է:
_Անհայտ հեղինակ_

----------

Եգանյան Նունե (10.09.2010)

----------


## Վազգեն

Համարյա թե բոլոր տղամարդիկ էլ կարող են դիմակայել թշնամական վերաբերմունքին, բայց եթե դուք իրոք ուզում եք պարզել նրա էությունը,  իրեն պաշտոն տվեք։

                                                                                          Աբրահամ Լինկոլն

----------


## Վազգեն

Մարդիկ, ովքեր ուզում են իրենց դարդերը խմելով խորտակել, պետք է իմանան, որ դարդերը շատ լավ  լող տալ գիտեն։

----------


## spec

Շատ տղամարդիկ` սիրահարվելով այտի փոսիկին, սխալմամբ ամուսնանում են ամբողջ աղջկա հետ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մենք դադարում ենք սիրել ինքներս մեզ, երբ ուրիշներն են դադարում սիրել մեզ։

Բաժանումը սիրո համար նույնն է, ինչ որ քամին կրակի համար. թույլին այն հանգցնում է, իսկ ուժեղին ավելի է բորբոքում։  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Վազգեն

Զոհաբերի՛ր...

Զոհաբերի՛ր անվերջ` առանց մնացորդի:
Սովորի՛ր եւ սիրի՛ր զոհաբերել ու տանջվել բավականության լուսափայլ ժպիտը երեսիդ ... և  դու կմոտենաս Աստծուն, դու կդառնաս մարդ-Աստված ...
Այդպես է պատգամում իմ մարգարեն իր հրեղեն խոսքը ...

Մոռացի՛ր քեզ ...
Հանուն թշվառների մոռացիր քեզ, երբ հազար հազարներին սև ցավն է ընկերանում, բռնակալ կարիքը նեղում ...
Ուրախ քրքջալու ժամին մի՛ մոռանա, որ դառնորեն լացողներ կան...
Սիրի՛ր թշվառին, ծառայի՛ր սրան, թող քո ցավը թշվառի ցավը, քո Աստվածը թշվառի Աստվածը լինի ...
Այդպես է պատգամում իմ մարգարեն իր ազատ խոսքը ...

Եղի՛ր հպարտ...
Գոյությունդ քարշ տալու համար մի՛ սողա, մի՛ ստորանա եւ մի՛ ստիր։
Ստել` նշանակում է հայհոյել ճշմարիտը, ուրանալ` նշանակում է դադարել մարդ լինելուց ...

Եղի՛ր ազատ...
Գիտակից ստրուկի և հանցագործի մեջ չկա տարբերություն: Խոնարհի՛ր ճակատդ միայն իդեալի առաջ, միայն իդեալիդ ազատ գերին եղիր...

Եղի՛ր բացարձակ ...
Եւ ո՛չ մի զիջում: Հանցանք է զիջելը: Զիջել` նշանակում է թույլ լինել, ամոթալի պարտություն կրել...
Այսպես է պատգամում իմ մարգարեն իր աստվածաշունչ խոսքը և հոգիս` նրա հրեղեն պատգամներին գերի, վեհորեն իր թևերն է պարզում…

Գարեգին Նժդեհ

----------

Gayl (04.07.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

My advice to you is to get married: if you find a good wife you'll be happy; if not, you'll become a philosopher.  
                                                                                                                                                  Socrates

----------

Գանգրահեր (20.05.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Be careful of reading health books ,you might die of a misprint .    
Mark Twain.

Շուշ, էս հատուկ քո համարա։ Ինտերնետից նայի ինչես կարդում  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Երբեք ներեղություն մի խնդրեք զգացմունքները ցույց տալու համար։ Երբ դուք դա անում եք, դուք ներեղություն եք խնդրում ճշմարտությունը ցույց տալու համար։ 


Պահոոոո...... Պարզվեց որ մեկուկես տարվա մեջ կարելի է հայերենը այնպես մոռանալ որ ամբողջ թ րոպե մտածել ՚՚՛ենք՛-ը ՛ե՛-ովա գրվում թե՞ ՛է՛-ով։

----------


## Լէգնա

...Հրաշքը,  որի գաղտնիքը  պարզ  է  բոլոր  արվեստներին  և  կոչվում է   կարճ մի բառով  `  մարդ , այսինքն  `  ապրում –մտորում  և  ոչ  թե  քայլք   ու կեցվածք,  այսինքն  `  ներքին  փակագծերի  բացում  և  ոչ  թե  բազմապատկման  աղյուսակ...
********
Նորարար ծնվում են  և  ոչ  թե  դառնում:
*******
Լինել  ապայժմեական  նշանակում  է  լինել  անէական:
*******
Ժամանակավրեպ  լինելը    ժամանակավոր  լինել   է :
*******
Բայց  ժամանակակից   լինելը  հավասար  չէ  ժամանակին  կից  լինելուն:
*******
Չլինել  ժամանակից  դուրս,  բայց լինել ժամանակից  վեր...
*******
Ով  անցյալ   ունի`  չի  կարող  հիշողություն   չունենալ:
*******
Ով  պատմություն  ունի ` չի  կարող  ետ  չնայել: Առողջ   աչքով  ես  տեսնում  եմ,
Իսկ  կույր  աչքով ...  մի~շտ  երազում...

Սևակ

----------


## Լէգնա

Երջանկության իսկական արժեքը իմանում են միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ նա ադեն անհետացել է:
Զանդերս

Ով ազատություն և ճշմարտություն չի սիրում, կարող է դառնալ հզոր մարդ, բայց մեծ` նա երբեք չի լինի:
Վոլտեր

Մենք ամենից հաճախ երջանկություն ենք կոչում այն, ինչ ինքներս չենք փորձել:
Ֆրանս

Կարելի է լինել գիտնական գիտնականների հետ, բայց նկարիչների հետ հարկավոր է լինել բանաստեղծ:
Բալզակ

Որքան էլ հաճելի, գեղարվեստորեն ու հետաքրքիր ձևավորված լինի լապտերը, նախ և առաջ այն պետք է լուսավորի:
Բալզակ

Այն մարդը, որի բախտը բերել է, մի մարդ է, որն արել է այն, ինչ ուրիշները միայն պատրաստվում են անել
Ռենար

Սերն ու ատելությունը հաճախ խանգարում են անաչառ դատողությանը:
Պասկալ

Աշատանքը չի խայտառակում մարդուն, դժբատաբար պատահում են աշխատանքը խայտառակող մարդիկ:
Գրանտ

Միայն աշատանքի վերջում ենք մենք սովորաբար իմանում, թե ինչից էր պետք այն սկսել:
Պասկալ

Բռնությունը ստեղծել է առաջին ստրուկներին, վախկոտությունը նրանց հավերժացրել է:
Ժան Ժակ Ռուսո

Փիլիսոփաների` կյանքի հանդեպ ունեցած սիրո կամ անտարբերության մեջ դրսևորվում է նրանց ինքնասիրությունը, որը նույնքան վիճաբանության ենթակա չէ, որքան համի զգացողությունը կամ գույների ընտրությունը:
ԼառոշՖուկո

Բավական է միայն մարդ դառնա նշանավոր, իսկույն գտնվում են դպրոցում նրա կողքին նստած ինչ-որ մեկը:
Քին Հաբարդ

Խիղճը պատժում է հաճախ նույնիսկ այնտեղ, որտեղ օրենքը դա չի անում:
Պուբլիլիոս Սիրոս

Ամենաարժեքավոր պարգևները նրանք են, որոնք տալիս են պատիվ և ոչինչ ավելին:
Ֆրանս

Գիտելիքները մարդուն կշիռ են տալիս, իսկ արարքները` փայլ: Սակայն մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը կարողանում է միայն փայլել, բայց ոչ կշռադատել:
Կարլեյկ

Երբ արհամհարանքը փոխադարձ է, մի արհամարհանքը չի ոչնչացնում մյուսին, այլ միայն կրկնապատկում է այն:
Սեսբրոն

Ինչ է գիտելիքը: Ոչ այլ ինչ, քան գրանցված փորձ:
Կարլեյկ

Երաժշտությունը մտածել չի կարող, բայց նա կարող է մարմնավորել միտքը:
Վագներ

Գրականությունը հասարակության արտահայտությունն է, ինչպես որ բառը մարդու արտահայտությունն է:
Բոնալդ

Վատն է այն աշակերտը, որը ուսուցչին չի գերազանցել:
Լեոնարդո դա Վինչի

Ով միշտ անում է այն, ինչ ցանկանում է, հազվադեպ է անում այն ինչ պարտավոր է:
Օքսենշյորնա

Մարդկանց իմաստությունը համեմատական է ոչ թե նրանց փորձին, այլ այն ձեռք բերելու նրանց ընդունակությանը:
Բեռնարդ Շոու

Տղամարդիկ ուշադրություն են դարձնում այն բանին, թե ինչ են մտածում իրենց մասին, կանանց համար կարևոր է, թե իրենց մասին ինչ են խոսում:

Մարդկության մեծ մասը ողջերը չեն, այլ մեռածները:
Կանտ

Երբեք մի կռվիր նրա հետ, ով ոչին չունի կորցնելու, դա անհավասար մենամարտ է:
Գրասիան

Ով չի կարողանում խնայել քիչը, նա չի կարող նաև պահել շատը:
Պուբլիլիոս Սիրոս

Ծերերի խրատները նման են ձմեռային արևին` նրանք լուսավորում են, սակայն չեն տաքացնում:
Վովենարգ

Ամեն մի, նույնիսկ ամենալավ քաղաքի ծայրամասում ջրափոս կա:
Քելի

Մարդը միայն իր պատկերացումների մեջ է ամենադժբախտը և ամենաբախտավորը:
ԼառոշՖուկո

Բացատրվել կարելի է նրանց հետ, ովքեր խոսում են ուրիշ լեզվով, միայն ոչ նրանց հետ, ովքեր նույն բառերի մեջ բոլորովին այլ իմաստ են դնում:
Ռոստան

Մարդիկ ծիծաղելի են լինում այն ժամանակ, երբ ուզում կամ ձգտում են լինել ոչ այն, ինչ կան:
Լեոպարդի

Մարդկանց նախատելու իրավունք ունենալու և ապա նրանց ուղղելու համար պետք է նախ և առաջ սիրել մարդկությունը:
Դյուկլո

Եթե գոյություն չունենային այնպիսի կետեր, որտեղ չհատվեին բոլորի շահերը, խոսք անգամ չէր կարող լինել որևէ հասարակության մասին:
Ժան Ժակ Ռուսո

Հասարակության համար մարդը արժեք ունի սոսկ այնքանով, որքանով նա ծառայում է հասարակությանը:
Ֆրանս

Լավ հասարակության մեջ բարի մարդիկ պետք է ծառայեն իբրև օրինակ, իսկ չարերը` իբրև խրատ:
Բոնալդ

Անարգանքը մոռանում են միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ ուրիշ ընտրություն չկա:
Բորել

Կյանքը կարճ է, սակայն ձանձրույթը երկարաձգում է այն:
Ռենար

Բոլոր հանցագործություններն ու բոլոր արատները իրենց ծագումով պարտական են թուլությանը: Եվ այդ պատճառով նրանք արժանի են խղճահարության:
Վինյի

Ցանկության ուժը համեմատական է արգելքի խստությանը:
Բերտրան Ռասել

Ինչքան ավելի բարակ է սառույցը, այնքան ավելի շատ են բոլորն ուզում համոզվել, թե արդյոք այն կդիմանա:
Հենրի Շոու

Նա չէ երջանիկ, ով այդպիսին է թվում ինչ-որ մեկին, այլ նա, ով իրեն զգում է այդպիսին:
Պուբլիլիոս Սիրոս

Կրթությունը գիտելիքների քանակը չէ, այլ լիակատար ըմբռնումն ու հմուտ կիրառումն այն ամենի, ինչ գիտես:
Դիստերվեգ

Ինքնասիրության զգացումը կարող է վերածվել արատի կամ առաքինության` կախված մարդու ճաշակից ու կրքերից:
Հելվեցիուս

Դժվար է հավատալ, որ մարդը ձեզ ճշմարիտն է ասում, երբ դուք գիտեք, որ նրա տեղը դուք կստեիք:
Մենկեն

Այն կարծիքները, որոնք մենք հայտնում ենք ուրիշների վերաբերյալ, վկայում են այն մասին, թե ինչ ենք մենք մեզանից ներակայացնում:
Գրաֆ

Զգուշացիր նրանից, ով քո հարվածին չի պատասխանել:
Հենրի Շոու

Պետության ղեկավարին բազմաթիվ մահապատիժները նվազ չափով են խայտառակում, քան բժշկին` բազմաթիվ մահերը:
Սենեկա Կրտեսր

Մարդ կարող է ապրել իբրև արքա, կամ իբրև դատավոր, բայց նա պետք է մեռնի իբրև մարդ:
Ուեբստեր

Մարդը, որը երկրային ձախորդությունները տանում է առանց փիլիսոփայության, նման է նրան, ով հորդառատ անձրևի տակ քայլում է գլխաբաց:
Տիլյե

Միայն իմաստուններն են տիրում գաղափարներին, ինչ վերաբերվում է մարդկության մեծ մասին, ապա գաղափարներն են տիրում նրանց:
Քոլրիջ
մի ալարի,ընթերցիր ,գոնե մեկ անգամ :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ինչքան խորն եմ ճանաչում մարդկանց, այնքան ավելի եմ սիրում շներին: 
(Հուլիոս Կեսար)

Անեկդոտները վատ հիշող մարդու ասույթներ են:

Մենք սիրում ենք նրանց անկեղծությունը, ովքեր սիրում են մեզ: Մնացածների անկեղծությունը կոչվում է հանդգնություն:

Նյութական բարիքների առատությունը բթացնում է  զգացմունքները և զարգացնում հուսասիրությունը: (Բալզակ)

Եթե սիրեկանը ամեն ինչ է, նա ոչինչ է: (Բալզակ)

Կինը այնքան տարեկան է, որքան երևում է, տղամարդը՝ որքան տարեկան է նրա սիրուհին: (Ֆրանցիական ասացվացկ)

Չկա ավելի անտանելի բան, քան երջանիկ մարդը: (Բալզակ)

Կյանքը մեքենա է, որին շարժման մեջ է դնում փողը: (Բալզակ)

Ամեն ինչի մասին կարող են դատել միայն մեր հավասարները:

Դժբախտությունը մեր մեծագույն ուսուցիչն է: (Բալզակ)

Միայնակ ապրելու համար հարկավոր է լինել անասուն կամ աստված:

Չարը՝ բարությամբ, անեծքը՝ օրհնությամբ հատուցիր: (Շակեսպեար)

Ով հասնում է իր իդեալին, դրանով իսկ անցնում է նրանից:

Մի կծիր, բայց ֆշշացրու իմաստուն:

Չկա առաքինություն առանց անմահություն:

Տգետների աչքերը ավելի սուր են, քան թե ականջները: (Շեքսպիր)

Կերակրիր մարդկանց, հետո պահանջիր առաքինություններ:

Անմիտ եմ եղել վատնումներիս մեջ, բայց ոչ գռեհիկ: (Շեքսպիր)

Ամեն բան, ինչ-որ մարդանման է, ատելի  է խիստ:

Никогда не говори «НИКОГДА».

В море нету друзей, а есть только интереции.

Что имел, потерял, что нашел не сберег.

Եթե ուզում ես երջանիկ լինել, պետք է կարողանաս սպասել ու հուսալ:

Սերը ուժեղ է մահվան սարսափից: (Շեքսպիր)

Սերը ապրելու ցանկությունն է: (Մաքսիմ Գորկի)

Տարվելով դանդաղ կասկածամտությամբ՝ կարելի է վիրավորել միանգամայն անմեղ մարդուն:

Խանդը հրեշ է, որ ինքն է իրեն թե' սկզիբ դնում, թե' ծնում:


Աղքատիկ է սերը, եթե կարելի է չափել: (Շեքսպիր)

Մենք գիտենք սերն ուժեղ է ինչպես մահը, բայց փխրուն է ինչպես ապակին: (Գի դե Մոպասան)

----------


## Լէգնա

*Տղամարդու էությունը Սերն է ` Գերիմաստության կերպարանքով, 
Կնոջ էությունը Գերիմաստությունը` Սիրո կերպարանքով: 
Տղամարդը Սեր է Իմաստության, 
Կինը ` Իմաստություն Սիրո մեջ: 

Էլիֆաս Լևի*

----------


## Լէգնա

ՍԵՎԱԿՅԱՆ ՄՏՔԵՐ



Շատ անգամ նույնիսկ ատելությունը
Շուռ տված սիրո պատկեր է կրում:




Սեղմե~մ  մի կոճակ`
Եվ մարդկանց հոգում 
Ծաղիկների պես լույսերը ծաղկեն…



Երազել է տալիս մութը,
Իսկ երազել մենք  չենք ուզում:



Ասեմսակայն . նրա համր,որ իմն ես դու,
Ինքս եմ տալիս ինձ երանի:



Նորից  չեն սիրում,
Սիրում են կրկին:



Կանանց  աչքերում,
Տեսե~ք,
Փլվել է ինքը երկինքը 
Ու ծիծաղում է…


Ես  սիրում եմ քեզ
Ու քեզ հետ նաև…անհնարինը`
Այ°ն  գոհությունը,
Ում չի հանդուրժում մեր գոյությունը:


Հանդիպումը բաժանումի սկիզբն է հենց….


Դու օտար չես ,չէ:
Բայց իմն էլ չես,հա…


Գեղեցիկ ես դու, ինչպես բոլորը,
Որոնց սիրում են:
Եվ կախարդիչ ես,ինչպես  բոլորը,
Որոնց  չեն տիրել:

----------

dionisos-88 (29.10.2010), Gayl (04.07.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

Կյանքում մի պնդիր այնպիս խոսքեր,որ հետագայում ուղղակի շրխկալու են դեմքիդ,դրանք քո կողմից արդեն չընդունելու համար:  
             Հեղինե

----------


## Լէգնա

Ցանկացած հիմար երեխա կարող է  ոչնչացնել զատկին,
Բայց աշխարհի բոլոր Պրոֆեսոերները չեն կարոխ վերականգնել՝  ոչնչացրածը.....!(Արթուր Շոպենհաուեր)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կներեք անհաջող թարգմանության համար  :Blush: 
*Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես*
Ես քեզ սիրում եմ ոչ թե նրա համար, թե ով ես դու, այլ նրա համար, թե ով եմ ես, երբ քո կողքին եմ:
Ոչ ոք արժանի չէ քո արցունքներին: Նրանք, ովքեր արժանի են, չեն ստիպի, որ արտասվես:
Եթե մեկը քեզ չի սիրում այնքան, ինչքան դու ես ուզում, չի նշանակում, որ նա քեզ չի սիրում իր ողջ էությամբ:
Իսկական ընկերը նա է, ով բռնում է քո ձեռքը և դիպչում սրտիդ:
Երբեք մի՛ դադարիր ժպտալուց, նույնիսկ երբ տխուր ես. ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է սիրահարվել քո ժպիտին:
Դու կարող ես պարզապես մարդ լինել այս աշխարհում, բայց ինչ-որ մեկի համար դու աշխարհն ես:
Ժամանակ մի անցկացրու այնպիսի մարդու հետ, որի համար կարևոր չէ քեզ հետ ժամանակ անցկացնելը:
Երևի Աստված ուզում է, որ ճիշտ մարդուն հանդիպելուց առաջ բազմաթիվ սխալ մարդկանց հանդիպես, որպեսզի երբ դա տեղի ունենա, շնորհակալ լինես:
Մի՛ արտասվիր, որովհետև վերջացավ: Ժպտա՛, որովհետև դա կատարվեց:
Միշտ էլ կլինեն մարդիկ, որոնք քեզ ցավ կպատճառեն, այնպես որ պետք է շարունակես վստահել, պարզապես զգույշ եղիր:
Ավելի լավը դարձիր ու ինքդ հասկացիր, թե ով ես, մինչև կհանդիպես մեկին և կհուսաս, որ այդ մարդը կհասկանա, թե ով ես դու:
Այդքան շատ մի՛ պայքարիր . ամենալավ բաներն անսպասելի են կատարվում:

----------

Benadad (07.05.2010), Katka (19.06.2009), sharick (17.09.2009), Մարկուս (14.05.2013)

----------


## Մասսագետ

Երկար ու ծանր ժամանակ է պետք բարեկամություն ստանալու համար, բայց երբ ստանում ես, այլևս դրանից գլուխդ ազատել չես կարող, պետք է դիմանաս: Չկարծեք, թե բարեկամները ձեզ զանգ կտան ամեն երեկո, ինչպես պարտավոր էին, իմանալու համար, թե արդյոք ճիշտ այդ երեկոյան չէ՞, որ դուք որոշում եք ինքնասպան լինել կամ պարզապես ընկերակցության կարիք չունե՞ք: Բայց՝ ոչ, եթե զանգահարեն, հանգիստ եղեք, դա կլինի այն որը, երբ դուք մենակ չեք, երբ կյանքը գեղեցիկ է...

Մենք մեր բարեկամների նոր մեռած լինելն ենք սիրում, նրանց վշտալի մահը, նրանց նկատմամբ մեր հուզումները, կարճ ասած մենք մեզ ենք սիրում...

Անշուշտ, իրական սերը բացառիկ բան է, յուրաքանչյուր դարում մոտավորապես երկուսը կամ երեքն են լինում: Մնացածյ ժամանակ սիրուն փոխարինում է սնափառթյունը կամ ձանձրույթը...

Ոչ մի մարդ կեղծավոր չէ իր հաճույքների ժամանկ...

Երբեմն կարծում են, թե մեռնում են կնոջը պատժելու համար, մինչդեռ նրան ազատություն են պարգևում...

Մարդիկ որքան աղքատ երևակայություն ունեն որևէ բան հնարելու համար: Միշտ կարծում են, թե ինքնասպան են լինում մի որևէ պատճառի համար: Բայց կարելի է շատ լավ ինքնասպան լինել նայև երկու պատճառի համար: Ոչ, այդ մեկը նրա գլուխը չի մտնում: ՈՒրեմն ինչու՞ մահանալ կամավոր կերպով, զոհվել, որպեսզի մարդիկ բարձր կարծի՞ք ունենան քո մասին: Երբ մահանանք նրանք առիթից պիտի ոգտվեն և ձեր այդ արարքին վերագրեն հիմար կամ գռեհիկ պատճառաբանություն: Մարիրոսները պետք է ընտրություն կատարեն մոռացվելու, ծաղրվելու կամ շահագործվելու միջև: Իսկ հասկացվելու մասին թող երբեք չմտածեն...

Հարստությունը դեռևս արդարացումը չէ, այլ դատի հետաձգումը, բայց բոլոր դեպքերում արզհե ունենալ...

Սիրո մասին գրված գրքերը, որոնք սովորեցնում են սիրո մասին, սիրել չեն սովորեցնում...

Կրոնները սխալվում են այն պահից, երբ սկսում են բարոյախոսել և շանթահարող հրամաններ արձակել: Աստված անհրաժեշտ չէ հանցանքը ստեղծելու և ոչ էլ պատժելու համար: Մեր նմանները, մեր ոգնությամբ բավական են այդ գործի համար...

Երբեմն ավելի հստակ ես տեսնում նրա մեջ, ով ստում է, քան նրա՝ ով ճշմարիտն է ասում: ճշմարտությունը լույսի նման կուրացնում է: Սուտ, ընդհակառակը, գեղեցիկ կիսամութ է, որը յուրաքանչույր առարկա արժեքավորում է...

Ալբեր Քամյու...

----------


## Messia

այն, ինչ արվում ե սիրուց, արվում ե բարուց ու չարից անդին

----------


## Messia

դու վազում ես բոլորի առջևից՞, դու դա անում ես որպես հովիվ, թե որպես բացառություն: երրորդ դեպքը կլինի փախստականը

----------


## Մելիք

Գեղեցկությունը սիրո համար է, սերը ամբողջ կյանքի:
                                                                             Արմինե :Smile:

----------


## Vicki

*Ես հարկավոր եմ շատ մարդկանց, բայց ինձ հարկավոր է նա, ում ես հարկավոր չեմ:*

----------

Գանգրահեր (27.09.2011)

----------


## sh_joy

> Ես հարկավոր եմ շատ մարդկանց, բայց ինձ հարկավոր է նա, ում ես հարկավոր չեմ:


Գեղեցկությունը չհասկացա:  :Tongue:  
Եթե հեղինակը փաստ է արձանագրում, որ ինքն  իրեն հարկավոր մարդուն հարկավոր չի, ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան:  :Dntknw:  
Եթե վերացական ասում է, որ իրեն հարկավոր է այն մարդը, որին ինքը հարկավոր չի լինի, իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:  :Think:  
Կամ էլ ընդհամենը բառախաղ է, պետք չէ իմաստ փնտրել:  :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, մանավանդ անճաշակին (անհայտ հեղինակ):

----------


## Լէգնա

Չի կարելի ամուսնանալ այն աղջկա հետ ,որին  չի ծիծաղեցնում  քեզ ծիծաղելի թվացող անեկդոտը :
  Անգլիական  ժող. առած

----------

Շինարար (27.08.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

Ձգտո?ւմ ես մի կաթիլ լույսի , ուրեմն մի վախեցիր  անհորիզոն  մթից :
                                                                                  Լեգ

----------


## Vard

Ամբողջ աշխարհը լիքն է *ՍՈԽԵՐՈՎ*, որոնք արհամարհում են *ՍԽՏՈՐՆԵՐԻՆ*

----------


## Esmeralda

Եթե ուղիղ գնալու լինես, հեռուն չես գնա...
_Անտուան դը Սենտ էքզյուպերի "Փոքրիկ իշխանը"_

----------


## Cassiopeia

Միայն մարդն է ուղիղ քայլում…

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հեգնանքը թույլերի սփոփանքն է: 
 Էքզյուպերի

----------

Gayl (04.07.2010)

----------


## Esmeralda

> Հեգնանքը թույլերի սփոփանքն է: 
>  Էքզյուպերի


շատ հավանեցի....

----------


## Chuk

> Միայն մարդն է ուղիղ քայլում…


(c) Սաղաթել Հարությունյան
Զարմացա, որ այս թեմայում տեսա այս տողերը...

----------


## XxX

Կինը լավ բան է , բայց ափսոս երկար է ապրում....

դամբուլի ծառի տակ կյանքում ծիրան չի ընկնում...

երբ կանգնած ես բլրին դա դեռ չի նշանակում , որ ավելի մոտ էս Աստծոն...

----------


## Cassiopeia

*Սիրո հարցում ես ատում եմ պարտականությունը:*
_Բալզակ_*Անպատասխան ու անհույս սերն էլ է գեղեցիկ: Իսկական սերը անձնազոհություն է: Այն տրվում է անշահախնդիր, առանց պահանջելու, խնդրելով պատասխան զգացմունքի մասին, երազելով: Ահա թե ինչում է իսկական սերը անպարտելի…*
_Աիդա Գյումրեցի_

----------


## Gohar

Զգուշացիր նրանից, ով քո հարվածին չի պատասխանել:

Մարդիկ ծիծաղելի են լինում այն ժամանակ, երբ ուզում կամ ձգտում են լինել ոչ այն, ինչ կան:

Վատն է այն աշակերտը, որը ուսուցչին չի գերազանցել:

Տղամարդիկ ուշադրություն են դարձնում այն բանին, թե ինչ են մտածում իրենց մասին, կանանց համար կարևոր է, թե իրենց մասին ինչ են խոսում:


Երբեք մի կռվիր նրա հետ, ով ոչինչ չունի կորցնելու, դա անհավասար մենամարտ է:

Ծերերի խրատները նման են ձմեռային արևին` նրանք լուսավորում են, սակայն չեն տաքացնում:

Երիտասարդը կհավատա շատ բաների որոնք սխալ են, ծերությունը կկասկածի շատ բաների որոնք ձիշտ են:

----------


## Fahrenheit

*Վատ է երբ մարդ չունի այնպիսի մի բան , հանուն որի պատրաստ է մեռնել ...

                                                                                                                                          Տոլստոյ
***
Մենք ատում ենք նրանց ում ամենից շատ սիրում ենք , որովհետև նրանք ընդունակ են ամենից շատ ցավ պատճառել մեզ ...
                                                                                                                               Լ.  Սթարլինգ
***
Եթե ինչ որ բան ատում ենք , նշանակում է ,  որ դա սրտին մոտ ենք ընդունում ...

                                                                                                                               Մ. Մոնտեն
***
Ղեկավարել , նշանակում է չխանգարել խելացի մարդկանց աշխատել ...

                                                                                                                                Կապրիցա 
***
Հաստատողական պատասխանի համար բավական է միայն  <<այո>> բառը , իսկ մնացած պատասխանները հորինվել են  <<ոչ>>  ասելու համար ...

                                                                                                                                Դոն Ամինադո
***
Երբ կինը խորհուրդ է հարցնում , նրան հետաքրքրում է ոչ թե պատասխանը , այլ զրուցակիցը ...

                                                                                                                                  Կ. Սլոմինսկի
***
Մեր խիղճը արդար դատավոր է , քանի դեռ այն չի կործանվել ...

                                                                                                                                          Բալզակ
***
Նա , ով փնտրում է միլլիոնները , շատ ուշ է դրանք գտնում , բայց միևնույն ժամանակ , ովքեր որ չեն փնտրում , երբեք էլ չեն գտնում ...

                                                                                                                                   Բալզակ
***
Մեղրամիսն ավարտվում է ,երբ լողաթափերը սկսում է բերել շունը , իսկ մրթմրթում է կինը ...

                                                                                                                                    Ս. Գաբոր
***
Խանդը միշտ ծնվում է սիրո հետ , բայց միշտ չէ , որ նրա հետ մեռնում է ...

                                                                                                                                    Ֆ. Լառոշֆուկո
***
Նա ով մտածում է , թե կարող է ապրել առանց որևէ մեկի , սխալվում է , բայց ավելի մեծ է այն մարդու մոլորությունը , ով մտածում է , թե ուրիշները չեն կարող ապրել առանց իրեն ...

                                                                                                                                     Ֆ. Լառոշֆուկո
***
Ընկերներին չվստահելն ավելի ամոթալի է , քան նրանց հարցում սխալվելը ...

                                                                                                                                     Ֆ. Լառոշֆուկո
***
Հարցը ճիշտ ձևակերպելը գործի կեսն է , իսկ երկրորդ կեսը պատասխանը լսել կարողանալն է ...

                                                                                                                                     Ֆ. Լառոշֆուկո
***
Ով երբեք երեխա չի եղել , երբեք հասուն մարդ չի դառնա ...

                                                                                                                                      Չ. Չապլին
***
Վախեցիր ճակատագրից , եթե այն առատորեն փաղաքշանք է պարգևում ...

                                                                                                                                      Ա. Խաչատրյան
***
Ես մտածում եմ , ուրեմն գոյություն ունեմ ...

                                                                                                                                      Ռ. Դեկարտ
***
Սիրած կնոջ կերպարը երբեք չի կարող ծերանալ ...

                                                                                                                                      Գյոթե
***
Իմաստուն է նա , ով գիտի ոչ շատ , այլ անհրաժեշտը ...

                                                                                                                                       Էսքիլես
***
Սիրո մեջ նույնիսկ <<չափազանցը>> բավական չէ ...

                                                                                                                                       Բոմարշե
***
Երբ խելացին է հայոյում , դա վատ է , իսկ եռբ գովաբանում է հիմարը ` ավելի վատ է ...

                                                                                                                                       Ս. Փարաջանով 
***
Մեծ մարդկանց կյանքը սկսվում է նրանց մահվանից ...

                                                                                                                                        Արեա
***
Կյանքի իմաստն այն է , որ ոչ թե հարմար գնացք նստես , այլ իջնես ճիշտ կայարանում ...

                                                                                                                                         Զիգֆրիդ 
***
Կնոջ սիրտ տանող արահետներից ամենակարճը , խղճահարությունն է ...

                                                                                                                                         Բայրոն
***
Սիրո հասցրած վերքերը միշտ չէ , որ սպիանում է , բայց երբեք չի բուժվում ...

                                                                                                                                         Բայրոն
***
Հաղթանակը շատ հյուրեր ունի , իսկ պարտությունը որբ է ...

                                                                                                                                          Քենեդի
***
Չկա ավելի մեծ տանջանք , երբ դժբախտության ժամանակ հիշում ես երջանիկ օրերի մասին ... 

                                                                                                                                          Ա. Դանթե
***
Սիրո մեջ վախ չկա , կատարյալ սերը վանում է վախը ...

                                                                                                                                          Բլոկ
***
Իսկական սերը հագեցում չունի , ամբողջությամբ լինելով հոգևոր այն չի կարող սառչել ...

                                                                                                                                          Հյուգո
***
Թույլին հասնելը քիչ է , պետք է օգնել կարողանալ ...

                                                                                                                                          Շեքսպիր
***
Ազնիվ սիրտը կհրաժարվի ուրիշի դժբախտության վրա կառուցված երջանկությունից ...

                                                                                                                                           Սահադի
***
Մարդուն ոչ մի կիրք այնպես չի կախարդի , ինչպես սերը և նախանձը ...

                                                                                                                                           Բեկոն*

----------

Katka (19.06.2009), Դեմետրիա (10.11.2010)

----------


## Shauri

> *Չկա ավելի մեծ տանջանք , երբ դժբախտության ժամանակ հիշում ես երջանիկ օրերի մասին ... 
> 
>                                                                                                                                           Ա. Դանթե*


Իրոք...  :Sad:

----------


## Fahrenheit

> Իրոք...


Հանճարի `Ալիգերի Դանթեի ապրումներով միգուցե ...
Հանճարի միտքը պետք չէ աչքաթող անել , սակայն պետք չէ նաև սրտին այդքան մոտ ընդունել ... :Wink:  ,միայն քաղիր այն ամենը , ինչը որ կօգնի քեզ կյանքում ...

----------


## aniko

> Հեգնանքը թույլերի սփոփանքն է: 
>  Էքզյուպերի


իսկապես որ ճշմարտություն կա այս խոսքերում 

Հանգուցյալները, եւ միայն նրանք, կարող են ոչինչ չանել: 

Թոմաս Ֆուլեր
Երբ սկսում ես խորհել, ամեն բան դառնում է դժվար:

ՖրանսՈչինչ մեզ այնպես չի խաբում, ինչպես մեր կարծիքը:

Լեոնարդո դա ՎինչիԿյանքում, անկասկած, ամենակարեւորը բարոյականությունն է. թերեւս նա հենց ինքը կամքն է կյանքի հանդեպ:

Թոմաս Ման

----------


## Երվանդ

Եթե աստված մարդուն թևեր չի տվել, չիէլ պարտադրել սողալով ապրել:
Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանի երգերից մեկում եմ հանդիպել :Smile:

----------


## Վազգեն

Տաղանդը ինքնին անգույն է և գունավորում է ստանում միայն օգտագործելիս։
                                                                   Սալտիկով–Շչեդրին

Ամենաանուղղելի սրիկաներն անգամ հասկանում են, որ ամաչող մարդու մեջ կա անբանների և հիմարներրի մասսայից նրան առանձնացնող ինչ–որ բան։
                                                                 Սալտիկով–Շչեդրին

Իսկական գործիչը, ճանապարհ ընկնելով, իր առջև ամնիջապես տեսնում է այնքան գործեր, որ չի գանգատվի, որ իրեն չեն թողնում գործ անել, այլ անպայման կփնտրի–կգտնի և կհասցնի որևէ բան անել։
                                                                             Դոստոևսկի

Ուժը հայհոյանքների կարիք չի զգում։
                                              Դոստոևսկի

Ստում են միայն սրիկաները։
                                              Դոստոևսկի

Ճշմարտությունները որքան ավելի մեծ են, այնքան ավելի զգույշ պետք է լինել նրանց հետ, այլապես նրանք հանկարծ կվերածվեն ծեծված ճշմարտությունների, իսկ ծեծված ճշմարտություններին արդեն չեն հավատում։
                                                        Գոգոլ

Քաղքենուիթյունը մեծ չարիք է, այն, ինչպես ամբարտակը գետի վրա, միշտ ծառայել է միայն լճացման համար։      
                                                                                 Չեխով

Մեծագործ մարդիկ պետք են ինչպես արևը։ Կազմելով հասարակության ամենաբանաստեղծական ու կենսախինդ տարրը, նրանք արթնացնում են, հանգստացնում և վեհացնում։ Նրանց անհատականությունները կենդանի փաստաթղթեր են, որոնք հասարակությանը ցույց են տալիս, որ, բացի այն մարդկանցից, որոնք վիճում են լավատեսության ու հոռետեսության մասին, ձանձրույթից գրում են միջակ պատմվածքներ, ավելորդ նախագծեր և էժանագին դիսերտացիաներ, որոնք անառակություն են անում հանուն կյանքի բացասման և ստում են ի սեր մի կտոր հացի, կան այլ կարգի մարդիկ՝ սխրանքի, հավատի և հստակորեն գիտակցված նպատակի մարդիկ։
                                                                         Չեխով

Երջանկությունն առողջության նման է. երբ այն չես նկատում՝ նշանակում է կա։
                                                                     Տուրգենև

----------


## ihusik

*Սոկրատես*
<<Ես բանտում հասկացա այն, ինչը չէի կարողանում մինչև վերջ մտածել` Սեր: Սիրել բոլորին: Հասկացա, որ ուրիշը` ես եմ; և սիրել նրան>>:
<<Ինչքան անմիտ եք դուք` կանայքդ, երևակայելով, թե ձեր մեջ տղամարդկանց դուր է գալիս միայն արտաքինը: Դուք ունեք նաև այն գեղեցկությունը /ներքին/, որը տարիները չեն փչացնում, այլ դարձնում են ավելի կատարյալ>>:
<<Նա է առավել հարուստ, ով գոհ է քչից, քանի որ այդպիսի գոհունակությունը վկայում է բնավորության հարստության մասին>>:
<<Հարստությունը կիրթ լինելու մեջ է, իմաստության մեջ, առաքինության մեջ...>>
<<Ամուսնացիր` ինչ էլ որ լինի: Եթե լավ կին հանդիպի` կլինես բացառություն, իսկ եթե վատը` կդառնաս փիլիսոփա>>:
*Պլատոն*
<<Աշխատելով ուրիշների երջանկության համար, մենք գտնում ենք մեր սեփականը>>:
*Թոմազո  Կամպանելա*
<<Երբ մոռանա աշխարհն "իմն" ու "քոնը" օգտակարի, ազնիվի ու հաճելիի մեջ, հավատում եմ` դրախտ կդառնա կեցությունը...>>
*Գյոթե*
<<Խնդում ու թախիծ, խոհերի տագնապ, 
  Քաղցր տանջանքով մտքի փոթորկում.
  Բաբախ հիացքի ու մերթ վշտի ամպ –
  Երջանիկ է նա, ում Սերն է տիրում>>:
<<Երազների բարձունք, Սեր` այդ դու ես>>:
*Արիստոտել*
<<Չի սիրում նա, ով չի սիրում մշտապես>>:
*Նիցշե*
<<Մեկի հանդեպ սերը բարբարոսություն է, որովհետև այն իրագործվում է մնացած բոլորի հաշվին>>:
*Անույ*
<<Սիրել` նշանակում է անդադար պայքարել հազարավոր խոչնդոտների դեմ մեր ներսում և մեր շրջապատում>>:
*Բեդել*
<<Սերը` դա մի սրտից մյուս սիրտը տանող ամենակարճ ուղիղ գիծն է>>:
*Բյուսի  Ռաբյուտեն*
<<Սիրո համար բաժանումը նույնն է, թե կրակի համար քամին, թույլը մարում է,  ուժեղը` բորբոքվում>>:
*Գրասե*
<<Սիրել` նշանակում է դադարել համեմատել>>:
*Լակորդեր*
<<Սիրել` նշանակում է ապրել սրտով>>:
*Էրիխ Ֆրրոմմ*
<<Սիրել` նշանակում է տալ և ոչ թե վերցնել>>:
*Կաստիլիոնե*
<<Ով ուժգին է սիրում, քիչ է խոսում>>:
*Տուրնիե*
<<Չկա ոչինչ ավելի հետաքրքիր երկու սիրահարների խոսակցությունից, որոնք լռում են>>:
*Պասկալ*
<<Սիրո մեջ լռությունը բառերից ավելի կարևոր է>>:
<<Հոգու շռայլությամբ աչքի են ընկնում ոչ թե նրանք, ովքեր սիրում են շատ անգամներ, այլ նրանք, ովքեր սիրում են ամբողջ հոգով>>:
*Հյուգո*
<<Սիրել` նշանակում է գործել>>:
*Օվիդիոս*
<<Եթե չես ուզում լինել ծույլ, անբան` սիրիր>>:
*Լյու  Ուոլես*
<<Սիրո երջանկությունը գործողության մեջ է. սերը ստուգվում է ուրիշների համար որևէ բան անելու պատրաստակամությամբ>>:
*Մոլիեր*
<<Սերը մեծագույն ուսուցիչ է>>:
*Մորուա*
<<Սերը իմացության բանալին է>>:
*Ֆոերբախ*
<<Մարդուն ճանաչելու համար պետք է նրան սիրել>>:
*Շեքսպիր*
<<Սերը` փոթորկի վրա բարձրացված փարոս.
  Խավարում ու մեգում չմարող, 
  Սերը` աստղ, որով նավաստին 
  Որոշում է տեղն օվկիանոսում>>:
<<Սերը ամենազոր է. աշխարհի վրա չկա ոչ մի վիշտ` նրա պատժից բարձր, ոչ երջանկություն` նրան ծառայելու հաճույքից բարձր>>:
*Սենտ  Էքզյուպերի*
<<Չնայել միմյանց, սակայն նայել մի ուղղությամբ, ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում Սիրել>>:
<<Սրատես է միայն Սիրտը. ամենից գլխավորն աչքերով չես տեսնի>>:
*Զանդերս*
<<Խանդը ավելի շուտ ազգակից է անբարյացկամությանը, քան սիրուն>>:
*Ֆրանկլ*
<<Խանդը հիմարություն է, քանի որ այն միշտ ի հայտ է գալիս կամ չափազանց վաղ, կամ չափազանց ուշ>>:
*Երուխան*
<<Սուտ սերերն ավելի վտանգավոր են, քան ամենեն բացահայտ ատելություններն>>:
*Չարլզ Էլիոթ*
<<Չսպասեք, թե աշխարհը լուսավոր կերևա, եթե դուք չեք հանում ձեր սև ակնոցները>>:
*Ռոմմեն  Ռոլլան*
<<Սերն արժե ճիշտ այնքան, որքան արժե այն մարդը, որն այն զգում է>>:
*Հուսեին աղա իբն Սաիդ* :Smile:  
<<Սերը՝ Հավերժություն է, Անսահմանություն>>

----------


## Angelina

Մարդուն ճանաչելու համար պետք է նրան սիրել:


Միայն այն ժամանակ մարդ կդառնաս,
երբ սովորես ուրիշի մեջ տեսնել մարդուն:


Ոչ ոք չի կարող դատել ուրիշների մասին,
քանի դեռ չի սովորել ինքն իր մասին:

----------


## Idealistka

> իսկապես որ ճշմարտություն կա այս խոսքերում 
> 
> Կյանքում, անկասկած, ամենակարեւորը բարոյականությունն է. թերեւս նա հենց ինքը կամքն է կյանքի հանդեպ:
> 
> Թոմաս Ման[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


Հա՞ որ :Think:  , Թոմաս Մանն ընդհանրապես իմ կարծիքով այս աշխարհի մեծագույն վատատեսներից է, դրա հետ միասին էսպիսի բան էլ ա ասել, որը ծագում է միայն իր անձնական նախապաշարմունքներից:

----------


## CactuSoul

Միայն Ոգին է, որ հպվելով կավին՝ դրանից Մարդ է ստեղծում:
_Էքզյուպերի_

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Աշխարը բեմ է, մարդիկ՝ դերասան,
Գալիս են գնում դեպի գերեզման...

----------


## Array

«Եկեք ապրենք այնպես,որ մեր մահվան պահին անգամ դագաղագործն ափսոսա»
                                                                                                                                                      Մարկ Տվեն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարդուն ճանաչելու համար պետք է նրան սիրել:


Չգիտեմ, թե ով է սրա հեղինակը, բայց ես միշտ ասել եմ ու կասեմ հակառակը. մարդուն սիրելու համար պետք է նրան ճանաչել:

----------

shatboyov (23.03.2013)

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Զառամյալ հոր պես,  ում սիրտն է գերում հրճվանքն հոգեթով,
Տեսնելով որդու սխրանքներն անխոնջ պատանեկության,
Ես էլ, սիրելիս, խոցոտված բախտի քնքշագին նետով,
Մխիթարվում եմ արժանիքներով քո վայելչության:

Շքսպիր...................

----------


## Աբելյան

ծանոթ շները չեն հաչում վրադ,
ծանոթ մարդիկ են հաչում քո վրա:
Ավետիք Իսահակյան

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
էս մեկը կինոյից եմ լսել.
теперь я знаю, почему вы плачете, но сам я плакать не могу.
*Arnold Swarzeneger*

----------


## Աբելյան

"ատում եմ սերը` մահի պես անգութ"
"ատում եմ, ավաղ, և հայրենիքը
պերճ արոտավայրը հարուստների ցոփ"
*Ավետիք Իսահակյան*

----------

shatboyov (27.03.2013)

----------


## Koroleva

Եթե կյանքում կա քեզ նման մի թանկություն, ես ինչպես եմ կյանքին նայել էժան աչքով...

Պարույր Սևակ

----------


## ihusik

> Մարդուն ճանաչելու համար պետք է նրան սիրել:





> Չգիտեմ, թե ով է սրա հեղինակը, բայց ես միշտ ասել եմ ու կասեմ հակառակը. մարդուն սիրելու համար պետք է նրան ճանաչել:


Բյուրակն ջան, ինչպես այդ տողերի հեղինակ Ֆոերբախն այնպես էլ դու՝ երկուսդ էլ հանճարներ եք ու երկուսիդ միտքն էլ ճիշտ է, :Wink:   քանզի գիտելիքն ու սերն նույն իմաստության շքանշանի երկու կողմերն են ու առանց մեկը մյուսի չեն կարող լինել կատարյալ մի ամբողջություն:

*Ֆոերբախ
<<Մարդուն ճանաչելու համար պետք է նրան սիրել>>:

Մեծն Բյուրակն (սիրով ու հարգանքով)
<<Մարդուն սիրելու համար պետք է նրան ճանաչել>>:*

Եթե ուշադիր լինենք, կտեսնենք, որ նույնիսկ կարելի է նրանց միջև հավասարման նշան դնել ու տեղերի տեղափոխությունն էլ բան չի փոխի.
*Մարդու հանդեպ սերը = նրան ճանաչելուն
Մարդուն ճանաչելը = նրան սիրելուն:*

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ներել նշանակում է ամեն ինչ  հասկանալ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Չարիք չէ, երբ կինը գիտակցում է իր գեղեցկությունը։ Սարսափելին այն է, երբ նա ապրում է միայն այդ գիտակցությամբ։

Երբ բարեկամը չի հանդիպում բարեկամին, կորցնում են երկուսն էլ, իսկ թշնամին շահում է։

*Հայկ Խաչատրյան*

----------


## Վազգեն

Նրանք, ովքեր կվաճառեն իրենց Հիմնական Ազատությունը գնելու համար անէական Ժամանակավոր Ապահովություն, արժանի չեն ո՛չ Ազատության, ո՛չ Ապահովության։ 

Երբեք էլ չի եղել լավ պատերազմ կամ վատ խաղաղություն։

Ավելի լավ է ոտքով սայթաքել , քան լեզվով։

Ինչ որ սկսվում է ջղայնությամբ, վերջանում է ամոթով։

Որտեղ կա Ամուսնություն առանց Սիրո, այնտեղ կլինի նաև Սեր առանց Ամուսնության։

Դատարկ տոպրակը ուղղաձիգ չի կանգնի։

Կիսով չափ ասված ճշմարտությունը հաճախ հզոր սուտ է։

*   Բենջամին Ֆրանկլին*

----------


## Մանոն

«Նա, ով առաջինը կանանց *գեղեցիկ* սեռ անվանեց, գուցե թե ցանկացավ դրանով հաճոյախոսություն անել, բայց իսկապես արտահայտեց ինչ-որ ավելի մեծ բան»:
                                                                                                                                ԿԱՆՏ
Առեղծվածը՝ *ՍԵՐ*,
Հանելուկը՝ Գաղտնիք:
Կինը, առեղծվածն ու հանելուկն անբաժան են:
                                                                       ԱԼՓԱ

----------


## lili-4

«Սիրով չափեցեք, թող այն լինի ձեր միակ չափը ամեն բան չափելիս»:
«Սիրո իմաստը. երբ սիրում ես՝ հոգին է դառնում մարմնի պատյանը«:
«Կյանքը շոշոափելի երազ է, երազը անշոշոփելի կյանք»:
«Երազը մեր չխոստովանած, անկեղծ ցանկությունների հայելին է»:
«Լուսինը լճակի մեջ բանաստեղծություն է, իսկ երկնքում՝իրականություն և նվազ գեղեցիկ, հմայիչ»:
«Քո ամենամռայլ ամպամած օրը միտքդ բեր, որ ամպերից վերև արև կա»:

                                         Ավետիք Իսահակյան

----------


## Վազգեն

Ժամանակ ընտրել՝ նշանակում է խնայել ժամանակը, իսկ ինչ արված է ոչ ժամանակին՝ արված է զուր տեղը։

Երջանկությունը անհամբեր մարդկանց վաճառում է մեծ քանակությամբ այնպիսի բաներ, որոնք ձրի տալիս է համբերատարներին։

Ընթերցանությունը մարդուն դարձնում են գիտուն, զրույցը՝ հնարամարիտ, իսկ գրի առնելը՝ ճշգրիտ։

Կան գրքեր, որոնք պետք է միայն համտես անել, կան այնպիսինները, ոոնք ավելի լավ է կլանել, և միայն քչերն են, որ պետք է ծամել ու մարսել։

 Բարգավաճումը բացահայտում է մեր արատները, իսկ դժբախտությունը՝ մեր առաքինությունները։

Զրույցի մեջ զսպվածությունն ու տեղին խառնվելը պերճախոսությունից ավելի շատ արժեն։

*Ֆ. Բեկոն*

----------


## Մանոն

«Ամենագեղեցիկ բանն աշխարհում *մոր* աչքերն են, թեկուզ միայն մայր ունենալու համար արժե աշխարհ գալ»:
*Ավետիք Իսահակյան*

----------

sharick (17.09.2009), snow (15.09.2009), Գանգրահեր (20.05.2011)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Սերը թեորեմ է, որն անընդհատ պետք է ապացուցել

----------

Ուլուանա (25.10.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

Հոգեկան հատկանիշները չեն կարող տառապել մարմնական այլանդակություններից, այնինչ հոգեկան գեղեցկությունը իր փայլը հաղորդում է նաև մարմնին:
*Սենեկա կրտսեր*

Ոչ ամեն գեղեցկություն է սեր ներշնչում. երբեմն այն աչք է շոյում, սակայն սրտեր չի նվաճում:
*Սերվանտես*

Նրբագեղությունն ու գեղեցկությունը չեն կարող անջատ լինել առողջությունից:
*Ցիցերոն*

Իր գեղեցկությունն ու բուրմունքը չի կորցնում միայն այն ծաղիկը, որը մենք չենք պոկում:
*Օլջեր*

----------


## Ծով

Լացով կարող ես դու կորուստը զգալ, բայց ոչ երբեք նրան, ում ողբում ես…
Վ. Շեքսպիր

----------


## Selene

Ամենախոր գետերը հոսում են նվազագույն աղմուկով:

----------


## Wisper

Տղամարդու նման կինը նույնչափ այլանդակ է,
որքան այլանդակ է կանացի տղամարդը:  :Angry2:   :Shok:   :Blush:  

          ԴԱՐ 21 հեռուստաընկերություն  :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

"Չարիքը երբեք բարիք չի բերում, չարիքը միայն չարիք է ծնում, որը ծանրանում է հենց նրա գլխին, ով գործել է այդ չարիքը, լինի դա մեկ մարդ, թե` մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ:"
 Հենրի Ռայդեր Հագգարդ

----------


## Մանոն

Սիրելը սիրողի արժանիքն է և ոչ թե սիրվողի, այնինչ հարգանքը նրա արժանիքն է ում հարգում ես:
*Ի. Կանտ*

Կյանքում ամենամեծ երջանկությունը այն հավատն է, որ քեզ սիրում են:
*Վ. Հյուգո*

----------


## Վազգեն

Ինչ էլ անես, աննշան, չնչին է լինելու, բայց շատ կարևոր է, որ դու անես դա:

Ատիր մեղքը և սիրիր մեղավորին: 

_Գանդի_

----------


## Մանոն

*Մտքեր սխալների ու մոլորությունների մասին*
Մոլորությունն էլ է լինում օգտակար, քանի դեռ մենք ջահել ենք, պետք չէ միայն այն քարշ տալ իր հետ մինչև ծերություն:
*Գյոթե*
Չկա մոլորություն , որի մեջ ճշմարտության հատիկ չլինի:
*Դոսի*
Ջահելությունը սխալներ է գործում, հասունությունը պայքարում է դրանց դեմ, ծերությունը` զղջում դրանց համար:
*Բենջամին Դիզրայելի*
Մեծ սխալ է, երբ քեզ ավելի նշանակալից ես կարծում, քան կաս իրականում և գնահատում ես ավելի պակաս, քան արժես:
*Գյոթե*
Ով քիչ է մտածում, շատ է սխալվում:
*Լեոնարդո դա Վինչի*
Ամենամեծ սխալն է. կարծել, որ դու երբեք չես սխալվում:
*Կարլեյլ*
Մեծագույն սխալը, որը մարդ կարող է գործել իր կյանքում, սխալվելու հնարավորության հանդեպ մշտական ահի մեջ գտնվելն է:
*Էլբերթ Հաբարդ*

----------


## aniko

Ոչինչ մեզ այնպես չի խաբում, ինչպես մեր կարծիքը:

Լեոնարդո դա Վինչի

----------


## Ann

Տղամարդը պետք է կարողանա իր կնոջ մեջ գտնել բոլոր կանանց
                                                                                                            Բալզակ

----------


## Ann

Այն ինչին ձգտում ենք միայն բանականությամբ,երբեք սաստկորենչենք ձգտում:

   Ինչպես մարդկանց երջանկությունը, այնպես էլ դժբախտությունը կախված չէ ոչ միայն  
     արտաքին հանգամանքներից,այլև յուրաքանչյուր մարդու հոգեվիճակից

   Երջանիկ կյանք չի լինում, լինում են միայն երջանիկ օրեր:

   Ամուսնանալ նշանակում է կիսով չափ պակասեցնել իրավունքներդ, և կրկնակի  
   մեծացնել պարտականություններդ:

  Զգացմունքները չեն խաբում,խաբում են դրանց հիման վրա հիմնված 
 դատողությունները:

  Իսկական ընկերը նա է,ով կողքիդ է,երբ դու ճիշտ չես: Երբ ճիշտ ես, ցանկացածն էլ հետդ
  կլինի

----------


## Աբելյան

*Ով արդարություն! Թող որ ես թքեմ ճակատին քո բաց!* 
Պարույր Սևակ-Անլռելի Զանգակատուն

----------


## Vicki

... U ete piti neres, piti neres annerelin, piti neres, erb aylevs voch voq chi nerum, erb... Inqd qez ches nerum. U ete piti haskanas, piti haskanas anhaskanalin, absurd@, sxal@ piti haskanas, chisht@ bolor@ haskanum en. Ev amenakarevor@...ete piti chdavachanes inch vor meki...piti chdavachanes henc ayn pahin, erb lriv ARJANI E DAVACHANUTYAN!!!

*Մոդերատորական: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## Apsara

Եթե մարդ չգիտի, թե դեպի որ ափն է լողում, նրա համար ոչ մի քամի ընթացիկ չի լինի

----------


## Root

Հիշե'ք, որ ձեզնից մեծը նա է, ով ավելի շատ է ծառայում ուրիշներին:

----------

shatboyov (16.05.2013)

----------


## SAS

Լավ է չունենալ կյանքում տուն ու տեղ,
Քան թե արվեստում լինել տնփեսա...
Պարույր Սևակ

----------


## SAS

> *Ով արդարություն! Թող որ ես թքեմ ճակատին քո բաց!* 
> Պարույր Սևակ-Անլռելի Զանգակատուն


Սևակը մի քիչ փոխել է Սիամանթոյի խոսքերը:

Ո՜վ մարդկային արդարություն, թող ես թքնե՛մ քու ճակատիդ...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Եթե ուզում ես պահպանել իշխանությունդ՝ տուր այնպիսի հրամաններ, որ համոզված ես կկատարվեն:
Մարկես

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Եթե ուզում ես պահպանել իշխանությունդ՝ տուր այնպիսի հրամաններ, որ համոզված ես կկատարվեն:
> Մարկես


կամ էլ ՝ 

- Եթե ես մի որևէ գեներալի հրամայեմ, որ թիթեռի նման ծաղկից ծաղիկ թռչի կամ ողբերգություն գրի, կամ էլ ճայ դառնա, իսկ գեներալը հրամանը չկատարի, ո՞վ կլինի մեղավորը՝ նա՞, թե՞ ես:
- Դուք,  ձերդ մեծություն, - առանց տատանվելու պատասխանեց Փոքրիկ իշխանը:
- Միանգամայն ճիշտ է, - հաստատեց թագավորը: - Ամեն մեկից պետք է խնդրել այն, ինչ նա  կարող է տալ: Իշխանությունը նախ և առաջ պետք է խելացի լինի: Եթե դու քո ժողովրդին հրամայես ծովը նետվել, նա հեղափոխություն կանի: Ես իրավունք ունեմ հնազանդություն պահանջելու, որովհետև իմ հրամանները խելացի  են:

Սենտ Էքզյուպերի, "Փոքրիկ  Իշխանը"

----------


## Cassiopeia

Աշխատի՛ր այնպես, կարծես քեզ գումար անհրաժեշտ չէ,
Սիրի՛ր այնպես, ասես քեզ ոչ ոք երբեք ցավ չի պատճառել,
Պարի՛ր այնպես, ասես քեզ ոչ ոք չի նայում,
Երգի՛ր այնպես, կարծես քեզ ոչ ոք չի լսում,
Ապրի՛ր այնպես, ասես երկրագունդը դրախտ է…
_Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես_

----------

shatboyov (16.05.2013)

----------


## Wisper

> Աշխատի՛ր այնպես, կարծես քեզ գումար անհրաժեշտ չէ,
> Սիրի՛ր այնպես, ասես քեզ ոչ ոք երբեք ցավ չի պատճառել,
> Պարի՛ր այնպես, ասես քեզ ոչ ոք չի նայում,
> Երգի՛ր այնպես, կարծես քեզ ոչ ոք չի լսում,
> Ապրի՛ր այնպես, ասես երկրագունդը դրախտ է…
> _Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես_


Լոլ, սա ինքնախաբեության մի նոր ձև է հա՞  :LOL:

----------


## Grieg

> Աշխատի՛ր այնպես, կարծես քեզ գումար անհրաժեշտ չէ,
> Սիրի՛ր այնպես, ասես քեզ ոչ ոք երբեք ցավ չի պատճառել,
> Պարի՛ր այնպես, ասես քեզ ոչ ոք չի նայում,
> Երգի՛ր այնպես, կարծես քեզ ոչ ոք չի լսում,
> Ապրի՛ր այնպես, ասես երկրագունդը դրախտ է…
> _Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես_


լավներ  :Smile:  
երկրագունդը դրախտ է…

----------


## Gjuk

Սերը կյանքի լույսն է  :Angel: , իսկ ամուսնությունը լույսի վարձը; :Blush: 



Առաջինը եղիր , երբ հարկավոր է լսե’լ  և վերջինը , երբ հարկավոր է խոսել:

----------


## Philosopher

> Cassiopeia-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Աշխատի՛ր այնպես, կարծես քեզ գումար անհրաժեշտ չէ,
> Սիրի՛ր այնպես, ասես քեզ ոչ ոք երբեք ցավ չի պատճառել,
> Պարի՛ր այնպես, ասես քեզ ոչ ոք չի նայում,
> Երգի՛ր այնպես, կարծես քեզ ոչ ոք չի լսում,
> Ապրի՛ր այնպես, ասես երկրագունդը դրախտ է…
> _Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես_
> ...


Դա ապրելու նոր ձև է, առանց խաբեությամբ ապրելու իրական ձևը :Wink:

----------


## Վազգեն

Այս մեկը Ժորժ Սանդի վեպերից մեկում էր գրված.

Այն մարդը, ով ունի ճարտար լեզու և լավ տիրապետում է լեզվի նրբություններին , շատ հեշտ կարող է ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աշխատի՛ր այնպես, կարծես քեզ գումար անհրաժեշտ չէ,
> Սիրի՛ր այնպես, ասես քեզ ոչ ոք երբեք ցավ չի պատճառել,
> Պարի՛ր այնպես, ասես քեզ ոչ ոք չի նայում,
> Երգի՛ր այնպես, կարծես քեզ ոչ ոք չի լսում,
> Ապրի՛ր այնպես, ասես երկրագունդը դրախտ է…
> 
> Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես


Մարկեսի հրաշալի վեպերն ու՜ր, էս «գեղեցիկ» մտքերն ուր: Հավատս չի գալիս, որ այս «խորհուրդների» հեղինակը նա է:

----------


## Անի

-Երկրորդ բնություն!,-թունոտ ասաց Փայտոջիլը,-մի խոշոր մարդկային գործիչ կարող էր հարցնել` ձեր ինչին է պետք երկրորդ բնությունը: Մեկը փչացրիք , իսկ հիմա փորձում եք փոխարինել մեկ ուրիշով?
*Ա. Բ.  Ստրուգացկիներ "Հեքիաթ Եռյակի մասին"*

Այստեղ, Երկրում, բոլոր ազգերն ատում են իրար, և նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրն ատում է հրեաներին: 
*Մարկ Տվեն "Սատանայի նամակները"*

Ընթերցող, պատկերացրու, որ դու տխմար ես, իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու, որ կոնգրեսմեն ես, սակայն ես կրկնվում եմ: 
*Մարկ Տվեն* :Tease:

----------


## Մանե

***
_Անհանգիստ խիղճը ծնում է տարօրինակություններ,որոնք անհասկանալի են հավատարմությանը…
***
Մեր կյանքի գործվածքը հյուսված է խճճված թելերից,որտեղ չարն ու բարին դրկից են իրար:
***
Երեխաների խոսքերը միամիտ արձագանքն են այն խոսակցությունների,որ ծնողներն աշխատում են գաղտնի պահել:
***
Նա,որ ցանկանում է լավ դաստիարակել իր երեխային,դատապարտված է միշտ արդար հայացքների հետևելուն:
***
Բնությունը վարդը միշտ փշերով է պատում,իսկ ուրախություններին բազմաթիվ դառնություններ խառնում:
***
Երբեք չպետք է դատապարտես նրանց,ու սիրում ես.իսկական սերը կույր է:
***
Սիրո հուրն այնպես չի ջերմացնում,ինչպես փառքի առաջին շողերը:
***
Կյանքը կարճանում է ուղղակիորեն համապատասխան ցանկությունների ուժին:
***
Հասարակությունը ճանապարհ է դեպի մահ:
***
Սնափառությունը,առանց որի սերը շատ թույլ է,թերմացնում է նրա կիրքը:
***
Ինչ-որ անում ես,հարկավոր է լավ անել,եթե նույնիսկ արածդ խենթություն է:
***
Մեծ կրքերը նույնքան հազվադեպ են,որքան արվեստի գլուխգործոցները:
***
Օրենքը սարդոստայն է,խոշոր ճանճերը պատռում անցնում են,իսկ մանրերը թաղվում մնում են:
***
Մեծ խելքի դժվարություններից մեկը այն է,որ նա անխուսափելիորեն հասկանում է ամեն ինչ՝և արատները,և առավելությունները:_
*Բալզակ*
_***
Կյանքը տանելի է միայն մի պայմանով,եթե շարունակ մեկուսանաս նրանից:_

*Գուստավ Ֆլոբեր*

----------


## Under Dogg

Եթե չես կարող գտնել այն ինչի համար արժե ապրել, ապա գտի այն ինչի համար արժե մահանալ: :Shok: 

'Pac

----------


## Apsara

Աշխարհում ամենաուժեղ պաշտպանությունը սեր նվիրելն է

Ravi Shankar

----------


## Dayana

> *Սիրել բոլորին՝ նշանակում է սիրել ամեն մեկին ինչպես բոլորին, այլ ոչ թե սերը բաժանել բոլորի միջև:*


Սիրել բոլորին նշանակում է անտարբեր լինել ամենքի հանդեպ ։

Բայց ես չեմ ասել , Օսկար Ուայլդն ա ասել  :Tongue:

----------


## Selene

Հրաշալի է այն կինը, որին ցանկանում ես շնորհակալություն հայտնել նույնիսկ մերժման համար:


Վ. Կլյուչևսկի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ներելն ու մոռանալը տարբեր բաներ են: Ներել նշանակում է հիշել առանց թույնի:
_Պաբլո Մարտինեզ_

----------


## Belle

Մարդը չի կարող սիրել երկու  անգամ, հնարավոր է միայն մեկ սեր. Խորունկ ու անեզր, իչպես ծովը:
                                                    Բալզակ 
                                                       ***

Սիրո մեջ նույնիսկ <չափազանցը> բավական չէ;
                                                  Բոմարշե
                                                       ***

Սիրո համար բաժանումը նույնն է, թե կրակի համար` քամին, թույլը այն մարում է, ուժեղը` բորբոքում:
                                                    Բյուսի Ռաբյուտեն
                                                       ***

Դուք դիտում եք աստղը երկու պատճառով. Նրա համար, որ այն փայլում է և նրա համար, որ այն անհասանելի է: Սակայն  ձեր կողքին կա ավելի քնքուշ փայլ ու ավելի խորունկ ֆաղտնիք` կին արարածը: 
                                                             Հյուգո
                                                          ***
Կինը ներում է արհամարհանքը, կոպտությունը, ատելությունը: Նա չի ներում ՀԵԳ-ՆԱՆՔԸ; 
                                                          Էտյեն Ռեյ
                                                           ***
Չկա ավելի հեշտ բան, քան սովորական կնոջը բացառիկ կին դարձնելը: Բավական է սիրել նրան:
                                                            Սովաժոն 
                                                            ***

Ջահել ժամանակ մենք ապրում ենք, որպեսզի սիրենք. Հասուն տարիքում մենք սիրում ենք, ոպեսզի ապրենք:
                                                             Սենտ Էվրեմոն

----------


## Selene

Մարդիկ բաժանվում են երկու խմբի, որոնցից առաջինի համար կարևորվում են տարբերությունները, երկրորդի համար՝ ընդհանրությունները:

Ֆր. Բեկոն

----------


## Դեկադա

Մահվան  նկատմամբ անտարբերությունը  բնորոշում  է  մտքր  հասունությունը, իսկ  հավրտենական  կյանքով  հրապուրվելը մոտեցող  ծերության  նախակարապետն  է:
Կնոջը  սիրել  իդեալական  սիրով,  առանց  ֆիզիկապես    ցանկանալու-այն  դիմակներից  մեկն  է, որով քողարկվում  է  տոհմը  շարունակելու  բնազդը


                                     Բոլեսլավ   Պրուս

----------


## Դեկադա

Յուրաքանչյուր   թռչուն  այնտեղ,  վերևում  և   յուրաքանչյուր   մարդ  երկրի   վրա   երևակայում   է,  թե  գնում  է  այնտեղ,  ուր  ինքն  է   ուզում,  և  միայն   կողմնակի   նայողի  համար  է  պարզ,  որ  այդ   բոլորին   առաջ  է  մղում ճակատագրական  մի   ուժ՝  ավելի   զորեղ,  քան  նրանց  ցանկություններն   և  մտադրությունները:


Բոլեսլավ   Պրուս.


Լինում  են  մարդիկ, ովքեր  նման  են   զրոյի. միշտ  անհրաժեշտ  է  նրանցից  առաջ  թվեր  լինեն;

Օ.  Բալզակ

----------


## Modigliani

*Կյանքը որսորդ է, իսկ մարդը ՝ որս...* 
Շիրազ 2007 թվական

----------


## Դեկադա

Ստախոսի  պատիժն   այն  չէ, որ  նրան  այլևս  ոչ ոք  չի  հավատա,  այլ  այն,  որ  նա  այլևս  չկարողանա  ոչ  մեկին  հավատալ:

Բ.Շոու
 :Smile: 
Սուտն  իր  մշտական  ուղեկիցն  ունի՝  խորամանկությունը:
Ջ.Լոնդոն

Հնարավոր   երկու  բառից  միշտ  ընտրեք  ամենապարզը:
Պ.Վալերի

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Ամենալավ երգը լռությունն է....
Ռուբեն Հախվերդյան

----------


## ^SRTIK^LA^

Մարդկանց մեծագույն մասի ցուցաբերած հավատարմությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է,քան վստահություն շահելու ինքնասիրության հնարք:Դա մի միջոց է մյուսներից մեզ բարձր դասելու և կարևոր գաղտնիքների տիրանալու… :Cool:

----------


## schuschanik

Պետք չէ հալեցնել հիշողությունները, քանզի սառցե զարդանախշերը կվերածվեն գոլ կեղտաջրի: Հ.Բյոլլ

----------

Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## Belle

Ընկերությունը անխզելի է դարձնում և նրա հմայքը կրկնապատկում է մի զգացում, որը պակասում է սիրուն` համոզվածությունը:

Նա, ով հավատարիմ ընկեր ունի, կարող է հաշվել, որ ինքը երկու հոգի է:

Ընկեր ունենալու միակ միջոցը այդպիսին լինելն է:

Եթե բախտը առանձնապես բարեհաճ է մարդու նկատմամբ և ուզում է շնորհել նրան աշխարհում մեծագույն երջանկությունը,նրան հավատարիմ ընկեր է տալիս:

Ընկերներ մենք ձեռք ենք բերում ոչ նրանով, թե ինչ ծառայություններ ենք մենք ստանում նրանից, այլ նրանով, թե ինչ ինքներս ենք մատուցում:

Իսկական ընկերության մեջ սովորական մարդկանց համար անհասանելի հմայք է թաքնված:

Որքան որ հազվադեպ է իսկական սերը, իսկական ընկերությունը ավելի հազվադեպ է:

Իսկական ընկերը բարիքներից մեծագույնն է:

Ընկերներից որևէ բան թաքցնելը վտանգավոր է, բայց ավելի վտանգավոր է նրանցից ոչինչ չթաքցնելը:

Քայլ առ քայլը առևտրի օրենքն է, սակայն ոչ ընկերության: Առևտուրը ընկերություն չի ճանաչում, բայց և ընկերության մեջ չպետք է առևտուր լինի:

Ընկերությունը դրամագլուխ է, տոկոսները որի երբեք չեն կորչում:

Ես ամենից շատ սիրում եմ ընկերոջը նրա համար, որ նա թերություններ ունի, որոնց մասին կարելի է խոսել նրա հետ:

Աստված մեզ ազգականներ է պարգևում. ընկերներ մենք ինքներս ենք ընտրում:

Կան երեք տեսակ ընկերներ. ընկերներ, որոնք ձեզ սիրում են, ընկերներ, որոնք ձեր նկատմամաբ անտարբեր են, և ընկերներ, որոնք ձեզ ատում են:

Ընկերությունը, որը ընդհատվել է, ճիշտն ասած, իսկի էլ չի սկսել երբեք:

Ընկերը նա է, ով ամեն անգամ, երբ դու զգում ես նրա կարիքը, կռահում է այդ մասին:

Մտերմությունը կարող է լինել առանց փոխադարձության, բայց ընկերությունը` 
երբեք:

Նա չէ ընկերը, որ խղճում է, այլ նա, ով օգնում է:

----------

Vardik! (12.10.2013)

----------


## Lilo

Կարող ե՞մ անգլերեն գրեմ: Թարգմանել դժվարանում եմ:


"All the rational explanations and logical analysis in the world cannot ultimately alter the nature of irrational drives or motivations."
-Edgar Allan Poe

----------


## Դեկադա

Քաղաքավարի   եղիր  բոլորի   հետ,  մարդամոտ՝  շատերի,  տնավարի՝  ոմանց  հետ:

Ֆրանկլին
Չի  կարելի   մարդկանց  քարոզել  այն, ինչ  ինքդ  ժխտում  ես:

Մ. Գորկի

----------


## Sunny Stream

Իմ _դիցաբանության դասախոսի_ մտքերից` :Smile: 

"Հասնել վերջին` կնշանակի հասնել հորիզոնին, որի այն կողմում չկա ժամանակ և տարածություն: Որպեսզի ճանաչես քեզ, պետք է հաղորդակցվես հորիզոնի այն կողմի հետ, ճանաչես քո վերջը":

" "Сегодня" было в раю, и больше никогда не будет..."

"Жизнь - это бесконечное расставание..."

Գյոթե - "Что есть? Гениальная фантазия!" (կամ) "Что есть - гениальная фантазия!" (լսել եմ, ոչ թե կարդացել):

----------


## Selene

Երբ մարդ չգիտի, թե դեպի որ նավահանգիստն է ուղղվում, նրա համար ոչ մի քամի էլ համընթաց չի լինի:

Սենեկա

----------


## Kristin

Հետևիր քո մտքերին. դրանք դառնում են խոսքեր.
Հետևիր քո խոսքերին. դրանք դառնում է գործողություններ
Հետևիր քո գործողություններին. դրանք դառնում  են սովորություններ.
Հետևիր քո սովորություններին. դրանք դառնում  են բնավորություններ.
Հետևիր քո  բնավորությանը. այն դառնում է քո ճակատագիրը։
ՓՐԱՆԿ    ԱՈՒԹԼՈ

----------


## Երկնային

Կարգադրելու իրավունք տալիս է միայն հնազանդությունը: 
Էմերսոն

Սեփական աչքում արդարանալու համար մենք հաճախ մեզ համոզում ենք, որ մեր ուժից վեր է հասնել նպատակին, իսկ իրականում մենք ոչ թե անզոր ենք, այլ անկամ: Լառոշֆուկո

Առավել ճշգրիտ մարդու մասին կարելի է դատել նրա երազանքներով, քան նրա մտքերով: 
Հյուագո

----------

Vardik! (12.10.2013)

----------


## Agape

Տերը մարդուն արարեց, որ նա երգի, իսկ մարդը սկսեց աղմկել...


Աստված մեզ չի երևում, որպեսզի Իրեն փնտրենք մարդկանց հոգիներում:

----------

Vardik! (12.10.2013)

----------


## Դեկադա

Անհրաժեշտության  դեպքում  նույնիսկ  ամենազտարյուն արիստոկրատուհիներն  էլ ցեխի   վաննաներ   են   ընդունում,   սակայն  դրանից   հաճույք   կարող   են  զգալ  միայն  աննորմալ   մարդիկ:

Բ.Պրուս

----------


## Sunny Stream

Կյանքը վայելել` նշանակում է կարողանալ ծախսած փողի դիմաց ստանալ համարժեք բան և գիտակցել այդ. 
*Է. Հեմինգուեյ («Ֆիեստա»)* (վճարովի համակարգում սովորող ուսանողների նշանաբան  :LOL: )

Վազիր բախտի ետևից մարդ, 
Բայց չշտապես. կյանքի բովում 
Վազելով են որոնում բախտ,
Բախտը թոխնում միշտ ետևում.    
* Բրեխտ*

----------

shatboyov (31.03.2013)

----------


## Annychka

Բարությունը մի լեզու է,որով կաորղ են խոսել համրերը և,որը կարող են լսել խուլերը.

Երջանկությունը,գիտեք՞,որ մարդիկ
Ոչ՛ փոխանցում են ու ոչ էլ առնում:
Այն,որի համար թափում են քրտինք,
Երջանկություն է մեզ համար դառնում:  
                                                                 Միրզա-Շաֆի

Ոմանք  ապրում են երջանիկ,իրենք էլ դա չիմանալով
                                                                                      Վ.Վովենարց

Լավ ապրելու համար հարկավոր է լավ աշխատել,ոտքերի վրա ամուր կանգնելու համար հարկավոր է շատ իմանալ.

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

Մի աղոթեք, որ խնդիրները  հավասարվեն ձեր ունակություններին, այլ աղոթեք, որպեսզի ձեր ունակությունները բավարար լինեն ձեր խնդիրների համար: Այդ դեպքում ձեր խնդիրների կատարումը չի լինի հրաշք, այլ դուք կլինեք  հրաշքը: :Smile:

----------


## Belle

Կներեք, որ ռուսերեն են, ուղղակի չեմ կարա տիպիկ թարգմանեմ:  :Smile: 

Все женщины прелестны, а красоту им придает любовь мужчин.
А.С. Пушкин

Всем известно, что у пьяных и у влюбленных есть свой ангел хранитель.
Александр Дюма-отец

Мы всегда верим, что наша первая любовь - последняя, а наша последняя любовь - первая.

Мера любви - любовь без меры.

Любовь - дело тех, кому нечего делать.
Диоген

Да разве любовь имеет что-либо общее с умом!
Гете

Любовь, которая ежедневно не возрождается, ежедневно умирает.

     Полюбить можно лишь то, что знаешь.
Леонардо да Винчи

     В любви недостаточно даже "слишком".
Бомарше

----------


## Երկնային

_Գաղտնիքը նման է հագուստի վրայի անցքի, որքան ցանկանում ես խնամքով թաքցնել այն, այնքան շատ է այն երևում: 
Բերգսոն

Ամենածիծաղելի ցանկությունը բոլորին դուր գալու ցանկությունն է: 
Գյոթե

Սահմանափակ մարդիկ սովորաբար դատապարտում են այն ամենը, ինչ դուրս է նրանց մտահորիզոնի սահմաններից: 
Լառոշֆուկո

Ավելի դյուրին է զսպել առաջին ցանկությունը, քան բավարարել բոլորը, ինչ գալիս է նրանից հետո: 
Ֆրանկլին

Մարդուն լռել ստիպելով, դուք դեռ նրան չհամոզեցիք: 
Ջոն Մորլի_

----------


## Սերխիո

իսկ կարելի է *գեղեցիկ մտքի * փոխարեն *ճիշտ միտք* գրեմ ?

Այն ժողովուրդը ,որը չի ցանակնում կերակրել իր բանակին ,կկերակրի թշնամու բանակին...

_Նապոլեոն Բոնապարտ_

----------

Gayl (04.07.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

*Մենք շատ բաներ ենք ասում, բայց երբ ժամանակը հասնում է ամենակարևոր խոսքերին, լռում ենք… 

Մենք ասում ենք «Շնորհակալ եմ, որ դու կաս», երբ չենք կարողանում ասել «Ես սիրում եմ քեզ»...

Մենք ասում ենք «Ես ապրելու պատճառ չունեմ», երբ ցանկանում ենք, որ մեզ ապացուցեն, որ սխալ ենք…

Մենք ասում ենք «Այստեղ ցուրտ է», երբ ինչ-որ մեկի ջերմության կարիքն ենք զգում…

Մենք ասում ենք «Ինձ քեզանից էլ ոչինչ պետք չէ», երբ չենք կարողանում ստանալ այն, ինչ ցանկանում ենք…

Մենք ասում ենք «Ես ոչ մեկին պետք չեմ», երբ իրականում պետք չենք միայն մեկ մարդու…

Մենք ասում ենք «Դու լավ ընկեր ես»,  երբ ցանկանում ենք ավելացնել «…բայց դու երբեք ինձ համար ավելին չես լինի» …

Մենք ասում ենք «Ես վստահում եմ քեզ», երբ վախենում ենք, որ խաղալիք կդառնանք…*

 :Love:

----------

Vardik! (21.10.2013)

----------


## Annychka

Մենք երբեմն հենց կորստի մեջ ենք գտնում սփոփանք,իսկ երբեմն էլ հենց գտածն ենք դառնորեն ողբում:
                                   Շեքսպիր

Երբ վիշտը քեզ այցելության գա՝ նայիր շուրջդ և մխիթարվիր. կան մարդիկ,որոնց բաժինն ավելի ծանր է քոնից:
                                                   Եզոպոս

Ով չի սիրում՝չի կարող նաև ատել.ով ոչ մի բանով չի հիանում՝չի կարող նաև արհամարհել.ով ոչ մի բան չի աստվածացնում՝ չի կարող նաև անիծել:
                                                                                                                                  Լ.Բյոռնե

----------


## Belle

Մարիկ միշտ էլ անկեղծ են. Միայն նրանց անկեղծությունը փոփոխվում է:
                                                                                Տրիստան Բեռնար

Անկեղծությունը ճշմարտություն է:
                                        Լավել

Անկեղծությունը, որի մեջ կարեկցանք չկա, նման է կարեկցանքի, որի մեջ անկեղծություն չկա:
                                                   Ֆրանցիսկ Սալեցի                          

Ես կարող եմ խոստանալ անկեղծ լինել, սակայն անկողմնակալ` երբեք:
                                                                          Գյոթե

Անկեղծություը չի կարելի համարել ճշմարտության վկայություն և չշմարիտ վարքագծի ապացույց. Դուք կարող եք թույն խմել, անկեղծորեն հավատալով, որ անհրաժեշտ դեղամիջոց եք ընդունել, բայց արդյո?ք ձեր հավատը կփրկի ձեզ մահից:
                                                                                     Թրայոն Էդվարդս

Մտածել, թե բոլոր մարդիկ  ազնիվ են` հիմարություն է, բայց կարծել, թե ազնիվ մարդիկ չկան, ավելի քան հիմարություն է:
                                                                Ջոն Քուինսի  Ադամս 

Յուրաաքանչյուր մարդ հիմարության իրավունք ունի, դրան չի կարելի առարկել, բայց այդ իրավունքից հարկավոր է օգտվել որոշ չափավորությամբ:
                                                                         Բյոռնե

Ամեն տխմար կգտնի էլ ավելի մեծ տխմարի, որը կսկսի հիանալ նրանով:
                                                                           Բուալո

Ուրախ մարդիկ ավելի շատ են հիարություն անում, քան տխուրները, բայց տխուրները մեծ հիմարություններ են անում:
                                                                           Կլեյստ  

Հիմար է այն ձուկը, որ միևնույն խայծին բռնվում է երկու անգամ:
                                                                       Թոմաս Ֆուլեր

Թացից ավելի թաց չի լինում:
                          Աուերբախ

Խորունկ տառապանքներն անմռունչ են:
                                        Նիկոլա Բարտ

Լավագույն օծանելիքը միշտ փոքր սրվակներով է:
                                                           Դրայդեն

----------


## Դեկադա

Ես  տեսնում  եմ,  որ  մարդիկ  չեն  ապրում,  այլ  հարմարվում  են  և  այդպիսով  վատնում  իրենց  ամբողջ  կյանքը:Ու  երբ  կողոպտում  են  իրենք  իրենց` վատնելով  ժամանակը,  սկսում  են  գանգատվել  բախտից:

Ապրելու  համար  պետք  է  կարողանալ  որևէ  բան  անել:Եթե  չես  կարողանում   անել` ծախում  ես  ինքդ  քեզ:

Մ.Գորկի

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> *կինը մարդու բարեկամն է !!!*
>                                            հեղինակն  անհայտ է


Հեղինակ՝Արկադի Ռայկին: Աղբյուր՝Քաղաքացի Սաախով("Կովկասի գերուհին" ֆիլմից)

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ապրելը լավ է,լավ ապրելը՝ ավելի լավ է։
> Անհայտ հեղինակ


Հեղինակներ՝ Ցանցառ և Նիկուլին- "Կովկասի գերուհին"(գարեջուր խմելու տեսարան)

*Կյանքդ ապրիր այնպես, որ երբ գնալուդ պահը գա՝ հետ նայես ու չափսոսաս: Բայց, երբ կնայես ու կտեսնես որ այդպես չի անցել՝ էլի չափսոսաս…*

Հեղինակ՝ պապըս

----------


## Երկնային

_Գիշերվա լռության մեջ ավելի շատ երազում ես մեկ մարդու քնքուշ խոսքի, քան հազարավոր մարդկանց ծափահարությունների մասին…

Միայնակ մարդը ջերմություն է խնդրում, իսկ մենք կարող ենք միայն ցավակցել նրան, և նա շարունակում է մրսել…

Սերը հրաշալի ծաղիկ է, բայց համարձակություն է պետք, որպեսզի հասնես անդունդի ծայրին այն քաղելու համար…

Սիրահարվածները ծանր են տանում միայնակությունը… Իսկ չսիրվածները` ավելի ծանր…_

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

_Ահա և վերջ _ ասաց մի ծեր ձի ` տեսնելով առաջին ավտոմեքենան :

----------


## Դեկադա

Հիշողությունը` դժբախտների  այդ  խարազանը, մինչև  իսկ  անցյալի  քարերին   է  կենդանություն  տալիս, և  անցյալում  խմած  թույնի  մեջ  մեղր  է  կաթեցնում:

Մ. Գորկի

Տիրոջը  տան  համար  չեն  հարգում,տիրոջ  շնորհիվ  են  հարգում  տունը:

Ցիցերոն

----------


## Երկնային

_մարդիկ առանց սիրո…_ 

*Պարտականությունն առանց սիրո դարձնում է մարդուն շուտ բռնկվող…
*
*Արդարությունն առանց սիրո դարձնում է մարդուն դաժան…*

*Ճշմարտությունն առանց սիրո դարձնում է մարդուն քննադատ…*

*Դաստիարակությունը առանց սիրո դարձնում է մարդուն երկերեսանի…*

*Խելքն առանց սիրո դարձնում է մարդուն խորամանկ…*

*Բարեհամբուրությունն առանց սիրո դարձնում է մարդուն քծնող…*

*Հավատքն առանց սիրո դարձնում է մարդուն ֆանատիկ…*

*Պատիվն առանց սիրո դարձնում է մարդուն գոռոզ…*

*Հարստությունն առանց սիրո դարձնում է մարդուն ժլատ…*

----------


## Դեկադա

Կռվելու  համար  խելքը  բավական  է:Հաղթելու  համար  հարկավոր  է  տաղանդ  և  զինամթերք:


Հիմա  յուրաքանչյուր  մարդ  պետք  է  ունենա  մի  մտերիմ, որի  հետ  կարողանա  անկեղծորեն  խոսել, որովհետև  ինչ  արժանիքներ  էլ  ունենա, միաընակությունդ  զգում  ես:

Է. Հեմինգուեյ

----------


## Empty`Tears

Նա ով պատմում է ուրիշի թերությունների մասին, ուրիշին էլ պատմում է քո թերությունների մասին: 
Ամոթի զգացումը չի դաստիարակվու, այն տրվում է ի ծնե:
Ամենածիծաղալի ցանկությունը, դա` բոլորին դուր գալու ցանկությունն է...*(Ծափահարում եմ,համամիտ եմ)*
Պետք է լինել մի քիչ նման` իրար հասկանալու համար, բայց պետք է լինել մի քիչ տարբեր` իրար սիրելու համար:  :Love:

----------


## Empty`Tears

*Նա, ով չի կարող լռել , հազվադեպ է կարողանում լավ խոսել:
Մարդկանց խանգարող թերությունն այն է, որ նրանք չեն զգում, թե ինչի են ընդունակ:
Երջանկությունը ավելի դյուրին է գտնել, քան պահպանել: 
Յուրաքանչյուր ցանկություն մահ է գտնում իր բավարարության մեջ:*

----------


## aniko

1.	Վիճել խելոքի հետ նշանակում է խոսել, խոսել հիմարի հետ նշանակում է  վիճել:
2.	Ուզում են բոլորը, ունենում կարողացողները:
3.	Գիտունը միշտ գիտենալու ու չգիտենալու արանքում է գտնվում, իսկ անգետը՝ գիտենալու ու լավ գիտենալու արանքում:
4.	Ագահությունից կուրացածը այլեվս չի բուժվում:
5.	Թ՛ե լավ, թ՛ե վատ նկարները հետեվի կողմից միեվնույն տեսքն ունեն:
6.	Մինչեվ ջուրն ու սառույցը վիճում էին, թե ով է ում ծնել, գոլորշին երկուսին էլ վերացրեց:
7.	Ժպիտը գդալ է, որով թույն են տալիս:
8.	Տեղին ժպիտը համեմունք է:
9.	Մարդիկ միանում են, երբ միանում են ստամոքսները:

----------


## Grieg

> 7.	Ժպիտը գդալ է, որով թույն են տալիս:


սա լավն էր  :Smile:

----------


## EmyTa

Մարմինն արահայտում է այն ոգին, որն ինքը ամփոփում է:

----------


## Belka

Հիմարների նկատմամբ սեփական խելքը ցուցադրելու միայն մեկ ճանապարհ կա նրանց հետ չխոսել:

Երջանկության մոտ տանող ամենակարճ ճանապարհն. ուրախ տրամադրությունն է:

----------


## Լուսիանա

*Ով ոչինչ չի սպասում, չի ապրում նաև հիասթափություն*
                                                                                                          Ռեմարկ

*Եթե սերը անձնազոհություն չէ, ապա բոլոր դեպքերում  հիանալիորեն քողարկված եսասիրություն է*
Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ

----------


## Երկնային

*սիրել = տառապե՞լ… 

Եթե սիրել նշանակում է տառապել… Տառապելուց խուսափելու համար, պետք է չսիրել, բայց այդ դեպքում մարդ տառապում է չսիրելուց… Այսինքն սիրելը տառապել է, չսիրելը տառապել է... տառապելը տառապել է… 
Երջաիկ լինել նշանակում է սիրել… ստացվում է, որ երջանիկ լինելը տառապել է, բայց տառապանքը մարդուն դժբախտացնում է… այսինքն դժբախտ լինելու համար մարդ պետք է սիրի, կամ սիրի տառապել, կամ տառապի չափազանց երջանիկ լինելուց…  

խճճվեցի… չէ՛, սիրել չի նշանակում տառապել…*

----------


## Երկնային

*Սիրո մեջ ամենադժվարը ոչ թե սիրելն է, այլ, ի պատասխան, քեզ սիրել թույլ տալու համարձակություն ունենալն է…

Կյանքը ոչ թե բաղկացած է պահերից, երբ շնչում ենք, այլ այն վայրկյաններից, որոնցից կտրվում է մեր շունչը…

Սերը մի թռիչք է… միայն թե ինչ-որ մեկը պետք թ քեզ ոգևորի, որ այն կատարես…

Կնոջ սիրտը գաղտնիքների մի մեծ օվկիանոս է…*

----------


## Լեո

*Մարդիկ մահանում են, որպեսզի մարդկությունն ապրի:*_Վ.Գ.Բելինսկի_

----------


## Երկնային

_Փորձիր համոզել ինքդ քեզ և դու կհասկանաս թե ինչքան խղճուկ են ուրիշներին համոզելու քո փորձերը:
Լառոշֆուկո
Հրամայում են նրան, ով չի կարողանում ենթարկվել ինքն իրեն:
Ֆ. Նիցշե
Մահից ամենաքիչը վախենում են այն մարդիկ, ում կյանքն ամենամեծ արժեքն ունի:  Կանտ
Մարդուն տվեք այն ամենը, ինչ նա ցանկանում է և հենց այդ նույն վայրկյանին նա կզգա, որ այդ ամենը ամենը չէ: 
Կանտ
Եթե մարդուն  անընդհատ ասեն, թե նա “խոզ է”, ապա նա, ի վերջո, իրոք կխռնչա:
Մ. Գորկի
Այն մարդը, որին ոչ ոք դուր չի գալիս, անհամեմատ ավելի դժբախտ է, քան նա, ով ոչ մեկին դուր չի գալիս:
Ֆ. Լարոշֆուկո
Մարդ ինչքան խելացի է, այնքան շատ է գտնում օրինգինալ մարդկանց: Միջակ անհատները տարբերություն չեն գտնում մարդկանց միջև:
Բ. Պասկալ_

----------


## Դեկադա

Եթե  թշնամիներս  չգիտեն  թե  ինչպես  ինձ  վնաս  հասցնեն, թող  բարեկամներիցս  սովորեն, թե  ինչպես  իմ  հերը  կարելի  է  անիծել:

Կորյուն  Վահունի

Ով  խելոք  է  վերցնում  է  ինչ-որ  կա,  ով անխելք  է, ոչինչ  չի ստանում  և ամեն  մեկը  ինքն  է  սովորում:

Մ. Գորկի

Ձեռնտու  է  որոշ  մարդկանց  ունենալ  թշնամիների թվում,  քան  բարեկամների:

Դոստաևսկի

Բոլորը  գանգատվում  են  հիշողության   անբավարարությունից,  սակայն ոչ  ոք առողջ դատողության  պակասից  չի  գանգատվում:

Ֆ. Լառուշֆուկո

----------


## Hripsimee

Աստված չէր կարող լինել ամենուր,դրա համար էլ Նա ստեղծեց մայրերին:

Գրական թերթից`
Կա մի սուր որ չի վախենում  պատյանից?
Դեռ ոչ  մի  ստվեր  չի  արևահարվել:
Դեռ ոչ  մի սողուն  մյուսի  վրայով  չի  սողացել:
Ծառը  պատասխանատու  չէ  անտառի  հրդեհի համար:

Շարունակելի... :Smile:

----------


## Դեկադա

Տիրոջը  տան  համար  չեն  հարգում, տիրոջ  շնորհիվ  են  տունը  հարգում:

Ցիցերոն

Մեր  կյանքն  անցնում  է  ձգտումների  մեջ՝  ինչ  մենք  չունենք  և  ափսոսանքների  մեջ՝ ինչ  մենք  այլևս  չենք  ունենա:

Ռու :Sad:

----------


## Կաթիլ

«Սիրո որսը մեծամտության արդյունք է»  
Խիլ Վիսենտե

----------


## Դեկադա

Երջանկությունը  առողջության  նման  է, երբ  չես  նկատում`  նշանակում  է  նա  կա:

Տուրգենև

Խելացի  մարդը  ստիպված  է  երբեմն  խաբելու, որպեսզի  կարողանա  հիմարների  հետ  զրուցել:

Է. Հեմինգուեյ

----------


## Brigada

Պայքար-Պայքար մինչև վերջ          

մտքի հեղինակ «ԲՐԻԳԱԴԱ»

----------

Ambrosine (20.11.2009)

----------


## Belle

> Աստված չէր կարող լինել ամենուր,դրա համար էլ Նա ստեղծեց մայրերին:




Շատ լավ էր

----------


## Ra$Ta

*Կյանքը գեղեցիկ է*  , դրա համար թողեք թող այն ձեզ բռնաբարի_(c)Ra$Ta_

----------


## Լուսիանա

Нам всегда кажется, что нас любят за то, что мы хороши. А не догадываемся, что любят нас от того, что хороши те, кто нас любят. :Love:  Л. Толстой

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Իդեալական մարդիկ չեն լինում... Լինում են իդեալական մտքեր  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> *Կյանքը գեղեցիկ է*  , դրա համար թողեք թող այն ձեզ բռնաբարի_(c)Ra$Ta_




Դու միշտ տենց ես անում?  :Jpit:  Ինչը գեղեցիկ ա, թողնում ես քեզ ....?  :LOL:

----------

shatboyov (27.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

Чтобы любить, надо забыть все, что знаешь о любви..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любовь одна, но подделок под нее - тысячи.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Если вы начнете судить людей, у вас не хватит времени на то, чтобы любить их.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любовь - это когда счастье другого есть необходимое условие вашего счастья.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Девиз для женщин: "Изменяйся, оставаясь незаменимой!".
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Первый вздох любви - это последний вздох мудрости.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любовь - как ветер в моих руках. Так легко почувствовать, но так сложно поймать.

----------


## Աբելյան

"Նրանց համար Կոմիտաս գոյություն չունի, Արամ Խաչատրյան գոյություն չունի, Չարենց գոյություն չունի. Չարենցը Քոչարյանի եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի համար 1000 դրամանոցի վրա պատկերված պատկեր է, իսկ Կոմիտասը` ոչ թե կոմպոզիտոր, այլ փողոց, որտեղ կարելի է շենքեր կառուցել, հողահատկացումներ կատարել, ուրիշ ոչինչ": 
*Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան*

----------


## Kuk

Уметь высказать насколько любишь - значит мало любить.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Женщина лишь тогда верит слову "люблю", когда оно сказано тихо и просто.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Разлука для любви - что ветер для огня: слабую она гасит, а большую раздувает.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Некоторые женщины достойны, чтобы драться за них… Но некоторые - чтобы умереть.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Сказать "Я тебя люблю" займет несколько секунд, показать как - всю жизнь.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любовь - единственная игра, не прекращающаяся из-за темноты.

----------


## Ra$Ta

Շարունակենք բռնաբարությունների թեման , բայց էս մեկը իմ միտքը չի  :LOL: 

*Ոչ մեկ կույս չի մեռնում* որտև վերջում կյանքը բոլորիսել բռնաբարումա

----------


## Fedayi

-Աստված մեռավ,-ասաց Նիցշեն:
-Նիցշեն մեռավ,-ասաց Աստված: :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մելիք

> -Աստված մեռավ,-ասաց Նիցշեն:
> -Նիցշեն մեռավ,-ասաց Աստված:


Ոժեեեղ էր :LOL:  :LOL:   Էս միտքը մորավորապես էս ձևով իմ մտքով էլ ա անցել, բայց մենակ հիմա զգացի դրա սրամտությունը :LOL:

----------


## Ծով

Հա լուրջ :LOL: ...հզոր էր :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ես պիտի դուրս գամ դեպի հրապարակ,
Առանց քնարի, անզարդ խոսքերով,
Ես պիտի գոչեմ, պիտի բողոքեմ,
Խավարի ընդդեմ պատերազմելով:

Ներկա օրերում այլ ի՞նչ սև քնար,
Սու՛ր է հարկավոր կտրիճի ձեռքին:
Արյուն ու կրա՛կ թշնամու վրա.
Ա՛յս պիտի լինի խորհուրդ մեր կյանքին:
*Մ. Նալբանդյան*

----------


## Fedayi

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
*Մի ծաղիկը ավելի լավ է հաղորդում ծաղկի պերճությունը, քան հարյուրը:

Գեղեկությունը կարիք չի զգում լրացուցիչ զարդերի, ամենից շատ նրան գեղեկացնում է զարդերի բացակայությունը:*

Նվիրում եմ որոշ աղջիկներին... :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

*Սիրել հանուն սիրված լինելու Երկրային է, սիրել հանուն սիրո` Երկնային…*

 :Blush:

----------


## Fedayi

*Եթե թքում են մեջքիդ, ուրեմն դու առջևում ես: 

Կոնֆուցիոս*

----------


## Երկնային

_Մարդկային գոյության ընթացքում ծագած հարցերից ամենամեծ արժեքը ունեն միայն չորս հարց`

1. Ի՞նչն է սրբություն…
2. Ինչի՞ց է հոգին կազմված…
3. Հանուն ինչի՞ արժե ապրել…
4. Հանուն ինչի՞ արժե մահանալ…

…և բոլոր այս հարցերին կա միայն մեկ պատասխան… ՍԵՐ…_

----------


## Apsara

Բոլոր դիկտատորներին և դեպուտատներին պետք է անընդհատ, բայց միևնույն պատճառաբանությամբ փոխել

----------


## Դեկադա

Անկախ  ամեն  ինչից  սիրիր մարդուն, թե  չէ ապրելը  պատիժ  կդառնա  քեզ  համար: Չարին  իմացիր  պատժել, բաըց  չարություն  չգօրծես:

Ս. Գրիգորյան

Կորցրած  ամոթը  չի  վերադառնա:

Սենեկա

Երջանկությունը  ամուր  առողջությունն  է  և  թույլ  հիշողությունը:

Հեմինգուեյ

Հարուստն  ունի  ամեն  ինչ  բացի  սրտից, իսկ  աղքատը  ոչինչ  չունի՝ բացի  սրտից:

----------


## Fedayi

_Հանցավոր հարուստը ուրախ խնդալով,
Մեղքից ազատվել է մեծ գումար տալով.
Խեղճ մարդը սխալմամբ մի հավ գողնալով,
Բանտի մեջ է փտել, խելքի՛ աշեցեք:_ 

Ջիվանի

----------


## Fedayi

_Ամենաանտանելի մարդիկ իրենց հանճարեղ համարող տղամարդիկ են և իրենց անդիմադրելի համարող կանայք:_

Չգիտեմ` ով է ասել, բայց հալալ ա :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երկնային

_Անհնարինը… 

Անհնարինը, դա պարզապես բառ է, որի ետևում պաղկվում են թույլ մարդիկ… Նրանց համար ավելի հեշտ է ապրել սովորական աշխարհում, քան գտնել իրենք իրենց մեջ ուժ, որ այն փոխեն դեպի լավը… 

Անհնարինը, դա փաստ չէ, դա շատ ավելի քիչ է…

Անհնարինը, դա մահապատիժ չէ, այլ միայն պայքարի կոչ…

Անհնարինը, դա  միայն մի քայլ է` ինքդ քեզ փոխելու…

Անհնարինը, դա մշտական չէ…

Անհնարինը հնարավոր է…_

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց
*Չկա ոչինչ ավելի հետաքրքիր քան երկու սիրահարների խոսակցությունը, որոնք լռում են...*

----------


## Fedayi

*Շիկնելու հատկությունը ամենամարդկայինն է մարդկային հատկություններից:*  :Blush: 
Դարվին

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Չկա ոչինչ ավելի հետաքրքիր քան երկու սիրահարների խոսակցությունը, որոնք լռում են... :


_Սիրո մեջ լռությունը բառերից կարևոր է:_ 
Պասկալ

----------


## Երկնային

_Մենակությունը դա…

Երբ օրերով հեռախոսը չի զանգում - դա մենակություն չէ… դա վատ ընկերներն են…

Երբ լսում ես թե ինչպես է գնում ժամանակը - դա մենակություն չէ… դա շատ ազատ ժամանակ ունենեալն է…

Երբ ոչ ոք չկա, ում սպասես - դա մենակություն չէ… դա վատատեսություն է…

Երբ գողանում ես ուրիշի կյանքից պատառիկներ քոնը լցնելու համար - դա մենակություն չէ… դա անինքնավստահութուն է…

Երբ մարդ չկա` ում հետ խոսես, ու դու սկսում ես խոսել ինքդ քեզ հետ - դա մենակություն չէ… դա հիվանդություն է…

Երբ դու օրերով լաց ես լինում դատարկ սենյակում - դա մենակություն չէ… դա դեպրեսսիա է…

Երբ դու կարծում ես, թե ոչ ոք քեզ չի հասկանում - դա մենակություն չէ… դա էգոիզմ է…

Երբ ուզում ես անճարությունից բարձր գոռալ - դա մենակություն չէ… դա ցավ է…

Երբ դու ոչ մեկին պետք չես - դա մենակություն չէ… դա ինքնախաբեություն է…

Մենակությունը դա այն է, ինչ մենք ինքներս ենք հորինում, երբ ոչ ոք մեզ չի ասում ամենահասարակ բառերը` Ես քեզ սիրում եմ… 
_

----------

Lev (05.09.2011)

----------


## Երկնային

*         Երջանկությունը նման է թիթեռնիկի… Ինչքան փորձում ես նրան բռնել, այնքան ավելի է քեզանից փախչում ու հեռվանում… 
… բայց բավական է` ուշադրությունդ կենտրոնացնես այլ բաների վրա, այն կգա ու կամացուկ կնստի քո ուսին…*

----------


## Empty`Tears

*Եթե հետաքրքրասիրությունը մեռնում է, նշանակում է ծերությունը վրա է հասել...

Աշխարհը խղճուկ է միայն խղճուկի համար, աշխարհը դատարկ է միայն դատարկամիտների համար...* (շատ եմ սիրում..)

*Երբեք չի հիշվի նախորդը, եթե չգա հաջորդը...

Միշտ եղիր այն, ինչ կաս, հակառակ դեպքում կլինես ոչինչ...*  

*Վտանգավոր է թերագնահատել ինքն իրեն գերագնահատողին...

Մի լացի նրա համար, որ դա վերջացել է, այլ ժպտա` որ դա եղել է...

Սխալը ևս օգտակար է լինում, քանի դեռ երիտասարդ ենք, միայն այն հետներս քարշ չտանք մինչև ծերություն...

Սովորիր ապրել այն րոպեն, երբ քեզ թվում է ամեն ինչ վերջացել է...

Նա, ով ուզում է, անում է ավելի շատ քան նա ով կարողանում է...
*

Բոլորն էլ ճիշտ են.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Fedayi

> *Եթե հետաքրքրասիրությունը մեռնում է, նշանակում է ծերությունը վրա է հասել...
> 
> Աշխարհը խղճուկ է միայն խղճուկի համար, աշխարհը դատարկ է միայն դատարկամիտների համար...* (շատ եմ սիրում..)
> 
> *Երբեք չի հիշվի նախորդը, եթե չգա հաջորդը...
> 
> Միշտ եղիր այն, ինչ կաս, հակառակ դեպքում կլինես ոչինչ...*  
> 
> *Վտանգավոր է թերագնահատել ինքն իրեն գերագնահատողին...
> ...


Մի հատ էլ իմ կողմից.

*Նրան, ով գիտի` ուր է գնում, աշխարհը ճանապարհ է տալիս:*

----------


## John

Ամեն անգամ, երբ մտածում եմ, որ արդեն մեծ եմ, հիշում եմ, թե ինչքան փոքր էի նախորդ անգամ, երբ մտածում էի, թե մեծ եմ  :Smile:

----------

shatboyov (16.05.2013), Ռուսա (08.05.2013)

----------


## Երկնային

_Գեղեցկություն…_ 

_Այն ամենը, ինչ սիրում ես, գեղեցիկ է…

Ապագան նրանցն է, ովքեր հավատում են իրենց երազանքների գեղեցկությանը…

Ամեն ինչ գեղեցիկ է, բայց ոչ բոլորն են դա նկատում…

Իսկական գեղեցկությունը պետք է ծնվի, պետք է ծաղկի մարդու ներսում…

Դու չես սիրում կնոջը, որովհետև նա գեղեցիկ է, բայց նա գեղեցիկ է, որովհետև դու նրան սիրում ես…

Ցանկացած գեղեցկության համար ինչ-որ տեղ կա մի աչք` այն տեսնելու… Ցանկացած ճշմարտության համար ինչ-որ տեղ կա ականջ` այն լսելու… Ցանկացած սիրո համար ինչ-որ տեղ կա մի սիրտ` այն ընդունելու…

Աշխարում ամենագեղեցիկը չես կարող տեսնել կամ շոշափել… այն պետք է զգաս սրտովդ…

Գեղեցկությունն այն է, ինչ զգում ես ներսումդ… և հենց դա է արտացոլում հայացքդ…
_

----------

shatboyov (19.05.2013)

----------


## Երկնային

_Երազանք…

Մի փչացրու այն, ինչ ունես`երազելով նրա մասին, ինչ չունես… Հիշիր, որ այն, ինչ ունես հիմա, մի ժամանակ այն բաներից մեկն էր, ինչի մասին երազում էիր…

Երազիր, կարծես թե միշտ ապրելու ես, ապրիր` կարծես այսօր կյանքիդ վերջին օրն է…

Երազկոտ մարդը նա է, ով կարող է գտնել իր ճանապարհը լուսնի լույսով, բայ նրա պատիժն այն է, որ նա տեսնում է արևածագը ավելի շուտ, քան մնացածը…

Մենք արգելափակում ենք մեր երազանքերը, երբ թույլ ենք տալիս, որ վախն ավելի ուժեղ դառնա, քան հավատքը…

Երազանքը լավն է և օգտակար է, եթե միայն չմոռանալ, որ այն երազանք է…

Իրականությունն ամենքի անիրական երազանքն է…_

----------


## Empty`Tears

Չափազանցումը բարեկիրթ մարդկանց սուտն է...

Նա ով պատմում է ուրիշի թերությունների մասին, ուրիշին էլ պատմում է քո թերությունների մասին...

Ամենածիծաղալի ցանկությունը, դա` բոլորին դուր գալու ցանկությունն է... (աաա շատ եմ սիրում)

Այն մարդը, որի բախտը բերել է, մի մարդ է, որն արել է այն, ինչ ուրիշները միայն պատրաստվում են անել...

Չկա ավելի հեշտ բան, քան սովորական կնոջը բացառիկ դարձնելը... Բավական է սիրել նրան...

Նա, ով չի կարող լռել ,... հազվադեպ է կարողանում լավ խոսել...

Որքան շատ ենք խոսում մեր արժանիքների մասին, ...այնքան քիչ են դրանց հավատում...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Դատաողություններ են անում բոլորը,...սակայն քիչ են կշռադատողները...

 Տխմարը մի առավելություն ունի խելոքի հանդեպ,.. ինքն իրենից մշտապես գոհ է..

Տխմարության դեմ ոչ մի օրենքներ չկան...

Երբ ասելու ոչինչ չկա, ... միշտ վատն են խոսում...

Ով ուզում է առաջ լինել, ... նրա առաջին պարտականությունն է մաքրել օդը իր շրջապատում..

Ով կերցրել է ամոթը, նրան պետք է մեռած համարել...

Ով մաքուր է հոգով, նա ճանաչում է բանականության հաղթանակը իր հանդեպ...

Արհամարհանքը ոչ բոլորին է սազում...

Ամեն բանում թող չափ լինի...ամեն բան պետք է սահմաններ ունենա...

Նա ով ոչինչից չի վախենում.. պակաս հզոր չէ...քան նա, ում առաջ բոլորը դողում են...



Ամեն ինչն էլ մարդու համար է ստեղծված...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Երկնային

_Եթե ուզում ես, որ կինը լինի Հրեշտակ, ստեղծի՛ր նրա համար Դրախտ…_

----------


## Empty`Tears

Մեր սիրած մարդիկ ավելի մեծ իշխանություն ունեն մեր  վրա.., քան մենք ինքներս...

Համեստը նա չէ, ով  անտարբեր է գովեստների  նկատմամբ.., այլ նա.., ով ուշադիր է կշտամբանքների հանդեպ...

Բավական չէ բարի լինել.., պետք է նաև նրբանկատ լինել...

Անցյալը ավելի հեշտ է պարսավել քան ուղղել...

Դյուրին է ատել նրանց,.. ում վատ գիտես...

Կան բնավորության վատ հատկանիշներ, որոնցից երբեմն մեծ տաղադներ են կազմավորվում... (_ լավն էր )_

Ծիծաղը երջանկության չափանիշ չէ...  _( իսկապես.)_ 

Նա ով ոչինչ չգիտե, չի կասկածում ոչ մի բանում...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Երկնային

*Նա, ով միշտ սպասում է մի առիթի, որ միանգամից շատ լավություն անի, երբեք ոչինչ էլ չի անի… Կյանքը մանրուքներից է բաղկացած… Շատ հազվադեպ է առիթ հանդիպսանում միանգամից շատ բան անել… Իրական մեծահոգությունը նրանում է, որ լինես մեծահոգի մանրուքներում…*

----------


## Empty`Tears

*Գովեստներն օգտակար են թեկուզ նրանով, որ գործնականորեն ամրապնդում են մեր մեջ եղած առաքինություններն....
Ավելի լավ է քիչ հասկանալ, քան ոչ ճիշտ...
Չկա այնպիսի մարդ, որը չամաչի սիրած լինելու համար , եր բարդեն դադարել է սիրել...*  :Love:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Empty`Tears

*Մարդու մասին չի կարելի դատել առաջին հայացքից, արժանիքները  սովորաբար պատված են համեստության քողով, թերություններն քողարկված են կեղծավորության դիմակով...
Մարդկանց  փոխելու համար հարկավոր է սիրել նրանց…Նրանց ներգործելը համամասնական է  նրանց նկատմամբ սիրուն...
Որևէ մեկի  հատկանիշը  գնահատելու համար, հարկավոր է այդ հատկանիշի որոշ մասն ունենալ նաև իր մեջ... (Վ. Շեքսպիր )..* :Rolleyes:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Ժողովուրդ, Դուք բռնեք իմ փեշից, իսկ ես` Աստծո...                            Գարեգին Նժդեհ

----------

shatboyov (31.03.2013)

----------


## Fedayi

Կանանց ուժը գեղեցկությունն է, ինչպես ուժը` տղամարդկանց գեղեցկությունը:

----------


## Երկնային

_Անունդ ոչ մի կարորություն չի ներկայացնում ինձ համար, քանի դեռ կարող եմ քեզ անվանել Իմը… 

Հ.Գ. ոչ մեկին ուղղված չէ… ուղղակի դուրս եկավ…_

----------


## Empty`Tears

Քչախոս մարդուն շատերը երկար ժամանակ  խելոք են համարում,  նման այն բանի, ինչպես հանգիստ  բնավուրությունը  հաճախ ընդունվում է իբրև ուժ... :Smile: 

Միտքը պետք է անմիշապես ասի ամեն ինչ կամ չասի ոչինչ...

----------

shatboyov (31.03.2013)

----------


## Երկնային

*Մարդիկ չեն նկատում, թե ինչպես է գիշերներով լաց լինում նա, ով անցնում է կյանքի ճանապարհով ժպիտը դեմքին…*

----------


## Empty`Tears

Հեգնանքից վախենալ ՝ նշանակում է սարսափել բանականությունից..
Կիրքը խելքի արբեցումն է..
Ինչ չեն հասկանում, նրան չեն տիրապետում..
Մեկն առաջի շարքում անգույն է, սակայն երկրորդում  փայլում է...
Ընկեր ունենալու միակ միջոցը այդպիսին լինելն է...
Եթե ճնշում է հպարտությունը, նշանակում է սերը լռում է...

*Սերը կարող է փոխարինել ամեն ինչին, իսկ սիրո փոխարեն չկա ոչինչ և ոչ մի տեղ...* 

Ոչ բոլորին էր հասու.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Երկնային

_Կյանքն ապրելու միայն երկու ձև կա`ապրել այն կարծես ամեն ինչ հրաշք է, կամ էլ այնպես, կարծես ոչինչ էլ հրաշք չէ…

Մենք կարող ենք հասկանալ, թե ինչ հրաշք է արևածագը , միայն եթե սպասել ենք մթության մեջ…

Մարդ կարող է կուրանալ` նայելով կյանքին այնպես, կարծես ամեն օր նույնն է, ինչ նախորդը… ամեն օր հրաշք է իր հետ բերում, պետք է միայն այն տեսնել…

Հրաշքը նրանում չի, որ կարողանաս թռչել օդում, կամ քայլել ջրի վրա… այլ կարողանաս քայլել երկրի վրա… 

Որտեղ կա սեր, այնտեղ միշտ հրաշքներ են…_

----------


## firewall

> Որտեղ կա սեր, այնտեղ միշտ *հրաշքներ* են…[/I][/COLOR]


1000000 վիրտուալ վարկանիշ քեզ սրա համար     :Cry:   :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

_Ես տառապում եմ ամենքի ցավով,
Եվ մոռանում եմ իմ ցավերն անգամ,
Ես մահանում եմ ամեն մի մահով,
Եվ հեռանում եմ այս կյանքից մաս-մաս:_

Գագիկ Գինոսյան,   "Ողջու~յն, տղե'րք"

----------

shatboyov (31.03.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

*Մոդերատորական: Ռուսերեն գրառումը ջնջված է: Տե՛ս կանոնադրություն, 2.2.4 կետ:*

----------


## Empty`Tears

Մարդիկ շատ ավելի քիչ հիմարություն կգործեին, եթե նրանց չվերաբերվեին այդքան լուրջ..
*Եթե ճնշում է հպարտությունը, նշանակում է սերը լռում է...*
Ինչքան լայն է միտքը, այնքան ավելի են նրան նեղում  սեփական սահմանները..
*Ով միշտ անում է այն ինչ ցանկանում է, հազվադեպ է անում այն ինչ պարտավոր է...*
*Երբ արհամարանքը փոխադարձ է, մի արհամարանքը չի ոչնչացնում մյուսին, այլ միայն կրկնապատկում է այն...*
Ինչ է գիտելիքը…Ոչ այլն ինչ քան գրանցված փորձ..(համամիտ եմ)
Մենք ամենից հաճախ երջանկություն ենք կոչում այն , ինչ ինքներս չենք փորձել...(համամիտ եմ)..
Միայն աշխատանքի վերջում ենք մենք սովորաբար իմանում, թե ինչից էր այն պետք սկսել...
Կյանքը կարճ է, սակայն ձանձրույթը երկարաձգում է այն.. :Blink:

----------


## Երկնային

*Սիրված լինելու համար լավ է լինել գեղեցիք, բայց գեղեցիկ լինելու համար պետք է լինել սիրված…

Մեծահոգությունը կայանում է ոչ թե նրանում, որ դու տաս ինչ-որ մեկին այն, ինչի կարիքը քեզնից շատ ունի, այլ այն, առանց ինչի ինքդ էլ չես կարող…

Մարդ երբեք այնքան երջանիկ չի լինում, ինչքան որ ցանկանում է, և երբեք այնքան դժբախտ չի լինում, ինչէան որ իրեն թվում է…

Մեզ միշտ թվում է, թե լավն ենք, որովհետև մեզ սիրում են, բայց չենք հասկանում, որ ավելի լավն են նրանք, ովքեր մեզ սիրում են…*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ թվում է՝ ես միշտ երջանիկ կլինեմ այն վայրերում, որտեղ ես չկամ: 
Փոլ Օսթեր

----------


## Մանոն

*Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի 13 մտքերը կյանքի մասին*
1. Ես քեզ սիրում եմ ոչ նրա համար, թե ով ես դու, այլ նրա համար, թե ով եմ ես, երբ քո կողքին եմ:
2. Ոչ մեկը արժանի չէ քո արցունքներին: Իսկ ով արժանի է, երբեք քո արտասվելու պատճառը չի դառնա:
3. Միայն այն պատճառով, որ մեկը քեզ չի սիրում այնպես, ինչպես դու ես ուզում, չի նշանակում, որ նա քեզ չի սիրում ամբողջ սրտով:
4. Իսկական ընկերը նա է, ով կբռնի քո ձեռքը և կզգա քո սիրտը:
5. Ինչ-որ մեկի համար թախծելու վատթարագույն միջոցը՝ լինել նրա կողքին և հասկանալ, որ նա երբեք քոնը չի լինի:
6. Երբեք չդադարես ժպտալ, եթե նույնիսկ տխուր ես, քանի որ ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է սիրահարվել քո ժպիտին:
7. Այս աշխարհում դու ընդամենը մի մարդ ես, բայց ինչ-որ մեկի համար դու մի ամբողջ աշխարհ ես…
8. Մի վատնիր ժամանակը նրա վրա, ով չի ցանկանում այն անցկացնել քեզ հետ:
9. Հնարավոր է՝ Աստված ցանկանում է, որ մենք հանդիպենք ոչ այն մարդկանց, քանի դեռ չենք հանդիպել այն ՄԻԱԿԻՆ: Որպեսզի երբ դա վերջ ի վերջո տեղի ունենա, մենք երախտապարտ լինենք:
10. Մի լա, որովհետև դա անցել է: Ժպտա, քանի որ դա եղել է:
11. Միշտ էլ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք քեզ ցավ կպատճառեն: Պետք է շարունակել հավատալ մարդկանց, ուղղակի լինել փոքր-ինչ զգույշ:
12. Դարձիր ավելի լավը և ինքդ հասկացիր՝ ով ես դու, նախքան կհանդիպես նոր մարդու և հույս կունենաս, որ նա կհասկանա քեզ:
13. Այդքան ջանք մի գործադրիր. ամեն լավ բան տեղի է ունենում անսպասելի:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ճիշտ բան անելը դժվար չէ, դժվարը ճիշտ բանն իմանալն է: 
Իսկ, իմանալուց հետո` դժվար է չանելը …

----------


## unknown

> *Մարդիկ չեն նկատում, թե ինչպես է գիշերներով լաց լինում նա, ով անցնում է կյանքի ճանապարհով ժպիտը դեմքին…*


Շատ    լավն  էր :Love: Իմ   մասին  էր :Sad:

----------


## Fedayi

Օր կա` կյանք արժի, կյանք կա` օր չարժի:

----------


## unknown

Եղիր    զգաստ    ինչպես     սառույցը,մաքուր   ինչպես   ձյունը,դարձյալ   զերծ   չես   մնա   զրպարտությունից…
----------------------
Երազները    ծույլ   ուղեղի   արգասիքներ են…
-----------------------
Սպիների   վրա   նա   է   ծիծաղում,ով   վերք   չի   տեսել…
-----------------------
Աստղը    չի   ժպտում   այնտեղ   ուր   արտասուք   կա…
Վ.   Շեքսպիր

----------


## Narinfinity

> ----------------------
> Երազները    ծույլ   ուղեղի   արգասիքներ են…
> -----------------------
> Վ.   Շեքսպիր


Երազները ամենևին էլ ծույլ ուղեղի արգասիք չեն, այլ նկարների և ցանկությունների շարժուն խճանկար:

----------

shatboyov (16.05.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> ----------------------
> Երազները    ծույլ   ուղեղի   արգասիքներ են…
> -----------------------
> Վ.   Շեքսպիր


Փաստորեն՝ Շեքսպիրն էլ է տգետ եղել... Երազներից լավ միայն մի բան կա՝ իրականացած երազները:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Փաստորեն՝ Շեքսպիրն էլ է տգետ եղել... Երազներից լավ միայն մի բան կա՝ իրականացած երազները:


 :Think:  իրականացած երազները այլևս երազներ չեն:

Իսկ Շեքսպիրի հետ համաձայն եմ: Ավելին - երազները ոտքից գլուխ վատնում է, իսկ վատնումը սնվում է ծուլությունից:

----------


## Հայկօ

Օֆֆտոպ ա գնալու...
Չէ՛, երազները վատնում չեն, այլ՝ օրգանիզմի պաշտպանական համակարգ՝ օրվա տպավորությունները դասավորելու ու ավելորդ ինֆորմացիան հետնաբեմ գցելու համար: Չկա մարդ, որ երազ չի տեսնում: Ծերուկ Ֆրոյդը դրա վրա կարիերա սարքեց: Ընդ որում՝ հոգեպես ու ֆիզիկապես առողջ մարդու համար երազները շատ հաճելի երևույթ են: Թե՞ Դուք *երազանքները* ի նկատի ունեիք...

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Օֆֆտոպ ա գնալու...
> Չէ՛, երազները վատնում չեն, այլ՝ օրգանիզմի պաշտպանական համակարգ՝ օրվա տպավորությունները դասավորելու ու ավելորդ ինֆորմացիան հետնաբեմ գցելու համար: Չկա մարդ, որ երազ չի տեսնում: Ծերուկ Ֆրոյդը դրա վրա կարիերա սարքեց: Ընդ որում՝ հոգեպես ու ֆիզիկապես առողջ մարդու համար երազները շատ հաճելի երևույթ են: Թե՞ Դուք *երազանքները* ի նկատի ունեիք...


երազանքները: Շեքսպիրն էլ ա էդ նկատի ունեցել  :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Երազանքների* հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի բան էլ ես ճշտեմ, էլի.  :LOL:  իսկ դուք երկուսդ նկատի ունեք ուղղակի նստած կամ պառկած երազել՞ը, թե՞ ընդհանրապես որևէ երազանք ունենալը։  :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ես չեմ հեղինակը: Իմ ավագ ընկերներից է…
Ուշադրություն, իրոք շա՜տ գեղեցիկ միտք է.

«Քաշեմ քիթս, ժպտա  միտքս» :Jpit:

----------

stepanyanarg (13.06.2013)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մի բան էլ ես ճշտեմ, էլի.  իսկ դուք երկուսդ նկատի ունեք ուղղակի նստած կամ պառկած երազել՞ը, թե՞ ընդհանրապես որևէ երազանք ունենալը։


ես նկատի ունեմ երազանքով ապրելը

----------


## Երկնային

_Գեղեցիկ կանայք հազվադեպ են մենակ մնում, բայց շատ հաճախ լինում են միայնակ…_

----------


## Selene

> *Գեղեցիկ կանայք հազվադեպ են մենակ մնում, բայց շատ հաճախ լինում են միայնակ…*


Մի քիչ փոփոխեմ Արուսիկի գրածը՝

_Գեղեցիկ ու խելացի կանայք հազվադեպ են մենակ մնում, բայց շատ հաճախ լինում են միայնակ…_

----------


## Mariam1556

Որքան շատ ես սիրում, այնքան շատ ես տառապում: Ամիել

Նրանք, ովքեր սիրում են, կամ ոչինչի չեն կասկածում, կամ էլ կասկածում են ամեն ինչ: Բալզակ 

Վատթարագույն բանը, որ կարող է պատահել ճառախոսին այն է, որ նա սկսի հավատալ իր ասածին։

Տիրանալը նրան, ինչ սիրում ես, ավելի մեծ ուրախություն է, քան ինքը սերը: Պրուստ

ՈՒմ սիրում ես, նրա նկատմամբ պետք չէ միշտ իրավացի լինել: Իտյե

Կատակի մեջ մշտապես լուրջ նպատակ է թաքնված: Վալես

Ով վախենում է տառապանքներից, նա արդեն տառապում է վախից: Մոնտեն

----------


## Երկնային

_Բառերը մարդու կողմից օգտագործված թմրադեղերից ամենաուժեղն են…_

----------

shatboyov (31.03.2013)

----------


## Empty`Tears

> * 
> 
> ՈՒմ սիրում ես, նրա նկատմամբ պետք չէ միշտ իրավացի լինել: Իտյե
> 
> Կատակի մեջ մշտապես լուրջ նպատակ է թաքնված: Վալես
> 
> Ով վախենում է տառապանքներից, նա արդեն տառապում է վախից: Մոնտեն[/FONT]*


 
Գեղեցիկ էին:  :Smile: 

Այն ինչ վատ են հասկանում, հաճախ փորձում են  բացահայտել այնպիսի բառերի օգնությամբ, որոնց  ամենևի չեն հասկանում...  ::}:  

Երջանիկ մարդկանց  չափավորությունը գալիս է հաջողակ կյանքի  հանդարտությունից...

Համեստությունն ու գեղեցկությունը  միմյանց հետ  մշտապես անհաշտ են...

Մարդիկ հաստատուն են միայն  մի բանում, միայն  սովորությունների մեջ... :Huh:

----------


## Mariam1556

Յուրաքանչյուր ցանկություն մահ է գտնում իր բավարարության մեջ: Իրվինգ

Արդարությունը պետք է ուժեղ լինի, իսկ ուժը պետք է լինի արդարացի: Պասկալ Բլեզ

Սիրիր կատակել բայց մի կատակիր սիրո հետ
Կատակիր սիրով բայց մի սիրիր կատակով:

Քանի դեռ մեր բախտը բերում է, մենք դա վերագրում ենք մեր մտքին, իսկ մեր անհաջողությունների համար մեղադրում ենք աստվածներին: Հենրի Շոու 

Միայն իմաստուններն են տիրում գաղափարներին, ինչ վերաբերվում է մարդկության մեծ մասին, ապա գաղափարներն են տիրում նրանց: Քոլրիջ 

Երբ խելոքը քեզ կշտամբում է, վատ է, բայց երբ գովում է հիմարը, դա ավելի վատ է: Իրիարտե

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Թավատառը (բոլդ) նախատեսված է օգտագործել գրառման մեջ որևէ կարևոր կամ արժեքավոր միտք կամ բառ հատուկ ընդգծելու և այդպիսով ավելի ուշագրավ դարձնելու համար, ինչպես նաև հայտարարություններ ու նմանատիպ կարևոր և/կամ հրատապ տեղեկատվություն գրելիս։ Իսկ ամբողջությամբ թավատառով արված գրառումները ենթադրում են, որ դրանց հեղինակներն իրենց գրառումը մյուսներից ավելի կարևոր ու արժեքավոր են համարում և թավատառի օգնությամբ փորձում են դրանց վրա ուշադրություն գրավել, մինչդեռ արժեքավոր մտքերը, որպես կանոն, ամենահամեստ տեսքով էլ երևում ու գնահատվում են։

Թավատառով գրված գրառումները դարձվել են ոչ թավատառ։ Խնդրում եմ այսուհետև ավելի ուշադիր լինել ու անտեղի թավատառ չօգտագործել։*

----------


## Mariam1556

*Արամայիս Սահակյան*

Կյանքն էլ նման է այս ավտոբուսին,
Ոմանք իջնում են, ոմանք բարձրանում,
Ոմանք նստած են անհոգ ու հանգիստ,
Ոմանք կանգնելու տեղ են որոնում...
Ոմանք դռներից կախվել են հազիվ,
Ոմանք գնում են միայն մեկ կանգառ,
Կյանքն էլ նման է այս ավտոբուսին'
Պետք է վճարել գնալուդ համար...
Հողագնդի պես օրորվում կամաց,
Գնում գալիս է նոր մարդկանցով լի
Ու եթե վթար պատահի հանկարծ'
Կանգնած ու նստած էլ չի հարցնի...

Կյանքն էլ նման է այս ավտոբուսին,
Եկեք մտածենք ապրելու մասին...

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
_ահա եւ Սեւակի բանաստեղծություններից մի հատված

ինձ թվում է այս տոպիկում կարելի է Սեւակի բոլոր բանաստեղծություններն էլ դնել քանի որ մեկը մեկից լավն են եւ  յուրoրինակ_

*Պարույր Սևակ Անցած Սերերը*

Որքան էլ ջանանք ու ձգտենք սիրել `
Երբեք ավելին չենք ունենալու,
Ինչպես չի լինում ... ավելորդ ատամ:
Սիրո համեմատ
Թիվն ատամների շա՞տ ես համարում:
Բայց մի մոռացի , որ ես, ճիշտն ասած.
Դեռ չեմ բաժանվել ո~չ մի սիրածից.
Իրենք են փոխել անուններն իրենց,
Կերպարանքն իրենց,
Իրենց հասակը,
Իրենց տարիքը,
Սակայն ոչ իրենց:
Եվ ի~նչ փոխել են ` իրենք են փոխել,
Իրե~նք , ոչ թե ես, -
Այս մի մոռացիր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Փաստորեն՝ Շեքսպիրն էլ է տգետ եղել... Երազներից լավ միայն մի բան կա՝ իրականացած երազները:


_Վախեցե՛ք երազանքներից, դրանք կարող են իրականանալ:_

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Հակոբ Գևորգյանն այս միտքը գրել է " Հեթանոսություն " թեմայում: Ես քոփի-փեյստ եմ անում այստեղ ( չգիտեմ կանոնադրությունը խախտում եմ թե ոչ, բայց հիմա տեղին է սրա այստեղ լինելը ) 

_«Կան երկու տեսակի երազողներ. նրանք, ովքեր երազում են գիշերը՝ քնած ժամանակ, եւ մոռանում իրենց երազները օրվա ընթացքում, եւ նրանք, ովքեր երազում են ցերեկը, աչքերը բաց, եւ փորձում իրենց կյանքը դասավորել ըստ այդ երազանքի։ Վերջինները վտանգավոր են։» – Թ.Է.Լ. Չապման_

----------


## Narinfinity

> Յուրաքանչյուր ցանկություն մահ է գտնում իր բավարարության մեջ: Իրվինգ
> 
> Արդարությունը պետք է ուժեղ լինի, իսկ ուժը պետք է լինի արդարացի: Պասկալ Բլեզ
> 
> Սիրիր կատակել բայց մի կատակիր սիրո հետ
> Կատակիր սիրով բայց մի սիրիր կատակով:
> 
> Քանի դեռ մեր բախտը բերում է, մենք դա վերագրում ենք մեր մտքին, իսկ մեր անհաջողությունների համար մեղադրում ենք աստվածներին: Հենրի Շոու 
> 
> ...


Գեղեցիկ խոսքեր, նաև իրական,
Որքան համբերել, որքան դեռ սպասել,
Միշտ նույնն է կարծես, կրկին այն հինը,
Նորն էլ շուտ գալիս, գնում է արագ,
Դառնում այն հինը, մոռացվում անհետ,
Ինչն է այս կյանքում հավերժ նոր մնում, լինում, տարածվում,
Մեր բողբոջները, մտքերը բեղուն,
Որ կմեծանան, կիրականանան... կշարունակվեն... :Wink:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Հոգեկան արԺանիքները, եթե դրանք ճշմարիտ են, միշտ կարիք  են զգում ինչ-որ մեկի կողմից  բացահայտվելու…

Չափից դուրս անկեծորեն արտահայտված սերը հազվադեպ է  փոխադարձություն հարուցում…(ճիշտա :Blink: )

Ոչինչ այնքան բնական և այքան  խաբուսիկ չէ, որքան սիրված լինելու հավատաը… :Sad: 

Գիտությունը չգիտի թե ինչով է ինքը  պարտական երևակայությանը…

Եթե բախտից հաջողվեց  փախչել,  ուրեմն դա քո բախտը չէ… :Huh: 

 Կասկածը հավատի չափանիշն է… :Dntknw: (հա որ?)

----------


## Երկնային

_Տանգոն հերքում է մաթեմատիկական օրենքները, որովհետև տանգոյի ժամանակ «մեկին գումարած մեկ»-ը երբեք երկուսի հավասար չի լինում: Կամ հավասար է մեկի, այսինքն` զույգին, կամ` երեքի, այսինքն` կին, տղամարդ ու ինչ-որ երրորդ տարածաչափություն…
հավասար է մեկի կամ երեքի, բայց երբեք` երկուսի…_

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Րոպեները երկարատև են, իսկ տարիները` արագահոս:  :Sad: 

Հինը երբեք չի հնանում հնանում է միայն նորը:   :Smile:

----------


## Mariam1556

Ավանակին մի ասա «էշ ես», բոլորին կկրի` բացի քեզանից:
Ասա. «Ի~նչ երկար ականջներ ունես»` կդնի գլխին:

Էշին հարցրին. «Վարդն ի՞նչ ես անում».-ասեց. «…Ընկույզի մուրաբա»:  :Hands Up: 

Ձկան փուշը ներսից է, ոզնու փուշը` դրսից:
Վարդի փուշը կողից է, մարդու փուշը`… լեզվից:

Քրիստոսը ջուրը վերածեց գինու, մարդը արյունը` ջրի:

Քոռին ասին քոռ ես, ասեց. «Այդ դուք եք ինձ մի աչքով նայում»:

Ոմանց համար հավից ու հավկիթից առաջ միշտ էլ եղել է… ձվածեղը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Եվ հոգին չի կշտանում...*
Արքայադստեր հետ ամուսնացած քաղաքացին նրան ապահովել էր պերճանքով ու փառքով, բայց իզուր. ամեն ինչ մանր ու չնչին էր թվում աղջկան, քանի որ նա մշտապես մտածում էր իր բարձր ծագման մասին: Այդպես էլ հոգին. մարդը որքան էլ շրջապատի նրան *երկրային* հաճույքներով, նա չի կշտանա, քանզի նա *երկնքի* զավակն է:

_Թալմուդ_

----------

Երկնային (25.02.2009), Սելավի (06.02.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Սիրտդ  մաքուր  պահի  ու  բարիք  արա,  որ  ամպ  չնստի  հուշերիդ  վրա:


Ես  հոգնել  եմ  մանրաքանդակ  պաղ  խոսքերից  լավ  է  լինել  հմուտ  դարբին  քան  ոսկերիչ:

Մի  երազիր  թագ  ու  ամրոց մի  հղփանա  աշխարհում,  լավ  իմացիր  փոքր  աղբյուրից  մարդ  հանգիստ  է  ջուր  խմում:


Վնաս  համարի  այն  շահը  որը  ստացել  էս  վատ  համբավիդ  շնորհիվ:

Միայն  ջուրնա  կարապին  կարապ  դարձնում,  առանց  ջրի  կարապը  սագա:

Գազան  անգութ  է  երբ  սոված  է,  մարդը՝  երբ  հղփացած  է:

Յեկ  սիրելիս  վաղվա  հոգսին  տանք  դադար,
և  այս  մի  շունչ  կյանքը  հաշվենք  մի  ավար,
երբ  վաղն  այս  հին  երկրից  մենք  գնանք,
կլինենք,  դարեր  առաջ  մեռածներին  հավասար:

Կյանքը  կարճ  է  բաց  մի  թող  նրա  ամենակարևոր  պահը,  բարի  գործեր  անելու  մարդկանց:

----------


## Երկնային

_Կինը տղամարդու կողոսկրից է ստեղծվել…
Ոչ թե ոտքից, որ ստորացված լինի… Ոչ թե գլխից, որ գերազանցի նրան…
Այլ կողոսկրից, որ միշտ կողք կողքի լինի տղամադու հետ`նրան հավասար…
…Ձեռքի տակից, որ պաշտպանված լինի… Սրտի կողմից, որ սիրված լինի…

_

----------


## Հայկօ

Փորձեմ «գեղեցիկ մտքի» ձևով պատասխանել և, ինչու չէ, փառաբանել գեղեցիկ սեռին.

Աստված Ադամին՝ տղամարդուն ստեղծեց կավից: Սովորական, անմշակ, հողաբույր-հողե կավից: Եվ հետո սկսեց մտածել, թե ի՞նչ հումքից կարելի է ստեղծել Եվային՝ կնոջը: Եվ գտավ լավագույն լուծումը: Աստված Եվային ստեղծեց ամենաազնիվ նյութից՝ *Իր ձեռքերով մեկ անգամ արդեն մշակված կավից*:

----------

Vardik! (21.10.2013), Երկնային (25.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Աշխարհում երկու անսահման բան կա՝ մեկը տիեզերքն է, մյուսը իմ սերը քո հանդեպ... չնայած՝ տիեզերքի հարցում ես վստահ չեմ:

----------

Vardik! (21.10.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Աշխարհում երկու անսահման բան կա՝ մեկը տիեզերքն է, մյուսը իմ սերը քո հանդեպ. չնայած՝ տիեզերքի հարցում ես վստահ չեմ:


Սրա իրական տարբերակը շատ ավելի դաժան է.

_Ա. Էյնշտեյն_. Այս կյանքում երկու անսահման բան կա՝ տիեզերքը և մարդկային հիմարությունը: Ընդ որում՝ տիեզերքի հարցում ես վստահ չեմ:

*Անում ես՝ մի՛ վախեցիր: Վախենու՞մ ես՝ մի՛արա:*
_Չինգիզ-խան_, կարծեմ...

----------

Vardik! (21.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2011)

----------


## comet

Առողջությունը գերագույն բարիք է մահկանացուների համար:

Եթե մինչև քառասուն տարեկանը սենյակը չի լցվում մանկական ձայներով, ապա այն լցվում է մղձավանջով:
*Սենտ-Բյով*

Ամուսնական կյանքով միավորված զույգը պետք է վերածվի ինչ-որ միասնական բարոյական անհատի:
*Ի. Կանտ*

----------


## Mariam1556

Ինչ աչքը չի տեսել, սիրտն այն չի էլ խնդրում: Սերվանտես 

Գաղտնիքը նման է հագուստի վրայի անցքի, որքան ցանկանում ես խնամքով թաքցնել այն, այնքան շատ է այն երևում: Բերգսոն 

Ավելի դյուրին է զսպել առաջին ցանկությունը, քան բավարարել բոլորը, ինչ գալիս է նրանից հետո: Ֆրանկլին 

Վեհ է ոչ թե այն հոգին, որը ներում է, այլ այն, որը ներելու կարիք չի զգում: Շատոբրիան

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Երջանկությունը առողջության նման է, երբ այն չես նկատում նշանակում է նա կա: Տուրգենև

Միտքը անտեսանելի բնություն է, բնությունը՝ տեսանելի միտք: Հայնե 

Լավ միտքը, որտեղից էլ այն վերցված լինի, անհամեմատ ավելի լավ է, քան սեփական հիմար միտքը. սա թող վիրավորանք չլինի նրանց, ովքեր ամեն ինչ փնտրում են իրենք իրենց մեջ, չդիմելով ոչ ոքի: Լայբնից

Կնոջ համար երիտասարդ, բաուց տգեղ լինելը նույնքան անմխիթարական է, որքան գեղեցիկ, բայց տարիքով լինելը: Լառոշֆուկո 

Բավական չէ խելոք լինել: Հարկավոր է լինել բավականին խելացի, որպեսզի թույլ չտալ իրեն դառնալ չափից ավելի խելոք: Մորուա 

Շատ խելոքներն ու շատ հիմարները անվնաս են. վտանգավոր են կիսախելոքներն ու կիսահիմարները: Ֆրեդրո

----------


## Mks

Ոչ ոք արժանի չէ քո արցոունքներին, իսկ ով արժանի է , երբեք թույլ չի տա, որ դու արտասվես:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Լավ է քաջաբար տռել, քան թե ներնգորեն թսել*: _Սալվադոր Դալի :_

----------


## Բարեկամ

Glory is an incomprehension, and perhaps the worst. 

_Jorge Luis Borges_

Նոր նկատողություն ստացա, թե ինչու եմ անգլերեն դրել վերևի նախադասությունը:
Ճիշտն ասած չկարողացա թարգմանել, դրա համար:
Ամենաշատը այսպես կթարգմանեի՝ 
 Փառքը ... է, ու թերևս վատագույնը:
*incomprehension* չգիտեմ ոնց թարգմանեմ, որ ճիշտ լինի:
Եթե գրեմ
Փառքը *չհասկանալն* է, կենթադրվի ինչ-որ մեկի կողմից, եթե գրեմ *չհասկացվածությունն* է, լրիվ փոխվում ա իմաստը. ստացվում ա, որ տվյալ մարդուն չեն հասկանում, մինչդեռ incomprehension - երբ անգետ են ավելի շուտ, չեն ջոկում: Տվյալ դեպքում էդ ա իմաստը, մոտավորապես

----------


## Դեկադա

Ամեն  ավերակ  չէ, որ հնության  *արժեք  ունի*:
Վահրամ  Փափազյան

Ապրել  նշանակում  է պայքարել, պայքարել  նշանակում  է  ապրել:
Պիեռ Բոմարշե

Ավելի  լավ  է  քեզ  նախանձեն, քան  կարեկցեն:
Հերոդոտ

Թամբել  խոզին, դեռևս  չի  նշանակում  նրան  նժույգ  դարձնել:
Հայլեր

Նա  ով  հավատարիմ  ընկեր  ունի, կարող  է  հաշվել, որ  ինքը  երկու  հոգի  է:
Արթուրո  Գրաֆ

Ինչպես  ապրեն  ճյուղերը, եթե  արմատի  մեջ  կյանք  չկա:
Վիլյամ  Շեքսպիր:

Ուրախ  մարդուն  ողջ  աշխարհն  է  ուրախ  թվում:
Վոլֆգանգ  Գյոթե

----------

Nimra (07.08.2012)

----------


## comet

Առողջ մուրացկանը հիվանդ թագավորից երջանիկ է:  Շոպենհաուեր

Նա, ով կարողացել է համբույրի արժանանալ և չի ցանկանում ավելին, տեղին է, որ կորցնի իր նվաճումը:  Օվիդիոս

----------


## Mks

Տարիքը երիտասարդ ապուշին վեր է ածում ծեր ապուշի։

----------


## Սելավի

Իրերը, փաստերը՝  միշտ  չեն  այնպես  ինչպես  երևում  են  ու   թվում  են:

----------


## Երկնային

*«Sweet November» ֆիլմից…* 

_Այն ամենն ինչ մենք ունենք, դա այն է, թե ինչպես ես ինձ հիշում: Ես ուզում եմ, որ այդ հիշողությունները ուժեղ ու գեղեցիկ լինեն, հասկանու՞մ ես: Եթե ես իմանամ, որ այդպես կհիշվեմ, ես կդիմակայեմ ցանկացած փորձության… դու ես իմ անմահությունը…

-----------------------------Ամեն ամիս էլ նոյեմբեր է, Սարա… և ես սիրում եմ քեզ ամեն օր: Սա է մեր ամիսը: Այն երբեք չպետք է վերջանա: Ես միայն մեկ բանի համար եմ ապրում` քեզ սիրելու, քեզ երջանկացնելու… Նոյեմբերն է այն ամենը ինչ ես գիտեմ, ու ինչ ցանկանում եմ իմանալ…

----------------------------Եթե դու հիմա հեռանաս… ամեն ինչ, որ եղել է մեր մեջ, հավերժ կատարյալ կմնա…

----------------------------- Գիտե՞ս, նա ինձ ամուսնության առաջարկ արեց…
- Ու ի՞նչ, նա առաջինը չէր…
- Բայց դա առաջին անգամն էր, որ ցանկացա «այո» պատասպանել
_

----------


## Դեկադա

*Լեզե Մառնեզիա-* Ոսկե  դարը եղել  է  այն  ժամանակ, երբ ոսկին  չի  եղել:

*Ղևոնդ Ալիշան*-Լեզուն բնական  մի  բան է երևում, բայց զորությունը գերբնական է:

*Միզներ*- Հեշտ  ուղիները  տանում  են  դեպի  փակուղի:

*Լուի Արագոն-<Սրտացավ հարևանները>*-պատմվածքից-Մեր բնակարանը ոչ  շատ մեծ է, ոչ  էլ  շքեղ, բայց  եղած  իրերը  հարազատ  են  դարձել. մի  բան, որ  երկար ժամանակ քեզ է  պատկանում, ի  վիճակի  է  ամեն  տեսակ պատմություններ  հիշեցնել;*Այնպես որ ավելի շատ հուշեր, քան կահ-կարասի  ունենք;*
-Կա երկու  բան, որ կանանցից ակնկալելն  անիմաստ է. *նրանից չի  կարելի  տրամաբանություն պահանջել և ժամ  հարցնել;*

----------


## Dorian

Սիրեցեք նրա՛նց, ում հրամայում եք առանց խոսքերի...

----------

Կաթիլ (08.05.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Կրոնն ու քաղաքակրթությունը անհամատեղելի են

Ոչ մի կենդանի արարած, այդքան դաժանորեն չի վերաբերվում իր ցեղակիցների հետ, որքան մարդիկ

Ծանր աշխատանքը չի կարող պաշտպանել սխալներ անելուց, ճիշտ ինչպես հորդառատ անձրևը չի կարող փոխել ծովի աղիությունը

Աշխարհում փոփոխվող կառավարությունները միմյանցից տարբերվում են ավելիմ մեծ չափի դաժանություն և անհանդուրժողականություն դրևորելով

Կարևորը ոչ թե մարմինն է, այլ բանականությունը

----------


## comet

Ով սաստիկ տ ա ռ ա պ ու մ է՝ նրան ն ա խ ա ն ձ ու մ է սատանան և նրան վռնդում է - երկինք։

Անտես թելերը ամենաամուրն են կապում։

Ամենաթունավոր նետերը արձակվում են նրա հետևից, ով իր ընկերոջից ազատվում է՝ անգամ չվիրավորելով նրան։

Մենության մեջ մենակին հոշոտողն ինքն է, բազմության մեջ նրան հոշոտողները բազում են։ 

Շունն իր հանդեպ բարեհաճությունը վճարում է հնազանդությամբ։ Կատուն ըստ այդմ վայելում է իրեն և ուժի հեշտալից զգացում է ունենում. նա ոչինչ հետ չի վերադարձնում։

«Ես»-ը և «ինձ»-ը երկու տարբեր անձինք են։

Այս երկու կանայք՝ անցյալն ու ապագան, այժմ այնպիսի աղմուկ են սարքում, որ ներկան փախչում է նրանցից հեռու։

Յոթներորդ մենությունը։- Եվ երբ ես մի անգամ պետք է ոռնայի գայլերի հետ, ես դա այնքան լավ արեցի, և այդժամ մի գայլ ասաց՝ «դու ավելի լավ ես ոռնում, քան մենք՝ գայլերս»։

Գոյություն ունի այնքան կորած դժբախտություն, այնքան կորած, ինչպես արևի ջերմության մեծ մասը տիեզերքում։

*Նիցշե*

----------

cold skin (07.02.2009)

----------


## Արմինե

Տաքարյուն ձին հեծյալի հետ միասին կարող է իր վիզը կոտրել հենց այն կածանի վրա, որով զգուշավոր էշը գնում է առանց սայթաքելու: Լեսինգ

----------


## Dorian

Երբ իշխանության գլուխ կանգնում է քամելեոնը, գույները սկսում է փոխել հասարակությունը:

----------

Morpheus_NS (04.02.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Կարելի է լինել գիտնական գիտնականների հետ, բայց նկարիչների հետ հարկավոր է լինել բանաստեղծ:       *Բալզակ*. :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ահեղ Կեսարը մեռավ, հող դարձավ,
Մի պատի ծերպի նա ծեփող դարձավ,
Այն հողը, որից սարսում էր աշխարհ,
Ձմեռվա բուքից ծակ խցող դարձավ:
_Շեքսպիր, <<Համլետ>>_

----------


## Արմինե

Սերը մեկն է այն տառապանքներից, որոնք անհնարին է թաքցնել. մի բառ, մի անզգույշ հայացք և նույնիսկ լռությունը բավական է այն մատնելու համար: Աբելար

Նրանք, ովքեր սիրում են, կամ ոչինչի չեն կասկածում, կամ էլ կասկածում են ամեն ինչ: Բալզակ

Սերը քաղցր բռնակալություն է, որովհետև սիրողը նրա պատճառած տանջանքները տանում է կամովին: Բոն

Սիրած կնոջ կերպարը չի կարող ծերանալ, քանզի յուրաքանչյուր ակնթարթը նրա ծննդյան ժամն է: Գյոթե

----------


## Mariam1556

Մի շտապիր կարծիք կազմել մեկի մասին, որին լավ չես ճանաչում, կգա օրը և դու կզղջաս:

Վատթարագույն բանը, որ կարող է պատահել ճառախոսին այն է, որ նա սկսի հավատալ իր ասածին։

  Հավատա կյանքին, քանզի նա բոլոր տեսակի գրքերից ավելի լավ է սովորեցնում:

եթե ճանապարհը տանում է դեպի նպատակը,ապա միևնույն է, թե որքան է նրա երկարությունը:

Չկա ավելի տանջալից բան, քան հենց նոր կատարածդ հիմարության գիտակցումը։

----------

Lion (11.02.2009), Morpheus_NS (07.02.2009), Սելավի (21.02.2009)

----------


## sharick

Ժլատությունը սկսվում է այնտեղ, որտեղ վերջանում է աղքատությունը:

Սատանային խաբելը մեղք չէ:

Ներելը հեշտ է մոռանալը սակայն դժվար:

----------


## Sona_Yar

Այն մարդիկ, որոնք ինչ-որ  բան գիտեն, և գիտեն այն, թե  ինչ  չգիտեն՝  դրանք ուսյալ մարդիկ են:

Այն մարդիկ, որոնք ինչ-որ բան գիտեն, բայց չգիտեն, որ դա գիտեն՝   քնած են, նրանց հարկավոր է արթնացնել:

Այն մարդիկ, որոնք  ոչինչ չգիտեն  և  գիտեն, որ  ոչինչ  չգիտեն՝  օգնության   կարիք են զգում:

Այն մարդկանց, որոնք ոչինչ չգիտեն  և  չգիտեն, որ  ոչինչ  չգիտեն՝  ոչնչով չես օգնի:

----------


## sharick

Հնարավոր է լինել համեստ , առանց իմաստության
Սակայն հնարավոր չէ իմաստուն լինել 
Առանց համեստության

Որտող բառերը քիչ են , այնտեղ նրանք կշիռ ունեն:

----------

shatboyov (16.05.2013), Սելավի (26.02.2009)

----------


## sharick

Քելքը տարիքի մեջ չէ , գլխի մեջ է:

----------

Morpheus_NS (25.02.2009), shatboyov (16.05.2013)

----------


## Արմինե

Նպատակասլաց մարդը միջոցներ է գտնում, իսկ երբ չի կարողանում գտնել, ստեղծում է: Չենինգ 

Կատակի մեջ մշտապես լուրջ նպատակ է թաքնված: Վալես

----------

Yeghoyan (02.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Բենջամին Ֆրանկլինի մտքերից*

Նա, ով պնդում է, որ փողն ամեն ինչ կարող է անել, ամենայն հավանականությամբ ինքը կարող է ամեն ինչ անել հանուն փողի:

Ծուլությունը մտքի ու մարմնի ժանգոտումն է. հաճախ օգտագործվող բանալին միշտ փայլում է, ինչպես նորը:

Արդարացումներ գտնելու վարպետը հազվադեպ է վարպետ լինում որևէ այլ գործում։

Հայրենասիրությունը սրիկայի վերջին ապաստարանն է։

Գիտելիքը երկու տեսակի է լինում. մեկն այն է, երբ ինքներս գիտենք առարկան, մյուսը՝ երբ գիտենք, թե որտեղ կարելի է դրա մասին տեղեկություններ գտնել։

Եթե միայն խաբեբաներն իմանային ազնվության բոլոր առավելությունները, ապա հանուն շահի կդադարեին խարդախել։

Մարդը երբեմն քիչ փող ունենալիս ավելի շռայլ է լինում, քան շատ փող ունենալիս, միգուցե նրա համար, որ հանկարծ չմտածեն, թե ընդհանրապես չունի։

Մարդն ապրում է ոչ թե նրանով, ինչ ուտում է, այլ նրանով, ինչ մարսում է։ Սա հավասարապես ճշմարիտ է թե՛ մտքի, թե՛ մարմնի համար։

----------

Morpheus_NS (26.02.2009)

----------


## cold skin

Դու կարող ես հիմարացնել որոշ մարդկանց որոշ ժամանակ և բոլոր մարդկանց որոշ ժամանակ, բայց դու չես կարող հիմարացնել բոլոր մարդկանց ամբողջ ժամանակ:
Աբրահամ Լինքոլն

Աշխարհում ոչ մի բան չի կատարվում առանց կրքի, առանց ցասման գրել կամ խոսել վնասակարի մասին` նշանակում է տխուր գրել:
Լենին պապի

----------


## John

Իսկական սերն այն է, երբ ժամադրության ես գնում պայմանավորված ժամից կես ժամ շուտ, իսկ ՆԱ արդեն այնտեղ է . . .

----------

Mariam1556 (21.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (26.02.2009), Reh32 (20.04.2011), Selene (26.02.2009), Surveyr (27.02.2009), Երկնային (27.02.2009), Ժունդիայի (27.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (26.02.2009)

----------


## Sona_Yar

Մի եղիր շատ  քաղցր, որ քեզ կուլ չտան,
Մի եղիր շատ  դառը, որ չթքեն...

----------


## Mks

Իսկական տղամարդը պետք է տուն կառուցի, ծառ տնկի, տղա ունենա:
Եվ հետո էլ իր համար էական չի՝ թե ով է այդ տունը մաքրելու, թե ով է այդ ծառը ջրելու, եվ թե ով է այդ երեխային դաստիարակելու:

----------


## Վազգեն

Աֆրիկական ասացվածք է.

Եթե կարծում ես, որ ճափազանց փոքր ես որևէ բան փոխելու համար, փորձիր քնել մոծակի հետ փակ սենյակում:

----------

Reh32 (20.04.2011)

----------


## sharick

> Ստորև բերված միտքը փոխել է իմ կյանքը
> 
> Ի՞նչ արժանիք կունենաք, եթե բարիք անեք միայն նրանց, որոնք բարիք են անում ձեզ:
> *Ղուկաս 6:33*


Մի ուրիշ տարբերակ էլ կա 

լավությանը լավություն , ամեն մարդու բան է 
վատությանը լավություն մարդ մարդու բան է:

----------

Վազգեն (06.03.2009)

----------


## Selene

Խիղճը սովորաբար տանջում է նրանց, ովքեր անմեղ են...

Է.Մ. Ռեմարկ

----------

Grieg (07.03.2009)

----------


## cold skin

Ես չեմ կարող երկար դիմանալ առանց իմ նմանների ընկերակցության, նույնիսկ, երբ նմանությունը լիակատար չէ:
 Ս. Բեքքետ

----------


## cold skin

Պետք էլ չէ~ վախկոտություն հադես բերել արարքներիդ հանդեպ, պետք չէ գործելուց հետո լքե~լ դրանք:
Նիցշե

----------


## Mks

Չի կարելի ապրել հասարակության մեջ եվ անկախ լինել հասարակությունից:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

էշն ի՞նչ գիտի նուշն ինչ է: :Smile:

----------

DavitH (27.11.2009), Արմինե (20.03.2009)

----------


## Mks

Հիշեք, ոտքերը լվանալուց դուք լվանում եք նաեվ ձեռքերը:


Կյանքը կարող է եվ լինել անիմաստ, բայց ոչ աննպատակ:

----------


## Mks

Մարդ կա, ցեխաջրին նայելով տեսնումա միայն ցեխաջուր,
Մարդ էլ կա, ցեխաջրին նայելով՝ տեսնումա երկնքի աստղեր:

----------

Aurora (29.03.2009), Monk (11.03.2009), Vive L'Armenie (12.03.2009), երեքնուկ (09.04.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ձևերն են միայն փոխվում...Արվեստը մնում է նույնը` բնությունը վերարտադրելու ազատ և  ներշնչված  զգացմունքներով:                                          Կ. Մոնե

----------

Jarre (09.03.2009), Mks (10.03.2009)

----------


## Sona_Yar

Տղամարդ չէ նա, ով լեզու ունի, 
Եթե իր այդ լեզվով նա անկարող է մի կնոջ հաղթել:

Ուր սերը մեծ է,
Փոքրիկ կասկածը մեծ վախ է դառնում,
Երբ մեծանում են փոքրիկ վախերը,
Սերն է մեծանում:

Կնոջը պետք է հոգատարության սիրով սպանել...

Տղամարդիկ կնոջ սիրալիրությունը համարում են անառակության համր նշան:

Եղիր զգաստ, ինչպես սառույց, մաքուր, ինչպես ձյուն,
Դարձյալ զերծ չես մնա զրպարտությունից...

Շեքսպիր

----------

Mks (10.03.2009), ԿԳԴ (09.03.2009)

----------


## Mks

Չի սխալվում նա, ով ոչինչ չի անում:
Սակայն դա ամենամեծ սխալնա:

Եթե ինձ խաբեցիր - ամոթ քեզ:
Եթե խաբեցիր երկրորդ անգամ - ամոթ ինձ:

Լինել չորս երեխայի հայր, դա դեռ չի նշանակում լինել տղամարդ:

Հաջողությունը՝ շատ վատ ուսուցիչ է:
Նա ստիպում է խելացի մարդկանց մտածել, որ կարող են պարտվել:

Աստված մեզ բոլորիս էլ սիրումա, բայց ոչ մեկիս համար չի խելագարվում:

Երբեք հարց մի տուր - եթե չգիտես պատասխանը:

Համակարգիչը անում այն՝ ինչ դուք հրամայում եք, այլ ոչ թե այն՝ ինչ ուզում եք:

----------

Aurora (29.03.2009), Monk (11.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.03.2009), ԿԳԴ (11.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Եթե վաստակավոր, սակայն՝ ծեր գիտնականն ասում է, որ ինչ որ բան հնարավոր է, ապա նա համարյա թե *հաստատ* ճիշտ է։  Իսկ եթե նա ասում է, որ ինչ որ բան անհնար է՝ նա համարյա թե *անպայման* սխալվում է

----------

Լուսաբեր (25.03.2009), ԿԳԴ (11.03.2009), Ուրվական (21.03.2009)

----------


## Apsara

Մի ասա այն ճշմարտությունը, որը մարդուն մինչև հոգու խորքը կվիրավորի,
Ասա այն սուտը, որը ոչ մի վնաս չի տա, բայց խաղաղություն կբերի

----------

Sona_Yar (11.03.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Պարզություն, ճշմարտություն և բանականություն - ահա գեղեցիկ երեք մեծ սկզբունքները արվեստի բոլոր ստեղծագործություններում:                    Ք. Գլյուկ :Smile: 

Մարդու մեջ ամեն ինչ պետք է գեղեցիկ լինի` և  հագուստը, և  հոգին,  և  մտքերը:                   Ա.  Չեխով

----------

Jarre (11.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Հնարավորության սահմանները որոշելու միակ ճանապարհը՝ այդ սահմաններից մի քայլ այն կողմ դնելն է

----------

Vardik! (21.10.2013), Դեկադա (14.03.2009), ԿԳԴ (11.03.2009)

----------


## comet

Կանայք խոսում են սիրո մասին եվ լռում՝ սիրեկանների մասին: Տղամարդիկ անում են հակառակը:
Մարինա Ցվետաեվա
Խառնվածքը ինքն իրեն զսպելու ունակությունն է:
Գալինա Վիշնյովսկայա
Որպեսզի տղամարդուն ճանաչես ինչպես հարկն է, պիտի բաժանվես նրանից:
Սարի Գաբոր
Եթե տղամարդը խրվել է ուրիշի մեքենայի մեջ, նա առաջին հերթին հայացք է գցում իր դրամապանակի մեջ, իսկ եթե կինն է հայտնվել նմանատիպ իրավիճակում՝ արագ նայում է հայելու մեջ:
Մարգարեթ Թերնբուլ
Ավելի սարսափելի ձայն չկա, քան հեռախոսի լռությունը:
Լոուիս Ուայզ
Տղամարդը, որը պատրաստվում է որոշիչ քայլ կատարել, մտածում է. «Ի՞նչ պիտի ասեմ», իսկ կինը՝ «Ի՞նչ պիտի հագնեմ»:
Մադլեն դե Պյուիզյե

----------

Morpheus_NS (18.03.2009), Reh32 (20.04.2011), Sona_Yar (12.03.2009)

----------


## Mks

Կինը առաջին անգամ սիրում է սիրեկանին, իսկ հետո միայն սերը:

Կինը տղամարդու ապագան է:

Եթե կինը ամուսնուն չհրի դեպի առաջ, ապա ամուսինը անպայման կգնա դեպի ետ:

----------


## Mks

Երեկ «Դժբախտ երջանկություն» սերիալում հանդիպեց՝
Ուժեղ տղամարդիկ իրենց հաղթանակը նշում են թույլ խմիչքով:

----------


## Արմինե

Հանցանքներ կան, որոնք իրենց փայլով, ծավալով և բացառիկությամբ մեր աչքին դառնում են ներելի, նույնիսկ պանծալի. պետական գանձերի կողոպուտը անվանում են ճարպկություն, իսկ օտար հողերի անարդար զավթումը՝ նվաճում:  Լառոշֆուկո

Սեփական աչքում արդարանալու համար մենք հաճախ մեզ համոզում ենք, որ մեր ուժից վեր է հասնել նպատակին, իսկ իրականում մենք ոչ թե անզոր ենք, այլ անկամ: Լառոշֆուկո

Յուրաքաչյուր մարդ պետք է որոշ չափով օրենքներ իմանա. եթե նա գիտի դրանք բավականաչափ, որպեսզի դրանց ճանկը չընկնի, նրանից լավ փաստաբան դուրս կգա: Հենրի Շոու

----------

Monk (20.03.2009), Sona_Yar (15.03.2009)

----------


## երեքնուկ

Ձուկը գլխեն կը հոտի, ջուրը ակեն կը պղտորի:

Կտրած հացը կպչիլ չի, կոտրած սիրտը դզվիլ չի:

Ագռավի տեսած սերմը չի կանաչի:

Աչքը ինչքան բարձրանա, ունքից վերև չի բարձրանալ:

----------

Jarre (18.03.2009), Sona_Yar (18.03.2009), Surveyr (20.03.2009), Արմինե (20.03.2009)

----------


## Mks

Տղան հարցնումա Բանկիր հորը՝
Պապ չեմ հասկանում, այ օրինակ դու վերցնում ես ուրիշի փողը և տալիս ես ուրիշին՝ ասա ինձ - բա քո օգուը որնա ?
Հայրը՝ - Տղա ջան սառնարանում սալ կա, բեր:
Տղան բերումա:
Հայրը՝ դե նօրից տար տեղը դիր:
Տղան զարմացած՝ իմաստը ?
Հայրը՝ - տեսնում ես, որ ձեռքերտ յուղոտ են:

----------

Mariam1556 (21.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (20.03.2009), Արմինե (20.03.2009)

----------


## Sona_Yar

Քարկոծեք  ինձ, մարդի՛կ, ես հենց նոր բալենու ծաղկած ճյուղ կոտրեցի....Ճապոնական

----------

Mks (20.03.2009)

----------


## երեքնուկ

Աստված ազատի լվի բռնցքից: 

Արծվի շինած, մկների քանդած:

Ատամները թափած շունը պպզած կը հաչա:

Աչքի տեսածը հաստատ է, քանց անկաջի լսածը:

Եզը մինչև որ ուղտի չափ ըլնի, ուղտը սարի չափ լըլնի:

----------

Mks (21.03.2009), ԿԳԴ (20.03.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

Ցանկանալ մահ, երբ ապրում ես, նույնքան փոքրոգություն է, որքան ափսոսալ կյանքը, երբ հասել է մեռնելու ժամանակը: *Ֆրանս*

Այն, ինչ մահացել է իբրև իրականություն, կենդանի է իբրև խրատ: *Հյուգո* 

Մարդուն տվեք այն ամենը, ինչ նա ցանկանում է և հենց այդ նույն վայրկյանին նա կզգա, որ այդ ամենը ամենը չէ:
*Կանտ*

----------

Mks (21.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (21.03.2009)

----------


## Mks

Ինչ լավա, որ երկու տեղ ես աշխատում:
Ոչ թէ նրա համար, որ շատ ես ստանում, այլ նրա համար, որ ժամանակ չունես ծախսելու:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինչ վատ ա, որ երեք տեղ ես աշխատում:
Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ուրիշները էդքան ստանում են մի տեղ աշխատելով, այլ նրա համար, որ ժամանակ չունես ապրելու:

----------

Ambrosine (05.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (23.03.2009), Սելավի (12.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (25.04.2009)

----------


## Հովհաննես

Գեղեցկությունը կփրկի աշխարհը բայց այն կպայթցնեն տգեղները
Փորձը դա այն է ինչ ստանում ես առանց ստանալու այն ինչ ուզում էիր
Բարձրացնելով ձայնը իջեցնում ես ինտելեկտդ

Եվ վերջում
Լավ է երբ գրպանում զնգզնգում է բայց ավելի լավ է երբ խշխշում է
 :Smile: 

Եվ իմ ամենասիրածը վերջից հետո
Փորձը ուսուցիչ, որը շատ թանկ է վերցնում դասերի համար, բայց նրանից լավ ոչ ոք չի դասավանդում

----------

Morpheus_NS (23.03.2009), Sona_Yar (23.03.2009), Փոքրիկ (25.04.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Չկա ավելի շվայտ ու անառակ արվեստ, քան սենտիմենտալ արվեստը, քաղցրմեղցր արվեստը, որ ստիպում է հեկեկել զգայուն կանանց:      * Կ. Պիսարրո* :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (05.04.2009)

----------


## Mks

*Մինչ գեղեցիկը կփրկի աշխարհը
Ուռոդները այն կկործանեն:*

----------

Morpheus_NS (23.03.2009)

----------


## Հովհաննես

> *Մինչ գեղեցիկը կփրկի աշխարհը
> Ուռոդները այն կկործանեն:*


 :Hands Up:  հա լավ չէի հիշում

----------


## Mariam1556

Եթե դու սիրում ես, չհարուցելով փոխադարձություն, այսինքն՝ եթե քո սերը,
իբրև սեր պատասխան չի ծնում, եթե դու քո կենսական արտահայտությամբ իբրև
սիրող անձնավորություն չես դարձնում քեզ սիրված մարդ, այդ դեպքում քո սերն
անզոր է և այն դժբախտություն է:

----------


## Զաոա

Կյանքում 
մի անգամ բախտը բախում է յուրաքանչյուր մարդու դուռը,բայց շատ դեպքերում 
մարդն այդ ժամանակ նստած է լինում հարևան գինետանը և չի լսում նրա 
բախյունը:

Մարկ Տվեն

----------

Mariam1556 (28.03.2009)

----------


## Զաոա

Մենք շատ բաներ ենք ասում, բայց երբ ժամանակը հասնում է ամենակարևոր խոսքերին, լռում ենք…
Մենք ասում ենք 
«Շնորհակալ եմ, որ դու կաս»,երբ չենք կարողանում ասել 
«Ես սիրում եմ քեզ»..
Մենք ասում ենք «Ինձ քեզանից էլ ոչինչ պետք չէ», երբ չենք կարողանում ստանալ այն, ինչ ցանկանում ենք…
Մենք ասում ենք «Ես ոչ մեկին պետք չեմ», երբ իրականում պետք չենք միայն մեկ մարդու…
Մենք ասում ենք «Ես վստահում եմ քեզ», 
երբ վախենում ենք, որ խաղալիք կդառնանք…

----------

Mariam1556 (28.03.2009), Mks (25.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (25.03.2009), Արմինե (26.04.2009), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մենք ասում ենք «Ես վստահում եմ քեզ»,
> երբ վախենում ենք, որ խաղալիք կդառնանք…


Շատ լավն էր :Hands Up:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Օգուտը ոչ թե շատ, այլ լավ գրքերի մեջ է:   *Սենեկա.*
Լավ գրքերը պատուհաններ են, որտեղից մարդը դուրս է նայում: Առանց գրքի տունը առանց պատուհանի սենյակ է: * Հ. Պիչե*ր.
Երբեք մենակ չի լինի մարդը, որին ուղեկից է գիրքը, գաղափարը:* Ֆ. Սիդնեյ.*
Կարդալ դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում: Ի՞նչ կրդալ և ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ կարդացածը,  - ահա թե ո՞րն է կարևորը:  *Կ. Ուշինսկի.
*

----------

Monk (25.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (25.03.2009), Yeghoyan (02.09.2009), Փոքրիկ (25.03.2009)

----------


## Mks

Կյանքը դաժան է, երբ իմ ձեռքին են բոլոր խաղաքարտերը՝ նա որոշում է շախմատ խաղալ :

----------

impression (28.03.2009)

----------


## Արմինե

Գաղտնիքը նման է հագուստի վրայի անցքի, որքան ցանկանում ես խնամքով թաքցնել այն, այնքան շատ է այն երևում: Բերգսոն 

Ամենածիծաղելի ցանկությունը բոլորին դուր գալու ցանկությունն է: Գյոթե

Ով միշտ անում է այն, ինչ ուզում է, հազվադեպ է անում այն, ինչ պարտավոր է: Լյուդվիգ Ֆոյերբախ 

Ավելի դյուրին է զսպել առաջին ցանկությունը, քան բավարարել բոլորը, ինչ գալիս է նրանից հետո: Ֆրանկլին

----------

Empty`Tears (22.10.2009), Mks (28.03.2009), Reh32 (20.04.2011), Եկվոր (27.04.2009), Ուրվական (22.04.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

Զարմանալի բան է ժամանակը. այն այնքան շատ է, երբ սպասում ես, և այնքան քիչ, երբ ուշացել ես...

----------

Empty`Tears (22.10.2009), Jarre (12.04.2009), Mks (07.04.2009), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010)

----------


## երեքնուկ

:Ok: 
Բերնե-բերան, հազար բերան:
Բերնե-բերան, ասեղը գերան:
Ամեն բերան տոպրակ չի, որ կարես…

----------

T!gran (10.05.2009), Yeghoyan (02.09.2009), ԿԳԴ (09.04.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Հաղթանակը  միշտ  քո  ոտքերի  առաջա,  որպեսզի  այն  վերցնես,  պիտի  խոնհարվես:

Կյանքը  հայելի  է  և  դու  այն  զարդարում  էս  քո  սեփական  մտքերով:

Էգոն՝  դա  մարդ  կենդանու  վիրուսա,  որի  դիմաց  մարդկությունը   դեռ  իմունիտետ  չունի:     
                                                                                                                       ԿՌԱՅՈՆ:

----------

dvgray (12.04.2009), Jarre (12.04.2009), Selene (12.04.2009), Yeghoyan (02.09.2009), երեքնուկ (01.05.2009), Երկնային (14.04.2009), Լավ ոստիկան (12.04.2009), ԿԳԴ (12.04.2009)

----------


## Sedulik

Սերը ընդամենը արտացոլանքն է այն ամենի, ինչ տրված է բնության կողմից:

Խաղողը հաջորդաբար 3 պտուղ է տալիս՝ բավականություն, գինովություն և զղջում:

Մարդու մեջ կրքերը մշտապես արթուն են՝ որսի սպասելով, մինչդեռ բանականությունը քնում է մինչև չարթնացնեն:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

Հետևիր մտքերիդ` դրանք բառեր են դառնում. 
Հետևիր բառերիդ` դրանք գործեր են դառնում.
Հետևիր գործերիդ` դրանք դառնում են սովորություն.
Հետևիր սովորություններիդ` դրանք դառնում են բնավորություն.
Հետևիր բնավորությանդ` դա դառնում է ճակատագիր:

----------

Morpheus_NS (23.04.2009), Nadine (11.05.2009), Արմինե (26.04.2009), Բարձրահասակ (23.04.2009), Մենուա (03.03.2010)

----------


## cold skin

Խղճի վրա խիղճ...ներսից խիղճ, դրսից խիղճ՝ դա խի՞ղճ է, թե՞  փալասի տիկնիկ:
Հ. ՄաթևոսյանՍիրում ենք, քանի որ վախենում ենք ատելուց:

Չի կարելի ապրումի պահին հայացքդ գցել սեփական անձին, յուրաքանչյուր հայացք այդժամ " չար հայացք" է դառնում…

----------

Gayl (26.04.2009)

----------


## Surveyr

Պիսիմիստն նա է, ով յուրաքնչյուր հնարավորությունում տեսնում է դժվարություն, իսկ օպտիմիստն նա, ով  յուրաքանչյուր դժվարությունում՝  հնարավորություն:


                                                                                                                                             Վ. Չերչիլ

----------

Fedayi (10.05.2009), Sona_Yar (23.04.2009), Բարձրահասակ (23.04.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Մենք չենք հասկանա` որքան ուժգին են մեզ սիրում մեր ծնողները, քանի դեռ ինքներս ծնող չենք դարձել:

Գ.Բիչեր

Որքա~ն շատ գործեր են համարվել անհնարին, մինչև որ չեն իրականացվել:
Սեկունդոս

Մեզ վրա ոչ մի բան այնքան էժան չի նստում և այնքան թանկ չի գնահատվում, որքան քաղաքավարությունը:
Սերվանտես դը Սաավեդրա

----------

Եկվոր (27.04.2009), Ուլուանա (23.04.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Մարդիկ  կան,  որ  առավոտյան  արթնանում  են,  որպեսզի  իրենց  դժբախտ  և  անհաջողակ  զգան:
Կռայոն:

----------

Եկվոր (27.04.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

Կյանքի  ռազմական  դպրոցից: - Ինչ  ինձ  չի  սպանում ` ինձ  ավելի  ուժեղ  է   դարձնում:
Պետք  չէ՜  վախկոտություն  հանդես  բերել  արարքներիդ  հանդեպ , պետք  չէ  գործելուց  հետո  լքե՜լ  դրանք: Խղճի  խայթն  անհարմար  է:
Նիցշե

----------


## Արմինե

Այն մարդու համար, որը միայն իրեն է սիրում, ամենաանտանելին ինքն իր հետ միայնակ մնալն է: Պասկալ 

Շատերը նման են ձվի. նրանք չափից ավելի լիքն են իրենցով, որպեսզի էլի ինչ-որ բան իրենց մեջ տեղավորեն: Հենրի Շոու

Ինքնասիրությունը տարօրինակ գազան է. նա կարող է քնել ամենադաժան հարվածների ներքո և հանկարծ արթնանալ մահացու վիրավորված, ամենադատարկ քերծվածքից: Մորավիա

----------

Gayl (26.04.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

Արատները որոնց մենք ծաղրում ենք ուրիշների մեջ,ծիծաղում են մեզ վրա մեր մեջ:
Չ.Բրաուն

----------


## Երկնային

_Մի՛ խոսիր, եթե այն, ինչ ասելու ես, ավելի գեղեցիկ չէ, քան լռությունը…
արաբական ասացվածք_

----------

երեքնուկ (01.05.2009), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010)

----------


## երեքնուկ

*Աշխրքի շինողն ու քնդողը լեզուն է:
          ***
Թրի կտրածը կը լավանա, լեզվի կտրածը չի լավանա:
          ***
Լեզվին ծակածը հեչ մեկ բան չի ծակեր:
          ***
Տավարը կապով կը կապեն, մարդը՝ լեզվով:*
_Հայկական առածանի_

----------

T!gran (01.05.2009), ԿԳԴ (01.05.2009)

----------


## T!gran

Մարդկանց մի մասը քայլում է ճանապարհի կենտրոնով ՝
 իր արագ ընթացքով ակոսելով այն, մի մասն ել քայլում է
 ճանապարհի եզրերով , ու քարերը մի կողմ գցելով՝ լայնացնում այն:

----------

sharick (12.09.2009), երեքնուկ (10.05.2009), ԿԳԴ (10.05.2009), Փոքրիկ (10.05.2009)

----------


## Հետաքրքրություն ջան

Ողջույն ակումբ :Blush: 
Միայն այն ժամանակ մարդ կդառնաս, երբ սովորես ուրիշի մեջ տեսնել մարդուն:
*Ա. Ն. Ռադիշչև*

----------

Գևոր (01.08.2009), Սելավի (12.05.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Վաղվա  առավոտը  այսօրվա  երեկոյից  ավելի  իմաստուն  է:

Որպեսզի  ձեր  կյանքը  լինի  ավելի  հանգիստ  և  հարմոնիկ,  հրաժարվեք  միշտ  ճիշտը  լինելու  անհրաժեշտությունից:

Ձեր  այսօրվա  աշխարհի  իրականությունը,     երկիր  մոլորակի  յուրաքանչյուր  մարդու  ներքին  աշխարհի  արտապատկերն  է,  հայելին: 

Կռայոն:

----------

Գևոր (02.08.2009), ԿԳԴ (12.05.2009)

----------


## sharick

Մարդ կա կուրանալով ` հավատքի է գալիս,
Մարդ էլ կա` հավատքի գալով ` կուրանում է

Ընկերներ չունի նա` ով շատ ընկերներ ունի


Եթե ճանապարհը տանում է դեպի նպատակը, 
ապա միևնույն է , թէ որքան է նրա երկարությունը

----------

T!gran (18.05.2009), Հետաքրքրություն ջան (18.05.2009)

----------


## Հետաքրքրություն ջան

_Եթե ձեզ ոչ ոք չի սիրում, հավատացած եղեք, որ դա ձեր մեղքն է:_
*Ֆ. Դոդրիջ*

_Երբեք ուրիշներին մի՛ անհանգստացրու այն բանի համար, ինչ ինքդ էլ կարող ես անել:_
*Լ. Ն. Տոլստոյ*

----------

sharick (18.05.2009), Գևոր (02.08.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

Հ . Շիրազ

-Աշխարհում մայրն է միակ Աստվածը, որն ուրացող չունի:

-Կինն ինչ էլ լինի, մոր վատը չկա:

-Երիտասարդ հասակում գործիր այնպես, որ ծերությունը անսնունդ չմնա:

----------

Գևոր (02.08.2009), Հետաքրքրություն ջան (01.08.2009), Ուրվական (18.05.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

Անփառունակ կյանքից սակայն Փառքով մեռնելն է ցանկալի:

Ոմանք երազում են մեռնել սեփական անկողնում, մյուսները նախնտրում են կռվի դաշտում մեռնել...

Տվեք ինձ ներցեղային բարոյականով առաջնորդվող մի հատիկ սերունդ և ես ապահովեմ Ազգիս տեղը Արևի տակ:

Յուրաքանչյուր հայի մահ պիտի մի քանի անգամ ճշմարիտ լինի իր կյանքից:

Ոչինչ այնքան չի որոշում պատերազմի ելքը, որքան ազատության նվիրածությունը:

Երջանիկ է նա, ով ընկել է մարտում` հանուն հայրենի հողի, երբ արդար գործի համար նա դիմել է զենքի:

Կյանքը կորցնելը մեծ բան չէ, և անհրաժեշտ պահին դրա համար հատուկ քաջություն էլ պետք չէ…

Մեռնելն ավելի պատվաբեր էր, քան վիրավոր ընկերոջը դավաճանելը:

Ամեն մեկը ինքն է  իր պարտքը տալու հայրենիքին, իր բաժին կռիվն անելու հայրենիքի համար: 

Հայրենիրքի քաղաքացուն, ազգի զավակը լինելու համար պետք է հերոսական սիրտ: 

Հայրենասիրությունը երևի չափվում է հավերժի տված նժարով, որի մի կողմում կիսատ երազ է ու կյանք, մյուսում ափ հող` հայրենիք անունով:

----------

ԿԳԴ (19.05.2009), Հետաքրքրություն ջան (01.08.2009)

----------


## Jigyarov

Մարդ հրեշտակ չի կարող դառնալ, բայց մարդ պարտավոր է մնալ:

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում թույլատրվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։

Գրառումը խմբագրվել է, փոխարկվել հայատառի:*

----------


## Գևոր

Փորձիր փոխել *ինքդ քեզ* ու կհասկանաս- որքան խղճուկ են *ուրիշներին* փոխելու քո հնարավորությունները...

----------

Reh32 (20.04.2011), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010), Հետաքրքրություն ջան (01.08.2009), Ուլուանա (31.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (31.07.2009), Սլիմ (31.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (23.08.2009)

----------


## Aurora

Ընկածին  միայն  պետք է   վերեվից նայել այն դեպքում, երբ փորձում ես նրան բարձրացնել։

----------

ministr (22.08.2009), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010), Սլիմ (14.08.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

Պատմության դասերը մեզ սովորեցնում են, որ ժողովուրդներն ու պետությունները ոչ մի դաս չեն քաղում պատմությունից և ոչինչ չեն սովորում։ 
                                                                                                                             Հեգել

----------

Alba (03.09.2009), Yeghoyan (02.09.2009), Ուլուանա (22.08.2009), Փոքրիկ (22.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (23.08.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Կարգադրելու իրավունք տալիս է միայն հնազանդությունը:  :Wink: Էմերսոն

Իրավունքի նպատակը խաղաղության ապահովումն է, նրան, հասնելու միջոցոը՝ պայքարը: Իրվինգ

Դատավորները պիտի հիշեն, որ իրենց գործն օրենքը մեկնաբանելն է, այլ ոչ թե այն պարգևելը: Բեկոն

Նախքան դատապարտելը միշտ պետք է մտածել, չի՞ կարելի արդյոք արդարացում գտնել: Լիխտենբերգ

*ՈՒնեցիր թեկուզ փոքր խելք, բայց քոնը:* Մաքսիմ Գորկի

Սեփական աչքում արդարանալու համար մենք հաճախ մեզ համոզում ենք, որ մեր ուժից վեր է հասնել նպատակին, իսկ իրականում մենք ոչ թե անզոր ենք, այլ անկամ: :Ok:  Լառոշֆուկո

"Բռունցքի իրավունքը" նույնքան անհեթեթ է, որքան, ասենք, կլոր քառակուսին կամ քառակուսի շրջանը:  :LOL: Զեյմե

Չկա օրենք, որ բոլորի սրտովը լինի: Կատո Ավագ

Չկա ավելի, վնասակար կենդանի, քան օրենքներին չհետևող մարդը:  :Angry2: Սավոնարոլա

Հաճախ օրենքը թույլատրում է այն, ինչ թույլ չի տալիս պատիվը: :Cool:  Սորեն

Խիղճը օրենքների օրենքն է: Լամարթին

Հանցանքներ կան, որոնք իրենց փայլով, ծավալով և բացառիկությամբ մեր աչքին դառնում են ներելի, նույնիսկ պանծալի. պետական գանձերի կողոպուտը անվանում են ճարպկություն, իսկ օտար հողերի անարդար զավթումը՝ նվաճում: Լառոշֆուկո

----------

Alba (03.09.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

ուրաքանչյուր ցանկություն մահ է գտնում իր բավարարության մեջ: Իրվինգ

ՈՒժեղ երևակայությունը իրադարձություն է ծնում: Մոնտեն

Կրկնակի և նույնիսկ եռակի կշռադատի այն , ինչ մտքովդ անցնում է: Թեոգնիդես

Ինչ աչքը չի տեսել, սիրտն այն չի էլ խնդրում: Սերվանտես

Դա հին կանոն է, որ մարդ, երբ ցանկանա, կարող է համեստ թվալ, բայց համեստ մարդը չի կարող լպիրշ թվալ: Լիխտենբերգ

Զայրույթը միշտ էլ վատ խորհրդատու է: Զոլա

----------

Alba (03.09.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ամենածիծաղելի ցանկությունը բոլորին դուր գալու ցանկությունն է: Գյոթե

Սահմանափակ մարդիկ սովորաբար դատապարտում են այն ամենը, ինչ դուրս է նրանց մտահորիզոնի սահմաններից: Լառոշֆուկո

Հիմար ցանկությունները երբեմն դաժանորեն պատժվում են իրենց իրագործումով: Կուրց

Ցանկությունը մտքի հայրն է: Շեքսպիր

Ով միշտ անում է այն, ինչ ուզում է, հազվադեպ է անում այն, ինչ պարտավոր է: Լյուդվիգ Ֆոյերբախ

Ավելի դյուրին է զսպել առաջին ցանկությունը, քան բավարարել բոլորը, ինչ գալիս է նրանից հետո: Ֆրանկլին

Երևակայությունը հոգու աչքերն են: Ժուբեր

----------

Alba (03.09.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Թույլ մի տուր, որ լեզուդ խելքիցդ առաջ ընկնի: Քվինտիլիանոս :Hands Up:

----------

Alba (03.09.2009), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Բավական է գաճաճը հսկայի ուսերին բարձրանա, և նա սկսում է պարծենալ, թե ինքը մեծ է հսկայից: Սուֆենբերգ
Ավելի լավ է ընկնել բախտավոր բժշկի, քան գիտնական բժշկի ձեռքը: Դեպերյե :Hands Up: 
Նա, ում երջանկությունը չափից դուրս է երես տալիս, դառնում է տխմար: Պուբլիլիոս Սիրոս
Բնության օրենքներից ոչ մի տեղ չես թաքնվի: Մենանդր

Անօգուտ կյանքը անժամանակ մահ է: Գյոթե

----------

Reh32 (20.04.2011), Ֆոտոն (02.09.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

ժող ջան էս մեկն ինչ որ չհասկացա, ով կասի ինչի՞ մասինա:

*Երիտասարդները կարող են մեռնել, ծերերը՝ պարտավոր են:* 
                                                                                                    Լոնգֆելո

----------


## Tanamasi

> ժող ջան էս մեկն ինչ որ չհասկացա, ով կասի ինչի՞ մասինա:
> 
> *Երիտասարդները կարող են մեռնել, ծերերը՝ պարտավոր են:* 
>                                                                                                     Լոնգֆելո


Երևի նրա մասին, որ բոլորը սպասում են, որ ծերերը մեռնեն։ Կամ էլ ուղղակի Լոնգֆելոն ծեր և հարուստ հորաքույր էր ունեցել, որի թողած ժառանգությանը անհամբեր սպասում էր։  :LOL:

----------

Freddie (04.09.2009), Mariam1556 (03.09.2009), Yeghoyan (04.09.2009), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010), Ուլուանա (03.09.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Երևի նրա մասին, որ բոլորը սպասում են, որ ծերերը մեռնեն։ Կամ էլ ուղղակի Լոնգֆելոն ծեր և հարուստ հորաքույր էր ունեցել, որի թողած ժառանգությանը անհամբեր սպասում էր։


վատ մեկնաբանություն չէր, բայց ոնց որ թե Լոնգֆելոն հայ չի, դժվար աչքն ուրիշի ժառանգության վրա լիներ, կամ էլ ինչ իմանաս....: :Dntknw: մեկ էլ տեսար :LOL:

----------


## Mariam1556

Մարդը միայն իր պատկերացումների մեջ է ամենադժբախտը և ամենաբախտավորը: ԼառոշՖուկո

Ինչ աչքը չի տեսել, սիրտն այն չի էլ խնդրում:
Սերվանտես


Որքան շատ ենք խոսում մեր արժանիքների մասին, այնքան քիչ են դրանց հավատում:
Բոշեն

----------

Կաթիլ (24.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (04.09.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

Լինել խոհեմ, նշանակում է լինել անխոցելի։ 

Ամեն գոյություն նման է նամակի, որի իմաստը փոխվում է հետգրությամբ։      

                                                                                                                               Վ.  Հյուգո

----------

Ֆոտոն (04.09.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

Լավ գրքերի հետ ծանոթության մեծացումը նեղացնում է այն մարդկանց շրջանակը, որոնց հետ շփումը մեզ հաճելի է։            Ֆոերբախ

Մարդը ստեղծվել է արարչագործության վերջին օրը, երբ աստված արդեն հոգնել էր։  :Smile:      Մարկ Տվեն

----------

Հայկօ (06.09.2009), Ուլուանա (04.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Կանայք երբեք չեն սխալվում. սխալվելը մարդկային է: 
*Օտտո Վալինգեր*
Լավերը շուտ են մեռնում, վատերը տնքտնքում են ու չեն մեռնում: 
*Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան*
Լավերը շուտ են մեռնում, թե? մահն է թանկացնում կյանքը:  
*Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան*
Ծերունիները սովորաբար չեն գայթում: Նրանք քայլելու մեջ հասունի փորձ ու մանկան զգուշություն ունեն:
*Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան*
Բիանշոն. Սիրում են, որովհետև սիրում են:
Ռաստինյակ. Բայց ես սիրում եմ միանգամայն այլ նկատառումներով:
*Բալզակ*
Տեսե?լ եք արդյոք, թե ինչպես է առյուծը հորանջում կենդանաբանական այգում: Դա տխուր տեսարան է:
*  Բալզակ*
Լատուշը չափազանց շատ խորհուրդներ էր տալիս Բալզակին- դա դժվար է ներել: Բալզակը չէր հետևում այդ խորհուրդներին- դա անհնար է ներել:
*Անդրե Մորուա*
Եթե կյանքը ձանձրալի կինոնկար է, ինչու? չթողնել և դուրս գալ կեսից:
*Roger McGough*
Կարելի է նույնիսկ վատ տողեր մեջբերել, եթե դրանք պատկանում են մեծ բանաստեղծի:
*Շոդերլո դը Լակլո*
Սիրով կխոստովանեմ, որ երջանկությունը փողի մեջ չէ, բայց պետք է ընդունել, որ փողը նպաստում է երջանկությանը:
*Շոդերլո դը Լակլո*
Շատ հանցանքներ ես անկարող կլինեի կատարել թերևս ոչ այնքան այն պատճառով, որ վատ բան են, որքան այն պատշառով, որ տգեղ բան են:
*   Հենրիկ Սենկևիչ*
Բայց ես նման եմ այն ձկան, որ այն հարցին, թե ինչ համեմով է ուզում եփվել, պատասխանում է, թե նախ և առաջ` ամենևին չի ուզում եփվել:
* Հենրիկ Սենկևիչ*
-Ճշմարտությունը ինչու? կը բռնաբարվի միշտ:
-Որովհետև մերկ է և գեղեցիկ:
* Երվանդ Օտյան*
-Ինչու? այդպես կը խմես:
-Վիշտերս խեղդելու համար:
-Կը հաջողի?ս գոնե...
-Ոչ, անպիտանները լավ լողալ գիտեն:
*Երվանդ Օտյան*
-Մարդուն միայն երեք արշին հող է պետք:
-ոչ թե մարդուն, այլ դիակին: Մարդուն ողջ երկրագունդն է պետք:
* Ա. Պ. Չեխով*
Մահը սարսափելի է, բայց ավելի սարսափելի կլիներ գիտակցումը, որ ապրելու թե հավերժ և երբեք չես մահանալու:
*Ա. Պ. Չեխով*

----------

Arpine (26.09.2011), Reh32 (20.04.2011), Yeghoyan (26.04.2010), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2011)

----------


## Հարդ

Աստված քեզ խելք տվեց ու ասաց. <<Կօգտագործես, երբ խելոքանաս>>

----------

Freeman (04.09.2011), Mariam1556 (06.09.2009), Morpheus_NS (12.09.2009), Reh32 (20.04.2011), Sayuri (18.09.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Կարճ մտքերը նրանով են լավ, որ լուրջ ընթերցողին ստիպում են ինքնուրույն մտածել:

----------

Morpheus_NS (12.09.2009), Tanamasi (12.09.2009), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

<<Կան մարդիկ, որոնք նման են ժամանակակից խանութներին, ցուցափեղկերում ամեն ինչ կա, սակայն մտնում ես՝ դատարկ է>>։
                                                                                               Շեքսպիր 


<<Որքան զվարճալի է մարդ արարածը, երբ նա հագնում է բաճկոն ու տաբատ, իսկ խելքը թողնում է տանը>>։
                                                                                                    Հարֆիլդ

----------

sharick (12.09.2009), Tanamasi (12.09.2009), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2011), Ուլուանա (12.09.2009)

----------


## sharick

> Երևի նրա մասին, որ բոլորը սպասում են, որ ծերերը մեռնեն։ Կամ էլ ուղղակի Լոնգֆելոն ծեր և հարուստ հորաքույր էր ունեցել, որի թողած ժառանգությանը անհամբեր սպասում էր։


Նրա մասին ա այս միտքը , որ երիտասարդները մահանում են , բայց ծերերը պարտավոր են մահանալ նրա համար ` որ  նոր մարդիկ աշխարհ գան նրանց փոխարեն...

----------

Գանգրահեր (10.09.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Նրա մասին ա այս միտքը , որ երիտասարդները մահանում են , բայց ծերերը պարտավոր են մահանալ նրա համար ` որ  նոր մարդիկ աշխարհ գան նրանց փոխարեն...


Ես մեկա էլի չհասկացամ ինչ է նշանակում ,,ծերերը պարտավոր են մահանալ նրա համար ` որ  նոր մարդիկ աշխարհ գան նրանց փոխարեն,, : Այսինքն, եթե ծերը չմահանա այդպես էլ նոր մարդ չի ծնվի, հա՞ :Think:  ինչ-որ տարօրինակ բացատրություն է

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես մեկա էլի չհասկացամ ինչ է նշանակում ,,ծերերը պարտավոր են մահանալ նրա համար ` որ  նոր մարդիկ աշխարհ գան նրանց փոխարեն,, : Այսինքն, եթե ծերը չմահանա այդպես էլ նոր մարդ չի ծնվի, հա՞ ինչ-որ տարօրինակ բացատրություն է


Ինձ թվում է՝ մենք պարտավոր չենք վերծանել ամեն մի անիմաստ աֆորիզմ։ Հիմա կարող է Լոնգֆելոն էդ պահին իր ծերուկ ծնողների վրա կատաղած է եղել ու էդպիսի անիմաստ միտք է երկնել  :Jpit: , առանձնապես խոր միտք էլ չի, էլի, որ էդքան խորացել եք։ Առաջարկում եմ պարզապես մոռանալ։  :Wink:

----------

Tanamasi (12.09.2009), Yeghoyan (12.09.2009), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010), Շինարար (27.09.2009)

----------


## Apsara

Լուսավորյալ դառնալու ամենակարճ ճանապարհը դա անվերջ համբերություն ունենալն է: :Smile:

----------


## sharick

> Ես մեկա էլի չհասկացամ ինչ է նշանակում ,,ծերերը պարտավոր են մահանալ նրա համար ` որ  նոր մարդիկ աշխարհ գան նրանց փոխարեն,, : Այսինքն, եթե ծերը չմահանա այդպես էլ նոր մարդ չի ծնվի, հա՞ ինչ-որ տարօրինակ բացատրություն է


Չե  :Smile:  նոր մարդիկ կծնվեն...բայց`երկրի վրա մարդիկ կսկսեն շատանալ  (Տեղ չի լինի ել ապրելու, թթվածինն ել կսկսի չհերիքել բոլորին) դե պատկերացրու .... 
Մի գուցե մի քիչ ծիծաղելի բացատրություն ե թվում ...բայց խորը մտածի....

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չե  նոր մարդիկ կծնվեն...բայց`երկրի վրա մարդիկ կսկսեն շատանալ  (Տեղ չի լինի ել ապրելու) դե պատկերացրու ....


Է՜, լավ, էլի։  :Jpit:  Մի հատ էլ կոնկրետ տարիք չսահմանեի՞ն, որ իմանայինք՝ քանի տարեկանում ենք պարտավոր մեռնել, հանկարծ օրենք չխախտենք։

----------

Ֆոտոն (13.09.2009)

----------


## sharick

> Է՜, լավ, էլի։  Մի հատ էլ կոնկրետ տարիք չսահմանեի՞ն, որ իմանայինք՝ քանի տարեկանում ենք պարտավոր մեռնել։


ուրեմն մարդիկ կարող էին անմահ լինել..... :LOL:   ինչ կլիներ ? աշխարհում մարդկանց թիվը էնքան կշատանար ...որ ....

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ուրեմն մարդիկ կարող էին անմահ լինել.....  ինչ կլիներ ? աշխարհում մարդկանց թիվը էնքան կշատանար ...որ ....


Էդ արդեն ուրիշ հարց է։ Ամեն դեպքում «պարտավոր» բառն էս դեպքում ոչ մի կերպ ընդունելի չեմ համարում։  :Wink:

----------


## sharick

> ուրեմն մարդիկ կարող էին անմահ լինել.....  ինչ կլիներ ? աշխարհում մարդկանց թիվը էնքան կշատանար ...որ ....


կկոտորեին իրար

----------


## sharick

> Էդ արդեն ուրիշ հարց է։ Ամեն դեպքում «պարտավոր» բառն էս դեպքում ոչ մի կերպ ընդունելի չեմ համարում։


Դէ ուզել ա ասի ...ծերերը արդեն իրանց կյանքը ապրել են ,պիտի գնան , որ նոր մարդկանց համար տեղ լինի.... :Wink:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Դէ ուզել ա ասի ...ծերերը արդեն իրանց կյանքը ապրել են ,պիտի գնան , որ նոր մարդկանց համար տեղ լինի....


Դե ուզեն-չուզեն պիտի գնան. անմահության գաղտնիքը դեռ չի բացահայտված  :Smile:

----------


## Tanamasi

Մտքի նպատակը անհատի գոյատևումն է։ Այն միշտ փնտրում է իր ճշմարտացիության հաստատում, ինչպես և արդարացում, որը հետևում է գոյատևման նրա ձգտումից։ 

Կառավարման հոգեբանություն. ուսումնական ձեռնարկ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե ուզեն-չուզեն պիտի գնան. անմահության գաղտնիքը դեռ չի բացահայտված


Հա, այսինքն՝ մեռնում են, որովհետև չեն կարող չմեռնել, էդպիսին է կյանքի բնույթը, բայց ոչ թե որովհետև պարտավոր են զգում իրենց, կամ դա իրենց պարտականությունն է։  :LOL:  
Ի դեպ, որ էդքան խորացաք, ես էլ որոշեցի անգլերեն տարբերակը գտնել, ու պարզվեց, որ must-ն են թարգմանել «պարտավոր», իսկ must–ը բնավ ոչ միշտ է էդ իմաստն արտահայտում։ Տվյալ դեպքում ճիշտ կլիներ թարգմանել որպես «պետք է», որն անխուսափելիության իմաստ ունի, ոչ թե պարտականության։

----------

Tanamasi (14.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

"ճգնաժամը /recession/ այն է  երբ որ հարևանտ  կորցնում է աշխատանքը,
իսկ ես դու ես կորցնում աշխատանքտ՝ դա դեպրեսիան է:"

Ռիչարդ Նիքսոն

/սա գրել եմ որպես իմաստուն միտք  :Wink: /

----------

Ուլուանա (13.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

"Մեր թշնամիները բաշարող ու քթի ծակ ունեցող են, սակայն մենք էլ ենք այդպիսին: Նրանք երբեք չեն դադարում մոգոնել ներ ձևեր, վնասելու մեր երկրին, և ժողովրդին: Մենք նունպես  "

Ջորջ Բուշ կրտսեր

/ :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: /

----------

Հայկօ (14.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> "Մեր թշնամիները բաշարող ու քթի ծակ ունեցող են, սակայն մենք էլ ենք այդպիսին: Նրանք երբեք չեն դադարում մոգոնել ներ ձևեր, վնասելու մեր երկրին, և ժողովրդին: Մենք նունպես  "
> 
> Ջորջ Բուշ կրտսեր
> 
> /  /


 :LOL:  Կարծում եմ՝ տափակ մտքերի համար կարելի է առանձին թեմա բացել։  :LOL:  Կամ էլ հենց Ջորջ Բուշ կրտսերի մտային գոհարներին նվիրված թեմա, ինչպես, ասենք, Կարապետիչի գոհարների համար էր ժամանակին բացվել։  ::}:

----------

shatboyov (02.06.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Աստված խոսում է իմ միջոցով: 
Ջորջ Բուշ Կրտսեր

----------


## Anisa

Այն ամենը, ինչ ուղղված է՝ կարկատված է: Հանցավոր առաքինին կարկատված է մեղքով: Իսկ ուղղված մեղքը ՝ առաքինության կարկատանն է:
              Շեքսպիր «Տասներկուերորդ գիշեր կամ ինչ կամենաք»

Երաժշտությունը մտածել չի կարող, բայց այն կարող է ձևավորել միտքը:

----------

Kuk (14.09.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ոչ միայն հանճար ու որևէ առանձին հատկություն հարկավոր չէ լավ զորավարին, այլ ընդհակառակը, նրա մեջ պետք է բացակայեն մարդկային ամենաբարձր հատկությունները՝ սեր, պոեզիա, քնքշություն, փիլիսոփայական որոնող միտք: Նա պետք է սահմանափակ լինի, հաստատ համոզված այն բանում, թե իր արածի շատ կարևոր է, և այդ դեպքում միայն նա քաջ զորավար կլինի:

_Լև Տոլստոյ «Պատերազմ և խաղաղություն_»

----------

Մանուլ (14.09.2009)

----------


## Մանուլ

Երբ անհրաժեշտ է ընտրություն կատարել, իսկ Դուք դա չեք անում, դա նույնպես ընտրություն է: 
_
Ուիլյամ Ջեյմս_

----------

Empty`Tears (22.10.2009), Kuk (14.09.2009), Գանգրահեր (10.09.2010), Երկնային (14.09.2009), Ուլուանա (14.09.2009), Սելավի (14.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Մենք այս աշխարհ ենք եկել անկախ մեր կամքից և կլքենք այն ոչ մեր կամքով:


Եթե նա, ով աղոթում է, ցանկանում է դրանով խաբել, ապա Աստծուն ավելի մոտ է նա, ով կանխամտածված չի աղոթում:

Աբու-լ-Ալա ալ-Մաարի

----------

Սլիմ (15.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

եվ ընկերջ հետ, և թշնամու հետ դու պետք է լինել Լավ
ով խառնվածքով բարի է, նրա մեջ  չարություն չես գտնի
*կվիրավորես ընկերոջտ՝ կվաստակես թշնամի դու
Թշնամուտ կգրկես, ընկեր կվաստակես*

Օմար Խայամ

Հ.Գ. Շատ դուրս եկավ, անչափ ուսուցողական է: պարզ ու հանճարեղ…
Բառացի թարգմանեցի, էնքան էլ դուրս չեկավ, դրա համար տեղադրեմ ռուսական տարբերակը , որտեղից թարգմանել եմ 

И с другом и с врагом ты должен быть хорош! 
Кто по натуре добр, в том злобы не найдешь.
Обидишь друга — наживешь врага ты, 
Врага обнимешь — друга обретешь. 

Омар Хайям

----------


## Հարդ

*Խելոքների և դատարկների տարբերությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ խելոքները տեղյակ են իրենց դատարկությունից:

........ .........*

----------

Morpheus_NS (15.09.2009), Yevuk (21.10.2009), Մանուլ (15.09.2009), Ուլուանա (15.09.2009)

----------


## sharick

> Կներեք անհաջող թարգմանության համար 
> *Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես*
> Ես քեզ սիրում եմ ոչ թե նրա համար, թե ով ես դու, այլ նրա համար, թե ով եմ ես, երբ քո կողքին եմ:
> Ոչ ոք արժանի չէ քո արցունքներին: Նրանք, ովքեր արժանի են, չեն ստիպի, որ արտասվես:
> Եթե մեկը քեզ չի սիրում այնքան, ինչքան դու ես ուզում, չի նշանակում, որ նա քեզ չի սիրում իր ողջ էությամբ:
> Իսկական ընկերը նա է, ով բռնում է քո ձեռքը և դիպչում սրտիդ:
> Երբեք մի՛ դադարիր ժպտալուց, նույնիսկ երբ տխուր ես. ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է սիրահարվել քո ժպիտին:
> Դու կարող ես պարզապես մարդ լինել այս աշխարհում, բայց ինչ-որ մեկի համար դու աշխարհն ես:
> Ժամանակ մի անցկացրու այնպիսի մարդու հետ, որի համար կարևոր չէ քեզ հետ ժամանակ անցկացնելը:
> ...



Շատ լավն էր ...  :Smile:  շատ

----------


## Yeghoyan

Յուրաքանչյուր մարմին սկսում է մեռնել իր ծննդյան պահից և ինքն իր մեջ կրում է իր գալիք քայքայման պատճառները: 
Ժան Ժակ Ռուսո

Ցանկանալ մահ, երբ ապրում ես, նույնքան փոքրոգություն է, որքան ափսոսալ կյանքը, երբ հասել է մեռնելու ժամանակը: 
Ֆրանս

Զարմանալի է կառուցված մարդը, նա վշտանում է, երբ կորցնում է հարստությունը, և անտարբեր է այն բանի նկատմամբ, որ անվերադարձ անցնում են նրա կյանքի օրերը: 
Աբուլ-Ֆարաջ

----------


## Շինարար

Եթե մարդս իմանար, թե ինչպես պետք է ապրել, նա երբեք չէր մեռնի:
_Ռոբերտ Փեն Ուորըն_

----------

urartu (16.10.2009), Հարդ (13.10.2009)

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

Մարդու համար աշխարհում չկա ավելի հետաքրքիր բան, քան մարդիկ:
Վ. Հումբոլդա

Ամենադեմոկրատական ուսմունքներից առաջինն այն է, որ բոլոր մարդիկ հետաքրքիր են:
Հ. Չեստերտոն

Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ մի ամբողջ հատոր է, եթե միայն դուք գիտեք, թե ինչպես կարդալ այն:

Ու. Չենինգ

Մարդիկ, որոնց անմիջապես հասկանում ես, մարդիկ` առանց մնացորդի, անհետաքրքիր են: Մարդը, ըստ հնարավորինս, պետք է իր մեջ պարունակի ամեն ինչ, գումարած էլի ինչ-որ բան:

Մ. Գորկի

Մարդու մասին չի կարելի դատել առաջին հայացքից. արժանիքները սովորաբար պատված են համեստության քողով, թերությունները քողարկված են կեղծավորության դիմակով:

Ժ. Լաբրյուեր

Մարդիկ երբեք չեն լինում ո՛չ չափազանց լավ, ո՛չ չափազանց վատ:

Ֆ. Լարոշֆուկո

Մարդու առաքինության մասին պետք է դատել ոչ թե ըստ նրա պոռթկումների, այլ ըստ ամենօրյա գործերի:

Բ. Պասկալ

Մարդուն ճանաչելու համար պետք է նրան սիրել:

Լ. Ֆոյերբախ

Մարդկանց փոխելու համար հարկավոր է սիրել նրանց: Նրանց վրա ներգործելը համամասնական է նրանց նկատմամբ սիրուն:

Ի. Պեստալոցցի

Որևէ մեկի հատկանիշը գնահատելու համար հարկավոր է այդ հատկանիշի որոշ մասն ունենալ նաև իր մեջ:

Վ. Շեքսպիր

----------

Yevuk (21.10.2009), Ուլուանա (15.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Արյունոտ ձեռքը և խելոք գլուխը պապերից են ժառանգում:

Ինչպես գրաստի հետ, այնպես էլ որդու հետ պետք է խոսել գավազանով:

Մարդկանց մասին որքան ավելի վատ դատես, այնքան ավելի ճշմարիտ կլինես:

----------


## cold skin

*Շատ հեշտ է անզգա լինել ցերեկը, իսկ գիշերը դա հնարավոր չէ…
*

*Դժոխքի ճանապարհը պատված է շատ խրտվիլակներով: Բայց դա իմ մեղքը չէ:


Կյանքը վայելել՝ նշանակում է կարողանալ ծախսած փողի դիմաց ստանալ համարժեք բան և գիտակցել այդ: Աշխարհը իսկական շուկա է…*

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ծառ կտրողի քոքը կտրվի:

_Հին հայկական անեծք, ասում են միշտ կպնում ա..._

----------

snow (16.10.2009)

----------


## snow

Աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ հեղուկը, դա կանացի արցունքներն են. 
 Ջ. Մորլի
Սիրո բոցը այնպես չի ջերմացնում, ինչպես ջերմացնում են փառքի առաջին ճառագայթները: 

Իրվինգ
«Ես ոտքերից բավականին բարձր եմ»,- հպարտությամբ մտածում էր քիթը, երբ հանկարծ ոտքերը սայթաքեցին, և քիթը կպավ գետնին...
Վաչագան Սարգսյա

Հիրավի մեծ են նրանք, ում սիրտը խփում է բոլորի համար:
Ռ. Ռոլան

----------

Կաթիլ (24.01.2010), Սլիմ (16.10.2009)

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

Խուսափե՛ք այն մարդկանցից, ովքեր ձգտում են գցել ձեր հավատը ձեր նկատմամբ: Բնավորության այդ գիծը յուրահատուկ է մանր մարդկանց: Մեծ մարդը, ընդհակառակը, ձեզ ներշնչում է, որ դուք նույնպես կարող եք դառնալ մեծ:

Մարկ Տվեն

----------

dvgray (21.10.2009), Դեկադա (21.10.2009), Երկնային (20.10.2009), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010)

----------


## Lexsa

Քանի դեռ մենք քայլող գերեզմանոցներ ենք, ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք երկրի վրա կյանքի
պայմանների լավացման որևէ հույս ունենալ։
Լև Տոլստոյ

Իմ կարծիքով, բուսակերական ապրելակերպը մարդու խառնվածքի վրա ունեցած իր զուտ
ֆիզիկական ներգործությամբ ամենաբարերար ազդեցությունը կունենար մարդկության մեծ
մասի վրա։
Ալբերտ Այնշտայն

Ճիշտ է, որ մարդը կենդանիների արքան է. իր դաժանությամբ նա գերազանցում է նրանց։
Մենք ապրում ենք ուրիշների մահվան հաշվին։ Մենք պարզապես քայլող գերեզմանոցներ
ենք։ Վաղ մանկուց ես հրաժարվել եմ միս օգտագործելուց... Կգա ժամանակ, երբ մարդը
կենդանիների սպանությանը կնայի այնպես, ինչպես նայում է մարդու սպանությանը։
Լեոնարդո դա Վինչի

Կենդանիների կարծեցյալ իրավազրկությունը, այն մոլորությունը, որ իբր մեր արարքները
նրանց նկատմամբ բարոյական նշանակություն չունեն, կամ, բարոյականության լեզվով
ասած, որ իբր կենդանիների առաջ պարտականություններ չունենք, ահա սրանում
զայրացուցիչ կոպտություն ու բարբարոսություն է դրսևորվում։
Շոպենհաուեր

Ձեզ երբևէ հետաքրքրե՞լ է, թե ինչու էր Պյութագորասը հրաժարվել մսից։ Իսկ ինձ
հետաքրքրում է, թե ինչպիսի հանգամանքներում և ինչպիսի հոգեվիճակում է մարդն
առաջին անգամ դիպել մեռած կենդանիների արյանն ու մսին՝ սեղանները զարդարելով
քայքայվող մեռած մարմիններով, և հանդգնել է ուտելիք անվանել այն, ինչը դեռ վերջերս
բառաչում էր, մկկում, շարժվում ու ապրում։ Կարո՞ղ են արդյոք աչքերը հանգիստ նայել, թե
ինչպես են կոկորդ կտրում, մաշկ քերթում և մարմնի մի մասն անջատում մյուսից... Ինչպե՞ս
կարող են ռունգերը տանել այդ գարշահոտությունը։ Մի՞թե սրտխառնոց չի առաջացնում
ուրիշի խեղված մսի անմաքուր համը։
Պլուտարքոս

Երբ մարդն ուզում է վագրին սպանել, դա սպորտ է համարվում, իսկ երբ վագրն է ուզում
մարդուն սպանել, դա դաժանություն է համարվում:
Բեռնարդ Շոու

Կենդանիներն իմ ընկերներն են... Իսկ ընկերներիս ես չեմ ուտում։
Բեռնարդ Շոու

----------

cold skin (21.10.2009), Դատարկություն (21.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Կյանքում երկու բան է հավերժ` մեկը տիեզերքը, որը դեռ կասկածելի է, մյուսը մարդկային հիմարությունը....

----------

Կաթիլ (24.01.2010)

----------


## snow

Մարդիկ ոչ թե ծնվում, այլ դառնում են այն, ինչ որ կան:
Կ. Հելվեցիուս

----------


## Lexsa

Անմեղսունակ հնարավոր չե լինել: Թերևս հնարավոր է յուրաքանչյուր տարվա, ամսվա և
օրվա հետ դառնալ ավելի ու ավելի անմեղ: Սրանում է կայանում ամբողջ մարդկության
իրական կյանքն ու բարեկեցությունը:
Լև Տոլստոյ
Նա, ով չի գնահատում կյանքը, արժանի չե դրան.
Լեոնարդո դա Վինչի
Ես ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում, թե ինչու կենդանիները պետք է մորթվեն` մարդկանց
որպես սնունդ ծառայելու համար, երբ կան դրա այքան փոխարինողներ. Վերջիվերջո,
մարդը կարող ե ապրել առանց մսի - Դալայ Լամա

----------


## Lexsa

*   Ո'չ թեիզմ, ո'չ աթեիզմ, պարզապես` էիզմ: 
  Ալեքսանդր Արորդի Վարպետյան

----------


## Farfalla

Ով երբեք երեխա չի եղել , երբեք հասուն մարդ չի դառնա: Չ. Չապլին

Այն մարդը, որին ոչ ոք դուր չի գալիս, անհամեմատ ավելի դժբախտ է, քան նա, ով ոչ մեկին դուր չի գալիս: Ֆ. Լարոշֆուկո

Երբ խմում ես`չափդ իմացիր, այլապես կարող ես քիչ խմել:

----------


## Համիկ

Երբեք չկանգնել, եթե հնարավոր է նստել, երբեք չնստել, եթե հնարավոր է պառկել և երբեք չանել վաղը այն, ինչ հնարավոր է անել վաղը չէ մյուս օրը:

Չգիտեմ, որտեղից եմ  լսել:

----------

Ուլուանա (23.10.2009)

----------


## snow

Ով չի կարողանում խնայել քիչը, նա չի կարող նաև պահել շատը:
Պուբլիլիոս Սիրոս

Ծերերի խրատները նման են ձմեռային արևին` նրանք լուսավորում են, սակայն չեն տաքացնում:
Վովենարգ

Ամեն մի, նույնիսկ ամենալավ քաղաքի ծայրամասում ջրափոս կա:
Քելի

Մարդը միայն իր պատկերացումների մեջ է ամենադժբախտը և ամենաբախտավորը:
ԼառոշՖուկո

----------

CactuSoul (23.10.2009), Դատարկություն (22.10.2009), Դեկադա (23.10.2009), Ուլուանա (23.10.2009)

----------


## snow

Հիշողությունն իր տրամադրության տակ ունի ավելի տարողունակ պահեստարան, քան հնարանքը:
                                     Մոնտեն 

Չկա ոչինչ ավելի կենսունակ, քան հիշողությունները: 
                                                           Գարսիա Լորկա

Մարդու ճակատագիրը ինքը մարդն է:
                                                           Բրեխտ

----------

Դատարկություն (22.10.2009), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010)

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

Իրենից դժգոհ լինելը խելացի կյանքի անհրաժեշտ պայմանն է: Միայն այդ դժգոհությունն է մղում աշխատելու իր վրա:
Լ. Ն. Տոլստոյ

----------

CactuSoul (23.10.2009), Դատարկություն (22.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

Բոլորս մենք խրված ենք ճահճի մեջ, սակայն մեզանից որոշները նայում են աստղերին.
Օսկար Ուայլդ

----------

CactuSoul (24.10.2009), Jarre (25.10.2009), snow (23.10.2009), Հայկօ (25.10.2009), Հայուհի (15.09.2010)

----------


## dvgray

Կյանքում հնարավոր է երկու ողբերգություն: Առաջինը ՝ ստանալ այն, ինչի մասին երազում ես, երկրորդը՝ չստանալ:

Օսկար Ուայլդ

----------

Jarre (25.10.2009), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010)

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

Կյանքում մի անգամ բախտը բախում է յուրաքանչյուր մարդու դուռը, բայց շատ դեպքերում մարդն այդ ժամանակ նստած ե լինում հարևան գինետանը և չի լսում նրա բախյունը: Մարկ Տվեն

----------

Jarre (25.10.2009), Reh32 (20.04.2011)

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

Հոգեկան հատկանիշները չեն կարող տառապել մարմնական այլանդակություններից, այնինչ հոգեկան գեղեցկությունը իր փայլը հաղորդում է նաև մարմնին: Սենեկա Կրտսեր

Զարմանալի է կառուցված մարդը, նա վշտանում է, երբ կորցնում է հարստությունը, և անտարբեր է այն բանի նկատմամբ, որ անվերադարձ անցնում են նրա կյանքի օրերը: Աբուլ-Ֆարաջ

----------

Դատարկություն (24.10.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

Մինչ խելացիները փորձում են հարմարվել աշխարհին,անխելքները` աշխարհը հարմարեցնում են իրենց:


Վատատեսը տեսնում է միայն անվերջանալի փակուղի:Լավատեսը լույս է տեսնում փակուղու վերջում:Իրատեսը տեսնում է փակուղին,լույսը և ընդառաջ շարժվող գնացքը…….

----------

Jarre (25.10.2009), Reh32 (20.04.2011), snow (24.10.2009), Դատարկություն (24.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (24.10.2009)

----------


## Lyonik

Սերը ազնվություն է տալիս նույնիսկ նրանց, որոնց բնությունը մերժել է այդ բանում: (Վ.Շեքսպիր)

Սերը ուժեղ է ինչպես կայծակ, բայց թափանցում է առանց որոտի, և նրա ամենաուժեղ հարվածները հաճելի են: (Մ.Վ.Լոմոնոսով)

Սերը նման է կարմրուկին` որքան ավելի ուշ է գալիս այնքան ավելի վտանգավոր է: (Դ.Ջերորդ)

Կյանքում ամենամեծ երջանկությունը այն հավատն է, որ քեզ սիրում են: (Վ. Հյուգո)

Կյանքը վարդի նման է. նրա յուրաքանչյուր թերթը պատրանք է, իսկ փուշն` իրականություն: ( Արիստոտել)

Կյանքը հետ պտտվող անիվ է. գոնե տեղում մնալու համար առնվազն պետք է առաջ գնալ...

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

Գիտելիքները մարդուն կշիռ են տալիս, իսկ արարքները` փայլ: Սակայն մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը կարողանում է միայն փայլել, բայց ոչ կշռադատել:
Կարլեյկ

Երբ արհամհարանքը փոխադարձ է, մի արհամարհանքը չի ոչնչացնում մյուսին, այլ միայն կրկնապատկում է այն:
Տեսբրոն

----------

Սելավի (25.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կյանքը հետ պտտվող անիվ է. գոնե տեղում մնալու համար առնվազն պետք է առաջ գնալ...


Էս մեկի հեղինակի անունը չէիր գրել. Վաչագան Սարգսյան։  :Wink:  
Մի քանի տարի առաջ ստորագրությունս էր։  :Smile:

----------

ministr (04.11.2009)

----------


## cold skin

Կան մարդիկ, որոնք նման են ժամանակակից խանութներին. ցուցափեղկերում ամեն ինչ կա, սակայն մտնում ես ներս՝ դատարկ է:  
_   Լիխտենբերգ_Կյանքի սանդուղքը լիքն է ծեղերով, և առավել ցավոտ նրանք մխվում են, երբ մենք սահում ենք սանդուղքով ցած:
_Բրաունել_

----------

Farfalla (29.10.2009), Դատարկություն (26.10.2009), Դեկադա (30.10.2009)

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

Այն կարծիքները, որոնք մենք հայտնում ենք ուրիշների վերաբերյալ, վկայում են այն մասին, թե ինչ ենք մենք մեզանից ներակայացնում:
Գրաֆ

Վեհ է ոչ թե այն հոգին, որը ներում է, այլ այն, որը ներելու կարիք չի զգում: Շատոբրիան

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մարդը ծեր չէ, քանի դեռ զղջումները չեն փոխարինել երազանքներին։ 
_Ջոն Բերիմոր_

Սեփական անձի մասին դատեք երազներում ձեր դրսևորած վարքով։
_Ռալֆ Վալդո Էմերսոն_

Լավագույն հարաբերությունն այն է, որում սերը միմյանց նկատմամբ գերազանցում է միմյանց կարիքն ունենալուն։ 
_Անհայտ հեղինակ_

Բարկությունը երկար պահելը նման է ձեռքով տաք քարածուխ բռնելուն՝ ինչ–որ մեկի վրա նետելու մտադրությամբ, բայց, ի վերջո, այրվածք ստացողը դուք եք։ 
_Բուդդա_

Արվեստագետը հատուկ տեսակի մարդ չէ, ավելի շուտ՝ ամեն մարդ հատուկ տեսակի արվեստագետ է։
_Անանդա Կումարասվամի_

Ներման գերագույն աստիճանն այն է, երբ կարողանում ես ինքդ քեզ ներել այն բոլոր վերքերի համար, որ պատճառել ես սեփական կյանքիդ։ Ներումը սեփական անձի նկատմամբ սիրո արտահայտություն է։ Երբ ներում ես ինքդ քեզ, սկսվում է ինքնաընդունումը, և սեփական անձի հանդեպ սերն աճում է։
_Դոն Միգել Ռուիզ_

----------

No Broken Hearted Girl (03.11.2009), Sona_Yar (09.11.2009), Գուգօ (07.11.2009), Դատարկություն (03.11.2009), Սելավի (03.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Խելացին շատ բան է կարողանում սովորել թշնամուց:

Քանի դեռ ջահել ես, հարգիր նրան, ով թույլ է ու ալեհեր, որպեսզի քեզ էլ հարգեն կյանքիդ մայրամուտին:

Իմաստունն իր համար ընտրում է ուրախ և դյուրահամոզ բարեկամի:

Բնությունը մարդու ձեռքը տվել է գործիք` մտավոր բարոյական ուժ, բայց նա այդ ուժը կարող է օգտագործել նաև դեպի հակառակ կողմը, ուստի առանց բարոյական հիմքերի` մարդն իր սեռական ճաշակի բնազդներում դառնում է ամենասրբապիղծ և վայրի, ստոր մի էակ:

 Կրքերին իշխում է ոչ թե նա, ով բոլորովին խուսափում է դրանցից, այլ նա, ով դրանցից օգտվում է այնպես, ինչպես կառավարում են նավը կամ ձիուն, այսինքն` դրանց ուղղում են այնտեղ, ուր հարկավոր է և օգտակար:

 Ծանոթություն մի' հաստատիր այնպիսիների հետ, ովքեր նոր ընկերներին գերադասում են հներից: Իմացի'ր` ինչպես դավաճանել են մեզ` իրենց փորձված ընկերներին, այդպես էլ կդավաճանեն նորերին:

Փաղաքշանքով գրեթե միշտ ավելի շատ բանի կհասնես, քան` ուժով:

----------

Sona_Yar (09.11.2009), Գուգօ (07.11.2009), Դեկադա (08.11.2009), Շինարար (03.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

Ամենուր իրեն տանը զգալու արտոնությունը պատկանում է միայն արքաներին, անառակ աղջիկներին ու գողերին: Բալզակ

Ամենաուժեղ ջուրն աշխարհում կանացի արցունքներն են:

Ոչ մի բան այնպես միահամուռ չեն գովում, ինչպես լավ եղանակը, և այն պատճառով, որ այն կարելի է գովել առանց նախանձի:

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.11.2009), Reh32 (07.03.2011), snow (09.11.2009), Yevuk (07.11.2009), Գուգօ (07.11.2009), Դեկադա (08.11.2009), Սլիմ (04.11.2009)

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

Ճշմարտությունը, ինչպես և թանկարժեք իրը, պետք չէ պճնազարդել, սակայն այն պետք է այնպես տեղավորել, որ լուսավորվի շահեկանորեն: Սանտայանա

Անկեղծությունը չի կարելի համարել ճշմարտության վկայություն և ճշմարիտ վարքագծի ապացույց. դուք կարող եք թույն խմել, անկեղծորեն հավատալով, որ անհրաժեշտ դեղամիջոց եք ընդունել, բայց արդյո՞ք ձեր հավատը կփրկի ձեզ մահից: Թրայոն Էդվարդս

Միամտությունը բարոյական անմեղությունն է, որը, հազիվ ճաշակելով ճանաչողության ծառից, սկսում է ամաչել իր մերկությունից ու թաքնվում է: Աուերբախ

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.11.2009), CactuSoul (04.11.2009), Գուգօ (07.11.2009)

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

Որպեսզի իմանաս ինքդ քեզ, պետք է ճանաչես ուրիշներին: Բյոռնե

Թանկարժեք քարը ցեխի մեջ էլ պահում է իր արժեքը: Բյոռնե

Բավական չէ բժիշկ լինել, պետք է կարողանալ և բուժել: Բրեխտ

Վատ ավելով սենյակը չես ավլի: Բրիջ

Արժեքավոր մարդ երևալու համար պիտի լինել այդպիսին: Բուալո

Չսպասեք, թե աշխարհը լուսավոր կերևա, եթե դուք չեք հանում սև ակնոցները: Չարլզ Էլիոթ

----------

Yevuk (07.11.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Մեր կյանքն անցնում է ձգտումների մեջ`ինչ մենք չունենք, և ափսոսանքների մեջ`ինչ այլևս չենք ունենա:
*Ռու
*

Սրամտությունները զրույցի աղն են, բայց ոչ սնունդը:
*Հեզլիթ
*

Ինչքան տարիքս առնում եմ, այնքան քիչ եմ վստահում հայտնի դարձվածքին, որն ասում է, թե իմաստությունը գալիս է տարիների հետ:
*Մենքեն*

Ցինիկ դառնալու համար պետք է լինել խելոք, իսկ դրանից խույս տալու համար պետք է լնել իմաստուն:
*Հյորթս*

----------

CactuSoul (10.11.2009), Sona_Yar (09.11.2009), Yeghoyan (11.11.2009), Դատարկություն (08.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Աշխատությունը բոլոր առաքինությունների մայրն է, ինչպես ծուլությունը ծնող է ամենայն մոլության: Անգործ մնացած հողի վրա բուսնում են ամեն տեսակի անպիտան խոտեր, իսկ մշակվող հողը, որը նպատակ ունի շատերին սնունդ տալու, զարդարվում է ամեն տեսակի բարիքով:

*Ղազարոս Աղայան*


Ձանձրույթը աշխարհ է եկել ծուլության միջոցով:

*Վոլտեր*

----------

Դեկադա (08.11.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

_Ծիծաղել հարկավոր է, չսպասելով երջանկությանը, որ չմեռնես չծիծաղած: 
Լաբրյուեր 


Երջանկությունը առողջության նման է, երբ այն չես նկատում նշանակում է նա կա: Տուրգենև

Մենք ճակատագրին ենք վերագրում մեր բոլոր դժբախտությունները, սակայն երբեք նրան չենք վերագրում մեր հաժողությունները: 
Ռեժիմանսե
_

----------

Sona_Yar (09.11.2009), Yeghoyan (11.11.2009), Սելավի (08.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ձանձրույթը աշխարհ է եկել ծուլության միջոցով:
> 
> *Վոլտեր*


Ավելի պատկերավոր ասած՝ ծուլությունը ձանձրույթի մայրն է։  :Smile:

----------

Yeghoyan (11.11.2009), Դեկադա (08.11.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Այս աշխարհում ապրել՝ նշանակում է մշտապես պայքարել և մշտապես հաղթել:  *Պիսարև*

Խելացի և  իմաստուն մարդիկ պայքարում են մինչև վերջ: *Պիսարև*

Պսակ հյուսելն ավելի հեշտ է , քան նրան արժանի գլուխ գտնելը:   *Վոլֆգանգ Գյոթե*

----------

Yeghoyan (11.11.2009), Ուլուանա (10.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Պսակ հյուսելն ավելի հեշտ է , քան նրան արժանի գլուխ գտնելը:   *Վոլֆգանգ Գյոթե*


Լավն է։  :Smile: 
Սրան համարժեք մի ուրիշ աֆորիզմ հիշեցի.

Ընկերոջ համար մեռնելն այնքան դժվար չէ, որքան այնպիսի ընկեր գտնելը, հանուն որի արժե մեռնել։
_Միգել Սերվանտես_

----------

A.r.p.i. (11.11.2009), Yeghoyan (11.11.2009), Սելավի (10.11.2009), Փոքրիկ (10.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (10.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մարդը կոտորակի նման է. համարիչն այն է, ինչ նա կա, իսկ հայտարարը՝ այն, ինչ նա մտածում է իր մասին։ Որքան մեծ է հայտարարը, այնքան փոքր է կոտորակը։
_Ժան-Ժակ Ռուսո_

----------

ministr (10.11.2009), Sona_Yar (10.11.2009), Yeghoyan (11.11.2009), Yevuk (10.11.2009), Դատարկություն (10.11.2009), Մարկիզ (10.11.2009), Փոքրիկ (10.11.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

_Ինչ աչքը չի տեսել, սիրտն այն չի էլ խնդրում: Սերվանտես


Մենք շնորհակալ ենք հիշողությանն այն բանի համար, որ մեզ հնարավորություն է տալիս հիշելու: Սակայն հարկ է երախտագետ լինել նրան նաև այն բանի համար, որ հնարավորություն է տալիս մոռանալու: Էրիո


Արդարությունը պետք է ուժեղ լինի, իսկ ուժը պետք է լինի արդարացի: Պասկալ Բլեզ_

----------

Reh32 (20.04.2011), snow (11.11.2009), Sona_Yar (17.11.2009)

----------


## snow

Ծննդյան օրերը նշվում են նրա համար, որպեսզի մեր ծանոթները կարողանան ազատվել այն անպետք իրերից, որ ստացել են իրենց ծննդյան օրը։

Մահը կույր է, բայց ամնենքին լավ կտեսնի:

                                                Ավետիք Իսահակյան

Ավելի մեծ քաջություն է պահանջվում Տառապելու  համար, քան Մահանալու:

                                                  Նապոլիոն

----------

A.r.p.i. (18.11.2009), Yeghoyan (11.11.2009), Երկնային (11.11.2009), Ուլուանա (11.11.2009)

----------


## snow

Ընդունենք,որ մենք չենք շարժվում-մեր փոխարեն շարժվում է ժամանակը,և օրերը իրենց սլացքի մեջ  տանում են այն պատրանքը,որը մարդ այնքան կուզեր պահել...

                                                                                          Ռ. ՌՈԼԱՆ
Ամեն դեպքում ամուսնացեք. եթե լավ կին ունենաք, երջանիկ կլինեք ամբողջ կյանքում, եթե վատը դուրս եկավ, կդառնաք ՓԻԼԻՍՈՓԱ, իսկ դա ամեն դեպքում լավ է:

----------

Yeghoyan (11.11.2009), Դատարկություն (27.11.2009)

----------


## snow

Մայրը միշտ մայր է, որդիքն են տարբեր:
_Պ. Սեվակ_

Մայրական անեղծ համբույրները պարունակում են աստվածային նեկտար:
_Օնորե դը Բալզակ_

----------

Reh32 (20.04.2011), Yeghoyan (17.11.2009), Սելավի (17.11.2009)

----------


## snow

*Ես հավատում եմ որ ծիծաղի ու արցունքի հզորությունը կկարողանա դառնալ հակաթույն, ատելության և սարսափի դեմ...
Չ.Չապլին*

----------

Դատարկություն (27.11.2009), Սելավի (17.11.2009)

----------


## snow

Օ՜, հայեր: Որքան դժվար է հայ ըլլալը:
Մայքլ Արլեն կրտսերՀայ ըլլալը և իբրև հայ ապրծ ըլլալը` կնշանակի որոշ չափով խենթ ըլլալ:
Մայքլ Արլեն կրտսեր  Ես հայ եմ: Ես դա ասում եմ ոչ թե առիթի բերումով, այլ հպարտության զգացումով` հայացքս ուղղելով իմ արմատներին:
ՀԱՐՈԼԴ ՌԵԳԻՍՏԱ

----------

Yeghoyan (17.11.2009), Նաիրուհի (04.12.2009)

----------


## snow

Ատելությանը նվիրված յուրաքանչյուր ժամ սիրուց խլված հավերժությունն է:
                                                                                                  Բյոռնե

Մեր կյանքի գործվածքը հյուսված է խճճված թելերից, նրանում բարին ու չարը ապրում են հարևանությամբ..
                                                                                    Բալզակ

----------

Դատարկություն (27.11.2009), Նաիրուհի (04.12.2009), Ուլուանա (17.11.2009), Սելավի (17.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Այստեղից հազարավոր մղոններ այն կողմ կա մեկը, որը նույնպես ժպտում է։  :Smile: 

Ազատությունը հազվադեպ է փողկապ կրում:

Ես հենց այստեղ եմ՝ քո նախապաշարմունքների հետևում։

Կոմունիզմը չաշխատեց։
Կապիտալիզմը չի աշխատում։
Դու՛ աշխատիր։  :Wink: 

Ինչպիսի անցյալ էլ որ ունեցած լինես, ապագադ հո անբասիր է։

Ես դեպի ապագա եմ նայում, քանի որ կյանքիս մնացած մասը մտադիր եմ այնտեղ անցկացնել։

*Loesje*

----------

Monk (22.02.2010), Reh32 (20.04.2011), Դատարկություն (27.11.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

_Ով ոչինչ չգիտի և չգիտի, որ ինքը ոչինչ չգիտի՝ հիմար է. հեռու մնա նրանից։
Ով ոչինչ չգիտի և գիտի, որ ինքը ոչինչ չգիտի՝ երեխա է. սովորեցրու նրան։
Ով ամեն ինչ գիտի և չգիտի, որ ինքը ամեն ինչ գիտի՝ նա քնած է. արթնացրու նրան։
Ով ամեն ինչ գիտի և գիտի, որ ինքը ամեն ինչ գիտի՝ իմաստուն է. լսիր նրան։

Չակ Բերիի տոհմի իմաստություն_
_
Ապրել ու գործել միայն այն բանի համար,որի համար արժե մեռնել, և մեռնել միայն այն բանի համար, որի համար արժեր ապրել:

ԳԱՐԵԳԻՆ ՆԺԴԵՀ_

----------

Գևոր (01.12.2009), Դատարկություն (27.11.2009), Նաիրուհի (04.12.2009)

----------


## sharick

Տուր աշխարհին այն ամեն լավը,ինչ որ կա քո մեջ,
Քեզ կվերադառնա այն ամեն լավը ինչ կա աշխարհի մեջ (կամ աշխարհում):

Ժպտա և ամբողջ աշխարհը կժպտա քեզ :Smile:

----------

Սելավի (02.12.2009)

----------


## Արմինե

Մարդուն լռել ստիպելով, դուք դեռ նրան չհամոզեցիք: Ջոն Մորլի

Բարձր պաշտոն զբաղեցնելը գլխին է խփում, ինչպես ալկոհոլը: Սնոու

----------

snow (03.12.2009), Միքո (02.12.2009)

----------


## Մենուա

Ես մարդ եմ և ոչինչ մարդկային խորթ չէ ինձ համար։

----------

snow (03.12.2009), Սելավի (02.12.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Ստրուկին թալանում են՝ թալանված փողով նորոգելու համար այն մտրակը, որ իջնելու է նույն այդ ստրուկի մեջքին, երբ նրան է՛լ ավելի դաժանաբար թալանելիս կլինեն, և դարձ ի շրջանս յուր:
*
_Ֆրանսուա դը Լառոշֆուկո_




*Մեծագույն ծաղրուծանակն այն է, որ մարդուն ասում են. «Երևակայիր, որ ազատ-անկախ ես, թե չէ ավելի շատ կծեծեմ, ավելի կծանրացնեմ շղթաներդ ու ուտելիք էլ չեմ տա», ու երևակայում են:
*
_Ֆրանսուա-Ռընե դը Շատոբրիան_

----------

CactuSoul (04.12.2009), Gayl (03.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Կախաղանը մի կշեռք է, որի մի ծայրից կախված է մի մարդ, իսկ մյուսից՝ ամբողջ աշխարհը։
Պանծալի է լինել այդ մարդը։

Հյուգո

----------

Marine-24 (15.12.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Կախաղանը մի կշեռք է, որի մի ծայրից կախված է մի մարդ, իսկ մյուսից՝ ամբողջ աշխարհը։
> Պանծալի է լինել այդ մարդը։
> 
> Հյուգո


մեղմ ասած անհեթեթություն ա գրել Հյուգոն:

----------

Ուլուանա (04.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (04.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> մեղմ ասած անհեթեթություն ա գրել Հյուգոն:


Ես անհեթեթ բաներ սիրում եմ... :Smile: 

Քմահաճույքի և հարատև սիրո միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ քմահաճույքը փոքր-ինչ ավելի երկար է տևում։

Օ. Ուայլդ

----------

Երկնային (04.12.2009), Հայուհի (15.09.2010), Մանուլ (25.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.12.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես անհեթեթ բաներ սիրում եմ...
> 
> Քմահաճույքի և հարատև սիրո միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ քմահաճույքը փոքր-ինչ ավելի երկար է տևում։
> 
> Օ. Ուայլդ


Սա օրինակ անհեթեթ չէր հեչ  :Ok:   :Smile:

----------


## Մենուա

Սերը կյանքի լույսն է,իսկ ամուսնությունը այդ լույսի համար վճարվող վարձը։

----------


## Մենուա

Ամենաերկար ճանպարհն էլ սկսվում է առաջին քայլից։

----------


## Yeghoyan

Քեզ համար ընտրիր բարեկամ, դու միայնակ չես կարող երջանիկ լինել. երջանկությունը երկու հոգու գործ է:

Զայրույթի ժամանակ չպետք է ո’չ խոսել, ո’չ գործել:

Հիմարները գինին խմելով հասնում են հարբած վիճակի, իսկ դժբախտությունների ժամանակ` մինչև խելքի կատարյալ կորստի:


ՊՅՈՒԹԱԳՈՐԱՍ

----------

KT' (01.04.2011), Ֆոտոն (08.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Նույնիսկ ամենաբարձր գահին հետույք է նստում... :LOL:  :Hands Up: 

(չեմ հիշում՝ որտեղ եմ լսել կամ կարդացել)

----------

KT' (01.04.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Այն, որ կռիվը չի սիրեց, արժանի չէ այս օրվան...
Մեռելներն անոնք են,, որոնց համար մենք մեռանք։
Անմահությունը մեզի է և ապաշավն անօգուտ,
Ի՞նչ փույթ մեզի եթե մեր ոսկորներեն կերտված՝
Ազատության տաճարներու խորանին
Ծնրադրելու դեռ չեկան...
Ես կլսեմ ձայները երիտասա´րդ կամքերուն,
Որոնք ո´չ փախուստն են ճանաչեր և ո´չ ալ երդիքն օտար,
Ապագան ալ անոնցն է, Արշալույսն ալ երջանկության...
*ՄԵՌԵԼՆԵՐՆ ԱՆՈՆՔ ԵՆ, ՈՐՈՆՑ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՄԵՆՔ ՄԵՌԱՆՔ...*

հանճարեղ տողեր իմ պաշտելի Սիամանթոյի «Գերեզմաններեն ապաշավ» հանճարեղ բանաստեղծությունից

----------


## Gayl

> *ՄԵՌԵԼՆԵՐՆ ԱՆՈՆՔ ԵՆ, ՈՐՈՆՑ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՄԵՆՔ ՄԵՌԱՆՔ...*
> 
> հանճարեղ տողեր իմ պաշտելի Սիամանթոյի «Գերեզմաններեն ապաշավ» հանճարեղ բանաստեղծությունից


Դե լավ էլի և այստեղ որն էր հանճարեղ,եթե չեմ սխալվում Վոլտերն էլ ասել էր «Աստված կա բայց ես չեմ հավատում» դե եթե Վոլտերն ա ասել ուրեմն վերջ կարելի է մտածել ասածի վրա,իսկ իմ կարծիքով բրնձելա,կատարյալ տխմարություն,նույն էլ մեռլների հետ կապված,եթե ինչ որ բան չեմ հասկացել ներող կլինեք կխնդրեի բացատրեիք:

----------

Ուլուանա (08.12.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե լավ էլի և այստեղ որն էր հանճարեղ,եթե չեմ սխալվում Վոլտերն էլ ասել էր «Աստված կա բայց ես չեմ հավատում» դե եթե Վոլտերն ա ասել ուրեմն վերջ կարելի է մտածել ասածի վրա,իսկ իմ կարծիքով բրնձելա,կատարյալ տխմարություն,նույն էլ մեռլների հետ կապված,եթե ինչ որ բան չեմ հասկացել ներող կլինեք կխնդրեի բացատրեիք:


*Կարելի է նույնիսկ վատ տողեր մեջբերել, եթե դրանք պատկանում են մեծ բանաստեղծի:*

_Շոդերլո դը Լակլո (վիկոնտ դը Վալմոն)_

----------

Mariam1556 (06.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Դե լավ էլի և այստեղ որն էր հանճարեղ,եթե չեմ սխալվում Վոլտերն էլ ասել էր «Աստված կա բայց ես չեմ հավատում» դե եթե Վոլտերն ա ասել ուրեմն վերջ կարելի է մտածել ասածի վրա,իսկ իմ կարծիքով բրնձելա,կատարյալ տխմարություն,նույն էլ մեռլների հետ կապված,եթե ինչ որ բան չեմ հասկացել ներող կլինեք կխնդրեի բացատրեիք:


1. Եթե կասկածում եք, որ ինչ-որ բան չեք հասկացել, լավ կլինի՝ այս կերպ արտահայտվելուց առաջ մտածեք։
2. Գուցե մեջբերված հատվածը բավական չէ, և պետք է ամբողջ բանաստեղծությունը կարդալ հասկանալու համար։
3. Բանաստեղծության մեջ հայրենիքի համար նահատակվածների գերեզմանները զրուցում են, և մեկը հարցնում է, թե ու՞ր են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր փախան այդ ճակատագրական ժամին և իրենց կաշիները փրկեցին, և արդյոք ովքե՞ր են իրոք մեռած, իրե՞նք, թե՞ այդ վախկոտները։
Իմ մեջբերած հատվածը գերեզմաններից մեկի պատասխանն է այդ հարցին։
Մի խոսքով՝ այն մասին էր, թե ովքե՞ր՝ հոգեպես, թե՞ ֆիզիկապես մեռածներն են ՄԵՌԱԾ;

----------


## Gayl

> *Կարելի է նույնիսկ վատ տողեր մեջբերել, եթե դրանք պատկանում են մեծ բանաստեղծի:*
> 
> _Շոդերլո դը Լակլո (վիկոնտ դը Վալմոն)_


Ճիշտ է քո խոսքերը չեն բայց քանի որ ինքդ ես մեջբերում արել,ուրեմն իրավունք ունեմ հարցնեմ ինչու

----------


## Gayl

> 1. Եթե կասկածում եք, որ ինչ-որ բան չեք հասկացել, լավ կլինի՝ այս կերպ արտահայտվելուց առաջ մտածեք։
> 2. Գուցե մեջբերված հատվածը բավական չէ, և պետք է ամբողջ բանաստեղծությունը կարդալ հասկանալու համար։
> 3. Բանաստեղծության մեջ հայրենիքի համար նահատակվածների գերեզմանները զրուցում են, և մեկը հարցնում է, թե ու՞ր են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր փախան այդ ճակատագրական ժամին և իրենց կաշիները փրկեցին, և արդյոք ովքե՞ր են իրոք մեռած, իրե՞նք, թե՞ այդ վախկոտները։
> Իմ մեջբերած հատվածը գերեզմաններից մեկի պատասխանն է այդ հարցին։
> Մի խոսքով՝ այն մասին էր, թե ովքե՞ր՝ հոգեպես, թե՞ ֆիզիկապես մեռածներն են ՄԵՌԱԾ;


-գերեզմանները զրուցում են, և մեկը հարցնում է, թե ու՞ր են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր փախան այդ ճակատագրական ժամին և իրենց կաշիները փրկեցին, և արդյոք ովքե՞ր են իրոք մեռած, իրե՞նք, թե՞ այդ վախկոտները
-ՄԵՌԵԼՆԵՐՆ ԱՆՈՆՔ ԵՆ, ՈՐՈՆՑ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՄԵՆՔ ՄԵՌԱՆՔ...
Այ այսպես տեսքի եկավ,պարզ ու հասկանալի եղավ,այնպես որ համաձայնվեք որ առանց առաջին տողի,Ձեր գրածը վերածվել է տխմարության,որովհետև ոչ մի իմաստալից միտք չի արտահայտում:
Համ կիսատ եք գրում,համ էլ նեղանում եք,երբ կողից ինչ որ մեկին դուր չ գալիս:

----------

Kuk (08.12.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 1. Եթե կասկածում եք, որ ինչ-որ բան չեք հասկացել, լավ կլինի՝ այս կերպ արտահայտվելուց առաջ մտածեք։
> 2. Գուցե մեջբերված հատվածը բավական չէ, և պետք է ամբողջ բանաստեղծությունը կարդալ հասկանալու համար։
> 3. Բանաստեղծության մեջ հայրենիքի համար նահատակվածների գերեզմանները զրուցում են, և մեկը հարցնում է, թե ու՞ր են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր փախան այդ ճակատագրական ժամին և իրենց կաշիները փրկեցին, և արդյոք ովքե՞ր են իրոք մեռած, իրե՞նք, թե՞ այդ վախկոտները։
> Իմ մեջբերած հատվածը գերեզմաններից մեկի պատասխանն է այդ հարցին։
> Մի խոսքով՝ այն մասին էր, թե ովքե՞ր՝ հոգեպես, թե՞ ֆիզիկապես մեռածներն են ՄԵՌԱԾ;


Նաիրուհի, ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ այդ բանաստեղծությունն այնքան էլ հարմար չէ տվյալ թեմայի համար։ Բանաստեղծություններ կամ ընդհանրապես ստեղծագործություններից հատվածներ մեջբերելու համար հատուկ թեմաներ ունենք, իսկ այստեղ գրում ենք էնպիսի մտքեր, որոնք նույնիսկ եթե ինչ–որ ստեղծագործությունից հատված են, ապա ամբողջական են, ու հենց այդքանն էլ բավական է իմաստը հասկանալու և գնահատելու համար։ Կոնկրետ Ձեր այս տեղադրած մտքերն, օրինակ, համատեքստից պոկված պատառներ են, որոնք այս վիճակում չեն ընկալվում որպես ամբողջություն, ու քանի դեռ Դուք լրացուցիչ չէիք բացատրել, չէր հասկացվում։

----------

Gayl (08.12.2009), Kuk (08.12.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ճիշտ է քո խոսքերը չեն բայց քանի որ ինքդ ես մեջբերում արել,ուրեմն իրավունք ունեմ հարցնեմ ինչու


Երևի այստեղ իրավունք չունեմ պատասխանելու, ամեն դեպքում՝ որովհետև դրանք պատկանում են մեծ բանաստեղծի :Smile: , պարզաբանեմ, աշխարհիկ զրույցի ժամանակ մեջբերելով մեծ գրողի թեկուզ սովորական խոսքերը քաղքենիաբար նույնքան քաղքենի մարդկանց մոտ տպավորություն ես ստեղծում, որ տես-տես ես Շոդերլո դը Լակլո եմ կարդացել, ես որ այդպես եմ հասկացել այդ ստեղծագործության մեջ մեջբերածս տողերի իմաստը :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կներեք, որ խառնվում եմ, բայց պիտի ասեմ։ *Gayl*, կարծում եմ, որ իսկապես սխալ ես հասկացել Վանաձորցու գրածը։ Որքան հասկացա՝ դուք նույն բանի մասին եք խոսում իրականում։ 

*Ինչևէ, ամեն դեպքում այս խոսակցությունն արդեն անձնական պարզաբանումների է վերածվում, հետևաբար շուտով կջնջվի, իսկ հետագա պարզաբանումներն արդեն արեք նամակագրական համակարգի միջոցով, քանի որ դրանք արդեն ջնջվելու են ու տուգանվեն՝ որպես թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ։*

----------

Շինարար (08.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Կներեք, որ խառնվում եմ, բայց պիտի ասեմ։ *Gayl*, կարծում եմ, որ իսկապես սխալ ես հասկացել Վանաձորցու գրածը։ Որքան հասկացա՝ դուք նույն բանի մասին եք խոսում իրականում։ 
> 
> *Ինչևէ, ամեն դեպքում այս խոսակցությունն արդեն անձնական պարզաբանումների է վերածվում, հետևաբար շուտով կջնջվի, իսկ հետագա պարզաբանումներն արդեն արեք նամակագրական համակարգի միջոցով, քանի որ դրանք արդեն ջնջվելու են ու տուգանվեն՝ որպես թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ։*


Հազար ներողություն,որ չկարողացա ընկալել Վանաձորցու խորիմաստ ակնարկը,խորիմաստ եմ անվանում,որովհետև իմաստը այնքան խորն է որ չեմ կարողանում սևը սպիտակից տարբերել,իսկ եթե դուք այդ գրառումը անվանում եք նույնություն ուրեմն արդեն ինքս սկսեցի կասկածել,արդյո՞ք ինքս իմ գրածների իմաստը հասկանում եմ,միթե՞ այդքան բարդ գրառում եմ արել անգամ իմ համար:

----------


## Մենուա

Ամեն առավոտ մարդ ծնվում է նորից։

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2010), Katka (07.02.2010), snow (15.12.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Լավը լավագույնի թշնամին է:

*Վոլտեր*

Ակնթարթն էլ բավական է որպեսզի հերոսանաս:Բայց  մի  ամբողջ կյանք է հարկավոր՝ արպեսզի  դառնաս արժանավոր մարդ:

Ավելի լավ է տանջվել սեփական հիմարությունից, քան ուրիշների մեղքից:

Վրեժը մի ճաշատեսակ է, որը պետք է սառը մատուցել:

----------

Marine-24 (15.12.2009)

----------


## snow

Արա այն, ինչ կարող ես, նրանով` ինչ ունես, այնտեղ, որտեղ գտնվում ես:
Թ.Ռուզվելտ


Եթե դու պլանավորում ես անհնարինը, ապա կստանաս առավելագույնը:
Եթե պլանավորում ես առավելագույնը, ապա կստանաս նվազագույնը:
Եթե պլանավորում ես նվազագույնը, ապա ոչինչ էլ չես ստանա:
Նապոլեոն

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2010), Gayl (15.12.2009)

----------


## Marine-24

Բարեկամն ի՞նչ է – լաւիդ նախանձող, քայլիդ խուզարկու, բամբասող, ագահ.
Ծանօթ շները չեն հաչում վրադ, ծանօթ մարդիկ են հաչում քո վրայ:-


Կյանքի սափորը լիքն է աղի ջրով, որ ինչքան խմում ես, այնքան ավելի ծարավում, այրվելով խմում վերստին և զզվում, բայց բնավ չհագենում:

Ավետիք  Իսահակյան

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2010)

----------


## iza

1 Առանց Աստծո էլ կարելի է սուրբ լինել
  2Ուրախ կլինեի դրախտ ընկնել,  բայց մեղքերս չեն թողնում;

----------


## Yeghoyan

Կրթությունը գիտելիքների քանակը չէ, այլ լիակատար ըմբռնումն ու հմուտ կիրառումն այն ամենի, ինչ գիտես:
Դիստերվեգ

Բացատրվել կարելի է նրանց հետ, ովքեր խոսում են ուրիշ լեզվով, միայն ոչ նրանց հետ, ովքեր նույն բառերի մեջ բոլորովին այլ իմաստ են դնում:
Ռոստան

Ով միշտ անում է այն, ինչ ցանկանում է, հազվադեպ է անում այն ինչ պարտավոր է:
Օքսենշյորնա

Դժվար է հավատալ, որ մարդը ձեզ ճշմարիտն է ասում, երբ դուք գիտեք, որ նրա տեղը դուք կստեիք:
Մենկեն

Բախտը երբեմն ամենագեղեցիկ փետուրները խրում է տխմարի գլխարկը:
Դայքս

Փողը և ժամանակը ամենածանր բեռն է կյանքում: Առավելապես դժբախտ են նրանք, ովքեր դրանցից ունեն ավելի շատ, քան կարող են օգտագործել:
Սեմուել Ջոնսոն

Տխմարը մի առավելություն ունի խելոքի հանդեպ, ինքն իրենից մշտապես գոհ է:
Նապոլեոն I

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2010), Դատարկություն (23.12.2009), Դեկադա (23.12.2009), Շինարար (22.12.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կրթությունը գիտելիքների քանակը չէ, այլ լիակատար ըմբռնումն ու հմուտ կիրառումն այն ամենի, ինչ գիտես:
> Դիստերվեգ


Հիշեցրեց :Wink: .


Սովորելը
սոսկ ճշտումն է այն ամենի,
ինչն արդեն գիտես:

Արարքը՝ ցուցադրելն է,
որ գիտես:

Ուսուցանելը՝
հիշեցնել մյուսներին,
որ նրանք ամն ինչ նույնքան լավ գիտեն,
որքան դու:


Դուք բոլորդ սովորողներ եք,
կատարողներ, ուսուցիչներ:


_Ռիչարդ Բախ_

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.03.2010), cold skin (24.12.2009), E-la Via (22.04.2010), Yeghoyan (23.12.2009), Yevuk (22.02.2010), Դատարկություն (23.12.2009), Մենուա (14.01.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Չկա ոչ մեկն ավելի մոտ քեզ, քան դու ինքդ ես: Բայց եթե դու չես ճանաչում ինքդ քեզ, ինչպես կարող ես ճանաչել ուրիշին: /Արևելյան իմաստություն/

   Դու ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում պատասխանատու ես այն մարդկանց համար, ում ընտելացրել ես: /Անտուան դե Սենտ-Էքզյուպերի/

    Մարդը ցանկությունների և հակադրությունների համալիր է: Որպեսզի նրան հասկանանք, անհրաժեշտ է ընկալել նրան ամբողջական: /Ս.Մոլչո/

   Յուրաքանչյուրը լսում է միայն այն, ինչ ինքը հասկանում է: /Գյոթե/

   Միայն դժբախտը գիտի, թե ինչ է եջանկությունը: /Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ/

   Ով տպավորություն է ստեղծում, որ շատ բան գիտի ու ընդունակ է ամեն ինչ, ապա նա ոչինչ չգիտի և ոչնչի ընդունակ չէ: /Լաո Ցզի/

  Որքան շատ ենք մտորում, այնքան շատ ենք համոզվում, որ ոչինչ չգիտենք: /Վոլտեր/

  Իմաստուն է այն մարդը, ով առավել դյուրագրգիռ է ժամանակի կորստին: /Դանտե/

 Մարդու բնավորությունը ճանաչելի է դառնում, երբ նա ղեկավար է դառնում: /Մարիա Ռեմարկ/

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2010), Legolas (15.01.2010), Yeghoyan (21.01.2010), Yevuk (22.02.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Կյանքի չափանիշը ոչ թե նրա երկարատևության մեջ է, այլ նրանում, թե ինչպես եք այն օգտագործում:
Մոնտեն

Ոչ մի բան ավարտված չէ նրա համար, ով ողջ է:
Ռոլան

Պետք է կարգ առնել միայն գիշերային հանգստի համար, որպիսզի վերականգնես ուժերդ: Կանգ առած կյանքը մահ է:
Ռոլան

Գրեթե բոլոր գործերում ամենադժվարը սկիզբն է:
Ռուսո


Ծիծաղն արև է. նա մարդկային դեմքից հեռացնում է ձմեռը:
Հյուգո

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.01.2010), Yevuk (22.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.01.2010), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Մի դատեք մարդկանց ըստ նրանց ընկերների, Հուդան անթերի ընկերներ ուներ:

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.01.2010), Yeghoyan (27.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.01.2010), Դեկադա (25.01.2010), Շինարար (03.08.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Մարդ կա` մարդ ա, մարդ էլ կա` գլխարկը հանում ես, տակը մարդ չկա :Pardon:

----------

Tyler (05.02.2010), Ապե Ջան (27.01.2010), Դեկադա (27.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (29.01.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Եթե շան և կատվի մեջ հանկարծակի ընկերություն է ծագում, ապա դա  հաստատ դաշինք է ընդդեմ մսագործի.....

Ջ. Բ. Շոու

----------

A.r.p.i. (27.01.2010), shatboyov (30.04.2013), Yeghoyan (12.02.2010), Անտիգոնե (22.08.2011), Կաթիլ (27.01.2010), Ուլուանա (27.01.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

*վատ քաղաքական գործիչները ընտրվում են քվեարկությանը չմասնակցած լավ քաղաքացիների կողմից....*

Ջ. Բ. Շոու

----------

Գանգրահեր (26.09.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սիրո մեծագույն հրաշքն այն է, որ վերջինս մարդուն բուժում է կոկետությունից։

Մենք երբեք բուռն կերպով չենք ձգտում նրան, ինչին ձգտում ենք միայն բանականությամբ։
_Լարոշֆուկո_
Ֆանատիկն այն մարդն է, որը չի կարող փոխել իր տեսակետը և չի ուզում փոխել թեման։ 
_Ու. Չերչիլ_

----------

CactuSoul (27.01.2010), Դեկադա (27.01.2010)

----------


## Katka

Չգիտեմ որքան է իմաստուն, բայց նշանակետին է:
Նիկոլո Մաքիավելի
Թագավորը պետք է առաջնորդվի այն կանխադրույթով, որ բոլոր մարդիկ չար են, ուստի պետք է լինի դաժան ու ցինիկ, որպեսզի պահի իշխանությունը, մարդկանց կյանքն ու ունեցվածքը:

----------

Ambrosine (22.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Չգիտեմ ինչքանով եմ տեղը ճիշտ ընտրել բայց դե գրեմ:

*Առածներ*

*Ճապոնական* - Աստված ապրում է ազնիվ սրտում:
*Հունական* - Ոչինչ այնքան արագ չի չորանում, որքան արցունքը:
*Իսպանական* - Բարեկամներ և գրքեր քիչ ունեցեք, բայց՝ լավը:
*Վրացական* - Չպատժված գողը ավազակ է դառնում:
*Եթովպական* - Սխալվելու համար րոպեն էլ բավական է:
*Հնդկական* - Ջրում կոկորդիլոսի հետ մի վիճիր:
Չափավորությունը մեծ հարստություն է:
*Լատինական* - Խելացին ոչինչ չի հաստատաում առանց ստուգելու:
*Շվեդական* - Երիտասարդությունը գեղեցիկ դեմք ունի, ծերությունը՝ գեղեցիկ  հոգի:
*Լեհական* - Շռայլողը ապագա մուրացկանն  է, ագահը՝ հավիտենական:
*Հայկական* - Սովորածդ փեշակը հետդ գերեզման չտանես:

----------

Ambrosine (22.02.2010), CactuSoul (22.02.2010), E-la Via (22.04.2010), Miss Illusion (20.03.2010), sharick (11.03.2010), Tig (25.02.2010), Yeghoyan (22.02.2010), Yevuk (22.02.2010), Արևածագ (22.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.02.2010), Երկնային (22.02.2010), Լուսաբեր (03.03.2010), Հայուհի (15.09.2010), Մանուլ (25.02.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Ով 20 տարեկան հասակում հեղափոխական չի եղել, նա ջահելություն չի ունեցել: Ով 40 տարում չի դարձել պահպանողական, նա ուղեղ չունի:

----------

Ambrosine (22.02.2010), E-la Via (22.04.2010), ministr (03.03.2010), shatboyov (30.04.2013), terev (24.06.2010), Yeghoyan (22.02.2010), Հայուհի (15.09.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ով 20 տարեկան հասակում հեղափոխական չի եղել, նա ջահելություն չի ունեցել: Ով 40 տարում չի դարձել պահպանողական, նա ուղեղ չունի:


Իսկ հեղինակը հայտնի չէ՞։ Էստեղ քիչ թե շատ հայտնի մարդկանց աֆորիզմներ ենք գրում՝ նշելով հեղինակին։

----------


## Արևածագ

> Իսկ հեղինակը հայտնի չէ՞։ Էստեղ քիչ թե շատ հայտնի մարդկանց աֆորիզմներ ենք գրում՝ նշելով հեղինակին։


Սիրելի Ուլուանա, եթե հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում, կարծեմ Չերչիլն է:

----------


## ~Անի~

Հոգու հիվանդությունը ավելի ծանր է, քան մարմնինը:
                                                   Սիրոս

----------

A.r.p.i. (03.03.2010), E-la Via (22.04.2010), Yevuk (03.03.2010), _Հրաչ_ (23.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.02.2010), Մանուլ (25.02.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Երբեք այնքան չեն ստում, ինչքան պատերազմի ժամանակ, որսից հետո և ընտրություններից առաջ:
 Բիսմարկ

----------

A.r.p.i. (03.03.2010), Ուլուանա (23.02.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Սիրահարվածը երջանիկ թյուրիմացության մեջ է, կարծելով, թե վերջանալու է հոգևոր մենակությունը:
Լառոշֆուկո

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2010), terev (24.06.2010), Հայուհի (15.09.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ով 20 տարեկան հասակում հեղափոխական չի եղել, նա ջահելություն չի ունեցել: Ով 40 տարում չի դարձել պահպանողական, նա ուղեղ չունի:


Հեղափոխություններն անհրաժեշտ են հեղափոխականներից ազատվելու համար:
*Մաքսիմ Գորկի*

----------

Minerva (26.02.2010)

----------


## lili-4

Երբ մարդ չկրնար աշխատել՝ կա՛մ կը լռե կա՛մ կուլա։ Լռությունը Անհունին կրկներևույթն է տիեզերքին վրա։ Մարդ ընդհանրապես կուլա, որովհետև ամեն մարդ չկրնար Անհունության շարունակությունն ըլլալ։ 

Լույսի շարունակությունը, պատկերներու հաճախանքը, կյանքի խավարակուռ անկյունները թափանցելու Ուժը՝ դեպի գերեզման ստույգ վազք մը կը նշանակե։ Ընդհանրապես բանաստեղծները շուտ կը մեռնին, որովհետև շուտ կը տեսնեն։ 
*** 

Գանգեր կան, որոնց մեջ կրնա սեղմվիլ վերջալուսային հորիզոնի մը բովանդակ կարմիրը, մրրկահույզ օվկիանոսին գիշերվան մը հառաչանքը, Անհունություն մը, խավար մը աստղազարդ, և արևելյան զեփյուռի մը տարագիր թևը։ 
*** 

Պետք է մեծ մարդոց ընկերանալ՝ ներշնչվելու համար անոնց մեծ պատկերեն։ Պզտիկությունը ամենեն զզվելի բանն է Արևին տակ։ 

*** 

Սափոր մը ջուրը ալիք չի կրնար կազմել և փրփուր չունի, ո՛չ ալ խաղաղ ծովերու աստվածային վեհությունը։ 


*** 

Ձեզմե շատերը ընկերներ ունիք, որոնք կը պաշտպանեն ձեզ ձեր ստությանը մեջ, բարոյական նվաճում մըն է այդ անոնց համար և ընկերային կուռ չարիք մը, որ մարմին կառնե անմեղորեն, բայց մեծ է այդ զոհողությունը անհատական բարոյական տեսակետեն։ [ էջ ] 
*** 

Մի՛ սիրեք Սահմանը։ Եթե ըսեին ինձ, թե քու սահմանդ պիտի ըլլա մինչև անտեսանելի հորիզոնը՝ պիտի բողոքեի այդ անողոք կարգադրության հանդեպ։ Անսահմանության ըղձանքը անհագություն չէ։ Անհագությունը ծնունդ կառնե «Ես»֊ի փառամոլութենեն։ Անսահմանության ըղձանքը աստվածային Սաղմն է մարդոց մեջ։ 

հեղինակ՝ Վահան Թոթովենց

----------

Milli (06.09.2011), Արևածագ (04.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (03.03.2010), Շինարար (04.02.2011)

----------


## Մենուա

Շատ բառերի մեջ շատ ունայնություն կա.........

----------

CactuSoul (03.03.2010), Անտիգոնե (22.08.2011), Մանուլ (04.03.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Չգիտեմ ո՞վ է ասել. Ինչքան վեհ մտահղացումներ մնում են չիրագործված միայն ԾՈՒԼՈՒԹՅԱՆ պատճառով... :Think:

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2010), sharick (11.03.2010), Անտիգոնե (22.08.2011), Մարկիզ (23.04.2010), Ուլուանա (04.03.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Կյանքի արշալույսն ու վերջալույսն առանց կնոջ կլինեին անճար, իսկ կեսօրը՝ անուրախ:
Բուաստ

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2010)

----------


## Sophie

*Ամենակարևոր հաղթանակը սեփական «ես»-ի նկատմամբ տարած հաղթանակն է։ Սեփական «ես»-ի կողմից հաղթված լինելը և ամոթ է, և նվաստացուցիչ։*
                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Պլատոն

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2010), Gayl (05.03.2010), Հայուհի (15.09.2010), Մարկիզ (23.04.2010), Ուլուանա (11.03.2010)

----------


## sharick

_Կարող ես ` զգա ցավն ուրիշի
_Ցավը սեփական դժվար չէ հիշել:
Կարող ես հիշիր`ճիշտը ուրիշի
Թե չէ քոնը ինչ, միշտ էլ կհիշես:

Մորիս Փոցխիշվիլի.

Վայ այն ծափերին , փառքին ամենայն,
Որ ձեռք է բերվում խեղկատակությամբ:

Շոթա Նիշնիանիձե.

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2010)

----------


## sharick

Որտեղ առյուծի մորթին չի բավականացնում,այնտեղ աղվեսներինն են կցակարում....

Ուզում ես դուր գալ փոքր մարդկանց `եղիր ինքդ փոքր:

Արվեստում միայն հուզիչն է անդիմադրելի:
   Նա ով կարող է հուզել ,կարող է ամեն ինչ:

Թագը հաչախ ծակում է դատարկ կատարը:

Վայ այն կոշիկին ,որ կարել է խոհարարը,
վայ այն խորտիկին ,որ եփել է կոշկակարը:

Արվեստագետի ամենամեծ հաղթանակն այն է , որ նա ստիպում է մտածել ու զգալ նրանց,ովքեր դրան ընդունակ են:

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2010), Անտիգոնե (22.08.2011), Մարկիզ (23.04.2010)

----------


## sharick

_Երեք բան երբեք ետ չեն վերադառնում`
_Արձակած նետը,ասված խոսքն ու անցած օրերը......

----------

A.r.p.i. (26.04.2010), E-la Via (22.04.2010), Gayl (27.04.2010), Մարկիզ (23.04.2010), ՆանՍ (14.06.2010)

----------


## Sophie

*Երբեք մի՛ մոտեցեք մարդուն՝ մտածելով, թե նրա մեջ ավելի շատ վատ բան կա, քան լավ:*
Մ. Գորկի

----------

A.r.p.i. (26.04.2010), E-la Via (22.04.2010), Empty`Tears (12.06.2010), Legolas (26.04.2010), Lord (29.04.2010), Yevuk (30.04.2010), Արևածագ (24.06.2010), Հայուհի (30.10.2010), Մանուլ (23.04.2010), Մարկիզ (23.04.2010), ՆանՍ (14.06.2010)

----------


## cold skin

*Non plus ultra`* ավելի առաջ՝ տեղ չկա՛…

----------

A.r.p.i. (26.04.2010), E-la Via (22.04.2010), Empty`Tears (12.06.2010), Legolas (26.04.2010), Մարկիզ (23.04.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մարդիկ կան, որոնք կդարդոտվեին այն պատճառով, որ իրենց բաժին հասած կախարդական փայտիկն իրենց ուզած գույնի չէ։
_Վիտալի Վլասենկո_

----------

A.r.p.i. (26.04.2010), CactuSoul (22.04.2010), E-la Via (22.04.2010), Gayl (01.05.2010), Yeghoyan (25.06.2010), Yevuk (30.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (22.04.2010), Երկնային (26.04.2010), Էլիզե (14.06.2010), Մանուլ (23.04.2010), Մարկիզ (23.04.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Ավելի դյուրին է զսպել առաջին ցանկությունը, քան բավարարել բոլորը, ինչ գալիս է նրանից հետո: 
_Ֆրանկլին_

----------

E-la Via (29.04.2010), Gayl (27.04.2010), Անտիգոնե (22.08.2011), Սլիմ (30.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Տգետ մարդուն յուրահատուկ գոռոզությամբ նա իր կարծիքը համարում էր աներկբայելի: (Կարտոյի մասին)

*Ա. Զ. Մանֆրեդ,* _«Նապոլեոն Բոնապարտ»_

----------

A.r.p.i. (29.04.2010), E-la Via (29.04.2010), Gayl (01.05.2010), Mark Pauler (28.06.2010), Էլիզե (14.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (29.04.2010), ՆանՍ (14.06.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Երբ երիտասարդ էի, ուզում էի բարեփոխել աշխարհը, հասուն տարիքում ցանկանում էի փոխել իմ երկիրը, երբ տարիքս առա, ուզում էի ընտանիքս բարեփոխել, բայց միայն մահվան մահճում հասկացա, որ պիտի փոխեի ինքս ինձ, արդյունքում գուցե փոխվեին իմ ընտանիքը, երկիրն ու աշխարհը...

*Ուինսթոն Չերչիլ*

----------

E-la Via (29.04.2010), Farfalla (29.04.2010), Gayl (01.05.2010), Legolas (29.04.2010), Mark Pauler (28.06.2010), Sophie (06.05.2010), Yevuk (30.04.2010), Արևածագ (14.06.2010), Գաղթական (24.06.2010), Դարք (15.06.2010), Դեկադա (29.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (29.04.2010), Մանուլ (29.04.2010), ՆանՍ (16.06.2010), Սլիմ (30.04.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Տաքարյունությունը լավ  նժույգ  է, բայց  վատ հեծյալ:


Եթե դու  բարի  ես, պարզ ու  անկեղծ, նշանակում է,  որ քեզ  շատերն են խաբելու, բայց դու էլի շարունակիր մնալ պարզ, բարի, ու  անկեղծ:

----------

Արևածագ (15.06.2010)

----------


## Tornado

*Կյանքը կարճ է, բայց դրանում ժամանակ կգտնվի քաղաքավարության համար:*

Ամեիկացիներ սիրած աֆորիզմը/Նոյի թվի տվյալներով/

----------

Sophie (25.06.2010), Արևածագ (24.06.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Աշխարհում ոչ ոք արժանի չէ քո արցունքներին: Իսկ նա, ով իսկապես արժանի է , թույլ չի տա , որ դու լաց լինես:      
*Մարկես
*

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.06.2010), Mark Pauler (28.06.2010), Tig (25.06.2010), Yevuk (24.06.2010), Անտիգոնե (22.08.2011), Երկնային (24.06.2010), Մանուլ (25.06.2010), ՆանՍ (25.06.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Հանճարեղ մտքերը չեն մտածում, դրանք նվաճում են:

----------

Tig (25.06.2010), Արևածագ (24.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Կյանքը նվերներ չի տալիս, ուժ ունեցիր, նրանից խլի՛ր ուզածդ....

----------

A.r.p.i. (25.06.2010), E-la Via (06.08.2010), Gayl (25.06.2010), terev (25.06.2010), Tig (25.06.2010), Yeghoyan (25.06.2010), Yevuk (25.06.2010), Անտիգոնե (22.08.2011), Արևածագ (25.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.06.2010), Հայուհի (30.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

Եթե քեզ վրա մի քանի կաթիլ ջուր ցանեմ, ի՞նչ կլինի քո հետ... :Dntknw: 
Իսկ եթե մի բաժակ շփե՞մ վրատ… :Nono: 
Իսկ եթե մի դո՞ւյլ… :Diablo: 
Իսկ եթե մի ցիստեռն… :Sos: 
Իսկ եթե մի օվկիանոս.......................... :Bad:  տուուուուուուուուուու՜............

հ.գ. մի՞թե դժվարա հասկանալ, որ միասնականությունը ամենամեծ ուժնա…
հատուկ նրանց համար, ովքեր ասում են, որ անիմաստա բողոքի ակցիաներին մասնակցելը ու որ մեկա իրանց ուզածը անելու են… :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (25.06.2010), E-la Via (06.08.2010), Mark Pauler (28.06.2010), My World My Space (25.06.2010), Yevuk (25.06.2010), Արևածագ (25.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.06.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Չգիտեմ ճիշտ տեղ եմ գրում, թե չէ :Think:  Մի պապիկ ա ասել:

Մայր ծնողները ասում են. «Աղջիկս ոսկի ա»  :Love: 
Կիսուրներն էլ ասում են. «Հարսս օձ ա»  ::}: 
Թե էդ ոսկիները ուր են գնում ու էդ օձերը որտեղից են գալիս, ոչ ոք չգիտի  :Jpit:

----------

..Ando.. (16.07.2010), A.r.p.i. (25.06.2010), E-la Via (06.08.2010), Gayl (01.07.2010), Mark Pauler (28.06.2010), Tig (26.06.2010), Yevuk (28.06.2010), Արևածագ (26.06.2010), Երկնային (04.08.2010), Մանուլ (25.06.2010), Ուլուանա (26.06.2010), Փոքրիկ (26.06.2010)

----------


## terev

> -Վայ նրան, ով կբազմապատկի ուրիշի հզորությունը, քանզի հզորության հասնում են խելամտությամբ կամ ուժով, և մոլորություն է կարծել, թե նա ով հզորացել է ոչ թե իր, այլ քո արժանիքների շնորհիվ կդառնա քո բարեկամը:/Նիկոլո Մաքիավելի/


Շնորհակալություն Tila Saryan-ին, շատ լավն էր:

----------

ՆանՍ (28.06.2010)

----------


## Tila Saryan

> Շնորհակալություն Tila Saryan-ին, շատ լավն էր:


Ուրախ եմ, որ հավանեցիր:  :Smile:

----------

terev (28.06.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Արդարություն փնտրելուց հետո մարդիկ սովորաբար նաև նոր աշխատանք են փնտրում:

----------

Arpine (18.12.2011), E-la Via (04.08.2010), Gayl (01.07.2010), Mark Pauler (28.06.2010), Tig (29.06.2010), Անտիգոնե (22.08.2011), Արևհատիկ (03.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.06.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Պատմության անիվը պտտում են հիմարներն ու խաբեբաները: Նրանք աշխարհի տերերն էն:
*Գալիֆաքս*

----------

Gayl (01.07.2010), Tig (01.07.2010), Ապե Ջան (01.07.2010)

----------


## Անամնիսիս

Րոպեները երկարատև են, իսկ տարիները արագահոս
                                                                             Ամիել
Ծայարհեղ դժվար է պահել այն, ինչը դուր է գալիս շատերին
                                                                             Պուբլիսիուս Սիրուս
Երկու մեծագույն բռնակալներ կան աշխարհում՝ պատահականությունները և ժամանակը
                                                                              Հերդեր
Այն ինչը քեզ չի սպանում քեզ ավելի է ուժեղացնում:
                                                                              Ֆրիդրիխ Նիցշե
Եթե ինքներս թերություն չունենայինք այդպիսի հաճույքով չէինք նկատի դրանք ուրիշների մոտ:
                                                                              Լառոշֆուկո
Մեծ մարդու մեծությունը երևում է փոքր մարդկանց հետ ունեցած իր վեչաբերմունքով:
                                                                              Կառլայլ
Մի վախեցեք ձեր վրա հարձակվող թշնամիներց ՝ Վախեցեք ձեզ շողոքորթող բարեկամներից…
                                                                               Օբրեհոն
Մարդուն հատուկ է չարաշահել ամեն ինչ, այդ թվում նաև իր արժանիքները…
                                                                               Գյոթե
Ես կարող եմ խոստանալ անկեղծ լինել, բայց անկողմնակալ երբեք:
                                                                                Գյոթե
Փորձել ամեն ինչ միանգամից անել նշանակում է ոչինչ չանել:
                                                                                Լիրինբերգ
Պաշտպանիր ինձ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ իմ ընկերներից, թշնամիներից ես ինքս կպաշտպանվեմ: :Sad: 
                                                                                Լառոշ Ֆուկո

Ինչ կարծիքիեք կարմիրով նշվածի մասին՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (03.07.2010), E-la Via (04.08.2010), Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), Անտիգոնե (22.08.2011), Արևհատիկ (03.07.2010), ՆանՍ (05.08.2010)

----------


## Nnn

Սիրո բոցը այնպես չի ջերմացնում,  ինչպես ջերմացնում են փառքի առաջին ճառագայթները:
                                                                                               Իրովինգ
Լավն ա չէ :Wink: 

Ուրիշի համար անելով ՝ մենք միաժամանակ անպայման անում ենք և մեզ համար…
                                                                                               Թրայն
Մարդը առանց շատ բաների կարող է ապրել, բայց միայն ոչ առանց մարդու:
                                                                                                Բյոռնե
Արդարությունը կյանքի համար նույնքան անհրաժեշտ է, ինչքան հացը:
                                                                                                 Բյոռնե
Դեպի մարդու սիրտը տանող ամենաաստույգ ուղին նրա հետ զրույցն է այն մասին,ինչը նա ամենից շատ է գնահատում:
                                                                                                  Ռուզվելտ
Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը երջանիկ է այնքանով, որքանով ինքը որոշել է լինել երջանիկ:
                                                                                                  Լինկոլն

----------

..Ando.. (16.07.2010), E-la Via (04.08.2010), Inana (06.08.2010), Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), Անամնիսիս (16.07.2010), Արևածագ (04.08.2010), ՆանՍ (07.07.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Սիրո կամ բարեկամության մեջ զսպվածությունը հիմար քմահաճություն կլիներ, և բացի այդ՝ եսամոլության ակտ, որը ամեն մի զգացմունք կսպաներ սկզբում մեր, իսկ ապա նաև սիրած մարդու մեջ:
Թ. Ֆուլլեր

----------

Ariadna (04.08.2010), CactuSoul (04.08.2010), E-la Via (04.08.2010), Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), Shah (05.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Մանուլ (04.08.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

* Ազատություն՝ նշանակում է պատասխանատվություն: Ահա թե ինչու են շատերը վախենում նրանից: (Բեռնարդ Շոու)
* Չի կարելի նահանջել, շեղվել կամ լքել իր տեղը շարքում: Թե՛ պատերազմում, թե՛ դատարանում և թե՛ ամենուր պետք է կատարել այն, ինչ հրամայում է Պետությունը և Հայրենիքը, կամ թե ջանալ վերահամոզել նրան և բացատրել, թե ինչ է արդարությունը: Իսկ բռնանալ մոր կամ հոր վրա, առավել ևս՝ հայրենիքի վրա, անազնիվ է: (Սոկրատես)
* Ոչ մի բան այնպես վատ չգիտենք, ինչպես այն, ինչ պիտի ամեն ոք իմանա՝ օրենքը:
* Նա, ով փնտրում է միլլիոններ, շատ ուշ է դրանք գտնում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ, ովքեր որ չեն փնտրում, երբեք էլ չեն գտնում․․․
* Ամենուր իրեն տանը զգալու արտոնությունը պատկանում է միայն արքաներին, անառակ աղջիկներին ու գողերին: (Բալզակ)

----------

CactuSoul (04.08.2010), E-la Via (06.08.2010), Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), Win Wolf (27.02.2011), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Անամնիսիս (04.08.2010), Անտիգոնե (16.10.2011), Արևածագ (04.08.2010), Գանգրահեր (26.09.2010), ՆանՍ (05.08.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինքնավստահությունը գալիս է ոչ թե նրանից, որ միշտ ճիշտ ես, այլ նրանից, որ չես վախենում սխալ լինել:
 :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (11.08.2010), E-la Via (06.08.2010), Inana (05.08.2010), Kita (04.08.2010), Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), Shah (05.08.2010), Win Wolf (27.02.2011), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Անամնիսիս (06.08.2010), Անտիգոնե (22.08.2011), Երկնային (05.08.2010), Մանուլ (04.08.2010), ՆանՍ (06.08.2010), Շինարար (04.08.2010), Ուլուանա (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Ես ագռավին հավանեցի, ագռավն ինձ չհավանեց:  :Shok:

----------

A.r.p.i. (05.08.2010), E-la Via (06.08.2010), Kita (04.08.2010), Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), Moonwalker (04.08.2010), Shah (05.08.2010), yerevanci (04.08.2010), Արևածագ (04.08.2010), ՆանՍ (05.08.2010), Շինարար (04.08.2010)

----------


## sharick

_Ինչպես կաշին մարմնից `այնպես ել անհնազանդությունը հոգուց անհնար է պոկել:
...........................................
Փառքն ու կյանքի փայլը չպետք է մարդուն կուրացնեն`ոչ մի բարիք նրան չի տրված ընդմիշտ:
..................._
Զորքի մեջ քանակը ոչինչ չի նշանակում` եթե զորականները զուրկ են խոհեմությունից:
..........................
Լավ է արժանավոր մարդ լինել աղքատ շորերով, քան թէ անպատիվ ապրել` հարուստ զգեստներով:

----------

E-la Via (06.08.2010), Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), Shah (05.08.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

* Մարդը չի ստեղծվում, որ պարտվի: Մարդուն հնարավոր է սպանել, բայց հաղթել նրան անհնար է: (Է. Հեմինգուեյ)
* Ունեցիր թեկուզ փոքր խելք, բայց քոնը։ (Մ. Գորկի)
* Մարդ երբեք չի նկատում, թե ինչ է արվել, նա միայն կարող է տեսնել, թե ինչ է մնում անելու։ (Մ. Կյուրի)
* Ճշմարտությունը չունի սահմանված ժամ: Նրա ժամանակը գալիս է հենց այն ժամին, երբ ինքը թվում է անժամանակ: (Ա. Շվարցեր)
* Երբեք մի մտածեք, թե դուք ամեն ինչ գիտեք: Եվ ինչքան էլ ձեզ բարձր գնահատեն, միշտ քաջություն ունեցեք ձեզ ասելու՝ ես տգետ եմ: (Ի. Պավլով)

----------

CactuSoul (05.08.2010), E-la Via (06.08.2010), Inana (05.08.2010), Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), Shah (05.08.2010), Yevuk (05.08.2010), Անամնիսիս (06.08.2010), Գանգրահեր (26.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Բորխեսը «Հազար ու մի գիշերի» մասին

Դա այնքան անընդգրկելի մի գիրք է, որ անհրաժեշտ չէ այն կարդացած լինել, քանի որ այն մեր հիշողության նախնական մասն է և այս գիշերվա մի մասը նույնպես:

----------

E-la Via (06.08.2010), Inana (06.08.2010), Mark Pauler (27.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

Ծիծաղել հարկավոր է, չսպասելով երջանկությանը, որ չմեռնես չծիծաղած: Լաբրյուեր

Միայնակ ուրախանալը փոքր-ինչ տխուր բան է: Լեսինգ

Արհամարհանքը պետք է մեր բոլոր զգացմունքներից ամենալռակյացը լինի: Ռիվարոլ

Լավ բնավորությունները, ինչպես լավ ստեղծագործությունները, այնքան սաստիկ չեն զարմացնում սկզբում, որքան վերջում:  Շամֆոր

Բոլոր կրքերն ընդհանրապես մեզ ստիպում են հիմարություններ անել, բայց դրանցից ամենածիծաղելիները մեզ ստիպում է անել սերը:                           Լարոշֆուկո

----------

A.r.p.i. (11.08.2010), E-la Via (06.08.2010), Անամնիսիս (06.08.2010), ՆանՍ (06.08.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

* Եթե ինքներդ ձեր տեղը չթողնեք, այն ոչ ոք չի զբաղեցնի: (Շ. Ազնավուր)
* Կան մեռելներ, որոնց դարձյալ հարկավոր է սպանել: (Րաֆֆի)
* Որքան էլ հաճելի, գեղարվեստորեն ու հետաքրքիր ձևավորված լինի լապտերը, նախ և առաջ այն պետք է լուսավորի: (Օ. Բալզակ)
* Ես երբեք չասեցի իմ նման եղիր, ես ասացի՝ քո նման եղիր, և տարբերություն առաջացրու: (Մ. Մենսոն)
* Շատ լուսավոր չպետք է լինել, կդարձնեն լուսամփոփ: (Ա. Շիրակացի)

----------

A.r.p.i. (08.08.2010), E-la Via (06.08.2010), Inana (08.08.2010), Անամնիսիս (06.08.2010), Գանգրահեր (26.09.2010), Գեա (07.08.2010), ՆանՍ (06.08.2010)

----------


## naflex

Ճշմարիտ  է ասված. “Չի սխալվում միայն նա, ով ոչինչ չի անում”:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:22 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:20 ----------

Այսօրվա քո որոշումը կլինի քո վաղվա ճակատագիրը:

Արթուր Սիմոնյան

----------

A.r.p.i. (11.08.2010), Legolas (10.08.2010), Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), ministr (29.08.2010), Ալիք (08.12.2010), Մանուլ (10.09.2010)

----------


## Հովհաննես

Լավ է, երբ գրպանում զնգզնգում է, բայց ավելի լավ է, երբ խշխշում է

----------

Inna (17.08.2010), Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), Moonwalker (28.08.2010), Quyr Qery (20.09.2010), Արևածագ (12.08.2010), Գանգրահեր (10.09.2010), ՆանՍ (12.08.2010)

----------


## ars83

Միգուցե ճիշտ բաժնում չեմ տեղադրում այս մեջբերումները…




> Գիտնականը ամենից առաջ մարդ է: Ուստի բարոյականությունը և բարոյական արժեքներն ամենակարևորն են՝ թե՛ անձնական, թե՛ հասարակական կյանքում, թե՛ գիտական գործունեությունում:





> Գիտությունը հաստատում է ճշմարտությունը, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ձգտում է նրա ավելի ամբողջական, ճշգրիտ և համապիտանի ճանաչողությանը: Այդ իմաստով այն միասնական է: Գիտության կիրառումը, սակայն, միարժեք չէ:


 :Think: 



> Ինձ թվում է, գիտնականները՝ գիտության միջազգայնության և հարաբերական անկախության պատճառով, պետք է կարող լինեն ունենալ համամարդկային, համաշխարհային տեսակետ՝ «սեփական» պետության, «սեփական» ազգի, «սեփական» հանրային համակարգի և նրա գաղափարախոսության՝ լինի դա սոցիալիզմ, թե կապիտալիզմ, եսասիրական հետաքրքրություններից բարձր:


  - Անդրեյ Սախարով

----------

Արևածագ (12.08.2010), Գանգրահեր (10.09.2010)

----------


## naflex

Կրակը չի կարող այրել կրակոտ մարդկանց:
Արթուր Սիմոնյան

----------

Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), Գանգրահեր (10.09.2010)

----------


## naflex

Ամենալավ մտածելակերպը նոր մտածելակերպն է:

Երբեք մի քայլիր գեղեցիկ խոսքեր ասողի hետևից, այլ միշտ քայլիր գեղեցիկ գործեր անողի hետևից:

Ինչպես ջուրը ջրի կարիք չունի, այնպես էլ սիրողը սիրո կարիք չունի:

Արթուր Սիմոնյան

----------

Գանգրահեր (10.09.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

1. Որտեղ փողը խոսք ունի, այնտեղ խոսքն անզոր է
2. Եղիր ճշմարտախոս, բայց մի ասա տափակ ստույգություններր
3. Արվեստը կաթիլ կաթիլ աղբյուր է` եթե չվարարի չի էլ պակասի
4. Ծնկաչոք կյանքը մահից էլ վատ է
5. Լիքը հասկը գլուխը խոնարհ կպահի
6. Որքան էլ մութ լինի գիշերը, չար ու ահավոր, միևնույն է կա արշալույս, ոսկի առավոտ
7. Կրթությունը պետք է սկսվի թևավոր խոսքերից ու ավարտվի սեփական մտքերով
8. Երբ ինձ քննադատում են ես կարող եմ պաշտպանվել, բայց գովեստի դեմ անզոր եմ
9. Իմաստուն  մարդը հաղթում է այնպես, որ կողքինն անգամ չի էլ նկատում...

----------

Inna (17.08.2010), Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), Meme (18.08.2010), sharick (18.08.2010), ՆանՍ (17.08.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

* Ջրհորի գորտը ծովի մասին գաղափար չի ունենա:
* Եթե երիտասարդությունը գիտենար..., եթե ծերությունը կարենար...  :Think: 
* Հավատ որ լինի, աստվածներ կճարվեն:
* Ով դադարում է բարեկամ լինելուց, ուրեմն երբեք ել չի եղել:
* Թե տունը մեծ ունի, մեծին պաշտիր, թե մեծ չունի, մեծ քար դիր, նրան մեծի տեղ պաշտիր:  :LOL:  :Think:

----------

Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), Quyr Qery (20.09.2010), Գանգրահեր (09.09.2010)

----------


## Եգանյան Նունե

Ճշմարտությունը խղճի հաղթանակ է մարդու մեջ:
           Մ. Պրիշվին
Նրա մտածողության ու մշտական աշխատանքից դատելով` կարծում եմ, որ նա ձգտում էր անցնել մարդկային ուժի ու արվեստի սահմանագիծը:
         Հեմֆրի Նյուտոնի քարտուղար
Թող մահկանացուները հրճվեն, որ գոյություն է ունեցել այսպիսի զարդ:
     (Գրություն Նյուտոնի մահարձանին Նյուտոնի քարտուղար)
Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում խաղում է արևմտյան քամին` արևելյան բույրով:
  Լեոնարդո դա Վինչի
Ինչքան էլ հազվադեպ է հանդիպում ճշմարտությունը, նրա առաջարկը միշտ գերազանցում է պահանջարկին:  
       Հենրի Շոու

----------

Tig (26.08.2010)

----------


## Եգանյան Նունե

Խելքով չամրապնդած բարեկամությունը հեշտությամբ քանդում է նույնիսկ հիմարությունը:
Շեքսպիր
Ուսուցման ժամանակ օրինակներն ավելի կարևոր են, քան կանոնները:
Նյուտոն
Առավել կարևոր է 1 առարկան դիտել 10-ը տարբեր կողմերից, քան 10-ը առարկաները` միակողմանի:
Դիստերվեգ
Միտքը կատարելագործելու համար պետք է ավելի շատ մտածել, քան սովորել:
Դեկարտ
Հասկանալ, թե ինչն է արդարացի, զգալ, թե որն է գեղեցիկը, ցանկանալ, ինչ որ լաբն է` ահա կյանքի նպատակը:
Պլատեն

----------

Mark Pauler (27.08.2010), Անտիգոնե (28.08.2010), ՆանՍ (28.08.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

Մի փորձեք վիճաբանել, հիմարի հետ, հակառակ դեպքում դուք կիջնեք նրա մակարդակին, որտեղ նա կճզմի ձեզ իր մեծ փորձով:

----------

ministr (29.08.2010), Moonwalker (28.08.2010), Valentina (09.09.2010), Win Wolf (27.02.2011), Անտիգոնե (28.08.2010), Գանգրահեր (10.09.2010), Եգանյան Նունե (27.08.2010), Հայուհի (15.09.2010), Հարդ (03.09.2010), ՆանՍ (28.08.2010)

----------


## Eliza1

Լեզուն մարդուն տրված է նրա համար, որ թաքցնի իր մտքերը:

Աստված առաջ մարդու խելքն է առնում,հետո հոգին:

----------

Արևածագ (09.09.2010), Եգանյան Նունե (27.08.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Մարդուն ճանաչելու համար պետք է նրան սիրել: Ֆոյերբախ
Չի սիրել նա, ով միանգամից չի սիրահարվել: Շեքսպիր

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:24 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:22 ----------

Սերն այնպիսի ակնոցներ է կրում, որոնց մեջ պղինձն էլ ոսկի կերևա: Սերվանտես

----------

Moonwalker (09.09.2010), Արևածագ (09.09.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Արարք ցանես,սովորություն կհնձես,սովորություն ցանես,բնավորություն կհնձես,բնավորություն ցանես,բախտ կհնձես:

----------

Mark Pauler (02.09.2010), Moonwalker (09.09.2010), sharick (26.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (29.08.2010), ՆանՍ (04.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

«Սեփական ուժի գիտակցությունը մեծացնում է այն:» - Վովենարգ

«Սամսոնն ունեցել է ուժեղ մարմին, սակայն թույլ գլուխ, այլապես նա գլուխը չէր խոնարհի անառակուհու ծնկներին:» - Ֆրանկլին

«Բարձր պաշտոն զբաղեցնելը գլխին է խփում, ինչպես ալկոհոլը:» - Սնոու

«ՈՒժը թույլ է նրանով, որ հավատում է միայն ուժին:» - Վալերի

«Արդարությունը պետք է ուժեղ լինի, իսկ ուժը պետք է լինի արդարացի:» - Պասկալ Բլեզ

«Իշխելով ուրիշներին, մարդը կորցնում է սեփական ազատությունը:» - Բեկոն

«Ով միշտ անում է այն, ինչ ուզում է, հազվադեպ է անում այն, ինչ պարտավոր է:» - Լյուդվիգ Ֆոյերբախ

«Ցանկությունը մտքի հայրն է:» - Շեքսպիր

«Սահմանափակ մարդիկ սովորաբար դատապարտում են այն ամենը, ինչ դուրս է նրանց մտահորիզոնի սահմաններից:» - Լառոշֆուկո

«Նրանց ուժը, ովքեր կառավարում են, իրականում ոչ այլ ինչ է, եթե ոչ ուժը նրանց, ովքեր թույլ են տալիս կառավարել իրենց:» - Ռեյնալ

----------

A.r.p.i. (09.09.2010), Անտիգոնե (09.09.2010), Արևածագ (09.09.2010), Գանգրահեր (09.09.2010), ՆանՍ (09.09.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Ի՞նչ են ծնողները մտածում, երբ չենք պատասխանում բջջայինի զանգին: 50%-ը, որ մեռել ենք, 49%-ը, որ մեռնելու վրա ենք և 1%-ը, որ բջջայինի մարտկոցի լիցքը վերջացել է:

----------

A.r.p.i. (09.09.2010), cold skin (29.09.2010), einnA (10.09.2010), Mark Pauler (10.09.2010), Win Wolf (27.02.2011), Գանգրահեր (09.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (09.09.2010), Հայկօ (10.09.2010), Հայուհի (15.09.2010), Հարդ (09.09.2010), Մանուլ (09.09.2010), Ուլուանա (10.09.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Ուրախության մեջ կան վշտի սաղմեր:
-Ինձ պետք է լայնարձակություն,ազատություն,փոթորիկներ,ամեն ինչ,միայն ոչ ընտանեկան երջանկության միապաղաղ հանգիստ,-արտասովոր մարդիկ արտասովոր ձգտումներ ունեն:

----------

Quyr Qery (20.09.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

> Նրա մասին ա այս միտքը , որ երիտասարդները մահանում են , բայց ծերերը պարտավոր են մահանալ նրա համար ` որ  նոր մարդիկ աշխարհ գան նրանց փոխարեն...


Շատ ճիշտ միտք է,դա բնության օրենքն է,և մարդիկ բացառություն չեն կազմում: :Hands Up:

----------


## Եգանյան Նունե

Գեղեցկությունը բնության մեծագույն  գաղտնիքներից մեկն է, որի ազդեցությունը  մենք տեսնում և զգում ենք, իսկ նրա էության մասին հստակ պտկերացումներ տալ շատերն են փորձել, բայց անհաջող...         Յոհան Վինկելման
Ամեն արժեք գեղեցկություն է դառնում, բայց գեղեցկությունն ամեն արժեքից բարձր է...   Երվանդ Քոչար
Մարդկային շփումն ամենամեծ շքեղությունն է... Անտուան դը Սենտ-Էքզյուպերի

----------

prof-de-Francais (28.09.2010), Ալիք (08.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (16.09.2010), Արևածագ (16.09.2010), ՆանՍ (17.09.2010)

----------


## Sonatina

Երկու բան է կամենում տղամարդը`վտանգ և խաղ,դրա համար էլ կամենում է կնոջը`որպես ամենավտանգավոր խաղալիքի...

----------

prof-de-Francais (28.09.2010), Արևածագ (21.09.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Պուբլիլիոս Սիրոս
Կամ լռիր, կամ էլ քո խոսքը թող լռությունից լավ լինի:
Գովաբանվող անմտությունն անտանելի է դառնում:
Լավ վարվելու համար պետք է իմանալ,  թե ինչ բան է լավը:
Ոչ ոք և երբեք ազնվությունը չի կորցնում, բացի նրանից, ով այն չի ունեցել:
Բարին հնարավոր է ճնշել, բայց բնավ երբեք` ոչնչացնել:
Այն ուղտը, որ ձգտում է եղջյուրներ ձեռք բերել, կորցնում է ականջները:
Մենք հաճախ ճշմարտությունը չենք ասում, որպեսզի ինքներս չլսենք այն:
Ամեն բառ այն իմաստն ունի, ինչ ընկալում ես:
Օ, ինչ դժբախտ է նա, ով տառապանքի մեջ ձայնի իրավունք չունի:

----------

CactuSoul (23.09.2010), Milli (06.09.2011), Արևածագ (21.09.2010), ՆանՍ (22.09.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հայերի առաքինությունները խաղաղասիրության արգասիք են, իսկ թերությունները` ճնշման: Սակայն ինչպիսին էլ եղած լինի նրանց ճակատագիրը, Հայաստանը հավետ պիտի մնա որպես աշխարհի ամենահետաքրքիր երկրներից մեկը, ուր զետեղված է դրախտը, և ուր Աստված ստեղծել է մարդուն իր պատկերի մնան:

Ջ.ԲԱՅՐՈՆ

----------

A.r.p.i. (30.10.2010), Անտիգոնե (25.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Նամուսը գեադա-գիւդաների կերակուր չէ:

Շիրվանզադէ

----------

A.r.p.i. (30.10.2010), prof-de-Francais (28.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010), ՆանՍ (27.09.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Խղճի խայթը կյանքի թույնն է:
Կյանքում ամեն ինչ մտածված է նախօրոք:
Անկայունությու՜ն ,անունդ կին է:
Չափազանց սիրելու դեպքում չեն սիրվում:Բալզակ

----------

Empty`Tears (05.10.2010), Moonwalker (26.09.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Արտաքին խաղաղությունը նման է ժայթքելու պատրաստ հրաբխի խաղաղության:
Մարդը ենթադրում է,Աստված կարգադրում:
Միմյանց համար ապրելու մեծագույն երջանկությունից հետո բարձրագույն երջանկությունը միասին մեռնելն է:

----------

Անտիգոնե (26.09.2010), ՆանՍ (27.09.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Ահա այն բոլորը,ինչ մնում է սիրային կապից.կնոջ մեջ՝ատելություն,տղամարդու մեջ ՝արհամարհանք:Ուրեմն ինչի՞ համար է այս ամենը:Դյումա-Որդի
Ոչ մի բան այնպես չի հնազանդեցնում,չի մեղմացնում տղամարդու սիրտը,ինչպես այն բանի գիտակցումը,որ նրան սիրում են:Սենկևիչ

----------

Quyr Qery (29.09.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Աշխարհում 2 անսահման բան կա- առաջինը` մարդկային հիմարությունը իսկ երկրորդը` տիեզերքը.....Երկրորդի պահով այնքան էլ վստահ չեմ...*Էնշտեյն*
Մարդուն դատում են ըստ իր նպատակների և ոչ թե ըստ արարքների...*Դարվին*

----------

Անտիգոնե (29.09.2010), Գանգրահեր (30.09.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

*Պուբլիլիոս Սիրոս*1. Փոքր մարդը չի կարող ոչ բարձունքից ընկնել, ոչ էլ վնասվածք ստանալ:
2. Հորդ ջրերը կարելի է կտրեկ-անցնել ակունքների մոտ:
3. Անհրաժեշտությունը օգտագործում է ցանկացած միջոց:
4. Երբ տոչոր են քո դաշտերը, մի ջրիր ուրիշինը:
5. Բարեկամ ձևացնողը ամենամեծ թշնամին է:
6. Ավելի ներելի է ապրելու հնարավորություն չունենալը, քան ապրել չիմանալը:

----------

Tig (01.10.2010), Գանգրահեր (30.09.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Իսկական կինը լսում է,, բայց չի հավատում... համբուրում է,, բայց չի սիրում....Եվ հեռանում է, քանի դեռ նրան չեն լքել......-Մ. Մոնռո....
Կինը ունի 2 զենք` 1.արցունքները և  2.թարթչաներկը..... բայց 2ը միասին օգտագործելն անթույլատրելի է....-Մ. Մոնռո.....

----------

Arpine (18.12.2011), Գանգրահեր (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Պուբլիլիոս Սիրոս**1. Փոքր մարդը չի կարող ոչ բարձունքից ընկնել, ոչ էլ վնասվածք ստանալ:*
> 2. Հորդ ջրերը կարելի է կտրեկ-անցնել ակունքների մոտ:
> 3. Անհրաժեշտությունը օգտագործում է ցանկացած միջոց:
> 4. Երբ տոչոր են քո դաշտերը, մի ջրիր ուրիշինը:
> 5. Բարեկամ ձևացնողը ամենամեծ թշնամին է:
> 6. Ավելի ներելի է ապրելու հնարավորություն չունենալը, քան ապրել չիմանալը:


*1. Փոքր մարդը չի կարող ոչ բարձունքից ընկնել, ոչ էլ վնասվածք ստանալ:* 

այս մտքի իմաստը կմեկնաբանե՞ք

այսինքն փոքր մարդը չ՞ի կարող բարձունքի հասնել, ու որ հետո վնասվածք ստանալ այդ բարձունքի պատճառով:  :Wink:

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Եթե մի անգամ ափսոսում ես,որ չես ասել,ապա հազար անգամ ափսոսում ես,որ չես լռել:

----------

Ալիք (08.12.2010), ՆանՍ (12.10.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> *1. Փոքր մարդը չի կարող ոչ բարձունքից ընկնել, ոչ էլ վնասվածք ստանալ:* 
> 
> այս մտքի իմաստը կմեկնաբանե՞ք
> 
> այսինքն փոքր մարդը չ՞ի կարող բարձունքի հասնել, ու որ հետո վնասվածք ստանալ այդ բարձունքի պատճառով:


Իմ ընկալմամբ այս պարագայում խոսքը փոքրոգության մասին է: Եթե Մարդու պլանները և ընդհանրապես ձգտումները փոքր ու չափազանց սահմանափակ են, բնականաբար այդ մարդը բարձունքից ընկնելու ու վնասվածք ստանալու հնարավորություն չի ունենա, այն հասարակ պատճառով, որ ինքն այնտեղ երբեք էլ չի հայտնվի: :Smile:

----------

Արևածագ (12.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Կյանքը ցույց է տալիս, որ սողալով էլ ահագին բարձունքներ կարելի է նվաճել:
Ով քիչ դառնություն է տեսել, նա բարձր է լալիս:

Ռուսական ասացվածքներ

----------

Jarre (13.10.2010), Yevuk (13.10.2010), Անտիգոնե (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> Կյանքը ցույց է տալիս, որ սողալով էլ ահագին բարձունքներ կարելի է նվաճել:
> Ով քիչ դառնություն է տեսել, նա բարձր է լալիս:
> 
> Ռուսական ասացվածքներ



Սա էլ շատ լավն է.
Ծնկաչոք կյանքը մահից էլ վատ է:

Հգ- Ում է պետք այդ բարձունքը, եթե հոգին դատարկ է ու ձեռքբերումը կեղծ... :Wink:

----------

erexa (09.11.2010), shatboyov (02.06.2013), Գանգրահեր (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (14.10.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

1. Վեհանձն մարդուն պարտք լինելը ստրկությունից էլ վատ է:
2. Սիրիր հորդ, եթե նա արդարամիտ է, հանդուրժիր, եթե այդպիսին չէ:
3. Բարի համբավը խավարում էլ փայլում է:
4. Վատին խնայողը լավին է վնասում:
5. Իմաստուն մարդու համար արհամարանքը մահացու հարվածից էլ ուժեղ է:

----------

CactuSoul (14.10.2010), Արևածագ (21.10.2010), Գանգրահեր (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (14.10.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Առանց կնոջ կյանքը չի շարունակվի:

----------


## Moonwalker

* Այն պահին, երբ տղամարդը հմտություն է ձեռք բերում կնոջը բաց գրքի նման կարդալու, արդեն չափազանց ծեր է գրադարան պահելու համար:
* Ասացեք ինչ-որ մեկին, թե տիեզերքում 300 միլիոն աստղ կա, կհավատա: Ասացեք, որ նստարանը նոր է ներկված, կուզենա շոշափել, որ վստահ լինի:




> Առանց կնոջ կյանքը չի շարունակվի:


Առանց տղամարդու կինը կյանքը չէր շարունակի:  :Beee:

----------

VisTolog (30.10.2010), Գանգրահեր (01.11.2010), Հարդ (30.10.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ինքնախաբէութի՜ւն… դա մի հասարակ բառ է, բայց դրա մէջ թաքնուած են մարդու բոլոր թշուառութիւնները։

ՐԱՖՖԻ

----------

Անտիգոնե (09.11.2010), Արևածագ (09.11.2010), ՆանՍ (09.11.2010)

----------


## erexa

Կյանքը դժբախտ ճանապարհ է դեպի մահ:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Բոլոր մարդիկ երջանիկ  են, բայց դժբախտ են  յուրովի:

----------

erexa (17.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Մոդերատորական հորդոր-պահանջ. այս թեմայում աֆորիզմներ գրելիս նշեք հեղինակի անունը, սեփական ստեղծագործության իմաստուն մտքերի համար մենք ունենք «Մեր գրած աֆորիզմները և թևավոր խոսքերը» թեման:*

----------

Արևածագ (11.11.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

«Կյանքն ինձ համար  հալվող մոմ չէ:
Դա կախարդական ջահի նման  ինչ-որ  բան է,
      որ մի ակնթարթ  ընկել է  իմ  ձեռքը,
 և ես  ուզում  եմ  նրան  ստիպել  բոցկլտալ
           հնարավորին  չափ  ավելի  պայծառ՝
նախքան  գալիք սերունդներին  հանձնելը»:   

                                          ԲԵՌՆԱՐԴ  ՇՈՈՒ

«Մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրն   իր  գործերի  զավակն  է»:

                                           Օ.ԲԱԼԶԱԿ

----------

Անտիգոնե (16.11.2010)

----------


## ~Anna~

~ԵՍ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՀԱՂԹԵԼ,ԲԱՅՑ և ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԳԹԱԼ ՊԱՐՏՎԱԾՆԵՐԻՆ... Ալ. Մակեդոնացի
~Մեր թերությունների մասին կարող ենք անկեղծորեն խոսել միայն նրանց հետ, ովքեր ընդունում են մեր արժանիքները:
   ~Մենք բնական ենք լոկ նրանց հետ, ում սիրում ենք......Անդրե  Մորուա

----------

einnA (17.11.2010), Ալիք (08.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (16.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2010)

----------


## Shah

dominus et deus noster sic fieri jubet... ինտեռնետում գտա հետաքրքիր  մեկնաբանումներ էդ թևավոր արտահայտությանը, իսկ իմ փոքր բառարանում(словарь латинских слов) մի փոքր  ուրիշ ձև ա գրած... բառացի` "այդպես է ցանկացել մեր Տերն ու տիրակալը..."
Ուրեմն, գտա տվյալ արտահայտության աղբյուրը` մի անգամ հռոմեական իմպերատոր Դոմիցիանը ինքն իրեն հռչակելով աստված, իր խոսքը սկսում է այդ արտահայտությամբ, որից հետո իրեն թե գրավոր թե բանավոր խոսքի մեջ ոչ ոք չի համարձակվում այլ կերպ դիմել:

Շարունակությունը արդեն գիտեյի` հռոմեական բանախոսները իրենց տիրակալների խոսքից առաջ միշտ ասում էին "dominus et deus noster sic fieri jubet..."


(իմ սովորած առաջին լատիներեն թևավոր խոսքը :Smile:  )

----------

Mariam1556 (23.03.2011), Գանգրահեր (17.11.2010)

----------


## Kna

Սկզբում նրանք արհամարհում են քեզ, հետո ծաղրում են քեզ, հետո պայքարում են քո դեմ, և ապա դու հաղթում ես: - Մահաթմա Գհանդի

Աստված Տիեզերքի հետ դոմինո չի խաղում: Էյնշտեյն 

Սովորելը մարդուն կրթված չի դարձնում: Կան նրանք ովքեր ունեն իմացություն և նրանք ովքեր ունեն հասկացողություն: Առաջինի համար անհրաժեշտ է հիշողություն, երկրորդի համար՝ փիլիսոփայություն: Ա. Դյումա

Նա ով լեռ է շարժում սկսում է  քարերը տեղափոխելուց:

Հարցն այն չէ թե ով է ինձ թույլատրելու, այլ այն թե ով է ինձ կանգնեցնելու: Այն Ռենդ

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.11.2010), erexa (13.12.2010), Gayl (24.11.2010), Jarre (24.11.2010), paniaG (25.11.2010), Win Wolf (27.02.2011), Անտիգոնե (25.11.2010), Արևածագ (25.11.2010), Հարդ (24.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2010), ՆանՍ (25.11.2010)

----------


## Geson

Մարդ կա ասես թռչյունի ձագ լինի,
Մեծանա՝ կթռչի կգնա,
Մարդ էլ կա ասես ծառի ճյուղ լինի,
Մայր բնին միշտ կպած կմնա…

Եղիշե Հակոբյան

----------

erexa (13.12.2010), Gayl (25.11.2010)

----------


## lampone

"Ով խղճմտանք ունի, նա հեշտությամբ կարող է աղքատանալ"
                             Շեքսպիր " Ռիչարդ III "
   "Այս օրվան օրը պարկեշտ մարդ լինել`նշանակում է տասը հազարից մեկը լինել..."
                             Շեքսպիր " Համլետ"

----------

Gayl (25.11.2010), Mark Pauler (11.12.2010), sharick (25.11.2010), Անտիգոնե (25.11.2010), ՆանՍ (26.11.2010)

----------


## hemush

Երեկվա օրն արդեն պատմություն է, Իսկ վաղվա օրը՝ հանելուկ:
Կյանքը  ուրախմ  չի  լինում,  լինում  են  միայն  երջանիկ  օրեր:

----------

erexa (13.12.2010), Gayl (25.11.2010), Mark Pauler (11.12.2010), Meme (06.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (12.12.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Կախաղանը մի կշեռք է, որի մի ծայրից կախված է մի մարդ, մյուսից՝ ամբողջ աշխարհը։ Պանծալի է լինել այդ մարդը...  :Smile: 
Հյուգո

----------

Gayl (25.11.2010), Mark Pauler (11.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (12.12.2010), ՆանՍ (26.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Կախաղանը մի կշեռք է, որի մի ծայրից կախված է մի մարդ, մյուսից՝ ամբողջ աշխարհը։ Պանծալի է լինել այդ մարդը... 
> Հյուգո


Հետաքրքիր մտածելակերպ է, բայց անձամբ իմ համար այս նախադասությունը տխմարության գագաթնակետն է:

----------

Sophie (06.12.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հետաքրքիր մտածելակերպ է, բայց անձամբ իմ համար այս նախադասությունը տխմարության գագաթնակետն է:


Էս արտահայտությունը մեջս տպավորվել է երևի 13-14 տարեկանից, իսկ էդ տարիքում բնականաբար աշխարհին հակադրվելու, տարբերվելու համար նույնիսկ կախաղանի համաձայն կլինես, դրա համար էլ լավ եմ հիշում  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (25.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Քամին հանգցնում է մոմը,բայց բորբոքում է խարույկը:   Լարոշֆուկս
Սիրտը չունի կնճիռներ, նրա վրա միայն սպիներ են լինում:  Սպիների վրա նա է ծիծաղում,ով վերք չի տեսել:
Առանց առաքինության գեղեցկությունը նույնն է,ինչ ծաղիկն առանց բուրմունքի:

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.12.2010), Bodyguard (11.12.2010), Mariam1556 (23.03.2011), Mark Pauler (11.12.2010), Sophie (09.12.2010), Արևածագ (09.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (07.12.2010), Հայուհի (25.12.2010), ՆանՍ (08.12.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> Քամին հանգցնում է մոմը,բայց բորբոքում է խարույկը:   Լարոշֆուկս
> Սիրտը չունի կնճիռներ, նրա վրա միայն սպիներ են լինում:  Սպիների վրա նա է ծիծաղում,ով վերք չի տեսել:
> Առանց առաքինության գեղեցկությունը նույնն է,ինչ ծաղիկն առանց բուրմունքի:


 Իսկ ո՞վ է հեղինակը :Blush:

----------


## ԳագոՋան

ՈՒղեղն այն օրգանն է,որի միջոցով մարդ երեվակայում է թե մտածում է

----------

Mark Pauler (11.12.2010), Monk (18.12.2010), Quyr Qery (19.12.2010), Արևածագ (09.12.2010)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

սկզբում մենք աղքատ էինք ,իսկ հետո մեզ կողոպտեցին

----------

Mark Pauler (11.12.2010), Quyr Qery (19.12.2010), Արևածագ (09.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.07.2013)

----------


## ~Anna~

Կան մարդիկ, որոնք նման են ժամանակակից խանութներին. ցուցափեղկերում ամեն ինչ կա, մտնում ես ներս` դատարկ է:
ԱՈւԵՐԲԱԽ

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.12.2010), Monk (18.12.2010), Quyr Qery (19.12.2010), Yevuk (11.12.2010), Արևածագ (11.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (12.12.2010), Մանուլ (12.12.2010), ՆանՍ (11.12.2010)

----------


## ~Anna~

Օտարության մեջ ազատ լինելը այլ գերություն է, իսկ տան մեջ նույնիսկ գերի լինելը՝ այլ ազատություն:
Պարույր Սևակ

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.12.2010), Gayl (11.12.2010), Mark Pauler (11.12.2010), Monk (18.12.2010), shatboyov (02.06.2013), Անտիգոնե (11.12.2010), ՆանՍ (18.12.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

*Սովորիր* կարծելով թե հավերժ պիտի ապրես և *ապրիր* կարծելով թե վաղն արդեն կենդանի չես լինի:
*Ժիլ լի Մյուիզի*

----------

Monk (18.12.2010), Tig (20.12.2010), ԳագոՋան (12.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (12.12.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Անհրաժեշտությունը հաղթանակից բացի ոչինչ չի ճանաչում:
Քոնը չէ այն ինչ քոնն է դարձրել ճակատագիրը:
Երբեք չի կարելի հաղթել վտանգն առանց վտանգի:
Մեծագույն լպիրշություն է դատապարտել այն, ինչը չգիտես:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.12.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Աշխարհում չկա գեթ մի բարձունք ,, որին համառությամբ հասնել չլինի......
Այս կրանքում կարևոր չէ, թե ինչպես ես ընկնում.....կարևոր է, թե ինչպես ես բարձրանում......
Պատրաստ ես հանուն ինձ ամեն ինչի??,, դե թափիր աղբը, սիրելիս.....
Ես սիրում եմ և սիրված եմ,, ցավոք նրանք տարբեր մարդիք են......

----------


## ՆանՍ

Երբ  կինը լռում է, դու  նրան մի  ընդհատիր :Hands Up: 

(անհայտ հեղինակ)

----------

paniaG (20.12.2010), Tig (20.12.2010)

----------


## ~Anna~

Գեորգ Քրիստոֆ Լիխտենբերգ  
(գերմանցի գիտնական, երգիծաբան և փիլիսոփա)
~Նա շատ իմաստություններ կուլ տվեց,բայց այդ բոլորը կարծես մի այլ կոկորդ էին մտել:
~Եթե խելոք մարդուն կարելի է այնպես խփել ,որ խելքը կորցնի, ապա չեմ հասկանում, ինչու անխելքին չի կարելի այնպես խփել,որ խելքի գա:
~Այն մարդիկ, ովքեր միշտ ժամանակ չեն ունենում, սովորաբար ոչինչ չեն անում:
~Ամեն միտք,եթե արու է կգտնի իր էգը: Բայց երևի գաղափարները նրա գլխում կամ միայն արու էին,կամ միայն էգ,որովհետև նա երբեք նոր միտք չծնեց:     :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.12.2010), E-la Via (09.02.2011), Mark Pauler (17.01.2011), paniaG (20.12.2010), Smokie (20.12.2010)

----------


## lampone

"Ասում են` իմաստությունը փողոցներում է գոռում, բայց ոչ ոք չի նայում նրա երեսին" 
          (Շեքսպիր "Հենրի 4-րդ")
"Ժամանակը կհայտնագործի`
 Ինչ որ թաքցնում է խորամանկությունն
 Իր ծալքերի տակ"
          (Շեքսպիր "Արքա Լիր")

----------

E-la Via (09.02.2011), Gayl (25.12.2010), Mark Pauler (17.01.2011), Reh32 (07.03.2011), ՆանՍ (27.12.2010)

----------


## Freeman

Dura lex,sed lex
Օրենքը կոշտ է,բայց օրենք է(Durus, a, um բառը բառացիորեն նշանակում է կոշտ,բայց տվյալ դեպքում հաստատ չգիտեմ ինչ է թարգմանվում)
Primum non nocere
Ամենից առաջ. մի վնասիր(Հիպոկրատ)

----------

Arpine (24.11.2011), E-la Via (09.02.2011), Moonwalker (25.12.2010), paniaG (25.12.2010)

----------


## Գեդեոն

Հիվանդ է նա, ով չի ուզում ապրել:

----------

E-la Via (09.02.2011), Gayl (08.01.2011), Mark Pauler (17.01.2011), Reh32 (01.04.2011), Sophie (14.01.2011)

----------


## ~Anna~

Հայրերի ու Հայաստանի մասին...

Հայերի առաքինությունները խաղաղասիրության արգասիք են, իսկ թերությունները` ճնշման: Սակայն ինչպիսին էլ եղած լինի նրանց ճակատագիրը, Հայաստանը հավետ պիտի մնա որպես աշխարհի ամենահետաքրքիր երկրներից մեկը, ուր զետեղված է դրախտը, և ուր Աստված ստեղծել է մարդուն իր պատկերի մնան:
Ջ.ԲԱՅՐՈՆ

Դուք ուշագրավ մի ժողովուրդ եք, որ կարողացել եք մնալ այսքան կենսունակ ու հավատարիմ ձեր ավանդույթներին, երբ ամբողջ պատմությունն ու հանգամանքները ձեր դեմ են եղել:Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե ես հայ լինեի, խորապես հպարտ կլինեի ինչպես պատմական Հայաստանով, այնպես էլ այսօրվա Հայաստանով:
Ջ.ՕԼԴՐԻՋ

Եթե ինձ հարցնեին, թե Երկիր մոլորակի վրա ամենից շատ որտեղ կարելի է հանդիպել հրաշքների, ես, նախ և առաջ, Հայաստանի անունը կտայի: Ակամա ապշում ես` աշխարհի այս փոքրիկ անկյունում տեսնելով այնպիսի մարդկանց, որոնք կարող էին լինել ամբողջ աշխարհի հպարտությունն ու զարդը:
Ռ.ՔԵՆԹ

----------

CactuSoul (17.01.2011), Malxas (22.02.2011), Mark Pauler (17.01.2011), Smokie (17.01.2011), Անտիգոնե (09.02.2011), Լեռնցի (01.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011), ՆանՍ (18.01.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Դժբախտություն է, երբ հարկադրված ես լռել այն մասին, ինչի մասին ծարավ ես խոսելու:
Ավելորդ վեճերում ճշմարտությունը կորչում է:
Միայն իր համար ապրողը իրավացիորեն մեռած է ուրիշների համար:

----------

CactuSoul (09.02.2011), E-la Via (09.02.2011), Mark Pauler (21.02.2011), Reh32 (01.04.2011), Smokie (09.02.2011), ԳագոՋան (09.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## lili-4

Խուսափե՛ք այն մարդկանցից, ովքեր ձգտում են գցել ձեր հավատը ձեր նկատմամբ:Բնավորության այդ գիծը յուրահատուկ է մանր մարդկանց: Մեծ մարդը,ընդհակառակը, ձեզ ներշնչում է, որ դուք նույնպես կարող եք դառնալ մեծ:

Մարկ Տվեն

----------

Freeman (13.02.2011), Inna (13.02.2011), lampone (28.08.2011), Mark Pauler (21.02.2011), Reh32 (07.03.2011), Skeptic (13.02.2011), ~Anna~ (06.03.2011), Անտիգոնե (13.02.2011), Արևհատիկ (21.02.2011), Լեռնցի (01.05.2011), Մանուլ (13.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011), ՆանՍ (14.02.2011), Շինարար (13.02.2011)

----------


## lili-4

Խավարն անվերջ անիծելու փոխարեն մեկ մոմ վառիր՝ շուրջդ լուսավորելու համար:

Վ. Շեքսպիր
Որևէ մեկի հատկանիշը գնահատելու համար հարկավոր է այդ հատկանիշի որոշ մասն ունենալ նաև իր մեջ:

Վ. Շեքսպիր

----------

E-la Via (13.02.2011), Inna (13.02.2011), lampone (28.08.2011), Mark Pauler (21.02.2011), Reh32 (07.03.2011), ~Anna~ (06.03.2011), Անտիգոնե (13.02.2011), ՆանՍ (14.02.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Խակը միշտ էլ տտիպ համ ունի:
*Վատթարից ավելի լավ լինել, դեռևս չի նշանակում լավ լինել:*
*Իր անգետ լինելն իմացողը չի կարող իմաստուն չդառնալ:*
Հաղթանակը մրցակցություն չի սիրում:
Հաղթանակի հետ ստացած վերքը չի ցավում:
Չկա ավելի մեծ շահույթ քան պահպանել այն, ինչ ունես:
Իմաստունը իշխում է իր ցանկությունների վրա, իսկ հիմարը` դառնում դրանց գերին:

----------

boooooooom (16.02.2011), E-la Via (16.02.2011), Gayl (17.02.2011), Mark Pauler (21.02.2011), ՆանՍ (17.02.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Վատ լուրն այն է, որ ժամանակը թռչում է: Լավ լուրն այն է, որ դուք եք օդաչուն:  :Tongue:

----------

Arpine (18.12.2011), CactuSoul (21.02.2011), Freeman (21.02.2011), Inna (21.02.2011), Lusina (21.02.2011), Mark Pauler (21.02.2011), Smokie (21.02.2011), Tig (21.02.2011), Win Wolf (27.02.2011), Մանուլ (21.02.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

եթե բոլորն այս սկզբունքին հետևեին, ինչքա՜ն վատ բաներից կխուսափեինք...

Եթե դու ինչ-որ վատ բան ես խոստացել ակամա, այն մի´ կատարիր։
*Պերիանդրոս*

----------

A.r.p.i. (21.02.2011), Freeman (21.02.2011), Inna (21.02.2011), Mark Pauler (21.02.2011), Tig (21.02.2011)

----------


## anahit96

Ապրել նշանակում է մտածել:
      Վոլտեր

----------

Mark Pauler (21.02.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

Ծխելը թույլ է տալիս մտածել,որ մենք ինչ-որ բան անում ենք, երբ իրականում ոչինչ չենք անում:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Մարդկային կյանքը նման է լուցկու տուփի: Նրան լրջորեն վերաբերելը ծիծաղելի է , անլուրջ վերաբերվելը` վտանգավոր: *Ռյունոսկե Ակուտագավա*

----------

Reh32 (01.04.2011), Smokie (23.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (23.02.2011)

----------


## Meme

Եթե ցանկանում եք,որ կյանքը ժպտա ձեզ,սկզբում նվիրեք նրան ձեր լավ տրամադրությունը :Wink: …
Մոր սիրտը մի անդունդ է,որի խորքում միշտ ներում կգտնվի: ԳԲալզակ
Օրը թանկ է նրա համար,ով կարողանւմ է ապրել:
Կա մի գեղեցիկ էակ,որին մենք միշտ պարտք ենք՝ դա մայրն է: :Love:  
Ամեներջանիկ մարդը նա է,ով կարողանում է երջանկացնել: Դյումա

----------

Gayl (22.02.2011), Renata (26.10.2011), Smokie (23.02.2011), Անտիգոնե (23.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (23.02.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

Լինելով սրիկա մի երևակայիր,թե դա օրիգինալ է:

Քեզ վրա կարգիր հարյուր ուզուցիչ` նրանք անզոր դուրս կգան, եթե դու չես կարող ինքդ քեզ ստիպել և ինքդ պահանջել քեզանից:

<<Վաղը>> բառը հորինված է անվճռական մարդկանց և երեխաների համար:

Աշխարհը վաղուց անվանում են մրրկածուփ օվկիանոս, բայց երջանիկ է նա, ով լողում է կողմնացույցով:

Իբրև կանոն, մարդու մասին կարելի է դատել ըստ այն բանի, թե ինչի վրա է նա ծիծաղում:

Նա ով ամեն ինչ թողնում է պատահականության կամքին, իր կյանքը վեր է ածում մեծ վիճակախաղի:

Մեծ դժբախտությունները երկարատև չեն լինում, իսկ փոքրերը ուշադրության արժանի չեն:

Կրևորն այն չէ, թե քեզ ինչ են համարում, այլ` թե ով ես դու իրականում:

Սերը նայում է հեռադիտակով, նախանձը` մանրադիտակով:

----------

CactuSoul (26.02.2011), Gayl (25.02.2011), Kna (02.04.2011), Mark Pauler (26.02.2011), Meme (25.02.2011), Renata (26.10.2011), Smokie (26.02.2011), Tig (23.03.2011), ~Anna~ (06.03.2011), Անտիգոնե (02.03.2011), Արևածագ (05.03.2011), ՆանՍ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

_Բարության խթանիչը շնորհապարտ հոգին է:_
Երբ կինը բացահայտորեն վատն է, նա հենց դրանով էլ լավն է:
Չկա այնպիսի լավ ճակատագիր, որից ինչ-որ չափով չդժգոհես:

Պուբլիլիոս Սիրոս

----------

erexa (19.05.2011), Renata (26.10.2011), Tig (23.03.2011), ~Anna~ (06.03.2011), Արևածագ (05.03.2011), ՆանՍ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

Կյանքը այն օրերը չեն,որ անցել են, այլ նրանք,որ հիշվում են:

Ոմն մեկը գերեզման է իջել 100 տարեկանում, բայց մահացել էր հազիվ ծնված:

Ով չի կարողանում օգտվել երջանկությունից, երբ այն գալիս է, չպետք է գանգատվի, երբ այն անցնում է:

Աշխարհում հիմարներն ավելի շատ են, քան խաբեբաները, այլապես խաբեբաների համար ապրելու բան չէր լինի:

Մեծ հնարավորթւյուններ ունենում են բոլորը, բայց շատերը նույնիսկ չգիտեն, որ հանդիպել են դրանց:

Ով ինքն է խոսում իր արժանիքների մասին, նա ծիծաղելի է, իսկ նա ով չի գիտակցում դրանք`հիմար է:

Կարևորն այն չէ, թե քեզ ինչ են համարում, այլ`թե ով ես դու իրականում:

----------

Ambrosine (05.03.2011), Lusinamara (05.03.2011), Quyr Qery (15.03.2011), Renata (26.10.2011), Tig (23.03.2011), Անտիգոնե (05.03.2011), Արևածագ (05.03.2011), Մանուլ (06.03.2011), ՆանՍ (09.03.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

«Ամբոխը ագահաբար կարդում է խոստովանություններ, հիշատակարաններ և այլն, որովհետև ստորաբար ուրախանում է վեհի ստորացմամբ, հզորի թուլությամբ։ Ամեն մի նողկալի բան հայտնաբերելիս նա հիացած է. «Նա փոքր է, ինչպես մենք, նողկալի է, ինչպես մենք»։ Ստու´մ եք, սրիկանե´ր։ Նա փոքր է և նողկալի է ոչ այնպես, ինչպես դուք։ *Նա մի ուրիշ տեսակ է*»։

_Պուշկին_

----------

Freeman (08.03.2011), lampone (28.08.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

_Կինը տրվում է աստծուն միայան այն ժամանակ ,,,,երբ սատատան այլևս չի ցանկանում նրա հետ գործ ունենալ....

Երեխան ամենաշատը ծնողի սիրո կարիքը ունի այն ժամանակ,,, երբ բոլորովին արժանի չէ դրան...

Տգեղ դեմքը և տձև ֆիգուրան շատ կանանց օգնել են ընկնել դրախտ....

Ես ըստ իրենց գործերի դատում եմ միայն այն մարդկանց ում հանդեպ հակակրանք ունեմ....

Միակ բանը,,,, որ ինձ դուր է գալիս հարուստ մարդկանց մեջ ,,,դա իրենց փողն է...

Եթե երեխան նյարդային է,,,առաջինը պետք է բուժել նրա ծնողներին.....

Եկեղեցին ավելի շուտ մեղավորների հիվանդանոց է,, քան սրբերի թանգարան...

Եթե տղամարդը իրեն փնովում է կնոջ ներկայությամբ....մի հավատացեք,,, նա ուղակի իրեն գովազդում է....

Դեռ չի գտնվել մի տղամարդ,, որ ցանկանար ամեն ինչ իմանալ իր սիրելի կնոջ մասին...
_
_Печально быть козлом опущения,, среди ослов....._

----------

Arpine (18.12.2011), CactuSoul (30.03.2011), Gayl (14.03.2011), lampone (28.08.2011), Smokie (12.03.2011), Sona_Yar (12.03.2011), Tig (23.03.2011), Win Wolf (12.03.2011), Արէա (02.04.2011), Սլիմ (12.03.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Եթե հաղթանակը վնասաբեր է, ավելի լավ է պարտվել:
Եթե ճակատագիրդ չեմ կիսում` քո ամենափոքր բարեկամն եմ:
Չի կարող ազնիվ լինել այն, ինչ ազատության մեջ չէ:

----------

CactuSoul (30.03.2011), Smokie (23.03.2011), Tig (23.03.2011), ՆանՍ (01.04.2011)

----------


## KT'

Չեմ հավատում, որ պատերազմում միայն ղեկավար գործիչներն են մեղավոր, միայն կապիտալիստներն ու կառավարությունները: Օչ, ըստ երևույթին, փոքր մարդիկ էլ են մեղավոր, այլապես ամբողջ ժողովրուդը չէր մասնակցի պատերազմին: Ըստ երևույթին, մարդկանց մեջ նստած է ոչնչացնելու, սպանելու, վայրագություն անելու կիրքը, և մինչև որ ամբողջ մարդկությունը լրիվ չփոխվի, պատերազմները դեռ կշարունակվեն:
Աննա Ֆրանկ 


KT'

..նաև ոչնչանալու բնազդը..

----------

Freeman (01.04.2011), Gayl (01.04.2011), Smokie (01.04.2011)

----------


## KT'

Բոլոր մարդիկ սիրո կարիք ունեն, հատկապես նրանք, ովքեր դրան արժանի չեն..

----------

Gayl (01.04.2011), Lianik (01.04.2011), Smokie (01.04.2011), VisTolog (02.04.2011), Win Wolf (01.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (01.04.2011), ՆանՍ (01.04.2011)

----------


## KT'

Աստվա՛ծ, ինձ համբերություն տուր՝ ընդունելու այն, ինչ ես չեմ կարող փոխել, ուժ՝ փոխելու այն, ինչ կարող եմ, իմաստություն՝ տարբերելու առաջինը երկրորդից:
Ռեյնոլդ Նիբուր

..այս բառերից հետո.. ամեն բան միջակ է թվում

----------

eduard30 (05.04.2011), Kna (02.04.2011), lampone (28.08.2011), Lusina (03.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (01.04.2011), Շինարար (02.04.2011)

----------


## KT'

> Մարդը կոտորակի նման է. համարիչն այն է, ինչ նա կա, իսկ հայտարարը՝ այն, ինչ նա մտածում է իր մասին։ Որքան մեծ է հայտարարը, այնքան փոքր է կոտորակը։
> _Ժան-Ժակ Ռուսո_


մի՞թե Պյութագորասը չէր

----------


## KT'

Գազաններն իրենց ձագերին չեն սպանում, իսկ մարդիկ սպանում են. հենց դրանով էլ տարբերվում ենք գազաններից..

*Վ. Շեքսպիր  «Ռիչարդ Երրորդ»*

----------

lampone (28.08.2011), VisTolog (02.04.2011)

----------


## KT'

> <<Կան մարդիկ, որոնք նման են ժամանակակից խանութներին, ցուցափեղկերում ամեն ինչ կա, սակայն մտնում ես՝ դատարկ է>>։
>                                                                                                Շեքսպիր


•	Կան մարդիկ, որոնք նման են ժամանակակից խանութներին. ցուցափեղկերում ամեն ինչ կա, սակայն մտնում ես ներս՝ դատարկ է: Լիխտենբերգ

----------


## Kna

Անհրաժեշտ պատերազմը արդար պատերազմ է, և երբ հույս կա միայն զենքի մեջ, այդ զենքը սուրբ է: - Նիկոլո Մաքիավելի

----------

Gayl (02.04.2011), Արէա (02.04.2011), Լեռնցի (01.05.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Գոյություն ունի բավականաչափ լույս նրանց համար ովքեր ուզում են տեսնել , իսկ նրանց համար ովքեր չեն ուզում տեսնել` բավականաչափ խավար:

----------

eduard30 (05.04.2011), Sophie (05.04.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Աստվա՛ծ, ինձ համբերություն տուր՝ ընդունելու այն, ինչ ես չեմ կարող փոխել, ուժ՝ փոխելու այն, ինչ կարող եմ, իմաստություն՝ տարբերելու առաջինը երկրորդից:
> Ռեյնոլդ Նիբուր


Ծանոթ արտահայտություն ա :Xeloq:  :Jpit: 




> Գազաններն իրենց ձագերին չեն սպանում, իսկ մարդիկ սպանում են. հենց դրանով էլ տարբերվում ենք գազաններից..
> 
> *Վ. Շեքսպիր  «Ռիչարդ Երրորդ»*


 Շեքսպիրը, մեղմ ասած, սխալվել է :Smile:

----------

Arpine (24.11.2011)

----------


## just a dream

«Ոտքե՛ր, դուք ինձ ինչի՞ համար եք պետք, եթե արդեն թևեր ունեմ»

շնորհակալ եմ օգնության համար  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (03.04.2011), Kna (03.04.2011), Meme (22.08.2011), Smokie (04.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (03.04.2011)

----------


## Inna

Սերը բնության իմաստուն հայտնագործությունն է: Նա ով սիրում է, հեշտությամբ է անում այն, ինչ պետք է անի:  
_Վ. Շվեբել_

Չես նկատի, երբ և ինչպես է շփումն իմաստուն մարդկանց հետ քեզ օգուտ տվել, սակայն այդ շփումից ստացած օգուտն ինքնին կնկատես:
_  Ֆեդոն_

Մարդու իսկական թշնամին սեփական տգիտության մասին անտեղյակությունն է:  
 _Իդրիս Շահ_

----------

anahit96 (28.08.2011), E-la Via (22.08.2011), Mark Pauler (29.04.2011), Quyr Qery (09.04.2011), Sophie (22.08.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

_Դարձյալ Արցախյան բարբառով_ :Smile: 

1. Աստծու փառքը մեծ ա, կտրած փոսը խոր:
2. Ծառեն կյեճն ան չորը կյարունքը մահլամ կանե:
3. Մին ծու իփելավ մին ճոտ ըս խեխտում:
4. Պեցուր սարեն ծյուն կըկյա:
5. Միշտ ծիք տվող եզանն ըն թխում:

----------

Monk (09.04.2011), Quyr Qery (10.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ես կյանքից պահանջում եմ այն,, ինչ պահանջել չի կարելի և մեղք է.........-ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ.....

----------

lampone (22.08.2011), Mark Pauler (29.04.2011), Meme (02.05.2011), Արէա (10.04.2011)

----------


## ~Anna~

Ինչպե՞ս մենք կարող ենք պահանջել ինչ-որ մեկից պահպանել մեր գաղտնիքը, եթե նույնիսկ մենք չենք կարողանում  :Smile:

----------

anahit96 (28.08.2011), aragats (29.04.2011), CactuSoul (27.04.2011), erexa (17.04.2011), Inna (24.07.2011), Lusina (17.04.2011), Mark Pauler (29.04.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Win Wolf (17.04.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

*Խիզախությունը մեծացնում է անվեհերությունը, իսկ տատանումը սաստկացնում է երկյուղը:*

Ուժերը կարող են փորձարկվել միայն նրանց գործադրման ճանապարհով:

Հմուտ խաղացողն ավելի մեծ խաբեբա է:

----------

CactuSoul (29.04.2011), E-la Via (22.08.2011), Mark Pauler (29.04.2011), Milli (20.08.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ես ոչ մէկ ժողովրդի յանդէպ ատելութիւն չունեմ, բայց վայ այն ազգին, որ կը համարձակուի վատութիւն անել հայ ժողովրդին, նա լինի թուրք, ռուս կամ այլ ազգի, ես զէնք պիտի վերցնեմ նրա դէմ:

Դրո

----------

E-la Via (22.08.2011), Quyr Qery (19.05.2011), Անտիգոնե (01.05.2011), ՆանՍ (03.05.2011)

----------


## davtyanhasmik

Ով ստորացնում է շրջապատի մարդկանց, նա ինքը երբեք մեծ չի լինի
Աղքատությունը լավ է նրանով, որ թալանվելու վախից մարդ ազատվում է...

----------

aragats (01.05.2011), Quyr Qery (19.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Ով գիտի,որ ինքը գիտի, նրանից պետք է սովորել...
Ով գիտի,որ ինքը չգիտի, նրան պետք է օգնել....
Ով չգիտի,որ ինքը չգիտի նրանից պետք է զգուշանալ....  * 


Արաբական ասածվածք,որ փակցված էր հայտնի Հանրապետական հիվանդանոցի ԿՏ-ի բածնի պատի վրա,դասախոսիս սենյակում :Dntknw: ...բայց մեջս զատո տպավորվելա :Wink:

----------

anahit96 (28.08.2011), aragats (01.05.2011), Arpine (10.12.2011), E-la Via (22.08.2011), Nare-M (01.05.2011), Quyr Qery (19.05.2011), ՆանՍ (03.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (22.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Շախմատային գրքերս էի քրքրում մի քանի հավես բաներ աչքովս ընկան՝

Կինը երբեք չի կարողանա տղամարդու հետ հավասար շախմատ խաղալ, որովհետև նա չի կարող հինգ ժամ անընդմեջ անձայն նստել խաղատախտակի առաջ: :Pardon:  
Պաուլ Կերես (1930-60թթ.-ի աշխարհի ուժեղագույն շախմատիստներից մեկը)Խե՜ղճ մարդիկ: Կյանքում դուք ինչքան նման եք այն շախմատիստին, ով «կարող էր և հաղթել...»:
Սավելի Տարտակովեր (20-ր դարասկզբի աշխարհի ուժեղագույն շախմատիստներից մեկը)Ողջ կյանքն անցկացնել մի կնոջ հետ, նույնն է թե խաղալ վերջնախաղը տարադաշտ փղերով:
Վիկտոր Կորչնոյ (խաղացող ամենածեր գրոսմայստերն աշխարհում, միակն ով մասնակցել է շախմատային գահի համար բոլոր մրցամարտերին 1954-90թթ.-ի միջև ու չի նվաճել այն)Իմացի՛ր, որ դու մոլեռանդ ես, եթե վերցնում ես շախմատի գիրքը զուգարան գնալու համար և մոռանում ես գնալ այնտեղ: :Jpit: 
Բիլլ Ուոլ (ամերիկացի շախմատային լրագրող)Չկան լավ կամ վատ խաղացողներ: Կան միայն լավ կամ վատ քայլեր:
Ադոլֆ Անդերսեն (բոլոր ժամանակների մեծագույն շախմատիստներից մեկը)Չկան լավ կամ վատ քայլեր: Կան միայն լավ կամ վատ սիգարներ:
Էմանուիլ Լասկեր (շախմատի աշխարհի 2-րդ չեմպիոն)Շախմատը նման է գեղեցիկ կնոջ, ում մոտ մենք միշտ վերադառնում ենք, անկախ նրանից քանի անգամ է նա մեզ մերժել: :Love: 
անհայտ հեղինակՍտրատեգիան որոշում է, թե ինչպես կնոջը տեղավորես հետևի նստատեղին, իսկ տակտիկան՝ թե ինչ անես հետո: :Blush: 
անհայտ հեղինակ

----------

anahit96 (28.08.2011), Arpine (24.11.2011), E-la Via (22.08.2011), lampone (22.08.2011), Milli (24.08.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Smokie (19.05.2011), Yevuk (10.07.2011), Ապե Ջան (19.05.2011), Գանգրահեր (19.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2011), Ուլուանա (19.05.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Մայրենի լեզուն մենք զգում ենք, ապրում, իսկ օտարը՝ սովորում, հասկանում, հիշում... 

*Ավետիք Իսահակյան*

----------

anahit96 (27.05.2012), Inna (24.07.2011), lampone (22.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2011), ՆանՍ (11.07.2011)

----------


## Milli

Հազար օրվա ճամփան սկսվում է մեկ քայլից…             
                                                       Լաո Ցզի   
Դժվարը հաղթահարվում է հեշտը հաղթահարելով, կարևորը սկսվում է անկարևորից, քանզի աշխարհում դժվարը գոյանում է հեշտից, իսկ մեծը՝ փոքրից…
                                                        Լաո Ցզի 

Չի կարելի ամուսնանալ այն աղջկա հետ ,որին չի ծիծաղեցնում քեզ ծիծաղելի թվացող անեկդոտը...  :Wink:

----------

anahit96 (27.05.2012), Arpine (26.08.2011), E-la Via (22.08.2011), Lusina (01.08.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), VisTolog (31.07.2011), Անտիգոնե (22.08.2011), Գանգրահեր (02.08.2011), ՆանՍ (22.08.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

*Խենթերը ուղիներ են հարթում, որոնցով անմիջապես գնում են խելացիները:*

Հենվել կարելի է միայն նրա վրա ինչը դիմադրություն է ցույց տալիս:

Հեշտ ուղիները տանում են դեպի փակուղի:

----------

aragats (23.08.2011), Arpine (26.08.2011), CactuSoul (22.08.2011), E-la Via (22.08.2011), Meme (22.08.2011), Milli (24.08.2011), Գանգրահեր (26.08.2011), Դեկադա (22.08.2011), ՆանՍ (22.08.2011)

----------


## lampone

*Չքավոր ազգերն ագահ են լինում, իսկ ունևոր ազգերը`հպարտ. իսկ հպարտությունն ու քաղցը միմյանց հետ երբեք հաշտ չեն լինում:* Ջ. Սվիֆտ
*Արվեստագետները միշտ էլ լեդիներին բնականից ավելի սիրուն են նկարում, այլապես նրանք հաճախորդներ չեին ունենա:* Չ. Դիքենս
*Չկա ավելի մեծ ցավ, քան թշվառության մեջ մտաբերել երջանիկ օրերը:* Ջ. Բայրոն

----------

Meme (22.08.2011), Արևածագ (22.08.2011)

----------


## Milli

Կատարիր հանճարեղ գործ`չխոստանալով հանճարեղություն:

Մի դատիր անձիդ բարձրության  մասին,քո ստվերով`մայրամուտի ժամանակ:

Լռիր կամ ասա լռությունից ավելի լավ ինչ-որ բան: Պյութագորաս


ՈՒնեցիր թեկուզ փոքր խելք, բայց քոնը: Մաքսիմ Գորկի

Միայն այն ժամանակ մարդ կդառնաս, երբ  սովորես ուրիշի մեջ տեսնել  մարդուն: Ա. Ն. Ռադիշչև

Ամենադեմոկրատական ուսմունքներից առաջինն այն է, որ բոլոր մարդիկ հետաքրքիր են: Հ. Չեստերտոն

Ոչխարների հոտի մեջ ոչ մի լավ բան չկա, եթե նույնիսկ այն վազում է քո ետևից: Ֆ. Նիցշե


*Մարդիկ, որոնց անմիջապես հասկանում ես, մարդիկ` առանց մնացորդի, անհետաքրքիր են: Մարդը պետք է իր մեջ պարունակի ամեն ինչ, գումարած էլի ինչ-որ բան:* *Մ. Գորկի*

----------

Arpine (25.08.2011), lampone (28.08.2011), Արևածագ (26.08.2011), Գանգրահեր (26.08.2011), Դեկադա (24.08.2011), ՆանՍ (26.08.2011)

----------


## Arpine

*«Ոչ մի բանի վրա չզարմանալը հիմարության հատկանիշ է, ոչ թե խելքի»:*
_Դոստաևսկի_

*«Վատատեսությունը տրամադրություն է, լավատեսությունը՝ կամք»:*
Չինական ասացվածք

----------

anahit96 (28.08.2011), Meme (28.08.2011), Milli (28.08.2011), Yevuk (03.09.2011), Անտիգոնե (26.08.2011), Արևածագ (26.08.2011), Գանգրահեր (28.08.2011), Դեկադա (26.08.2011), ՆանՍ (26.08.2011)

----------


## Arpine

*«Այն, ինչ ստեղծում են տաղանդները, ստեղծում են անգիտակցաբար, և ոչ մի երևելի ստեղծագործություն չի կարող լինել կատարյալ՝ սովորական մտածողությամբ»:*
Յ. Վ. Գյոթե

----------

anahit96 (28.08.2011), John (28.08.2011), lampone (28.08.2011), Meme (28.08.2011), Milli (28.08.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), ՆանՍ (30.08.2011)

----------


## lampone

Սիրեկանը կնոջը սովորեցնում է այն, ինչ ամուսինը նրանից թաքցրել է: Բալզակ
Շատ կանանց է հաջողվում նվաճել տղամարդու սիրտը, սակայն քչերն են կարողանում կառավարել այն:
Կարոտել նրան, ում սիրում ես, շատ ավելի հեշտ է, քան ապրել նրա հետ, ում ատում ես: Ժ. Լաբյուեր
Մեծագույն արարքը ուրիշին քեզնից վեր դասելն է: Վ. Բլեյք

----------

Lianik (28.08.2011), Meme (28.08.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), ՆանՍ (30.08.2011)

----------


## anahit96

Ունեցիր փոքր խելք,բայց քոնը:            Մ. Գորկի

----------

Freeman (30.08.2011), lampone (29.08.2011), Lianik (28.08.2011), Meme (28.08.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Tig (01.09.2011), Անտիգոնե (01.09.2011), ՆանՍ (30.08.2011)

----------


## Arpine

*«Բավական շատ՝ այն ամենի համար, որ արել եմ, շատ քիչ՝ այն ամենի համար, որ կարող էի անել»:*
*Վ. Ա. Մոցարտ*

----------

anahit96 (14.09.2011), Freeman (30.08.2011), Milli (03.09.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

*Եթե եսապաշտական բարորությունը կյանքի միակ նպատակն է, կյանքն արագ աննպատակ է դառնում:*

Գեղեցիկը տեսնողը մասնակից է նրա արարմանը:

Գեղեցիկն աստվածային է, իսկ վեհը` մարդկային:

----------

Arpine (03.09.2011), Tig (01.09.2011), հովարս (02.02.2012)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

*Կրթությունը պիտի սկսել թևավոր խոսքերով և ավարտել սեփական մտքերով:*


Չեմ հիշում որտեղ եմ կարդացել (ակումբում էլ հնարավոր է), չգիտեմ ում խոսքն է, բայց համամիտ եմ այս մտքի հետ:

----------

anahit96 (14.09.2011), Arpine (03.09.2011), Inna (01.09.2011), Lev (01.09.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Tig (01.09.2011), Գանգրահեր (01.09.2011), ՆանՍ (01.09.2011)

----------


## Renata

*1.Մարդու համար աշխարհում չկա ավելի հետաքրքիր բան, քան մարդիկ: Վ. Հումբոլդա
2.Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ մի ամբողջ հատոր է, եթե միայն դուք գիտեք, թե ինչպես կարդալ այն: Ու. Չենինգ
3. Մարդու մասին չի կարելի դատել առաջին հայացքից. արժանիքները սովորաբար պատված են համեստության քողով, թերությունները քողարկված են կեղծավորության դիմակով: Ժ. Լաբրյուեր*

----------

Inna (01.09.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Գանգրահեր (01.09.2011)

----------


## Milli

1.  *Սիրեք ձեզ ուրիշների մեջ, քանզի կյանքն ուրիշների մեջ է և առանց ուրիշների այն ոչինչ է:
*
2.  Գուցե  աշխարհում ամենից շատ տխմարություններ լսում է նկարը թանգարանում :Think: 

3.  Աստված մեզ հեռու պահի գիտունի համբավ ունեցող հիմարից:

----------

Arpine (03.09.2011), Meme (03.09.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), հովարս (02.02.2012)

----------


## Arpine

*Երբ դու ծնվեցիր, դու լացում էիր, իսկ ամբողջ աշխարհը ծիծաղում էր: Ապրիր այնպես, որ մահանալիս դու ծիծաղես, իսկ ամբողջ աշխարհը լացի:*
Հնդիկ Բրահման

----------

Inna (03.09.2011), Lusina (04.09.2011), Meme (03.09.2011), Milli (03.09.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Անտիգոնե (03.09.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Մի քիչ դառնացնեմ էս իմաստում մտքերի թեման /բայց տեսնես ճիշտ տեղ եմ գրառում անում  :Think: /:

*Մարդ որ էշ չլիներ, էշի գինը 1000 կլիներ:* Ժողովրդական խոսք ա  :Pardon:

----------

Freeman (03.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2011)

----------


## Renata

*1.Մայրերի ափի մեջ պիտ փնտրել ազգերի ճակատագիրը:Գ.Նժդեհ
2.Ավելի դյուրին է զսպել առաջին ցանկությունը, քան բավարարել բոլորը, ինչ գալիս է նրանից հետո: Ֆրանկլին
3.Նա, ում երջանկությունը չափից դուրս է երես տալիս, դառնում է տխմար: Պուբլիլիոս Սիրոս
4.Մտքի մեջ կամք կա, երևակայության մեջ այն չկա: Հյուգո


*

----------

Ameli (09.09.2011), Arpine (04.09.2011), Lusinamara (08.09.2011), Tig (05.09.2011), Անտիգոնե (04.09.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Երբ մենք երջանիկ ենք, միշտ բարի ենք: Բայց երբ բարի ենք, միշտ չէ որ երջանիկ ենք:
*Օ. Ուալդ*

Կինը երջանկության հրավիրատոմս է:
*Շ. Բոդլեր*

----------

Ameli (09.09.2011), Lusinamara (08.09.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Renata (08.09.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

*Նազանքը գեղեցկություն է շարժման մեջ:*

Մեծ արվստագետները ծառայում են մեծ նպատակների:

----------

Ameli (09.09.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Մեկ մարդուց մտքեր գողանալը կոչվում է գրագողություն: Շատերից գողանալը կովում է հետազոտություն:  :Smile: 

Կանայք ցունամիի պես են: Երբ նրանք գալիս են, կատաղի են և «խոնավ»: Երբ հեռանում են, իրենց հետ տանում են մեքենադ և տունդ:

----------

Ameli (09.09.2011), Arpine (01.05.2012), Freeman (09.09.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011)

----------


## Renata

_1.Չկա ոչ մեկն ավելի մոտ քեզ, քան դու ինքդ ես: Բայց եթե դու չես ճանաչում ինքդ քեզ, ինչպես կարող ես ճանաչել ուրիշին: 
2.Անտաղանդությունն ավելի հեշտ են ներում, քան տաղանդը:
3.Յուրաքանչյուրը լսում է միայն այն, ինչ ինքը հասկանում է: /Գյոթե/
4.Միայն դժբախտը գիտի, թե ինչ է եջանկությունը: /Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ/
5.Միայն դժբախտը գիտի, թե ինչ է եջանկությունը: /Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ/
6.Մի վազիր երջանկության հետից. այն միշտ գտնվում է քո ներսում: /Պյութագորես/_

----------

Ameli (09.09.2011), Freeman (09.09.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Անտիգոնե (08.09.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Կանայք ցունամիի պես են: Երբ նրանք գալիս են, կատաղի են և «խոնավ»: Երբ հեռանում են, իրենց հետ տանում են մեքենադ և տունդ:


Հպվելով սիրածդ կնոջ ձեռքերին՝ դու դրանք միշտ կզգաս քո գրպաններում   :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (09.09.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011)

----------


## Renata

_Աֆորիզմներ բժիշկի մասին
1.Հավատը բժշկի հանդեպ ամենաթանկարժեք դեղամիջոցն է:
2.Բժիշկը պետք է ունենա արծվի հայացք, աղջկա ձեռքեր, օձի իմաստություն և առյուծի սիրտ:
3.Հետազոտելով հիվանդին` հիշի'ր, որ այդ ընթացքում հիվանդն էլ հետազոտում է քեզ:
4.Մարդն իրավունք չունի լինելու վատ բժիշկ, չէ՞ որ բժշկին է վստահվում ամենաթանկը` կյանքն ու առողջությունը:
5.Հիվանդի հանդեպ բժշկի վերաբերմունքում արգելվում է. հակակրանքը, դյուրագրգռությունը, անհամբերությունը, մոռացկոտությունը:
6.Մարդն իրավունք ունի լինել վատ նկարիչ կամ վատ հյուսն, բայց իրավունք չունի լինել վատ բժիշկ:_

----------

Freeman (09.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (10.09.2011), ՆանՍ (07.10.2011)

----------


## Կարնո Սոսե

Մենք սիրում ենք կյանքը ոչ այն պատճառով , որ սովոր ենք ապրել , այլ որովհետև սովոր  ենք սիրել :
                                                                                                                                      Ֆրիդրիխ Նիցշե

----------

Inna (10.09.2011), Lusinamara (10.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (10.09.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Renata (09.09.2011), Yevuk (10.09.2011), Անտիգոնե (10.09.2011), ՆանՍ (07.10.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

1)Ես թքած ունեմ,թե դուք ինչ եք մտածում իմ մասին,ես ձեր մասին երբեք չեմ մտածում՝ *Կոկո Շանել*
2)Ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ են վաճառվում,սակայն բոլոր մարդիկ ունեն թույլ տեղ որիզ կարելի կառչել՝  *Ֆրիդրիխ Նիցշե* 
3)Պետք չէ ներել նրանց՝ովքեր չեն կարողանում ներել՝ *Ֆրիդրիխ Նիցշե* 
4)Դուք կարող եք ասել ես երազող եմ,բայց ես մենակ չեմ՝ *Ջոն Լեննոն*
5)Եթե ցանկանում ես լինել ազատ՝եղիր,քանի որ կան միլիոն բաներ,որ կարող ես լինել դու՝ *Քեյթ Սթիվենս*

----------

Arpine (10.09.2011), Freeman (10.09.2011), lampone (17.09.2011), Meme (10.09.2011), Milli (10.09.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Renata (11.09.2011), Գանգրահեր (13.09.2011)

----------


## Arpine

*«Առողջությունը ոսկուց թանկ է»:*  Վ. Շեքսպիր
*«Առողջ աղքատը ավելի երջանիկ է, քան հիվանդ քահանան»:*  Շոպենհաուեր

----------

anahit96 (12.09.2011), aragats (14.09.2011), Hripsimee (12.02.2012), Meme (11.09.2011), Renata (06.10.2011), Գանգրահեր (13.09.2011)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Ինչ Բեն Լադեն, ինչ բան: Աշխարհում ամենաշատ փնտրվողը դա հավատարիմ տղամարդն է:

----------

anahit96 (12.09.2011), E-la Via (30.09.2011), Freeman (11.09.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Renata (11.09.2011), Գանգրահեր (13.09.2011), Մանուլ (15.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.09.2011), ՆանՍ (07.10.2011)

----------


## Milli

*Ինչքա՜ն վեհ գաղափարներ կան, որ դարբնի փուքսի նման են. դրանցով սնվելով՝ մարդիկ սոսկ վերածվում են օդապարիկների: 
Ֆ. Նիցշե*

----------

aragats (14.09.2011), Arpine (14.09.2011), E-la Via (30.09.2011), Freeman (15.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (14.09.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Renata (06.10.2011), ՆանՍ (07.10.2011)

----------


## Arpine

«Գրքերը իմաստության տարածման և արմատավորման գործիք են»:

«Մի՛ հետամտիր գովեստին, բայց ողջ ուժով ձգտիր գովելի գործել»:

«Ոչ մի շինծու բան, չի կարող տևական լինել»:

«Կարդալ և չհասկանալ նույնն է, թե ընդհանրապես չկարդալ»:
Յ. Կոմենսկի
«Ով ոչինչ չի հասկանում քիմիայից բացի, նա քիմիա էլ չի հասկանում»:
Լիխտեմբերգ

----------

aragats (22.10.2011), Freeman (06.10.2011), Hripsimee (12.02.2012), Lusina (06.10.2011), Meme (06.10.2011), Renata (06.10.2011), ՆանՍ (07.10.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Մարդիկ կան,որ երջանիկ են իրենց թերություններով,
ոմանք էլ դժբախտ իրենց արժանիքներով հանդերձ:  (?)

----------

aragats (06.10.2011), Arpine (06.10.2011), Meme (06.10.2011), Milli (07.10.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Renata (06.10.2011), Tig (06.10.2011), Անտիգոնե (06.10.2011), ՆանՍ (07.10.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Գտիր քո լույսը, որ չմնաս ուրիշի ստվերի տակ. (?)

----------

aragats (22.10.2011), Freeman (07.10.2011), Meme (06.10.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Renata (06.10.2011), Անտիգոնե (10.10.2011), ՆանՍ (07.10.2011)

----------


## Renata

_1.Մարդկանց հետ շփվելիս մի մոռացեք, որ գործ ունեք ոչ թե տրամաբանորեն դատող, այլ՝ զգացմունքային էակների հետ, ովքեր լի են նախապաշարումներով և գործում են՝ ելնելով իրենց գոռոզամտությունից և փառասիրությունից:_ *Դեյլ Քարնեգի*
_2.Բանավեճում հաղթելու անվրեպ տարբերակը` ընդհանրապես բանավեճի մեջ չմտնելն է:_*Դեյլ Քարնեգի*

----------

Arpine (07.10.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), հովարս (07.10.2011), ՆանՍ (07.10.2011)

----------


## Arpine

*«Եթե ուզում ես կարդալ մի գիրք, որը դեռ գրված չէ, ուրեմն դու պետք է այն գրես»:
Թոնի Մորիսն«Ես Աստծուն չեմ հավատում, բայց ես աթեիստ չեմ»:
«Կյանքը մի պատմություն է, իսկ Աստված դրա հեղինակը: Կյանքը աբսուրդ է, ես այդպես եմ կարծում»:
Ա Քամյու«Ես չեմ տխրում, որ դու ինձ ստել ես, ես տխուր եմ, որ այլևս չեմ կարող հավատալ քեզ»:
Ֆ Նիցշե*

----------

Freeman (24.10.2011), Hripsimee (12.02.2012), Inna (22.10.2011), John (22.10.2011), Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Renata (28.10.2011), Գանգրահեր (24.10.2011)

----------


## naflex

Կյանքը ձանձրալի է առանց բարոյական նպատակի, չարժե ապրել միայն ուտելու համար, դա գիտի նաև աշխատողը, հետևաբար, կյանքի համար հարկավոր է բարոյական զբաղմունք: 
Դոստոևսկի Ֆ.Մ.

----------

Quyr Qery (17.11.2011), Renata (28.10.2011), Գանգրահեր (27.10.2011), ՆանՍ (27.10.2011)

----------


## naflex

Էգոիզմ չի նշանակում ապրել այնպես, ինչպես ցանկանում ես: Դա պահանջ է ուրիշների նկատմամբ ապրելու այնպես, ինչպես դու ես ցանկանում: (անանուն)

----------

Freeman (27.10.2011), Renata (28.10.2011), Գանգրահեր (27.10.2011), ՆանՍ (27.10.2011)

----------


## naflex

Բարիք կորցնես` քիչ բան կկորցնես, պատիվդ կորցնես` շատ բան կկորցնես, տղամարդկությունդ (խիզախությունդ) կորցնես` ամեն բան կկորցնես:
Գյոթե

----------

Freeman (27.10.2011), Renata (28.10.2011), Անտիգոնե (01.11.2011), Գանգրահեր (27.10.2011), ՆանՍ (31.10.2011)

----------


## pulcar

Ամբողջ սրտով ծիծաղելու ընդունակությունը գեղեցիկ հոգու հատկանիշ է:
                                                                                                                        Կոքտո

Սիրտը կնճիռներ չունի, նրա վրա միայն սպիներ են լինում:
                                                                                             Կոլետ

----------

anahit96 (05.11.2011), Arpine (31.10.2011), E-la Via (05.11.2011), Inna (25.11.2011), Meme (31.10.2011), Renata (31.10.2011), Ripsim (30.10.2011), Valentina (03.11.2011), Անտիգոնե (01.11.2011), Կաթիլ (02.01.2012), ՆանՍ (31.10.2011)

----------


## naflex

Կյանքում ավելի դրական արդյունքի հասնելու համար փոխարինիր "Եթե միայն"-ը "Հաջորդ անգամ" արտահայտության հետ: (անանուն)

----------

Ameli (01.11.2011), aragats (01.11.2011), Arpine (01.11.2011), E-la Via (05.11.2011), Freeman (03.11.2011), Lusina (01.11.2011), Meme (01.11.2011), Renata (04.11.2011), Valentina (03.11.2011), Արէա (01.11.2011)

----------


## pulcar

Եթե անբանը ձեզ չի ջղայնացնում, նշանակում է, դուք ինքներդ ինչ որ բանով նրան նման եք: :Wink: 
 Հոու
............................................................................................................................................  ................................................
   Անգործությունը ինչպես ժանգ. նա քայքայում է մարդուն ավելի շուտ, քան հոգնածությունն աշխատանքից:
  Ֆրանկլին
............................................................................................................................................  ..............................................................
Տոկա, քանի զնդան ես, հարվածիր, երբ մուրճ կդառնաս: :Wink: 
Ռոլան

----------

anahit96 (05.11.2011), Lusina (01.11.2011), Meme (01.11.2011), Renata (04.11.2011), Valentina (03.11.2011), Varzor (02.11.2011)

----------


## pulcar

Անզուսպ լեզուն չարիքներից վատթարագույնն է: :Angry2: 
ԵՎրիպիդես

   Թող լեզուն երբեք առաջ չընկնի մտքերից: :Nono: 
Քիլոն

   Ավելի հաճախ օգտվիր ականջներից, քան լեզվից: :Tongue: 
Սենեկա Կրտսեր

   Ամենանողկալին նողկանքի մեջ լեզուն է փշոտ: :Wink: 
Շիլլեր

----------

anahit96 (05.11.2011), Meme (03.11.2011), Renata (04.11.2011), Varzor (03.11.2011)

----------


## Ameli

«Ամենաահավորը անորոշության ավարտի անորոշությունն է»:  Անհայտ մտածող

----------

Arpine (03.11.2011), E-la Via (05.11.2011), Freeman (03.11.2011), Hripsimee (12.02.2012), Meme (03.11.2011), Renata (04.11.2011), Valentina (05.11.2011), Varzor (03.11.2011), Սլիմ (03.11.2011)

----------


## pulcar

Նյութական վնասը մոռացվում է շատ ավելի արագ, քան վիրավորրանքը:
                                                                                                                           Չեստերֆիլդ.

Այն ամենը, ինչ անարդարացի է, վիրավորում է մեզ, եթե անմիջապես օգուտ մեզ չի բերում:
                                                                                                                           Վովենարգ.

Նուրբ ծաղրը փուշ է, որի մեջ ծաղկի բուրմունքից ինչ որ բան է մնացել:
                                                                                                                          Ուդետո.

----------

Arpine (05.11.2011), Freeman (08.11.2011), Hripsimee (12.02.2012), Meme (05.11.2011), Tig (17.11.2011), Valentina (05.11.2011), Varzor (07.11.2011)

----------


## pulcar

Աղքատները ստիպված են լինում ապավինել արդարությանը, հարուստները բավարարվում են անարդարությամբ: :Wink: 
Բրեխտ.

----------

Arpine (06.11.2011), Freeman (08.11.2011), Inna (06.11.2011), Tig (17.11.2011), Varzor (07.11.2011)

----------


## Arpine

*«Նա, ով գիտի բոլոր պատասխանները, դեռևս չի տվել բոլոր հարցերը»:
Կոնֆուցիուս
«Խելացի մարդը պետք է ոչ միայն կարողանա սիրել իր թշնամիներին, այլև ատել իր ընկերներին»:
Ֆ Նիցշե
«գիտելիքը խոսում է, իսկ իմաստությունը՝ լսում»
Ջ Հենդրիքս*

----------

anahit96 (22.11.2011), aragats (24.11.2011), Freeman (19.11.2011), Hripsimee (12.02.2012), Lusina (20.11.2011), Renata (18.11.2011), Smokie (17.11.2011), Tig (17.11.2011), Varzor (17.11.2011), Անտիգոնե (17.11.2011)

----------


## Arpine

Իր ծառը ծարավ թողել, ուրիշինն է ջրում:Մեծ քար վերցնողը զարկելու նպատակ չունի:Երեսանց հայելի, տակեվանց ածելի:Համբերե, որ համ բերե:Չառավ իր գեղի գեշը, առավ օտարի էշը:Գիժը գնաց հարսնքատուն, ասաց` ըստեղ լավ ա, քանց մեր տուն:
_Հայկական ժողովրդական առած-ասացվածքներ_
Ալյուր գողացողի շորն ալրոտ կլինի:Ամեն ինչ հեռվից լավ է երևում:Այնպես է լինում, որ իմաստությունն էլ է հիմարանում:Առանց թրջվելու ձուկ չես բռնի:Գինին ներս մտավ, խելքը դուրս թռավ:Գառնուկը մոր կուրծքը ծծելիս ծնկի է իջնում:
_Արևելյան առած-ասացվածքներ_
Լավ աղջիկը երկու վատ տղա արժե:Ճաղատի մոտ սանր չի գտնվի:Մի հոտած տանձը հարյուր լավին կփչացնի:

----------

anahit96 (24.11.2011), aragats (24.11.2011), sharick (06.12.2011), Smokie (24.11.2011), Valentina (24.11.2011), Varzor (24.11.2011), հովարս (02.02.2012)

----------


## anahit96

Մեր սիրած մարդիկ ավելի մեծ իշխանություն ունեն մեզ վրա,քան մենք ինքներս:

----------

aragats (24.11.2011), Arpine (04.02.2012), Hripsimee (12.02.2012), Inna (25.11.2011), Varzor (25.11.2011), VisTolog (10.12.2011), Անտիգոնե (24.11.2011)

----------


## pulcar

Դժոխքում էլ կան սեփական վանքեր:
                                                                  Բեռնանոս

    Աստված մեզ պահպանի սրբերից:
                                                                 Բեռնանոս

----------

anahit96 (24.12.2011), Varzor (25.11.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Ցավոք, որոշ աղջիկներ ամուսնանալով հրաժարվում են մի քանի տղամարդկանց ուշադրությունից և արժանանում մեկի անուշադրությանը:

----------

aragats (25.11.2011), Arpine (25.11.2011), Freeman (25.11.2011), Varzor (29.11.2011), Գանգրահեր (09.01.2012), հովարս (27.11.2011)

----------


## Arpine

«Երջանկությունն այն, երբ, ինչ դու մտածում, ասում և անում ես ներդաշնակության մեջ են»:
Մ Գանդի

«Դու երբեք երջանիկ չես լինի եթե շարունակես փնտրել, թե ինչ է երջանկությունը: Դու երբեք չես ապրի, եթե շարունակես մտածել, թե որն է կյանքի իմաստը»:
Ա Քամյու

«Երջանկությունը կախված է մեզնից»:
Արիստոտել

«Երջանկության կանոնները.
Անել ինչ-որ բան,
Սիրել ինչ-որ մեկին,
Ինչ-որ բանի հույս ունենալ»:
Է Կանտ

----------

Hripsimee (12.02.2012), Ripsim (30.11.2011), sharick (06.12.2011), Smokie (30.11.2011), Tig (30.11.2011), Varzor (30.11.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Որքան քիչ ենք սիրում կանանց, այնքան ավելի հեշտ ենք ձեռք բերում նրանց համակրանքը:     Պուշկին

Խանդը՝ դավաճանության մեջ կասկածելու դավաճանություն է:    Կրոտով

----------

Freeman (02.12.2011), Hripsimee (12.02.2012), Varzor (02.12.2011), Գանգրահեր (02.03.2012)

----------


## pulcar

Բլեյք
Այն, ինչ հիմա ապացուցված է, առաջ գոյություն է ունեցել միայն երեւակայության մեջ:
............................................................................................................................................  ..................................................................
Քամյու
Ամենից շատ մարդուն կենդանուց տարբերում է երեւակայությունը:
............................................................................................................................................  ...................................................................
Քելի
Երեւակայությունը կարող է եւ սպանել եւ ապաքինել:
............................................................................................................................................  ....................................................................

----------

Arpine (04.12.2011), Varzor (05.12.2011)

----------


## sharick

> _1.Մարդկանց հետ շփվելիս մի մոռացեք, որ գործ ունեք ոչ թե տրամաբանորեն դատող, այլ՝ զգացմունքային էակների հետ, ովքեր լի են նախապաշարումներով և գործում են՝ ելնելով իրենց գոռոզամտությունից և փառասիրությունից:_ *Դեյլ Քարնեգի*
> _2.Բանավեճում հաղթելու անվրեպ տարբերակը` ընդհանրապես բանավեճի մեջ չմտնելն է:_*Դեյլ Քարնեգի*



Շատ հարազատ <<կանոններ>> են . Մի քնիսն էլ ես ավելացնեմ 

_Մարդկանց պետք է սովորեցնել այնպես , ասես նրանց չեք սովորեցնում : Եվ անծանոթ բաները պետք է մատուցել մոռացվածների նման:_

_Դեպի մարդու սիրտ տանող ամենաստույգ ուղին , նրա հետ զրույցն է այն բանի մասին , ինչը նա ամենից շատն է գնահատում :_

_Խրախուսեք մարդկանց ամենափոքր հաջողությունները և նկատեք նրանց յուաքանչյուր նվաճում :Եղեք անկեղծ ձեր գնահատականում  և շռայլ` գովեստում:_  կարծում եմ այս մեկը կարելի է ոսկե կանոն համարել 
Դեյլ Քարնեգի

----------

aragats (07.12.2011), Arpine (06.12.2011), Hripsimee (12.02.2012), Ripsim (06.12.2011), Smokie (06.12.2011), Tig (06.12.2011), unknown (12.12.2011), Varzor (06.12.2011), Գանգրահեր (30.12.2011)

----------


## pulcar

Մենք սովորել ենք դատել ուրիշների մասին ըստ մեզ, եւ, եթե սիրով ներում ենք նրանց մեր թերությունները,

Խստորեն դատապարտում ենք նրանց այն բանի համար, որ նրանք զերծ են մեր արժանիքներից:

----------

Arpine (10.12.2011), Varzor (16.12.2011)

----------


## Նուշություն

Ամոթ է խոստովանել, բայց ախր բոլոր կենդանի արարածներից միայն մարդը չգիտի, թե ինչն է իրեն օգտակար.....Պլինիոս Ավագ

----------

Ameli (12.12.2011), Claudia Mori (12.12.2011), Fedayi (21.12.2011), Meme (12.12.2011), Quyr Qery (18.12.2011), Smokie (12.12.2011), Tig (12.12.2011), unknown (12.12.2011), Varzor (16.12.2011), հովարս (02.02.2012), Մելտա (22.12.2011), ՆանՍ (02.01.2012)

----------


## հովարս

ՔԱՀԱՆԱՆ ԵՒ ԱՒԱԶԱԿԸ

 Ավազակը, բռնելով մի քահանայի, ուզում էր սպանել։ Քահանայի վրա հզորության ոգի իջավ, նա հաղթեց ավազակին ու սկսեց ինչպես հարկն է տանջել նրան։

 Ավազակը աղաչում էր ու ասում.

 — Չէ որ քահանա ես, միշտ ասում ես՝ «խաղաղություն ընդ ամենեսյան» և սրա նման այլ բաներ։

 — Ո՜վ չարագործ,— պատասխանում է քահանան,— հենց խաղաղությունը անվտանգ պահելու նպատակով եմ տանջում քեզ՝ խաղաղությունը չսիրողիդ:

 Առակս հայտնի է դարձնում, որ միշտ խռովասիրության պատճառով չի հարկ լինում կռվել, այլ նաև՝ խաղաղությունը անվտանգ պահելու։

----------

aragats (18.12.2011), ՆանՍ (02.01.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մեկը ծեծում է դուռը:
- Ո՞ւմ ես փնտրում, - հարցնում է Բայազիդը:
- Բայազիդին, - լսվում է դռան հետևից:
- Ես էլ, արդեն երեք տասնյակ տարի է՝ փնտրում եմ նրան, և դեռ չեմ գտել, - պատասխանում է Բայազիդը:

----------

Freeman (20.12.2011), Inna (18.12.2011), Quyr Qery (24.12.2011), Varzor (19.12.2011)

----------


## Arpine

*«Ազատությունը այն չէ, որ ինչ ուզում անում ես,
  Այլ այն, որ ինչ չես ուզում, չես անում»:* :Smile: 

հ.գ. Հեղինակին եթե ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի՝ ասեք.

----------

anahit96 (04.01.2012), CactuSoul (22.12.2011), Freeman (22.12.2011), Hripsimee (12.02.2012), Inna (22.12.2011), Quyr Qery (24.12.2011), Sambitbaba (22.12.2011), Varzor (22.12.2011), Արէա (22.12.2011), Գանգրահեր (08.01.2012), ՆանՍ (02.01.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> *«Ազատությունը այն չէ, որ ինչ ուզում անում ես,
>   Այլ այն, որ ինչ չես ուզում, չես անում»:*
> 
> հ.գ. Հեղինակին եթե ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի՝ ասեք.


Հեղինակն է. *Ժան-Ժակ ՌՈՒՍՍՈ*

----------

Arpine (22.12.2011), Inna (22.12.2011), Quyr Qery (24.12.2011), Varzor (22.12.2011), ՆանՍ (02.01.2012)

----------


## Մելտա

Ավելի դյուրին է սիրել նրանց, ովքեր մեզ ատում են,քան նրանց,ովքեր մեզ սիրում են ավելին,քան մենք ուզում ենք…
կներեք հեղինակին չգիտեմ :Sad:  բայց լրիվ համաձայն եմ այս խոսքերի հետ :Sad:

----------

Hripsimee (12.02.2012), Quyr Qery (24.12.2011), Smokie (22.12.2011), Ֆոտոն (04.01.2012)

----------


## Arpine

*«Խուսափեք նրանցից, ովքեր փորձում են թուլացնել ձեր հավատը սեփական ուժերի հանդեպ: Այդ գիծը բնորոշ է փոքր մարդկանց: Հանճարեղ մարդիկ, հակառակը, ոգեշնչում են ձեզ, որ դուք նույնպես կարող եք ռառնալ հանճարեղ»:*
Մարկ Տվեն

*«Եթե ցանկանում եք ավելի շատ հաջողությունների հասնել, կրկնապատկեք ձեր անհաջողությունների քանակը»:*
Թոմաս Ուոթսոն

*«Մենք երբեք այնքան անպաշտպան չենք տառապանքի դիմաց, որքան այն ժամանակ, երբ մենք սիրում ենք»:*
Զ Ֆրեյդ

----------

aragats (24.12.2011), CactuSoul (22.12.2011), Freeman (22.12.2011), Hripsimee (12.02.2012), Quyr Qery (24.12.2011), Smokie (22.12.2011), Varzor (22.12.2011), Գանգրահեր (08.01.2012), ՆանՍ (02.01.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ավելի դյուրին է սիրել նրանց, ովքեր մեզ ատում են,քան նրանց,ովքեր մեզ սիրում են ավելին,քան մենք ուզում ենք…


Հեղինակն է. *Ֆրանսուա* *ԼԱՐՈՇՖՈՒԿՈ*

----------

Quyr Qery (24.12.2011), Smokie (22.12.2011), Varzor (22.12.2011), Մելտա (22.12.2011)

----------


## anahit96

Երիտասարդության տեսանկյունից կյանքը անվերջանալի ապագան է, իսկ ծերության տեսանկյունից ` շատ կարճ անցյալը…

----------

aragats (24.12.2011), Arpine (24.12.2011), Inna (24.12.2011), Quyr Qery (24.12.2011), Sambitbaba (24.12.2011), Smokie (27.12.2011), Varzor (26.12.2011), Գանգրահեր (30.12.2011), ՆանՍ (02.01.2012)

----------


## pulcar

Մահվան ահը վատթար է բուն մահից:
.........................................................Պուբլիլիոս Սիրոս

Պետք է վախենալ ոչ թե մահից, այմ փուչ կյանքից:
........................................................................Բրեխտ

Մահից կարելի է վախենալ, կամ չվախենալ, այն անխուսափելի կգա:
........................................................................Գյոթե

----------

Arpine (27.12.2011), Smokie (28.12.2011), Varzor (28.12.2011), ՆանՍ (02.01.2012)

----------


## pulcar

Ամենածիծաղելի ցանկությունը բոլորին դուր գալու ցանկությունն է:
..............................................................................................................Գյոթե

Ով լի է բաղձանքներով ու հոգսերով, նա ապրում է ապագայում:
.........................................................................................................    Շեֆեր

----------

Arpine (18.01.2012), Freeman (02.01.2012), Meme (02.01.2012), Ripsim (02.01.2012), Smokie (02.01.2012), Varzor (09.01.2012), Ապե Ջան (03.01.2012), Գանգրահեր (08.01.2012)

----------


## Arpine

*«Երիտասարդը միշտ փորձում է լցնել դատարկությունը, իսկ մեծահասակը  փորձում է ապրել դրանով»:*
Մ Դանիլևսկի
«*Ես լավն եմ, բայց հրեշտակ չեմ:Ես մեղքեր եմ գործում, բայց ես սատանա չեմ: Ես պարզապես մի փոքրիկ աղջիկ եմ այս մեծ աշխարհում, ով փորձում է գտնել մեկին, ում կսիրի»:*
Մ Մոնրո
*«Ընկերը նա է, ով գիտի քո մասին ամեն ինչ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ սիրում է քեզ»:*
Է Հաբարդ

----------

Meme (15.01.2012), unknown (13.01.2012), varpet (13.01.2012), Varzor (13.01.2012)

----------


## pulcar

Մենք եռում ենք տարբեր ջերմաստիճաններում: :Think: 
                                                                                   Էմերսոն

----------

Ameli (15.01.2012), Meme (15.01.2012), unknown (15.01.2012), Varzor (16.01.2012)

----------


## Arpine

*«Նա, ով կարծում է թե եկեղեցում նստելը, իրեն կդարձնի քրիստոնյա, պետք է նաև մտածի, որ ավտոտնակում նստելը իրեն կդարձնի մեքենա»:*
Գ.Քեիլր
Սրա նման մեկին էլ հանդիպեցի, բայց չեմ կարող ասել ով է ումից վերցրել, կամ ընդհանրապես վերցրել է թե ոչ:
*«Ավելի շուտ ավտոտնակում կանգնելը քեզ մեքենա կդարձնի, քան եկեղեցի գնալը՝ քրիստոնյա»:*
Գ. Չեսթերթոն
«Հանճարեղության և հիմարության տարբերությունն այն է, որ հանճարեղությունը սահման ունի»:
Ա Էյնշտեյն

----------

aragats (18.01.2012), armen9494 (02.02.2012), Freeman (18.01.2012), Ripsim (18.01.2012), Sambitbaba (19.01.2012), sharick (04.02.2012), unknown (18.01.2012), Varzor (18.01.2012), Արէա (18.01.2012), Գանգրահեր (22.01.2012)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Ծուռումուռ հայելին աղավաղում է արտացոլանքը, փոշոտ ապակին` աղոտում լույսը, աղճատ հոգիները` ճշմարտությունն ու իմաստությունը:

*Եթե սատանան ձեզ պատվեց` փառավորապես ապականված եք*:

Ոչխարների հոտի մեջ ոչ մի լավ բան չկա, եթե նույնիսկ այն վազում է քո ետևից: 
*Ֆ. Նիցշե*

Մարդն ընդունակ չէ գազանությունների, գազան է դառնում ամբոխը: Իմ թշնամանքը ամբոխին է ուղղված:
*Վ. Սարոյան*

----------

Arpine (08.04.2012), Smokie (01.02.2012), Varzor (29.01.2012)

----------


## pulcar

Ներելը հեշտ է, մոռանալը, սակայն դժվար:.............Պլատեն


Ամեն բան հասկանալ՝ ամենեվին չի նշանակում ամեն բան ներել:............Կեստներ


Ուղղվելու առաջին պայմանը իր մեղքի գիտակցումն է:.............Սենեկա

----------

unknown (02.02.2012), Varzor (06.02.2012), Գանգրահեր (02.02.2012)

----------


## pulcar

Ամենամեծ սխալն է. ձգտել երեւալ ավելի հաճելի, քան դուք իրականում կաք:////////Բեջոթ


Ամենամեծ սխալն է. կարծել, որ դու երբեք չես սխալվում:   //////////////////Կարլեյլ


Միայն նա չի ընկնում, ով երբեք վեր չի խոյացել:  ///////////////////////Հաուել

----------

Varzor (06.02.2012)

----------


## sharick

_Երբ ամբողջ ժամանակ ապրում ես մարդկանց կողքին , նրանք ոչ մի կաթիլ չեն փոխվում: Դու զարմանում ես փոփոխություններից միայն այն դեպքում , երբ միառժամանակ բացակայում ես:_  
                                                                             Ռեդ Բրեդբերի

----------

Varzor (10.02.2012)

----------


## sharick

_Աշխարհը բաղկացած է ինձանից , իմ մտքերից , իմ ձգացմունքներից:
 Կյանքը երազ է , որտեղ ես ինքս եմ դտեղծում կերպարները :_ ՍՈՄԵՐՍԵԹ ՄՈԵՄ

----------

Varzor (10.02.2012)

----------


## sharick

_Մարդու կեցության գլխավոր խնդիրը ինքն իրեն կյանք հաղորդելն է, այն դառնալը, ինչ նա առավելապես հանդիսանում է: Նրա ջանքերի ամենակարևոր պտուղը իր սեփական անհատականությունն է:_ 

ԷՐԻԽ ՖՐՈՄՄ

----------


## sharick

ԺԱՆ ՊՈԼ ՍԱՐՏՐ

_Մարդը դատապարտված է ազատության: Ես ինքս եմ իմ ազատությունը: Մենք հանդիսանում ենք այն, ինչ ցանկանում ենք: Մենք անզոր ենք պոկել որևէ էջ մեր կյանքից, թեև հեշտությամբ կարող ենք կրակի մեջ նետել ամբողջ գիրքը: Մարդու հոգում անցք կա՝ Աստծու չափերով, և յուրաքանչյուն այն լցնում է՝ ինչպես կարող է: Մարդը գոյություն ունի այնքանով, որքանով դրսևրում է իրեն: Հետևաբար նա ներկայացնում է իրենից ոչ այլ բան, քան իր արաքների ամբողջությունը, ոչ այլ բան, քան սեփական կյանքը: Կյանքի իմաստ գոյություն չունի: Ես ստիպված եմ ինքս դա ստեղծել: Ես միշտ կարող եմ ընտրություն կատարել, բայց պետք է գիտենամ, որ նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, երբ ոչինչ չեմ ընտրում, ես դրանով հանդերձ այնուամենայնիվ կատարում եմ ընտրություն:
Յուրաքանչյուր երջանկության համար հարկ է լինում հատուցել: Չկա այնպիսի պատմություն, որ վատ չավարտվի: Այս մասին գրում եմ առանց որևէ պաթետիզմի, այլ ուղղակի այնպես՝ սառնասրտորեն, քանի որ միշտ այդպես եմ մտածել և քանի որ անհրաժեշտ էր այդ մասին ասել: Դա բոլորովին ինձ չի խանգարում խճճվել պատմության մեջ, սակայն միշտ ունեցել եմ այն համոզմունքը, որ այդ պատմությունը մռայլ ավարտ է ունենալու: Ինձ դեռ երբեք չի վիճակվել զգալ երջանկությունն առանց այն բանի, որ ինչ էլ ես մտածեմ դրա մասին, կկատարվի հետո:
_

----------

Arpine (10.02.2012), Sambitbaba (10.02.2012), Smokie (10.02.2012)

----------


## sharick

_Գործելու հրաժարումը երբեմն հավասարազոր է չպատճառաբանված արարքի, որի հիմնական նպատակն է ապացուցել, որ ես ազատ եմ:_ ՋՈՆ ՖԱՈՒԼԶ

----------

Varzor (10.02.2012)

----------


## sharick

_Երբ ողջ ազգն է ճչում, դա ողբ չէ, խնդրանք ու աղերսանք չէ:
Դա նախ և առաջ պահանջ է:_ ՀԵՆՐԻԿ ՄԱԼՅԱՆ

----------

aragats (10.02.2012), Smokie (10.02.2012), Varzor (10.02.2012)

----------


## sharick

_Դժբախտությունների առաջ այնպես ամոթալի է երջանիկ լինելը: Այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ եկեք ծիծաղենք՝ չսպասելով այն պահերին, երբ մեզ երջանիկ պիտի զգանք, այլապես մենք կարող ենք մեռնել՝ այդպես էլ ոչ մի անգամ չծիծաղելով:_ ԺԱՆ ԴԸ ԼԱԲՐՅՈՒԵՐ

----------

aragats (10.02.2012), Smokie (10.02.2012), Varzor (10.02.2012)

----------


## sharick

ԲԱԼՏԱՍԱՐ ԳՐԱՍԻԱՆ

_Չստել, բայց և չասել ողջ ճշմարտությունը: Ոչինչ այնքան զգույշ վերաբերմունք չի պահանջում, որքան իսկությունը: Դա արյունաթողություն է մեր իսկ սրտից: Քիչ հմտություն չի պահանջվում, որպեսզի և ասվի ճշմարիտը, և այդ մասին լռություն պահպանվի: Ամեն ճշմարտություն չէ, որ պետք է բարձրաձայնել: Մեկի մասին լռիր հանուն քեզ, մյուսի մասին լռիր հանուն ուրիշների:
Թող ոչ ոք չիմանա քո հնարավորությունների սահմանը, այլապես նրանց հիասթափության առիթ կտաս: Երբեք թույլ մի տուր, որ զննեն քո ներսը: Երբ չգիտեն ու կասկածում են, համարում են շատ ավելին, քան երբ քո բոլոր ուժերը, թեկուզ դրանք չափազանց շատ լինեն, տեսանելի են:

_

----------

aragats (10.02.2012), Sambitbaba (10.02.2012), Smokie (10.02.2012), Գանգրահեր (11.02.2012)

----------


## sharick

_Որպեսզի կյանքն անտանելի չթվա, պետք է ձեզ սովորեցնեք երկու բանի՝ վերքերին, որոնք կբացի ժամանակը, և անարդարությանը, որ կպատճառեն մարդիկ:_ՆԻԿՈԼԱ ՇԱՄՖՈՐ

----------

Գանգրահեր (11.02.2012)

----------


## sharick

_Հիմար գեղեցկությունը գեղեցկություն չէ: Ուշադրությամբ նայիր բթամիտ գեղեցկուհուն , երկար ու խոր զննիր դեմքի յուրաքանչյուր գիծը, նրա ժպիտը, հայացքը, նրա գեղեցկությունը աստիճանաբար կվերածվի ապշեցուցիչ այլանդակության: Ի.Ա. Գոնչարով
_

----------

Arpine (02.03.2012), Smokie (02.03.2012), unknown (02.03.2012)

----------


## sharick

_Այն մարդը, որի բախտը բերել է, մի մարդ է, որն արել է այն, ինչ ուրիշները միայն պատրաստվում էին անել: Ժյուլ Ռենար
_

----------

Smokie (02.03.2012), unknown (02.03.2012), Varzor (02.03.2012)

----------


## sharick

_Մարդկային բնավորության հատուկ, ամենախորը ձգտումը նշանակալից լինելու ցանկությունն է:

ՋՈՆ ԴՅՈՒԻՆ_

----------

unknown (02.03.2012), Varzor (05.03.2012), Գանգրահեր (31.03.2012)

----------


## sharick

_Ապրելու, ձանձրույթից ազատվելու միակ միջոցը մեր կյանքը նվիրելն է մի որևէ բանի:
_

----------

E-la Via (31.03.2012), Smokie (02.03.2012), Varzor (05.03.2012), Գանգրահեր (02.03.2012)

----------


## sharick

Երջանիկ է այն մարդը, ով լսում է իր դատափետումը և աշխատում է ուղղվել:                                                                                   Վիլյամ Շեքսպիր

----------

shatboyov (18.05.2013), Smokie (02.03.2012), Varzor (05.03.2012), Գանգրահեր (02.03.2012), ՆանՍ (02.03.2012)

----------


## Arpine

*«Ինտելեկտուալ է այն մարդը, որի միտքը ինքնուրույն է աշխատում»*:
Ա.Քամյու
*«Առանց երաժշտության, կյանքը թյուրիմացություն կլիներ»*:
Ֆ. Նիցշե
*« Աբսուրդը նախնական գաղափարն է, և առաջին ճշմարտությունը»*:
Ա. Քամյու
*« Ես երբեք չեմ ձախողվել, ես պարզապես գտել եմ 10.000 եղանակ, որոնք չեն աշխատում»* : :Ok: 
Թ Էդիսոն

----------

Freeman (27.05.2012), Lev (03.03.2012), Lusinamara (03.03.2012), shatboyov (18.05.2013), Smokie (03.03.2012), Varzor (05.03.2012), Անտիգոնե (22.07.2012), Արևածագ (03.03.2012), Գանգրահեր (09.02.2013)

----------


## sharick

Կյանքի իմաստն ինքնադրսևորումն է: Ամբողջապես դրսևորել սեփական էությունը՝ ահա թե ինչի համար ենք ապրում:   
Օսկար Ուալդ

----------

Arpine (06.03.2012)

----------


## sharick

ՉԱՌԼԻ ՉԱՊԼԻՆ. «ԵՐԲ ԵՍ ԻՆՁ ՍԻՐԵՑԻ»

Երբ ես ինձ սիրեցի, ես հասկացա, որ տխրությունն ու տառապանքներն ընդամենը նախազգուշական ազդանշաններ են այն մասին, որ ես իմ սեփական ճշմարտությանը հակառակ եմ ապրում:
Այսօր ես գիտեմ, որ դա նշանակում է «Լինել հենց ինքը»:

Երբ ես ինձ սիրեցի, ես հասկացա, թե որքան ուժեղ կարելի է վիրավորել ինչ-որ մեկին, եթե նրան պարտադրեմ իմ սեփական ցանկությունների կատարումը, երբ դեռ ժամանակը չի եկել, և մարդը դեռևս պատրաստ չէ, և այդ մարդը ես ինքս եմ:
Այսօր ես դա կոչում եմ «Ինքնահարգանք»:

Երբ ես ինձ սիրեցի, ես դադարեցի այլ կյանք ցանկանալ և հանկարծ տեսա, որ կյանքը, որն ինձ հիմա շրջապատում է, ինձ տրամադրում է բոլոր հնարավորություններն աճելու համար:
Այսօր ես դա կոչում եմ «Հասունություն»:

Երբ ես ինձ սիրեցի, ես հասկացա, որ ցանկացած հանգամանքներում ես գտնվում եմ ճիշտ տեղում և ճիշտ ժամանակին, և ամեն ինչ բացառապես ճիշտ պահին է կատարվում: Ես կարող եմ միշտ հանգիստ լինել:
Հիմա ես դա կոչում եմ «Ինքնավստահություն»:

Երբ ես ինձ սիրեցի, ես դադարեցի գողանալ իմ սեփական ժամանակը և երազել ապագա մեծ նախագծերի մասին: Այսօր ես անում եմ միայն այն, ինչն ինձ ուրախություն է պարգևում և ինձ երջանիկ է դարձնում, ինչը ես սիրում եմ և ինչն իմ սրտին ստիպում է ժպտալ: Ես դա անում եմ այնպես, ինչպես ուզում եմ և իմ սեփական ռիթմով:
Այսօր ես դա կոչում եմ «Պարզություն»:

Երբ ես ինձ սիրեցի, ես ազատվեցի այն ամենից, ինչը վնասում էր իմ առողջությանը` սննդից, մարդկանցից, իրերից, իրավիճակներից: Այն ամենից, ինչ ինձ ներքև էր քաշում և հեռացնում էր իմ սեփական ուղուց:
Այսօր ես դա կոչում եմ «Սեր ինքն իր նկատմամբ»:

Երբ ես ինձ սիրեցի, ես դադարեցի միշտ իրավացի լինելուց: Եվ հենց այդ ժամանակ ես սկսեցի ավելի ու ավելի քիչ սխալվել:
Այսօր ես հասկացա, որ դա «Համեստությունն» է:

Երբ ես ինձ սիրեցի, ես դադարեցի ապրել անցյալով և մտահոգվել ապագայով:
Այսօր ես ապրում եմ միայն ներկա պահով և կոչում եմ դա «Բավարարվածություն»: 

Երբ ես ինձ սիրեցի, ես գիտակցեցի, որ իմ միտքը կարող է խանգարել ինձ, որ դրանից կարելի է նույնիսկ հիվանդանալ: Բայց երբ ես կարողացա այն կապել իմ սրտի հետ, նա միանգամից դարձավ իմ արժեքավոր դաշնակիցը:
Այսօր ես այդ կապը կոչում եմ «Սրտի իմաստություն»: 

Մենք այլևս չպետք է վախենանք վեճերից, առճակատումներից, ինքն իր հետ և ուրիշների հետ ունեցած պրոբլեմներից: Նույնիսկ աստղերն են բախվում, և նրանց բախումներից նոր աշխարհներ են ծնվում:

Այսօր ես գիտեմ, որ դա «Կյանքն» է:

----------

Bodyguard (08.03.2012), pulcar (31.03.2012), shatboyov (18.05.2013), Անտիգոնե (22.07.2012), Գանգրահեր (12.03.2012), Սելավի (06.03.2012)

----------


## sharick

Հարգիր մարդուն, սիրիր մարդուն: Հարգիր նրա անհատականությունը, հարգիր նրա տարբերությունները: Եվ դա հնարավոր է միայն եթե դու հարգում ես քո անհատականությունը: Դա հնարավոր է, եթե դու քո էության մեջ ես և վախեցած չես: Ես կուզենայի աշխարհը լիներ կատարելապես անվախ, որտեղ բոլոր պիտակները կարելի կլինի հեռացնել:
ՕՇՈ- Սարգամ

----------

shatboyov (18.05.2013), Smokie (01.04.2012), Գանգրահեր (12.03.2012), Սելավի (06.03.2012)

----------


## pulcar

Գաղտնիքը ամենից լավ պահում է նա, ով այն չգիտե:                                          Կալդերոն


  Ով պատմում է, թե ինքը գաղտնիք ունի, նա արդեն կիսով չափ այն բացել է:       Զանդերս

----------

Arpine (01.04.2012), Lusinamara (01.04.2012), Smokie (01.04.2012), Varzor (02.04.2012), Գանգրահեր (31.03.2012)

----------


## Arpine

*« Հաջողությունը նրան հասնելն է, ինչ ցանկանում ես, երջանկությունը՝ ցանկանալ այն, ինչին հասել ես»:*
Վ. Քինսելա
*«Ազատություն նշանակում է պատասխանատվություն: Այդ պատճառով  էլ շատ մարդիկ սարսափում են դրանից»:*
Բ Շոու
*«Մարդկանց մեծ մասը իսկապես ազատություն չի ուզում, քանի որ ազատությունը ենթադրում է պատասխանատվություն, իսկ շատ մարդիկ վախենում են պատասխանատվությունից»:*
Զ Ֆրեյդ
*«Դասական. գիրք, որը մարդիկ գովաբանում, բայց չեն կարդում»:*
+երաժշտություն.                                                            Մ Տվեն

----------

Varzor (25.04.2012), Գանգրահեր (25.04.2012)

----------


## mara2012

Կյանքում ընկնել կա, կա և բարձրանալ, Կյանքի պատվար է, հարկ է իմանալ, Որ երբ բարձունքում երջանիկ ճախրես, Երբ բախտն այցելի, լինես ժպտերես. Դու ընկած մարդկանց չվիրավորես Քո արհամարհանքով երբեք չդավես, Քեզ էլ իրենցից շատ վեր չդասես.PARUYR  SEVAK

----------

John (25.05.2012), pulcar (30.06.2012), Varzor (25.05.2012)

----------


## Նիկեա

Ամուսնացիր ինչ էլ որ լինի,եթե բախտդ բերի ու լավ կին ունենաս կդառնաս բացառություն,իսկ եթե վատ կին ունենաս կդառնաս փիլիսոփա:Սոկրատես

Նա ով փնտրում է միլիոններ շատ ուշ է գտնում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ նրանք,ովքեր չեն փնտրում երբեք էլ չեն գտնում:
Ցանկացած գիտության բանալին հարցական նշանն է:Բալզակ

Նա իրավունք ունի կյանքի ով ամեն օր այն կյանքով կնվաճի:
Ամենածիծազելի ցանկությունը բոլորին դուր գալու ցանկությունն է:Գյոթե

Եթե մարդիկ քեզ խանգարում են ուրեմն  քո ապրելն անիմաստ է :Մարդկանցից մեկուսանալ նշանակում է ինքնասպան լինել:Տոլատոյ

Կան մեռելներ որոնց հարկավոր է սպանել:Րաֆֆի

Վատատեսներից փող պարտք վերցրու. նրանք չեն ակնկալում որ այն վերադարձվի:Սթիվեն Ռայթ

----------

John (25.05.2012), melancholia (28.05.2012), Smokie (25.05.2012), Varzor (25.05.2012), Գանգրահեր (26.05.2012)

----------


## anahit96

Սրամտությունը դեռ իմաստություն չէ,
սակայն իմաստությունն ակնկալում է որոշ սրամտություն:

----------

Varzor (29.05.2012)

----------


## melancholia

Մարդիկ, որոնց անմիջապես հասկանում ես, մարդիկ` առանց մնացորդի, անհետաքրքիր են: Մարդը, ըստ հնարավորինս, պետք է իր մեջ պարունակի ամեն ինչ, գումարած էլի ինչ-որ բան:
Մ. Գորկի

----------

Arpine (28.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Կյանքի 18 կանոն - Դալայ Լամա*

----------

aragats (31.05.2012), Arpine (31.05.2012), Milli (31.05.2012), Nimra (06.07.2012), Varzor (01.06.2012), Գանգրահեր (07.06.2012), Ֆոտոն (31.05.2012)

----------


## pulcar

............................................................................................................................................  ..........................................

   Հիմարին լռելն է իմաստություն, իմաստունին՝ խոսելը:......................Ջիվանի

----------

Nimra (28.07.2012), sharick (06.07.2012), Նիկեա (06.07.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարդիկ միակ կենդանիներն են, որ շիկնում են, ծիծաղում, կրոն ունեն, պատերազմներ են մղում և շուրթեր համբուրում: Հետևաբար, ինչ-որ իմաստով ինչքան շուրթեր ես համբուրում, էնքան ավելի մարդ ես: Ու էնքան ավելի շատ ես պատերազմ մղում:
Ջոնաթան Սաֆրան Ֆոեր

----------

Arpine (06.07.2012), Smokie (30.07.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (30.06.2012)

----------


## Arpine

*«Իրենց դժբախտությունների համար մարդիկ հակված են մեղադրել ճակատագրին, աստվածներին և ում ասես, բայց միայն ոչ իրենք իրենց»:*
 Պլատոն

----------

Varzor (08.07.2012), Գանգրահեր (09.02.2013), հովարս (07.07.2012)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Ստեղծագործելիս մարդ պիտի ինքնամոռացում ապրի, մաքրվի, վերանա իրենից, պիտի երեխայի նման լինի` ամեն շարժումի մեջ բնական:

Առանց ազգային ավանդների բարձր արվեստ երբեք չի ստեղծվել և չի էլ կարող ստեղծվել: Բնությունից, ազգային արվստի հողից կտրված կարելի է հասնել ինտելիգենտական պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի, բայց սա արվեստ չէ:

Ես հավատում եմ անվերջությանը: Քանի դեռ մարդը վերջը չի տեսնում, անհաս է նրա համար տիեզերքի սահմանը, ուրեմն դեռ կարող է երջանիկ լինել, մտածել, երևակայել...

Մ. Սարյան oa

----------

aragats (29.07.2012), shatboyov (18.05.2013), Smokie (22.07.2012), Varzor (23.07.2012)

----------


## meruj-94

Իսկական ընկերը նա է՝ ով օգնության կարիք ունի, բայց ինքն է օգնում իր ընկերներին…

----------

Inna (28.07.2012), Smokie (30.07.2012)

----------


## IrosCrible PerLa

Իմաստութիւնն ստեղծուեց ամէն ինչից առաջ, զգօնութիւնը և հանճարը ի յաւիտենից կային։

----------


## IrosCrible PerLa

Ով երկիւղ է կրում Տիրոջից, նա բարիք կը ստանայ յետոյ և իր վախճանի օրը կ’օրհնուի։ 14Տիրոջ հանդէպ երկիւղը Տիրոջ պարգևն է, որ հաստատւում է սիրոյ ճանապարհներին։ 15Տիրոջ հանդէպ սէրը փառաւոր իմաստութիւն է, և ում կաﬔնում է՝ Տէրը շնորհում է համաձայն իր հայեցողութեան։

----------

shatboyov (04.03.2013)

----------


## meruj-94

Ձեզ  հալածողներին  օրհնեցեք,օրհնեցե’ք և  մի  անիծեք: Հռովմ 12:14

----------

sharick (14.11.2012), Գանգրահեր (09.02.2013)

----------


## John

Զկրոնական թեմանեով զրուցէք զհամապատասխան բաժնում :Զ'Ջոն 19:51

----------

Arpine (31.07.2012), Nimra (28.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.08.2012), shatboyov (26.05.2013), Smokie (30.07.2012), soultaker (28.07.2012), Աթեիստ (30.07.2012), Ամմէ (07.11.2012), Մինա (16.03.2013)

----------


## Nimra

Ընկերություն տալ նրան, ով քեզնից սեր է տենչում, նույնն է , որ հաց տաս ծառավ մարդուն:
                                                                                                                           (Իսպանական ասացվածք)

----------

aragats (29.07.2012), Inna (28.07.2012), John (29.07.2012), sharick (14.11.2012), Միքո (28.07.2012)

----------


## IrosCrible PerLa

թեմայում գրված է՝ իմաստուն մտքեր, չկա իմաստություն աշխարհիկ ասացվածքների մեջ,ինձ ծիծաղելի և հիմար են թվում դրանք :Blush:

----------


## fanaid

Տղամարդիկ որսում են, կանայք՝ ձկնորսում   (Վ.Հ.)

----------

Varzor (30.07.2012), Նանո (28.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> թեմայում գրված է՝ իմաստուն մտքեր, չկա իմաստություն աշխարհիկ ասացվածքների մեջ,ինձ ծիծաղելի և հիմար են թվում դրանք


Ինչպե և այս աշխարհիկ արտահայտությունը  :Jpit: 

Աշխարհը մեղրի կարաս է: Ով մեկեին մի կողմ կհրի, մյուսին մեկ այլ կողմ ու մեծ կտորն ինքը կվերցնի` ղոչաղը նա է:
Ա.Զիմզիմով - (Գաբրիել Սունդուկյանի "Պեպո"-ից)

----------

aragats (30.07.2012), Arpine (31.07.2012)

----------


## IrosCrible PerLa

չեմ հասկանում ոչ ձեզ, ոչ էլ Սունդուկյանի միտքը

----------


## Varzor

> չեմ հասկանում ոչ ձեզ, ոչ էլ Սունդուկյանի միտքը


Եթե աշխարհը ձեզ չի հասկանում, ապա բավարար է, որ ինքդ քեզ հասկանաս:
_Վլադիմիր Սավուշկին_

----------

Nimra (02.08.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

Վարզորի գրած աֆորիզմը Պեպոյից մեջբերած տեսա,էդ տիպի մեկը հիշեցի, որ էս վերջերս ինչ-որ հեռուստաներկայացման ժամանակ էի լսել.
_Այս աշխարը մեծ աման է, ով իր ձեռքը երկարի, ամենահամեղ պատառը, նա իր ձեռքը կտանի:_

----------


## Varzor

> _Այս աշխարը մեծ աման է, ով իր ձեռքը երկարի, ամենահամեղ պատառը, նա իր ձեռքը կտանի:_


Դասականներին մեջբերելը բանավեճի մեջ հզոր արգումենտ է, որը նաև յուրորինակ գաղտնաբառ է հայտնաբերելու յուրայիններին և օտարներին:
Բայց ձևափոխված մեջբերումները ոչ այլ ինչ էն, քան զարհուրելի երևույթ` այն կտրում է անցյալի և ներկայի միջև առանց այդ էլ հեղհեղուկ կապերը:

_Լև Ռուբինշտեյն_

----------

aragats (30.07.2012), Arpine (31.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.08.2012), Նարե91 (31.07.2012)

----------


## Miss SN

Ոչ մի մարդը  չի կարող դառնալ այնքան օտար քան այն մարդը ում անցյալում սիրել ես :Sad: c) Ռեմարկ

Կնոջը միշտ պետք է ինչ-որ մեկը, ով կսիրի իրեն, քանի դեր նա փնտում է նրան ում կսիրի հենց ինքը: (c) Բետի Դեյվիս

Մարդկաին հարաբերությունները նման են խաղաքարտերի, ում մոտ քարտերը բաց են նրա հետ անհետաքրքիր է:

----------

John (03.08.2012), Quyr Qery (02.08.2012), Ripsim (02.08.2012), Varzor (03.08.2012), ՆանՍ (28.09.2012)

----------


## Gayl

> ...*չկա իմաստություն աշխարհիկ ասացվածքների մեջ*,ինձ ծիծաղելի և հիմար են թվում դրանք


Իսկ ինձ թվում էր, թե Դուք մարդկային ծնունդ եք, պարզվում է այս հիմարների հետ ոչ մի արյունակցական կապ չունեք:

----------

Agni (02.08.2012), John (03.08.2012), Quyr Qery (02.08.2012), Sambitbaba (03.11.2012), soultaker (02.08.2012), Varzor (03.08.2012)

----------


## pulcar

Քամու առեւտուր անելը՝ մեծագույն վարպետություն է:
  Գրասիան

Ամեն մի սուտ ձգտում է ճշմարտության նմանվել:
  Ֆյուստել դը Կուլանժ

----------

Varzor (06.08.2012)

----------


## Smokie

Ես միշտ ծույլ մարդու եմ ընտրում բարդ աշխատանքը անելու համար: Նա կգտնի դա անելու ամենահեշտ ուղին :Jpit: 
Բիլլ Գեյթս :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (28.09.2012), Freeman (06.10.2012), Jarre (03.11.2012), John (28.09.2012), Tig (28.09.2012), Varzor (29.09.2012), ՆանՍ (28.09.2012), Ուլուանա (24.01.2013), Ֆոտոն (28.09.2012)

----------


## pulcar

Չկա ոչինչ ավելի հետաքրքիր երկու սիրահարների խոսակցությունից, որոնք լռում են:......Տուրնիե

Մեռնել սիրուց՝  նշանակում է ապրել:....................................................................Ֆորներե

----------

Smokie (03.11.2012), Varzor (06.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կույ ժելեզօ նե օտխօդըա օտ կասսի… Ադամանդե Ձեռքը

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մեծ հաճույքով ձեռքդ կհամբուրեի, բայց նատուռաս նենց ա որ կկծեմ…

*Մեֆիստոֆել*


Հ.Գ. Ճիշտ տեղը՝ սա՛ է.

----------

Mephistopheles (16.02.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Սխալմամբ կրկնել էի գրառումս:

----------


## sharick

Անարդարության դեմ կամ պայքարում են, կամ դրա հետ համագործակցում:

Ալբեր Կամյու

Էժանագին է երևում միայն այն, ինչ կրում ես առանց ինքնավստահության:

ԷՐիխ Ռեմարկ

----------

Mephistopheles (16.02.2013), Smokie (13.11.2012)

----------


## naflex

Ես սովորել եմ օգտագործել "անհնար" բառը մեծ զգուշությամբ: Ուերներ Բրաուն

----------

shatboyov (18.05.2013), Varzor (01.02.2013)

----------


## ՄտքերՈւԳրքեր

Աստված բոլորիս հավասար է ստեղծել, իսկ մարդիկ ստիպում են զգալ հակառակը…
***
Լավ ընկերը նկատում է ժպիտի տակ քողարկված ցավը....
***
Երբ  մարդկանց հաճախ ես բարություն անում, այն արդեն սկսում է դիտվել որպես պարտականություն… 
***
Չկա մահ, կա մոռացություն, չկա ապաքինում, կա լավ քողարկված ցավ…

ՀԱՅԿ ՄԿՐՏՉՅԱՆ

----------

Sambitbaba (28.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Friendship may, and often does, grow into love, but love never subsides into friendship. 

Lord Byron

----------

Ripsim (07.02.2013), Varzor (07.02.2013), Գալաթեա (07.02.2013), Գանգրահեր (09.02.2013)

----------


## IP M Arm D-h

Չխոնարհվե՛ս ու չնկճվե՛ս, Ոչ մի անգամ մարդկանց առաջ, Քեզ չեն ների եթե ընկնես, Եթե ընկնես, վեր կաց նորի՛ց, Քեզ բարձրացնող ձեռքեր չկան, Վար իջեցնող ձեռքերն են շատ: Չվախենաս ուժեղների՛ց, Վախկոտներից վախեցիր միշտ,- Շներն էլ են առյուծանում իրենց վախից:

----------

Smokie (15.02.2013)

----------


## IP M Arm D-h

Որքան ուժեղ է մրցակիցը, այնքան քաղցր է հաղթանակը:

----------

Smokie (15.02.2013)

----------


## Varzor

Կարևոր չէ, թե ինչպես են ընտրում: Կարևոր է, թե ինչպես ես հաշվում

Ի. Ստալին

----------

Mephistopheles (16.02.2013), Yevuk (22.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (17.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

God is a concept by which we measure our pain.

John Lennon

----------

Sambitbaba (16.02.2013), Smokie (22.02.2013), Varzor (19.02.2013)

----------


## dvgray

"...այն ազատությանը, որը թույլ է տալիս միասեռ ընտանիք, ես դեմ եմ, որովհետեւ դա բնության եւ Աստծո դեմ է: "
                                                                                                                                      Ս. Ս.

----------

Stranger_Friend (17.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (17.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

_Ծերերի խորհուրդները նման են ձմեռային արևի՝ դրանք լուսավորում են, բայց չեն ջերմացնում...

Անդրե Մորուա..._

----------

Varzor (19.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (19.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Men maybe invented fire, but women invented how to play with it.

Someone smart.

----------

Katka (10.03.2013), Smokie (22.02.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Men maybe invented fire, but women invented how to play with it.
> 
> Someone smart.


Լավն էր, մոտավորապես ինչպես.

Мужчина - это голова в доме, а женщина - шея, которая вертит этой головой.

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լավն էր, մոտավորապես ինչպես.
> 
> Мужчина - это голова в доме, а женщина - шея, которая вертит этой головой.


Էստեղ երևի մեկնաբանել չի կարելի, բայց էնքան էլ նույնը չի Սամ ջան:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կրակի հետ չեն խաղում…վտանգավոր ա, կարող ա վառվես… լուցկու հետ էլ…

Մեֆիստոֆել

----------

Katka (10.03.2013), Malxas (01.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Between men and women there is no friendship possible. There is passion, enmity, worship, love, but no friendship.

Oscar Wilde

----------

Varzor (01.03.2013), Նանո (28.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Անգամ ապաշնորհ մարդուց կարելի է շատ բան սովորել, եթե դու անես նրա ասած ու արածի ճիշտ հակառակը:



*Մհեր Մկրտչյան* :Love:

----------

Varzor (01.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (04.03.2013), Նանո (28.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

«Ընկերը նա է, ով գիտի քո մասին ամեն ինչ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ սիրում է քեզ»:
Է. Հաբարդ

----------

Smokie (04.03.2013), Stranger_Friend (03.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (04.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

«Երջանկության կանոնները.
Անել ինչ-որ բան,
Սիրել ինչ-որ մեկին,
Ինչ-որ բանի հույս ունենալ»:
Է. Կանտ

----------

Smokie (04.03.2013), Stranger_Friend (03.03.2013), Varzor (05.03.2013), Վոլտերա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Պաշտում եմ լսել սուտը, երբ գիտեմ ճշմարտությունը
Ա. Չելենտանո

----------

Smokie (04.03.2013), Stranger_Friend (03.03.2013), Varzor (05.03.2013), Այբ (07.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (04.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մենք ամենից հաճախ երջանկություն ենք կոչում այն, ինչ ինքներս չենք փորձել:

----------

Stranger_Friend (10.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (14.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կինը մարդու բարեկամն է женщина друг человека 

Аркади Р.

----------

ԱնԱիդա (14.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ամեն մարդու մեջ էլ արև կա. պետք է միայն թույլ տալ, որ այն լույս տա:
Սոկրատես

----------

Smokie (11.03.2013), Stranger_Friend (10.03.2013), Varzor (14.03.2013), Նանո (28.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կնկա շինած տունը աստոծ չի քանդի, աստծու շինածը կնիկը կը քանդի…

Հայկական ժողովրդական ասացվածք

----------

Varzor (14.03.2013), Այբ (10.03.2013), Մարկիզ (02.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին շրջանում էս թեմայում մի շարք օտարալեզու գրառումներ էին կատարվել, որոնք արդեն ջնջվել են։ Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ Ակումբում օտարալեզու գրառումների արգելքը տարածվում է նաև այս թեմայի վրա, քանի որ այլ կերպ լինելու համար որևէ պատճառ չկա։ Հատկապես կարճ տեքստերի դեպքում դժվար չէ դրանք թարգմանելը, հետո տեղադրելը կամ ցանկության դեպքում բնագրի հետ թարգմանությունն էլ ներկայացնելը։*

----------

Smokie (13.03.2013), Գալաթեա (13.03.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

_Դառը մտքերը նման են փոթորկված ալիքների, դրանց ճնշմանը դիմանալ չի լինի: Ուրախալի մտքերը բազմապատկում են ուժերը և օգնում նավահանգիստ հասնել, նույնիսկ եթե նավը խորտակվում է..._

----------

Smokie (14.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Երբ հնի կողմնակիցները գործելու հնարավորություն են տեսնում, նրանք հարձակվում են կատաղաբար, մինչդեռ նորի կողմնակիցները պաշտպանվում են ծուլորեն, ահա թե ինչու նրանց վրա հենվելով՝ քեզ վտանգի ես ենթարկում:
Նիկոլո Մաքիավելի, Տիրակալը

----------

Այբ (17.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս միտքն արժե անընդհատ հիշել, պետք եղած դեպքում՝ նույնիսկ տպել, կպցնել պատին.

Երջանկությունը ճամփորդելու ձև է, ոչ թե նպատակակետ։

----------

Alphaone (13.03.2013), Smokie (14.03.2013), Այբ (14.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (14.03.2013)

----------


## shatboyov

Կինը Աստծո երկրորդ սխալն է:
Նիցշե
Իսկ ո՞րն է առաջին սխալը, ու  ընդհանրապես ես չեմ կարում հասկանում էս միտքը

----------


## Stranger_Friend

_Կնոջ խելքը գեղեցկության մեջ է, տղամարդու գեղեցկությունը՝ խելքի մեջ:_

Արաբական ասացվածք...

----------

Inna (15.03.2013), Smokie (14.03.2013), Varzor (14.03.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

_<<Ձայների մեծամասնությունը դեռևս չի նշանակում անառարկելի վկայություն հօգուտ արդարության:>>
Դեկարտ_

----------

Alphaone (15.03.2013), Smokie (15.03.2013), Varzor (15.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Երջանկությունը յուրաքանչյուր դուռ առնվազը մի անգամ բախում է:

----------

Smokie (18.03.2013), Stranger_Friend (18.03.2013), Varzor (18.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Պատահականություններն առիթ են ստեղծում, որպեսզի ոչ միայն շրջապատի մարդիկ մեզ ճանաչեն, այլև ինքներս մեզ:

----------

Stranger_Friend (18.03.2013), Varzor (18.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (18.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ոչ թե նա է ուժեղ, ով ուժ ունի, այլ նա, ով իր մեջ ուժ է գտնում:

Ով երբեք երեխա չի եղել , երբեք հասուն մարդ չի դառնա:
Չ. Չապլին

----------

Smokie (23.03.2013), Stranger_Friend (24.03.2013), Մարկիզ (02.04.2013), ՆանՍ (24.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ծերանալը ձանձրալի է, բայց դա երկար ապրելու միակ միջոցն է։
Բեռնարդ Շոու

----------

Smokie (23.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Իրականում աղետները սովորական բաներ են, բայց մարդիկ դժվարությամբ են հավատում, երբ իրենց գլխին են գալիս:

Ալբեր Քամյու

----------

Stranger_Friend (24.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ծիածանը վայելելու համար պետք է դեռ վերապրել անձրևը:

Պաուլո Կոելյո

----------

Smokie (23.03.2013), Stranger_Friend (24.03.2013), Մարկիզ (02.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ապագան ձեզ չի մտահոգում, ճի՞շտ է: Դա երիտասարդության մենաշնորհն է: 
(Ֆրանսուազ Սագան)

----------


## Այբ

Միայն սիրո մեջ է, որ «տալը», «նվիրելը» նշանակում է «ձեռք բերել»...

(Էրիխ Ֆրոմ «Սիրելու արվեստ»)

----------

sharick (30.03.2013), Smokie (27.03.2013), Stranger_Friend (27.03.2013), Մարկիզ (02.04.2013), Ուլուանա (28.03.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

_Ով ցնծում է նույնիսկ խարույկի վրա, ոչ թե ցավի հանդեպ է հաղթանակ տանում, այլ նրա, որ ցավ չի զգում այնտեղ, ուր սպասում էր նրան:

Ֆրիդրիխ Նիցշե._

----------

Այբ (29.03.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

Սերը հաճախ խլում է բանականությունը նրանից ով ունի,և տալիս է նրան ով չունի:

----------

Meme (06.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ժամանակը դանդաղ է ընթանում, երբ հետևում ես նրան: Այն զգում է հսկողությունը: Բայց այն նաև օգտվում է մեր ցրվածությունից: Հնարավոր է նույնիսկ, որ գոյություն ունի երկու ժամանակ` այն, որին մենք հետևում ենք, և այն, որը մեզ փոխում է: 
(Ալբեր Քամյու)

----------

Meme (06.04.2013), Smokie (31.03.2013), Նանո (30.03.2013), Նիկեա (30.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Խանդը, մեծ հաշվով, սեփական անձի դատապարտումն է: Գիտակցելով, թե ինչի ես ունակ մտածել ինքդ, որոշում ես, որ նա էլ կարող է մտածել այդ մասին: 
(Ալբեր Քամյու)

----------

Meme (06.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.04.2013), Մարկիզ (02.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Այն մարդիկ, ովքեր զգայունակությունից զուրկ են, երբեմն ընդունակ են (որոշ առիթների դեպքում) ավելի խոր ու ավելի անկեղծորեն զգալ: 

(Ժորժ Սանդ)

----------

Alphaone (02.04.2013), Meme (06.04.2013), Smokie (02.04.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Այն, ինչ որևէ մեկը *իրենից ներկայացնում է*, սկսում է իրեն մատնել, երբ նրա տաղանդը թուլանում է,- երբ նա դադարում է ցույց տալ, ինչ կարող է: Տաղանդը նույնպես զգեստ է. զգեստը նույնպես թաքնվելու միջոց է: 
*Ֆրիդրիխ Նիցշե*

----------

Այբ (03.04.2013), Նանո (02.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Եթե ես չհավատամ իմ ուժերին, ապա այն ինչ անում եմ, անիմաստ է: Ապագան կախված է ներկայից: Ընտրություն միշտ էլ կա:
(Ստեֆանի Մայեր)

----------

John (03.04.2013), Smokie (03.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Դու իրականում կենդանի ես այնքան ժամանակ , քանի դեռ ունես լավ պատմություն և մարդ` ում կարող ես այն պատմել:
(Ալեքսանդր Բարիկո)

----------

Meme (06.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ժպտա, դժբախտությանը հաճույք մի պատճառիր:
(Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես)

----------

Meme (06.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.04.2013), Նիկեա (09.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Կյանքը ոչինչ չի տալիս անվարձահատույց, և այն ամենը` ինչ տրվում է ճակատագրով, իր գաղտնի գինն ունի:

(Ստեֆան Ցվայգ)

----------

Smokie (08.04.2013), Նիկեա (09.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Երջանկությունը նոր ընկերներ է բերում, իսկ դժբախտությունը ստուգում է նրանց:

(Ստեֆան Ցվայգ)

----------

ԱնԱիդա (15.04.2013), Նիկեա (09.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Կյանքը վարդի նման է. նրա յուրաքանչյուր թերթը պատրանք է, իսկ փուշն` իրականություն: 
( Արիստոտել)

----------

Smokie (13.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Սատանան էլ իր նպատակների համար վկայություն է բերում սուրբ գրքից:

(Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ)

----------

shatboyov (20.05.2013), Smokie (13.04.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Սոսկալի նայվածք և շինծու ժպիտ՝ ահա սրանք են իմ ծառաները: Երկուսն էլ պատրաստ են իրենց պաշտոնին, որ ուզածդ ժամին որոգայթ լարեն:

*Շեքսպիր.*

----------

Smokie (13.04.2013), Այբ (28.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.04.2013), Նիկեա (13.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ժամանակը բացում է ամեն սքողվածը և սքողում ամեն բացահայտվածը:

(Սոֆոլկես)

----------

ԱնԱիդա (15.04.2013), Նիկեա (15.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Վիճեք, մոլորվեք, սխալվեք, սակայն, ի սեր Աստծո, խորհրդածեք, ու թեկուզ սխալ, սակայն ինքնուրույն: Միշտ եղեք այն, ինչ կաք, հակառակ դեպքում կլինեք ոչինչ… Ես իմ գործն եմ անում, դու` քոնը: Ես չեմ ապրում այս աշխարհում քո սպասումներին համապատասխանելու համար, և դու էլ այս աշխարհում չես ապրում, որ իմ սպասումներին համապատասխանես, Ես ես եմ, դու` դու: Եվ եթե պատահական գտնենք իրար, հրաշալի է, Եթե ոչ` ի՞նչ արած… 

(Ֆրեդերիկ Պերլզ)

----------

erexa (15.04.2013), Smokie (25.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.04.2013), Նիկեա (15.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ոչ ոք չի զգում, թե ջահելությունն ինչպես է անցնում, բայց յուրաքանչյուրը զգում է, երբ այն արդեն անցել է։ 
(Սենեկա)

----------

Smokie (25.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (28.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Կան ավելի ծանր հանցագործություններ, քան գրքերը այրելը:Օրինակ` դրանք չկարդալը:
(Ռեյ Բրեդբերի)

----------

Smokie (28.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (28.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ինձ դուր է գալիս մտածել, որ կյանքը հնարավոր է ամբողջությամբ փոխել մի քանի ժամվա ընթացքում: Այլապես ապրելը ինձ համար տխուր կլիներ:
(Ռոբերտ Դաունի)

----------

Smokie (28.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (28.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Կարևոր չէ, թե  մարդը ինչպես է մահանում, այլ ` ինչպես է ապրում:
(Սեմյուել Ջոնսոն)

----------

ԱնԱիդա (28.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ես դա եմ ուզում, նշանակում է` դա էլ կլինի:
( Հենրի Ֆորդ)

----------


## Այբ

Ակնհայտ է, որ հասկանում են լոկ նրանք, ովքեր ուզում են հասկանալ...

(Բերնար Վերբեր)

----------

Meme (29.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Կանանց, երեխաների, ծառաների, թույլերի, չքավորների ու տգետների հանցնաքները՝ ամուսինների, հայրերի, տերերի, ուժեղների, հարուստների ու գիտնականների հանցանքն է:

(Վիկտոր Հյուգո)

----------

Stranger_Friend (29.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Կեցցե ոչինչը` ոչնչով լի. ոչինչը մեզ հետ է:

(Էռնեստ Հեմինգուե)

----------


## Այբ

Կյանքն այն է, ինչ պատահում է քեզ հետ, երբ դու զբաղված ես ծրագրեր կազմելով:
 (Ջոն Լենոն)

----------

Meme (29.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Դիմակն ինքնին սարսափելի չէ :Սարսափելին այն է,որ դիմակի տակ մի ուրիշ դիմակ էլ է լինում:
(Լեոնիդ Ենգիբարյան)

----------

Meme (29.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Տարիները սովորեցնում են այն, ինչ չգիտեն օրերը:
(Ռայլֆ ՈՒոլդո Էմերսոն)

----------

Meme (29.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մարդկային սիրտն անհեթեթ սովորություն ունի` ճակատագիր անվանելու միայն այն, ինչը կործանում է իրեն: 
(Ալբեր Քամյու)

----------


## Այբ

Տարիքը մարդկանց միջև մի անջրպետ է առաջացնում, կրթվածությունը մեկ ուրիշ, իսկ սեռը` մի երրորդ: 
(Վիրջինիա Վուլֆ)

----------

Նիկեա (03.05.2013), Վոլտերա (14.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Հասկանալ աշխարհը ու սիրել այն` երկու խնդիրներ են, որոնց դյուրին չէ իրար հաշտեցնել:
(Ռայլֆ  Էմերսոն)

----------

Smokie (02.05.2013), Նիկեա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մարդկային կյանքը ցիրուցան եղած թղթերի կույտ չէ: Այն փակ, պատշաճ կերպով դասավորված օրագիր է:
(Կոբո Աբե)

----------

Smokie (02.05.2013), Նիկեա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Սերը թեորեմ է, որն ամեն օր պետք է ապացուցել:
(Արքիմեդ)

----------

erexa (03.05.2013), Smokie (02.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (08.05.2013), Նիկեա (03.05.2013), Վոլտերա (14.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպես բախտը երբեմն բաղեղի նման ծածկում է անցյալի վերքերը, քողարկում խորդուբորդությունները և կյանքի թշվառության ու մտային տաղտուկին տալիս քաղցրություն ու սփոփանք, և երբեմն կատարյալ ցնծության պատրանք է ստեղծվում այնտեղ, որտեղ երբեմն եղել են ջարդվածքներ ու սպիներ:

(Թեոդոր Դրայզեր)

----------

Smokie (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ուզում են ապրել լեռան գագաթին, չգիտակցելով, որ իրական երջանկությունը վեր բարձրանալու ճանապարհն է: 
(Գարսիա Մարկես)

----------

Bodyguard (09.05.2013), shatboyov (20.05.2013), Smokie (06.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (05.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (08.05.2013), Վոլտերա (14.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Յուրաքանչյուրը, ով երբևէ ճաշակել է տխրությունը, չունի տարիք:

(Վիլյամ Սարոյան)

----------

Smokie (07.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (08.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Երբեք չես կարող վստահորեն ասել, թե ինչ տեղ ես զբաղեցնում ուրիշի կյանքում: 
(Ֆրենսիս Սքոթ Ֆիցջերալդ)

----------

Smokie (07.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (08.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Գիրքը մարդու ընկերն է, իսկ ընկերներին պետք է կարողանալ ընտրել:
(Իլյա Գերչիկով)

----------

Smokie (07.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (08.05.2013), Վոլտերա (14.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մարդիկ էլ պարանների նման ունեն իրենց ամրության սահմանը:

(Վիլյամ Գոլդինգ)

----------

Smokie (09.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (09.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.05.2013), Վոլտերա (09.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Արտահայտությունը, որը կրում եք ձեր դեմքին, ավելի կարևոր է այն հագուստից, որը կրում եք ձեր վրա:
(Դելի Կարնեգի)

----------

shatboyov (20.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (13.05.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (11.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպես բախտը երբեմն բաղեղի նման ծածկում է անցյալի վերքերը, քողարկում խորդուբորդությունները և կյանքի թշվառության ու մտային տաղտուկին տալիս քաղցրություն ու սփոփանք, և երբեմն կատարյալ ցնծության պատրանք է ստեղծվում այնտեղ, որտեղ երբեմն եղել են ջարդվածքներ ու սպիներ:

(Թեոդոր Դրայզեր)

----------

erexa (14.05.2013), Վոլտերա (14.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ամեն մի զգացմունքի դրսևորում միայն մի անգամ է հասնում իր բարձրակետին, այնուհետև հաջորդում են ամպրոպի թուլացող ճայթքումի արձագանքներն ու փայլատակումները:

(Թեոդոր Դրայզեր)

----------

Smokie (14.05.2013), Վոլտերա (14.05.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Կյանքի սանդուղքը լի է ծեղերով, և առավել ցավոտ նրանք մխվում են, երբ դուք սահում եք սանդուղքով ցած։

Վատ են ապրում նրանք, ովքեր ողջ կյանքում ապրել են պատրաստվում։

----------

Այբ (15.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.05.2013), Վոլտերա (17.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մանր տխրությունները շատախոս են, իսկ խորունկ վիշտը` անմռունչ։ 
(Սենեկա)

----------

Smokie (15.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.05.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (15.05.2013), Վոլտերա (17.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Վերընթերցելով երբեմնի հավանած որևէ գիրք, բավականության կեսն ստանում ես միայն այն օրերի վերապրումից, երբ կարդացել ես այն առաջին անգամ:

(Վիլյամ Գոլդինգ)

----------

Smokie (16.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (17.05.2013), Մարկուս (16.05.2013), Վոլտերա (17.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Անկեղծ, մաքուր, ճշմարիտ սերը հեշտությամբ չի արտահայտվում: Նրա ձայնը թույլ է: Նա համեստ է, երկչոտ, քաշվող, թաքչում է և պատրաստ է սպասել, միշտ սպասել: Ազնիվ պտուղն այդպես է: Երբեմն կյանքն անցնում է, բայց նա դեռ հասունանում է ստվերի մեջ:

(Չարլզ Դիքենս)

----------

erexa (16.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (17.05.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (16.05.2013)

----------


## Մարկուս

Գրիր հարբած, խմբագրիր օյաղ  :LOL:  : Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ

----------

Smokie (17.05.2013), Այբ (16.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (17.05.2013), Վոլտերա (17.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ակնթարթն էլ բավական է, որպեսզի հերոս դառնաս, սակայն մի ամբողջ կյանք է հարկավոր, որ դառնաս արժանավոր մարդ: 
(Բրյուլա)

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (17.05.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Կյանքը գեղեցկություն է, հիացիր. Կյանքը երջանկություն է, ճաշակիր. Կյանքը երազ է, իրագործիր. Կյանքը մարտահրավեր է, դիմագրավիր. Կյանքը պարտականություն է, կատարիր. Կյանքը խաղ է, խաղա. Կյանքը թանկ է, գուրգուրիր. Կյանքը հարստություն է, պահիր.

----------

Այբ (17.05.2013), Վոլտերա (17.05.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Կյանքում կան բաներ, որոնք չեն քերվում,Ինչպես չի քերվում արյունը սրտից,Կամ գույնը վարդից:

----------

Smokie (17.05.2013)

----------


## erexa

Շրջապատիր քեզ միայն այն մարդկանցով, ովքեր քեզ վերև կբարձրացնեն: Կյանքն առանց այդ էլ լի է մարդկանցով, ովքեր ուզում են քեզ ներքև քաշել:  

Ջորջ Քլունի

----------

Smokie (18.05.2013), Այբ (18.05.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (18.05.2013)

----------


## erexa

Երբ բարձրանում ես, ընկերներդ իմանում են, թե ով ես դու: Երբ ընկնում ես, իմանում ես, թե ով են ընկերներդ: 

Մայք Թայսոն

----------

Smokie (18.05.2013), Այբ (18.05.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (18.05.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Սրամտությունը տաղանդի պես բան է. ավելի լավ է այն չունենալ բոլորովին, քան ունենալ ոչ բավականաչափ։


Սոմերի

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Պատանին երջանկություն է փնտրում չնախատեսվածի, ծերունին` սովորականի մեջ։


Կուրտի

----------

Այբ (19.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մենք նույն նյութից ենք, ինչ երազները, և միայն երազներից է բաղադրված մեզ այսքան բուռն ցավ պատճառող իրականությունը: Ոչինչ մեզ այդքան չի ուրախացնում ու վշտացնում, և աշխարհում հաճելի չէ այդքան, որքան մեր երազները:

(Թեոդոր Դրայզեր)

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (19.05.2013), Վոլտերա (19.05.2013)

----------


## melancholia

Առաջ կյանքը լավն էր, նման շախմատի`թագավորը  թագավորի դեմ կկռվեր,թագուհին`թագուհու, զինվորը`զինվորի:Հիմա շատ է փոխվել, նմանվել է շաշկու` առաջ ես գնում` ուտում են, հետ ես գնում ` ուտում են, դու էլ չես ուտում`ֆուկ են անում:
       Հրաչյա Ներսիսյան

----------

keyboard (19.05.2013), Smokie (19.05.2013), Այբ (19.05.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (19.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Երևակայութունը զգայուն մարդուն դարձնում է արվեստագետ, իսկ խիզախին` հերոս:

(Ֆրանս)

----------

Վոլտերա (19.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Երբեք մի վիճեք հիմարի հետ. մարդիկ կարող են չնկատել ձեր միջև եղած տարբերությունը:

(Ռեյնբերն)

----------

Smokie (20.05.2013), VisTolog (25.06.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (20.05.2013), Վոլտերա (20.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ամեն մեկն էլ տեսնում է, թե դու ինչպիսին ես թվում, քչերն են զգում թե իրականում ով ես դու...

(Նիկոլլո Մաքիավելի)

----------

Վոլտերա (20.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Անարդարության դեմ կամ պայքարում են, կամ համագործակցում նրա հետ: 
(Ալբեր Քամյու)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

1 Ցանկացած երազանք իրականացնելու համար պետք է հավատալ:
2 Ընդլայնե'ք ձեր գիտելիքների և հմտությունների սահմանները: 
3 Մի սպասեք, որ ձեզ կոգեշնչեն, սկսե'ք: 
4 Գործեք ամբողջ հոգով և մի դադարեք: 
5 Աշխատեք ճիշտ հարցեր տալ: 
6 Մի' քննադատեք և կտեսնեք թաքնված գեղեցկությունը: 
7 Երբեք ուշ չէ վայելել կյանքը:

(Պաբլո Պիկասո)  :Love:

----------

Diana99 (13.06.2013), erexa (23.05.2013), Smokie (22.05.2013), Այբ (22.05.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (22.05.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Առաջին սիրո կախարդանքն այն է,որ մենք տեղյակ չենք,թե այն մի օր վերջանալու է:

Բենջամին Դիզրայելի

----------

VisTolog (25.06.2013), Այբ (22.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Խելքը երեք տեսակի է լինում. մեկը ինքն է ամեն ինչի հասնում, մյուսը կարող է հասկանալ, թե ինչի է հասել առաջինը, երրորդը` ինքը ոչինչի չի հասնում և անկարող է հասկանալ, թե ինչի են հասել մյուսները: Առաջին խելքը բացառիկ է, երկրորդը` երևելի, երրորդը` անպետք:

(Նիկոլլո Մաքիավելի)

----------

Smokie (24.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (24.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մենք պատահականորեն չենք ընտրում մեկմեկու: Մենք հանդիպում ենք միայն նրանց, ովքեր արդեն իսկ գոյություն ունեն մեր ենթագիտակցության մեջ:
(Զիգմունդ Ֆրեյդ)

----------

erexa (25.05.2013), Smokie (25.05.2013), VisTolog (25.06.2013), ԱնԱիդա (11.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ամեն մեկն էլ տեսնում է, թե դու ինչպիսին ես թվում, բայց քչերն են զգում, թե իրականում ով ես դու...
,
(Նիկոլլո Մաքիավելի)

----------

John (26.05.2013), VisTolog (25.06.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Քննադատությունից խուսափելու միայն մեկ ձև կա՝ Չանել ոչինչ, չասել ոչինչ և լինել ոչինչ.

*Արիստոտել*

----------

erexa (10.06.2013), Varzor (28.05.2013), VisTolog (25.06.2013), Այբ (27.05.2013), Անտիգոնե (03.06.2013), Արևածագ (27.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ուժեղ է նա, ում խիղճը մաքուր է:

(Աննա Ֆրանկ)

----------

ԱնԱիդա (11.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մարդը մեծ է իր մտահղացումներով, սակայն թույլ է դրանք իրականացնելու մեջ: Դրանում է և՛ մեր դժբախտությունը, և՛ հմայքը: 
(Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ)

----------

Varzor (29.05.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Փողը նպատակ չէ, այլ միջոց` որպեսզի իրականցնես նպատակդ:

Այն ինչը գրավում է ուշադրությունդ, կգրավի նաև քեզ:

Օրն ունի վերջ, բայց մարդկանց կյանքը շարունակվում է, մարդկանց կյանքն ունի վերջ, բայց օրերը շարունակվում են:

Քաղցր խոսքը մի խնայիր քո կնոջից, դա նրա համար ազատության դրոշակ է և խաղաղության պայմանագիր:

Այն մարդը, որ հեշտ է ուրախանում` հեշտ էլ կտխրի: Իսկ մարդը, որ միշտ ուրախ է` երբեք չի տխրի:

Մի վստահիր նրան, ով չի գնահատում իր խոսքը:

Նպատակիդ հասնելու համար օգտագործիր բոլոր հնարավորություններդ:

Ճիշտ որոշումներ ծնվում են միայն խաղաղ և իմաստուն սրտում:

Երբեք մի փորձիր տրորել քնած առյուծի թաթը:

Հաց մի կեր թշնամուդ հետ, եթե դեռ չես հաշտվել նրա հետ:


Սուրեն Օհանյան

----------

ԱնԱիդա (11.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Չափից ավելի լավ կյանքը հաճախ փչացնում է բնավորությունն այնպես, ինչպես չափից շատ կերակուրը փչացնում է ստամոքսը: 
(Չարլզ Դիքենս)

----------

Smokie (10.06.2013), ԱնԱիդա (11.06.2013), Վոլտերա (29.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մարդկանց տառապանքները շատ ավելի նվազ կլինեին, եթե նրանք (Աստված գիտե, թե ինչու են այդպես ստեղծված) այդպիսի ջանասիրությամբ չձգտեին երևակայության ուժով ետ բերելու անցյալի տհաճությունները, այլ ապրեին անտարբեր ներկայով….

(Գյոթե)

----------

Stranger_Friend (31.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մինչդեռ կյանքը հենց Գրքերի գիրքն է: Ոչ բոլորն են ի վիճակի կարդալ այն: Ամեն մեկն այդ գիրքն իր մեջ է կրում, և այն գրված է ամբողջությամբ՝ առաջին տողից մինչև վերջինը: Բայց դա հնարավոր է հասկանալ այն օրը միայն, երբ դաժան ուսուցիչը՝ Փորձը կսովորեցնի նրա լեզուն:

(Ռոմեն Ռոլան)

----------

erexa (01.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ի՜նչ խառնաշփոթ է կյանքը, և որքա՜ն հաճելի: Որքան քնքուշ և միաժամանակ սոսկալի է այն, և որքա՜ն նման է բազմերանգ սիմֆոնիայի…

(Թեոդոր Դրայզեր)

----------

Meme (10.06.2013), Smokie (10.06.2013), ԱնԱիդա (11.06.2013)

----------


## melancholia

Թեպետ հաճախ մենք մեր մենությունը կիսում ենք շատերի հետ, բայց հոգով միշտ էլ միայնակ ենք` հոգով երբեք զույգ չենք դառնում:

----------

Diana99 (13.06.2013), erexa (10.06.2013), Meme (10.06.2013), VisTolog (25.06.2013), ԱնԱիդա (11.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Սերը գեղեցիկ « բառ » է , որը իդեալական հասկացության նման փուլ է գալիս կյանքի դառն իրականության առջև...

(Գեղամ Սեվան)

----------

Smokie (12.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Սարսափելի ծանր աշխատանք է ոչինչ չանել:

(Օսկար Ուայլդ)

----------

Inna (18.06.2013), Smokie (12.06.2013)

----------


## melancholia

Ոչինչ ոչ մեկից մի' սպասիր...ու երբեք հիասթափված չես լինի.

----------

Sambitbaba (02.07.2013), Այբ (14.06.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (12.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ինչպես լումաներից կազմվում է դրամը, այնպես էլ կարդացածից քիչ-քիչ կազմվում է գիտելիքը:

----------

erexa (16.06.2013), Inna (18.06.2013), Smokie (17.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մեր կասկածնե՞րը: Դրանք մեր դավաճաններն են: Նրանք ստիպում են մեզ կորցնել այն, ինչը մենք հավանաբար կարող էինք ունենալ, եթե չվախենայինք փորձել: 

(Ուիլյամ Շեքսպիր)

----------

Smokie (17.06.2013), VisTolog (25.06.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (17.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Սուգը կարելի է տանել միայնության մեջ, բայց որպեսզի լիարժեք ընկալես ուրախությունը, պետք է այն կիսես մարդկանց հետ:
(Մարկ Տվեն)

----------

CactuSoul (21.06.2013), erexa (21.06.2013), Smokie (21.06.2013), VisTolog (25.06.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (20.06.2013), Ուլուանա (06.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մարդը ինքն իրեն ճանաչում է այն չափով, ինչ չափով նա ճանաչում է աշխարհը: 
(Գյոթե)

----------


## Այբ

Երջանկությունը առողջության նման է, երբ այն չես նկատում, նշանակում է նա կա:
(Տուրգենև)

----------

Smokie (22.06.2013), VisTolog (25.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Փորձ անունը մարդիկ տվել են իրենց սխալներին:

(Օսկար Ուայլդ)

----------

Smokie (25.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (26.06.2013), VisTolog (25.06.2013), ԱնԱիդա (26.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Լավ վերջավորությունները լինում են միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մինչ այդ ամեն բան վատ է եղած լինում:

(Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ)

----------

Smokie (25.06.2013), ԱնԱիդա (26.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մարդը չար է, բայց նա սիրում է բարությունը...Եթե միայն այն անում են ուրիշները:

(Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ)

----------

Անտիգոնե (25.01.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Անխուսափելի է միայն մեկ բան` մահը, մնացած ամեն ինչից կարելի է խուսափել: Այն ժամանակահատվածում, որն ընկած է մեր ծննդյան և մահվան միջև, ոչինչ կանխորոշված չէ.ամեն ինչ կարելի է փոխել, կարելի է նույնիսկ դադարեցնել պատերազմները և ապրել խաղաղության մեջ, միայն թե ցանկանալ այնպես, ինչպես հարկն է` բավականաչափ ուժեղ և երկար:
(Ալբեր Քամյու)

----------

Smokie (27.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (26.06.2013), Անտիգոնե (25.01.2014)

----------


## erexa

Քո մերկ մարմինը պետք է պատկանի նրան, ով կսիրի քո մերկ հոգին:

Չարլի Սպենսեր Չապլին

----------

Smokie (28.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մարդիկ երազում են երկինք բարձրանալ և արդեն բարձրանում են: Բայց պարզվում է, որ երկնքում էլ երազողներ կան, որ ուզում են Երկիր իջնել...:

(Անտուան դը Սենտ-Էքզյուպերի)

----------


## Այբ

Ոչ միշտ է բարձր այն, ինչ բարձր տեղ է զբաղեցնում, և ոչ միշտ է ցածր այն, ինչ ցածր տեղ է զբաղեցնում: 
(Չարլզ Դիքենս)

----------


## Այբ

Վիշտը ու հիվանդությունները հեշտ են փոխանցվում մի մարդուց մյուսին, բայց ամեն դեպքում, չկա աշխարհում ավելի վարակիչ բան, քան ծիծաղն ու երջանիկ հոգեվիճակը:
(Չարլզ Դիքենս)

----------

erexa (30.06.2013), Smokie (29.06.2013), Vardik! (12.09.2013), Varzor (01.07.2013), Նիկեա (06.07.2013), Ուլուանա (06.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Որքան ավելի շատ մարտեր եմ պարտվում, այնքան ավելի հավանական է, որ կհաղթեմ պատերազմում:
(Ժան Պոլ Սարտր)

----------

Sambitbaba (02.07.2013), Նիկեա (06.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Յուրաքանչյուր բան, որ մեզ չի սպանում, դարձնում է ավելի ուժեղ…
(Ֆրիդրիխ Նիցշե)

----------

Vardik! (12.09.2013), Նիկեա (06.07.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

Կան բառեր, որոնք երկաթե դռան պես փակում են խոսակցությունը…
Կան առաքինություններ, որոնք սահմանն անցնելով դառնում են արատ…
                                                                                        Ալեքսանդր Դյումա:

----------

Vardik! (12.09.2013), Անտիգոնե (25.01.2014)

----------


## Նիկեա

Այս աշխարհում չկա ո՛չ երջանկություն, ո՛չ դժբախտություն. թե մեկը, թե մյուսը հարաբերական են. միայն նա, ով անսահմանորեն դժբախտ է եղել, կարող է անսահման երջանկություն զգալ…Պետք է մահ փափագել, կյանքի քաղցրությունը զգալու համար…
                                                                                                                 Ալեքսանդր Դյումա

----------

Vardik! (12.09.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Եթե երբևէ հետամուտ լինելով երջանկությանը, դուք նրան գտնեք, ապա ակնոցը փնտրող պառավի նման դուք կհայտնաբերեք, որ այն միշտ եղել է ձեր քթին։
(Հենրի Շոու)

----------

Vardik! (12.09.2013), Ուլուանա (09.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն իր կյանքի առաջին կեսն անց է կացնում այնպես, որպեսզի փչացնի երկրորդը։
(Լաբրյուեր)

----------

Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Անփոխարինելի լինելու համար միշտ պետք է լինել ոչ այնպիսին, ինչպես բոլորն են ... 
(Կոկո Շանել)

----------

Vardik! (12.09.2013), Անտիգոնե (25.01.2014), Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------


## Lílium

Մարդը մեծ է իր մտահղացումներով, սակայն թույլ է դրանց իրականացման մեջ: Դրանում է ե՛ւ մեր դժբախտությունը, ե՛ւ հմայքը: Է. Մ. Ռեմարկ

----------

Stranger_Friend (09.07.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.07.2013), Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Զգացմունքների մասին ավելի հեշտ է խոսել շշուկով, քան հայտարարել դրանք ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ:

(Աննա Ֆրանկ)

----------

Vardik! (12.09.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.07.2013), Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ժամանակն իր ընթացքում նույնպես խոչընդոտների է բախվում և վթարի ենթարկվում, այդ պատճառով էլ ժամանակի մի կտոր կարող է անջատվել ու հավերժ մնալ որևէ սենյակում։

(Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես)

----------

Sambitbaba (22.07.2013), Vardik! (12.09.2013), Նիկեա (31.07.2013), Ուլուանա (15.07.2013), Վոլտերա (15.08.2013)

----------


## melancholia

միշտ արա այնպես ինչպես սիրտդ է ուզում, բայց չմոռանաս ուղեղիդ ասել ստուգի ուղղագրությունն ու կետադրությունը:

----------

erexa (20.07.2013), Sambitbaba (22.07.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.07.2013), Նիկեա (31.07.2013), Վոլտերա (15.08.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բոլոր դժբախտ մարդիկ այդպիսին են դարձել այն պատճառով, որ երջանկյություն են ցանկացել միմիայն իրենց:
Բոլոր երջանիկները այդպիսին են դարձել այն պատճառով, որ նրանք երջանկություն են ցանկացել բոլոր մյուսներին:

(Շանտիդեվա, Բուդդայական սուրբ)

----------

Smokie (22.07.2013), Նարե91 (15.08.2013), Նիկեա (31.07.2013), Վոլտերա (15.08.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Գիրք կարդալը ծով մտնելու նման է, պիտի գլուխդ պտտվի ծովի անսահմանությունից, պիտի հանկարծ քո մեջ շոշափես հավերժության ներկայությունը, պիտի հանձնվես նրանց տարերքին...

(Վարդգես Պետրոսյան)

----------

John (15.08.2013), Smokie (15.08.2013), Vardik! (12.09.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մարդը խանդում է այն ժամանակ, երբ ցանկանում է սիրված լինել, այլ ոչ թե այն ժամանակ, երբ սիրված է:
(Ստենդալ)

----------

erexa (26.08.2013), Smokie (16.08.2013), Vardik! (12.09.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (16.08.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Օտարության մեջ, երբ հանդիպում են երկու հայ, նրանք մեկ է՝ երեքով են: Նրանց արանքում աննկատ տեղավորվում է Հայրենիքը….

(Վարդգես Պետրոսյան)

----------

Smokie (24.08.2013), Vardik! (24.09.2013), Նարե91 (25.08.2013), Վոլտերա (24.08.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (24.09.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Իրեն թանկացնում է նա,ով արդեն իրեն գին է սահմանել:

----------

John (12.09.2013), Vardik! (12.09.2013), Նարե91 (20.09.2013), Վոլտերա (12.09.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (24.09.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Զոհաբերության ամբողջ իմաստն այն է, որ հրաժարվում ես մի բանից, ինչը թանկ ես գնահատել... դժվար չէ հրաժարվել այն ամենից, ինչն ընդունակ չես իսկապես թանկ գնահատել: 

(Ջոն Օսբորն)

----------

Smokie (20.09.2013), Vardik! (24.09.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (24.09.2013)

----------


## Նարե91

Մարդուն իզուր տեղը, հենց այնպես պետք չէ նեղացնել, որովհետև դա շատ վտանգավոր է: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ նա Մոցա՞րտ է: …Դուք նրան կնեղացնեք, և նա, ընդհանրապես, ոչինչ չի գրի: Չի գրի մեկը, հետո՝ մյուսը, և աշխարհում կպակասի գեղեցիկ երաժշտությունը, կպակասեն լուսավոր զգացմունքներն ու մտքերը, իսկ դա նշանակում է՝ կպակասեն և լավ մարդիկ:…Դուք այնպիսին եք, ինչպիսին՝ նա: Պահպանե՜ք միմյանց, մարդի՜կ:

Լ. Ենգիբարյան

----------

John (27.09.2013), keyboard (22.09.2013), Mephistopheles (03.10.2013), Smokie (22.09.2013), Vardik! (24.09.2013), Այբ (22.09.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (24.09.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Այն, ինչ մենք անվանում ենք մշակույթ, հոգի, ոգի, գեղեցիկ, սրբազան, սոսկ ուրվական չէ՞ արդյոք, վաղուց արդեն մեռած մի բան, որին միայն մենք ենք` մի բուռ հիմարներս, համարում ճշմարիտ ու կենդանի: Հնարավո՞ր է որ այն, ինչի համար մենք`հիմարներս, տանջում ենք մեզ, մշտապես եղել է ընդամենը անիրական ինչ-որ տեսիլք:


Հերման Հեսսե <<Տափաստանի գայլը>>

----------

Նարե91 (24.09.2013), Վոլտերա (26.09.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (24.09.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Եթե թշնամիներս հավանում են իմ արած քայլը՝ նշանակում է ես սխալվել եմ:


Եղիշե Չարենց

----------

Vardik! (25.09.2013), Այբ (25.09.2013), Նարե91 (25.09.2013), Վոլտերա (26.09.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Օ՜, այդ ձրի հայրենասերները…Նրանց համար Հայրենիքը Արարատների գունավոր լուսանկարն է` փակցրած հյուրասենյակի պատին, հայկական ճաշարանն է` շիշ- քյաբաբով, կծու-թթու-մռու ուտելիքոներով…

(Վարդգես Պետրոսյան)

----------

Smokie (28.09.2013), Vardik! (26.09.2013), Նարե91 (26.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Թախիծը համակում է մեզ, երբ հետադարձ հայացքով նայելիս գեղեցիկ հիշողությունները փշրվում են: Այդ երջանկությունը պայմանավորված է ոչ թե իրավիճակով, այլ ակնկալիքով, որը չի կատարվել:

(Բերնհարդ Շլինկ)

----------

Վոլտերա (04.10.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ամեն մեկի կյանքում պետք է մի փոքր անձրևային եղանակ լինի, որպեսզի հետո լավ փայլատակի արևը:
(Գ. Մահարի)

----------

Meme (16.10.2013), Smokie (04.10.2013), Վոլտերա (04.10.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ես այնքան բամբասանք եմ լսել ձեր հասցեին, որ կասկած չունեմ, Դուք հրաշալի անձնավորություն եք:

(Օսկար Ուայլդ)

----------

Arpine (16.10.2013), John (20.10.2013), Smokie (17.10.2013), Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## anahit96

Խելագարվել է տիեզերքն ամբողջ,իսկ ինձ ասում են,թե խելոք մնա:

----------

Smokie (17.10.2013), Vardik! (20.10.2013), Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Իրողությունը ակնթարթում է:Այն որոշում է կյանքը:
Կաֆկա

----------

Vardik! (20.10.2013), Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Բոլոր մարդիկ տարօրինակություններ ունեն: Եթե դու չունես տարօրինակություններ, դու տարօրինակ ես:

(Ջոնի Դեփ)

----------

Vardik! (20.10.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Այժմ, երբ անցել են տարիներ, ես մտաբերում ու զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպե՛ս դա կարող էր վշտացնել ինձ: Նույնը կլինի նաև այս վշտի հետ: Կանցնի ժամանակ և ես անտարբեր կլինեմ դրան...

(Լև Տոլստոյ)

----------

Smokie (21.10.2013), Vardik! (20.10.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Դու պետք է լինես այն փոփոխությունը,որը ուզում ես տեսնել աշխարհում:

  Մահատմա Գանդի

----------

Smokie (21.10.2013), Vardik! (20.10.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Միշտ արա այն, ինչ վախենում ես անել:

(Ռալֆ Ուոլդո Էմերսոն)

----------

Vardik! (21.10.2013), Նարե91 (21.10.2013), Նիկեա (27.10.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Սխալ է կարծելը, թե բոլոր մարդիկ ունեն զգալու միևնույն ունակություններ:

(Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ)

----------

Meme (07.11.2013), Vardik! (29.10.2013), Նիկեա (27.10.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ես թափանցեցի խորքն իմաստության.
Դարձա և՛ բժիշկ, և՛ իրավաբան,
Ավա՜ղ, գիտության անվերջ հետամուտ՝
Եվ աստվածաբան դարձա ես հմուտ:
Սակայն մնացի անգետը նախկին.
Խելքով ու ձիրքով նույն մարդն եմ կրկին:
Գյոթե <<Ֆաուստ>>

----------

Meme (07.11.2013), Vardik! (29.10.2013), Նիկեա (27.10.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Եթե մարդը ժամանակը վատնում է՝ սպասելով համապատասխան պահին, ապա նա երբեք էլ ոչ մի քայլ չի անի: Գործելու լավագույն պահը ՀԻՄԱՆ է:

(Մարկ Ֆիշեր)

----------

Meme (07.11.2013), Vardik! (29.10.2013), Նիկեա (27.10.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Կա մարդկային երկու հիմնական մեղք, որոնցից բխում են մնացած բոլորը. դրանք են` անհամբերությունը և անփութությունը:

(Ֆրանց Կաֆկա)

----------

John (27.10.2013), Meme (07.11.2013), Vardik! (29.10.2013), Նիկեա (09.11.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ինչպիսի սեր ասես, որ չի լինում կյանքում, բայց չես կարող երկու անգամ միատեսակ սիրել:

(Ֆրենսիս Սքոթ Ֆիցջերալդ)

----------

Meme (07.11.2013), Mephistopheles (01.12.2013), Smokie (07.11.2013), Vardik! (09.11.2013), Նիկեա (09.11.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Որքան ես այնպիսին եմ` ինչպիսին դուք եք ուզում ինձ տեսնել, այդքան ես չկամ..

(Էրիխ Ֆրոմ)

----------

erexa (09.11.2013), Meme (07.11.2013), Smokie (07.11.2013), Անտիգոնե (25.01.2014), Նիկեա (09.11.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Կարելի է լինել` ով ասես, բայց ոչ վախկոտ, ոչ կեղծավոր, ոչ երկերեսանի, ոչ պոռնիկ: Ավելի լավ է քաղցկեղ, քան անազնիվ սիրտ: Եվ սա կեղծ բարեպաշտություն չէ, այլ հասարակ հաշվենկատություն: Քաղցկեղից կարելի է մեռնել, իսկ սրանց հետ ընդհանրապես հնարավոր չէ ապրել:

ՏՐՈՒՄԵՆ ԿԱՊՈՏԵ

----------

VisTolog (09.11.2013), Նիկեա (09.11.2013), Վոլտերա (09.11.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

-Օ՜ սատանա,ես բարձրագույն դպրոցի վկայական անգամ չունեմ:
-...թղթի կտորը չէ,որ ստեղծում է մարդուն:Բանտը չէ,որ նրան ոչնչացնում է...

----------

Smokie (22.11.2013), Vardik! (09.11.2013), VisTolog (09.11.2013), Վոլտերա (09.11.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Մի սիրեք սահմանը:
Եթե ըսեին ինձ, թե քու սահմանդ պիտի ըլլա մինչև անտեսանելի հորիզոնը` պիտի բողոքեի այդ անողոք կարգադրության հանդեպ:
Անսահմանության ըղձանքը անհոգություն չէ:
Անհոգությունը ծնունդ կառնե <<ես>>-ի փառամոլութենեն:
Անսահմանության ըղձանքը աստվածային Սաղմն է մարդոց մեջ:

Վահան Թոթովենց

----------

Vardik! (09.11.2013), Անտիգոնե (25.01.2014), Վոլտերա (09.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (10.11.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Երբեք մի խոսիր, եթե քո խոսքը, լռությունը չի փոխելու դեպի լավը:

(Չինական իմաստություն)

----------

Smokie (11.11.2013), Vardik! (11.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Չինական աֆորիզմը ասում է, եթե բան չունես ասելու` ասա չինական աֆորիզմ:

----------

Lílium (12.11.2013), My World My Space (12.11.2013), Աթեիստ (12.11.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մարդիկ կան կյանքում փնտրում են իրենց տեղը, մարդիկ էլ կան` աթոռը…

(Էդուարդ Ավագյան)

----------

Smokie (15.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.11.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Այժմ գիտեմ, այս աշխարհն ինչպես որ կա, անտանելի է: Հետևաբար լուսին եմ ուզում, կամ երջանկություն կամ անմահություն կամ ինչ-որ բան՝ նման խենթության բայց ոչ այս աշխարհից...

Ալբեր Կամյու «Կալիգուլա»

----------

erexa (22.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.11.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Դու սիրում ես ծաղիկներ և պոկում ես դրանք; դու սիրում ես կենդանիներին՝ և միս ես ուտում; դու ասում ես, որ սիրում ես ինձ, - ես վախենում եմ քեզանից...

*Տոնինո Գուէռռա*

----------

Enna Adoly (30.11.2013), John (30.11.2013), Անտիգոնե (25.01.2014)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Դու սիրում ես ծաղիկներ և պոկում ես դրանք; դու սիրում ես կենդանիներին՝ և միս ես ուտում; դու ասում ես, որ սիրում ես ինձ, - ես վախենում եմ քեզանից...
> 
> *Տոնինո Գուէռռա*


Սրա Բոբ Մառլինոտը ավելի լավն ա

----------

Lílium (16.12.2013), Smokie (02.12.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Հայելին իմ լավագույն ընկերն է, որովհետև երբ լալիս եմ, նա չի ծիծաղում.....

(Չ. Չապլին)

----------

erexa (06.12.2013), John (07.12.2013), Sambitbaba (20.07.2017), Smokie (07.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (06.12.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մարդը կատարելության կհասնի միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ Աստծու պես կկարողանա իր ցանկությամբ ստեղծել ու ոչնչացնել. ոչնչացնել նա արդեն սովորել է, նշանակում է՝ ճանապարհի կեսն արդեն անցել է:

(Ալեքսանդր Դյումա)

----------

Sambitbaba (20.07.2017), Smokie (10.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (10.12.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ամեն ինչ կիրականանա, պետք է միայն այլևս չուզել:

(Ֆաինա Ռանևսկայա)

----------

erexa (14.12.2013), John (14.12.2013), Lílium (14.12.2013), Sambitbaba (20.07.2017), Smokie (14.12.2013), Vardik! (05.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (14.12.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Հույսի մեջ ապրող սերը մեռնում է հենց այդ հույսի հետ: Դա մի կրակ է, որի մեջ արդեն վառելիք չկա...

(Պիեռ Կոռնեյլ)

Պատահում է այնպես, որ հանկարծ կյանքը փոխում է իր արագությունը` ամեն ինչ սկսում է թռչե՜լ, թռչե՜լ և փոխվել ավելի արագ, քան կհասցնես նկատել…

(Վենիամին Կավերին)

----------

Sambitbaba (20.07.2017), Vardik! (05.01.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Այնտեղ, որտեղ բոլորը սապատավոր են, գեղեցիկ կազմվածքը դառնում է այլանդակություն: Օնորե դը Բալզակ

----------

Lílium (16.12.2013), Sambitbaba (20.07.2017), Smokie (17.12.2013), Vardik! (05.01.2014), Մ Մ (16.07.2014)

----------


## erexa

Ստրուկը երազում է ոչ թե ազատության, այլ սեփական ստրուկներ ունենալու մասին: 

Ցիցերոն

----------

Sambitbaba (20.07.2017), Vardik! (05.01.2014), Անտիգոնե (25.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (19.12.2013)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

Չգիտեմ ում խոսքերն ա, ֆեյսբուքում պատահական տեսա, դուրս եկավ: համապատասխան բաժին էլ չգիտեի.

Ասում ա. «Ամենաթանկ նվերը, որ դու կարող ես տալ ինչ-որ մեկին`քո ժամանակն է. չէ որ դու նրան տալիս ես մի բան, որը էլ երբեք չես կարող ետ բերել:» :Smile:

----------

Smokie (30.12.2013), Vardik! (05.01.2014), Այբ (16.07.2014), Անտիգոնե (25.01.2014)

----------


## erexa

Բավական չէ լինել ամուսիններ, պետք է նաև ընկերներ ու սիրեկաններ դառնալ, որպեսզի հետո նրանց չփնտրեք շրջապատում: 

Ճապոնական իմաստնություն

----------

Sambitbaba (20.07.2017), Smokie (25.01.2014), Նարե91 (25.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (25.01.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Կգա օրը, ու մենք կփոխվենք տեղերով:

(Չարլզ Բուկովսկի)

----------


## Այբ

Ես գրպանահատ եմ: Ես գրպանահատների արքան եմ: Ես հարուստ եմ ու երջանիկ: Ես գրեթե երջանիկ եմ: Միայն, ափսոս, ոչ ոք գրպանում սիրտ չի պահում:

(Լեոնիդ Ենգիբարյան)

----------

ARMbrain (10.07.2014), Sambitbaba (20.07.2017), Smokie (17.02.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (16.07.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Ես կարծում էի,որ ընկերներին կորցնում են կռիվներում, բայց նրանք ուղղակի ցնդում են ժամանակի մեջ... 

(Բերնարդ Շոու)

----------

erexa (15.07.2014), Vardik! (31.07.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (16.07.2014)

----------


## erexa

Եթե երեխային պատժես վատ արարքի համար և պարգևատրես լավ արարքի համար, ապա նա կսկսի լավ բաներ անել հանուն շահի:

Իմանուիլ Կանտ

----------

ARMbrain (16.07.2014), Sambitbaba (16.07.2014), Smokie (16.07.2014), Մուշու (15.07.2014)

----------


## Մ Մ

Մարդիկ միշտ չէ, որ ծնվում են այն օրը, երբ մայրը լույս աշխարհ է բերել նրանց. կյանքը ստիպում է, որ նրանք ծնվեն վերստին և շատ անգամներ:

Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես

----------

Sambitbaba (16.07.2014), Smokie (16.07.2014)

----------


## Մ Մ

Բոլոր մարդիկ ուզում են ապրել լեռան գագաթին` չգիտակցելով, որ իրական երջանկությունը վեր բարձրանալու ճանապարհն է։

Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես

----------

Sambitbaba (16.07.2014), Smokie (16.07.2014), Vardik! (31.07.2014), Այբ (16.07.2014), Լեո (21.07.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Մարդ կա ուժեղ է,մարդ կա ՝թույլ, մարդ էլ կա ոչ այս է,ոչ այն և ապրել չի կարողանում,այդպես է, թույլերը կարողանում են ապրել, թուլությունը ուժ է դառնում ապրելու համար, իսկ իմ տեսակի մարդը չի կարողանում ապրել:Բայց հասարակությունը պիտի ապրելու հնարավորություն տա նաև իմ տեսակին, չէ՞..հո չի գնդակահարելու: 

(Գուրգեն Խանջյան)

----------


## Այբ

Ունակ չե՞ք գնահատել այն, ինչ ունեք, ուրեմն ստացեք այն, ինչ ունակ եք գնահատել:
*Ջ. Բ. Շոու «Պիգմալիոն»*

----------

Smokie (03.09.2015)

----------


## anslov

Կոնֆուցիոսն ասաց․

— Քանի դեռ ողջ է հայրդ, ենթարկվիր նրա կամքին։
Նրա մահվանից հետո կողմնորոշվիր այն գործերով, որ կատարել է նա։ Եվ եթե երկար ժամանակ չշեղվես հորդ ճանապարհից, կարելի է ասել, որ քեզ պահում ես արժանապատվորեն ու հարգանքով։

----------

Sambitbaba (20.07.2017)

----------


## erexa

Կա սեր... և հետո կա կյանք, նրա թշնամին:

Ժան Անույ

----------

Sambitbaba (20.07.2017)

----------

